# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #56



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Absolutely stunning pieces WeBee. Are they all your designs? We the afghans mostly given as gifts? Just WOW.


Thanks solo...yep they`re all designed by me.
Some of the patterns I`ve found online and embellished with my own design, so they don`t look the same when I`ve finished with them LOL
99% of them were gifts.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo...yep they`re all designed by me.
> Some of the patterns I`ve found online and embellished with my own design, so they don`t look the same when I`ve finished with them LOL
> 99% of them were gifts.


You're such a good soul, WendyBee.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I pm'd the recipe for Oh Henry Bars to those I believe requested same. If I've forgotten you, please lmk.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I pm'd the recipe for Oh Henry Bars to those I believe requested same. If I've forgotten you, please lmk.


Thank you, KPG! Will add these to my Easter Sunday Brunch. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to some early morning dew and bright sunshine I was able to get a pic of nature's lace -- a spider web in the tree branches


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I pm'd the recipe for Oh Henry Bars to those I believe requested same. If I've forgotten you, please lmk.


Thank you Kpg It looks devine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to some early morning dew and bright sunshine I was able to get a pic of nature's lace -- a spider web in the tree branches


How lovely is nature! Your trees are blooming already! :shock: We still have snow on the ground, L. Erie is 80% ice covered. The grape growers love the lingering ice on the lake, moderates the growing temp for the vines.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to some early morning dew and bright sunshine I was able to get a pic of nature's lace -- a spider web in the tree branches


this photo is stunning, you have a great eye for pictures of beauty.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Gali...glad you enjoyed that sng as much as I did.
> Our Ange has two sons just like me, who are both the same age difference as my two sons.
> The difference now is that our Ange is divorced, and is estranged from both her sons. She hardly ever sees them. One is married with a son, and the other is a nurse in London. She is now engaged to someone else and living with him.
> I haven`t spoken to Ange on the phone for ages. I did give her the link to a site I frequent, but she has only posted twice. So she doesn`t seem to want me in her life anymore. Her choice, not mine. I`m not going to beg.


I'm sorry, I hope that she snaps out of it and starts to share her life with you and her sons. As always Wendy you deal with it and just keep plunking along. I'm glad you have a loving family, you deserve the best.

I looked at you sideshow and I just can't find the words to tell you how amazing your knitting is. So I'll just leave it at that. thanks for sharing your story of your twin.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what I am acting like when y'all post recipes at night. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cute, but I'm sure you can respond much quicker than that :XD:

Now this puppy has food snatching down to an art and knows how to frame the cat


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin now has voter ID It will not be used in the local elections on April 7, so people will have almost a year to make sure they have a government issued ID.
> 
> http://conservativebyte.com/2015/03/supreme-court-lets-wisconsin-voter-id-law-stand/


Interesting that even the liberal justices didn't feel it necessary to hear the case.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Not to worry about me - I'm here with y'all every day - just love reading all your posts - I agree with them almost 100% - aren't we remarkable women - I read 'em alot - don't post all that much unless it's a topic I feel I have a bit of knowledge or understanding about it - but I do like telling y'all my life stories. I still work so that occupies much of my time - being here on my computer - office type work - perhaps it keeps me on my toes - ya' think? But, again, I'm always with you every day. Love y'all bunches!


And we love hearing your stories Georgie! You've been to so many places and met so many interesting people!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My puppy (Trent, who is 14) brought home a dead mole for National Puppy Day. It was near 80 here so I left the back door open for them to go in and out.
> 
> He had such a look of pride on his face when he placed the corpse at my feet, that I couldn't be mad at him. When I first got him, he would constantly bring me "gifts" from the backyard. The squirrels know to stay away from our yard. They have taken to using the trees to cross over to the neighbor's. My crew chase them anyway, although they are quite annoyed doing so. I can hear it in their barks.


They have such cute expressions on their face when they bring their presents up. And we've received quite a few presents over the years too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo...yep they`re all designed by me.
> Some of the patterns I`ve found online and embellished with my own design, so they don`t look the same when I`ve finished with them LOL
> 99% of them were gifts.


WendyBee, do you knit continental or do you throw? I throw is probably why I'm so slow at knitting! LOL

Your work is simply wow, wow, wow & wow!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to some early morning dew and bright sunshine I was able to get a pic of nature's lace -- a spider web in the tree branches


That`s so gorgeous westy. That pic is something you see in a magazine. It looks so professional.
It lovely to see a tree with spring growth on it. What kind of tree is it westy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best Wishes for a Terrifc Birthday, CB!


Thank you!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> As far as I know, none of them use the Internet & I've quit calling as they have said it costs too much to call me! None have cell phones either.
> 
> Yes, I do have D & P sisters, love all of you!


We love you too Janie. ♥
XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Birthday CB & many more!


 :-D ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COUNTRY BUMPKIN! and many, many more. God's Blessings on you on this special day.♥


Awww gee thanks. 
xx ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> WendyBee, do you knit continental or do you throw? I throw is probably why I'm so slow at knitting! LOL
> 
> Your work is simply wow, wow, wow & wow!


Thanks Janie.
I don`t do continental knitting Janie. I just knit the way my Grandmother taught me when I was 8. Now my Grandmother was a beautiful knitter. Me and my twin sis were the best dressed babies and kids in South Wales!!
I found this pic recently. It`s of my twin sis and cousin 1975 or 76. My cousin is wearing an outfit that my Grandmother made for me and Ange when we were 4. I still remember that outfit so well. It was a fair isle top, with skirt to match. And we had a hat to match with 2 long pom poms on it. My Dad used to say we looked like 2 beautiful pixies. He was so proud of us in them. Everybody was.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Shovel is out and leaning against the house next to the side door, just waiting for the snow. Tomorrow it's supposed to be in the 50's, but by this weekend, snow!


Y'all had snow late last year. It is going to cool down at the end of the week here. 
I saw my first snake on the warm highway today but it now a dead snake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A very Happy Birthday to our wonderful friend Bumpy. May your special day be as wonderful as you.
> Today is not the day for diets....eat drink, and be as merry as you want to be. It`s YOUR day, a day of celebration and love.


That is a nice card. You are so sweet to me. Love you!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday CB. I am glad you have a special outing planned with friends. Enjoy!


Thank you KC. I did enjoy it and now all the great birthday greetings are so special to me.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well lately Yarnie has been a little ....


Ahhahahhhahhahhahahhahhha. Is than you Yarnie? You should have named yourself.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all had snow late last year. It is going to cool down at the end of the week here.
> I saw my first snake on the warm highway today but it now a dead snake.


We don't have any poisonous snakes in the area. Further away, there is the Mississauga rattler, but that's about 65 mi. away in a swamp. We only have these 2 ft. max garter snakes, good for flies, mosquitoes and bugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My puppy (Trent, who is 14) brought home a dead mole for National Puppy Day. It was near 80 here so I left the back door open for them to go in and out.
> 
> He had such a look of pride on his face when he placed the corpse at my feet, that I couldn't be mad at him. When I first got him, he would constantly bring me "gifts" from the backyard. The squirrels know to stay away from our yard. They have taken to using the trees to cross over to the neighbor's. My crew chase them anyway, although they are quite annoyed doing so. I can hear it in their barks.


 :lol: You are such a good mama. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday CB. Wishing you many, many more.


Thanks Solo. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Birthday CB. Enjoy your day shopping in Little Rock with your Girlfriends.


Thanks Gali we had a great time.♥ Wish all of you had been with us. 
we probably would have gotten arrested. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I pm'd the recipe for Oh Henry Bars to those I believe requested same. If I've forgotten you, please lmk.


Me too please. Thanks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to some early morning dew and bright sunshine I was able to get a pic of nature's lace -- a spider web in the tree branches


That is just beautiful. It could be on a card.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's cute, but I'm sure you can respond much quicker than that :XD:
> 
> Now this puppy has food snatching down to an art and knows how to frame the cat
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I don`t do continental knitting Janie. I just knit the way my Grandmother taught me when I was 8. Now my Grandmother was a beautiful knitter. Me and my twin sis were the best dressed babies and kids in South Wales!!
> I found this pic recently. It`s of my twin sis and cousin 1975 or 76. My cousin is wearing an outfit that my Grandmother made for me and Ange when we were 4. I still remember that outfit so well. It was a fair isle top, with skirt to match. And we had a hat to match with 2 long pom poms on it. My Dad used to say we looked like 2 beautiful pixies. He was so proud of us in them. Everybody was.


You must have inherited your Grandma's gift of knitting. Did I miss that your sister knits too? Maybe one day you will become close again. It is never to late to mend fences. It may take you being the first one to try. I think we have all had a family member turn their back on us one time or the other. It is the bigger person that tries.I pray you will bond together one day soon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Bumpy. Yes Ange knits, but not as much as me. She doesn`t have the time. She works a lot of hours in her job (she`s a hospital administrator), so she doesn`t have much free time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I pm'd the recipe for Oh Henry Bars to those I believe requested same. If I've forgotten you, please lmk.


hey I didn't get one. :?: :?:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> And we love hearing your stories Georgie! You've been to so many places and met so many interesting people!


Yeah, I've traveled LOTS - often-times I'll start remembering & counting in my mind the countries I've been to - think I've covered 'em all - then another will pop up in my mind - & a big YES, I've met many, many interesting people & celebrities - perhaps this is 'cause I lived in Los Angeles - just seemed to meet many "stars" - both at work & out & about. Most were really nice people - just like us - but a few were not so "nice". Also some politicians - Presidents - oh my - must write down these stories if for nothing else to pass down to my grandkids.
OK, will tell you one wee story right now - I was on "Truth or Consequences" - kissed Bob Barker & won $50! He was one of the "nice" guys - his assistant even asked me if I'd like to come & work with the show occasionally - I was really - REALLY - tempted, but it would have been on a "part time" basis - they'd calll me when I could "act" on one of their T.V. shows - but sadly had to turn it down 'cause I had to work full-time - supported myself - sob - sob - I might have been a "Star" - but it was not to be.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You must have inherited your Grandma's gift of knitting. Did I miss that your sister knits too? Maybe one day you will become close again. It is never to late to mend fences. It may take you being the first one to try. I think we have all had a family member turn their back on us one time or the other. It is the bigger person that tries.I pray you will bond together one day soon.


Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well lately Yarnie has been a little ....


Msssssssssssssssss Bossy to you. Only the best can be a Bossy. So don't mssssssssssssssssssss it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to some early morning dew and bright sunshine I was able to get a pic of nature's lace -- a spider web in the tree branches


beautiful, now empty the spare room as I am coming to visit to see what spring is really like. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so envious. We've needed a bath remodel for two years and I just started the research last week. We also want to redo our kitchen to update and I'm overwhelmed. Perhaps I need to talk to you privately on how you got the ball rolling.
> 
> Hope all goes well!
> 
> Oh, just had my Crack this morning - delish!


Oh my gosh Crack me up. I need to remodel too . I was thinking of one of those bodies like Marylin Monore would be nice. I drive pass those Body shop all over the place think I will stop in and have an estament.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. Going to bed. Chat again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Msssssssssssssssss Bossy to you. Only the best can be a Bossy. So don't mssssssssssssssssssss it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327748-1.html#7077465

Now this is funny, not the best use of words but it is funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm not sure where the video was taken, but we have ornamental cherry trees just like this on lots of our streets. Last night I had to brush the blossoms off the car before I could come home.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=666546323455155


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How lovely is nature! Your trees are blooming already! :shock: We still have snow on the ground, L. Erie is 80% ice covered. The grape growers love the lingering ice on the lake, moderates the growing temp for the vines.


Do you have wineries in the area Jokim. The number of wineries in the Valley have grown tremendously in the last few years and we have produced some award winning white wines. Not too many reds though, the growing conditions aren't right for most red varieties. Many of the local wines are quite expensive though, so we don't buy them very often.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not sure where the video was taken, but we have ornamental cherry trees just like this on lots of our streets. Last night I had to brush the blossoms off the car before I could come home.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=666546323455155


your mean to show me that bad lady. It is sleeting out right now. We had a cherry tree like that and if still had it blossoms would be gone forms now and if not iced up tonight


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s so gorgeous westy. That pic is something you see in a magazine. It looks so professional.
> It lovely to see a tree with spring growth on it. What kind of tree is it westy?


Thanks Wendy - it was so pretty when I saw it this morning. It's a red maple tree; we planted a dozen along the fence line in the pasture 4 years ago. We put wire cages around to protect from the deer so they are slowly growing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your mean to show me that bad lady. It is sleeting out right now. We had a cherry tree like that and if still had it blossoms would be gone forms now and if not iced up tonight


But they don't get fruit Yarnie, just lots of blossoms! They cherry blossoms are so pretty on the trees, but every day my neighbour and I take turns sweeping the blossoms out from our doorway.

Funny because my neighbour is ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I don`t do continental knitting Janie. I just knit the way my Grandmother taught me when I was 8. Now my Grandmother was a beautiful knitter. Me and my twin sis were the best dressed babies and kids in South Wales!!
> I found this pic recently. It`s of my twin sis and cousin 1975 or 76. My cousin is wearing an outfit that my Grandmother made for me and Ange when we were 4. I still remember that outfit so well. It was a fair isle top, with skirt to match. And we had a hat to match with 2 long pom poms on it. My Dad used to say we looked like 2 beautiful pixies. He was so proud of us in them. Everybody was.


That's a beautiful fair isle sweater Wendy. Is that your grandmother on the other side of the hedge?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you KC. I did enjoy it and now all the great birthday greetings are so special to me.♥


Did you find something nice to treat yourself with on your shopping trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We don't have any poisonous snakes in the area. Further away, there is the Mississauga rattler, but that's about 65 mi. away in a swamp. We only have these 2 ft. max garter snakes, good for flies, mosquitoes and bugs.


We have a lot of green water snakes; they aren't poisonous and can be hard to see in the tall grass. But the cats sometimes bring one up for show and tell.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Gali we had a great time.♥ Wish all of you had been with us.
> we probably would have gotten arrested. :XD:


Maybe just institutionalized :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I've traveled LOTS - often-times I'll start remembering & counting in my mind the countries I've been to - think I've covered 'em all - then another will pop up in my mind - & a big YES, I've met many, many interesting people & celebrities - perhaps this is 'cause I lived in Los Angeles - just seemed to meet many "stars" - both at work & out & about. Most were really nice people - just like us - but a few were not so "nice". Also some politicians - Presidents - oh my - must write down these stories if for nothing else to pass down to my grandkids.
> OK, will tell you one wee story right now - I was on "Truth or Consequences" - kissed Bob Barker & won $50! He was one of the "nice" guys - his assistant even asked me if I'd like to come & work with the show occasionally - I was really - REALLY - tempted, but it would have been on a "part time" basis - they'd calll me when I could "act" on one of their T.V. shows - but sadly had to turn it down 'cause I had to work full-time - supported myself - sob - sob - I might have been a "Star" - but it was not to be.


But then you might not have met DH and lived your life - so all is good and you're the Star of your family!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Msssssssssssssssss Bossy to you. Only the best can be a Bossy. So don't mssssssssssssssssssss it.


And you are the BEST - and always RIGHT!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> beautiful, now empty the spare room as I am coming to visit to see what spring is really like. ;-)


Bed and bath are ready for you; spring has been wet but not WHITE!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327748-1.html#7077465
> 
> Now this is funny, not the best use of words but it is funny.


 :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Gali we had a great time.♥ Wish all of you had been with us.
> we probably would have gotten arrested. :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too please. Thanks


done :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> hey I didn't get one. :?: :?:


Sending now ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Man, I think two coyotes are fighting - the howling is unbelievable!

I cannot see them but can certainly hear them. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh goody a new room. I can just see the Marx Bros. I have the 3 STooges that do mine stuff. Sometime the fourth stooge helps. :shock: :roll: :lol:


These are important decisions Gerslay is making. It took me about 2 and a half years to pick out wallpaper for the kids' bathroom - about the same size as Gerslay's. I hated the first wallpaper. I'm glad I was picky. Now the kids are grown, and I still LOVE that bathroom. The sun shines in there in the morning, the wallpaper has tiny pink flowers and blue dots, and it just says, "This is going to be a BEAUTIFUL day!" To me, that is. The wallpaper wasn't all that expensive, either, but it has lasted a long time. It's not glamorous, but it's sunny and bright.

I'm sure the next people who live in this house will shake their heads in dismay and rip it down. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a note - I have good news about my hydrangeas that used to be about six feet high and six feet wide and died back winter before last. They have been dead sticks ever since, and we would have cut them back to the ground if DH had been feeling better.

Well- my mother would call it benign neglect - every "dead" wooden stick is covered with leaves!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it when I saw it! I'm overjoyed - they were my favorite plants in our yard because they were so giving - like The Giving Tree - year after year of beautiful blue flowers. DH and I don't know if they'll flower this year, but that's okay. They're back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I don`t do continental knitting Janie. I just knit the way my Grandmother taught me when I was 8. Now my Grandmother was a beautiful knitter. Me and my twin sis were the best dressed babies and kids in South Wales!!
> I found this pic recently. It`s of my twin sis and cousin 1975 or 76. My cousin is wearing an outfit that my Grandmother made for me and Ange when we were 4. I still remember that outfit so well. It was a fair isle top, with skirt to match. And we had a hat to match with 2 long pom poms on it. My Dad used to say we looked like 2 beautiful pixies. He was so proud of us in them. Everybody was.


Such a sweet family picture AND story. So nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, I missed your birthday! Happy Belated Birthday, dear friend. I know you were a happy birthday girl!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you find something nice to treat yourself with on your shopping trip?


If you call a shower curtain , a tea pot and some dishcloths treating myself. Yes.  One of my friends gave me a cute metal flower to go on my porch . The other one a gift card for flowers. They know what I love.
I am blessed to have my friends to give me so many sweet wishes. Those are precious too. Thanks all of you. You made my day. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, I missed your birthday! Happy Belated Birthday, dear friend. I know you were a happy birthday girl!


thanks Bon. Yu didn't miss it . You are right on time.♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you call a shower curtain , a tea pot and some dishcloths treating myself. Yes.  One of my friends gave me a cute metal flower to go on my porch . The other one a gift card for flowers. They know what I love.
> I am blessed to have my friends to give me so many sweet wishes. Those are precious too. Thanks all of you. You made my day. XX♥


you deserve the best!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Man, I think two coyotes are fighting - the howling is unbelievable!
> 
> I cannot see them but can certainly hear them. :shock:


I am being serious..........could be a fox in heat. I heard one making such a terrifying noise that I thought that a women was being raped. I ran and got my son to help and he told me what it was and thought the same thing when he first heard one.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning D&P. Looks like I forgot to log out yesterday, going to work today for awhile. It's rainy here but going to clear up. 

that's great news about your hydrangea's Bon, two winters is along time to lay dormant or what ever they were doing.

TL I'll try to catch up later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I don`t do continental knitting Janie. I just knit the way my Grandmother taught me when I was 8. Now my Grandmother was a beautiful knitter. Me and my twin sis were the best dressed babies and kids in South Wales!!
> I found this pic recently. It`s of my twin sis and cousin 1975 or 76. My cousin is wearing an outfit that my Grandmother made for me and Ange when we were 4. I still remember that outfit so well. It was a fair isle top, with skirt to match. And we had a hat to match with 2 long pom poms on it. My Dad used to say we looked like 2 beautiful pixies. He was so proud of us in them. Everybody was.


I love this photo!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you call a shower curtain , a tea pot and some dishcloths treating myself. Yes.  One of my friends gave me a cute metal flower to go on my porch . The other one a gift card for flowers. They know what I love.
> I am blessed to have my friends to give me so many sweet wishes. Those are precious too. Thanks all of you. You made my day. XX♥


You are very, very special, CB.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning D&P. Looks like I forgot to log out yesterday, going to work today for awhile. It's rainy here but going to clear up.
> 
> that's great news about your hydrangea's Bon, two winters is along time to lay dormant or what ever they were doing.
> 
> TL I'll try to catch up later.


Morning gal, I never log out of D&P as I cannot remember my password! It is very foggy today & we are leaving Friday for home. I dread the trip but will be glad to be home!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Such a sweet family picture AND story. So nice.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:



> Morning gal, I never log out of D&P as I cannot remember my password! It is very foggy today & we are leaving Friday for home. I dread the trip but will be glad to be home!


have a safe trip home Jayne. You can get a new pass word if you want to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning D&P. Looks like I forgot to log out yesterday, going to work today for awhile. It's rainy here but going to clear up.
> 
> that's great news about your hydrangea's Bon, two winters is along time to lay dormant or what ever they were doing.
> 
> TL I'll try to catch up later.


guilty of that many times.
Have a good day at work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am being serious..........could be a fox in heat. I heard one making such a terrifying noise that I thought that a women was being raped. I ran and got my son to help and he told me what it was and thought the same thing when he first heard one.


I think your on to something here. It does have that sound to it. Glad there was not a full moon to go with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just a note - I have good news about my hydrangeas that used to be about six feet high and six feet wide and died back winter before last. They have been dead sticks ever since, and we would have cut them back to the ground if DH had been feeling better.
> 
> Well- my mother would call it benign neglect - every "dead" wooden stick is covered with leaves!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it when I saw it! I'm overjoyed - they were my favorite plants in our yard because they were so giving - like The Giving Tree - year after year of beautiful blue flowers. DH and I don't know if they'll flower this year, but that's okay. They're back!


Mine lost their blue not enough acid in soil. Told not to cut them short in the fall husband did to one and it did not bloom for a year. So I think you may get flowers this year Bon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sending now ...


thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bed and bath are ready for you; spring has been wet but not WHITE!


Oh sounds good too good. Sleet this am what i got up too. and a bit of snow on top.

Wanted to go to Yarn story the new Rowan kidsilk haze and felted tweeds in in. Looks like I may have to wait. Only problem is they sell out fast.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I've traveled LOTS - often-times I'll start remembering & counting in my mind the countries I've been to - think I've covered 'em all - then another will pop up in my mind - & a big YES, I've met many, many interesting people & celebrities - perhaps this is 'cause I lived in Los Angeles - just seemed to meet many "stars" - both at work & out & about. Most were really nice people - just like us - but a few were not so "nice". Also some politicians - Presidents - oh my - must write down these stories if for nothing else to pass down to my grandkids.
> OK, will tell you one wee story right now - I was on "Truth or Consequences" - kissed Bob Barker & won $50! He was one of the "nice" guys - his assistant even asked me if I'd like to come & work with the show occasionally - I was really - REALLY - tempted, but it would have been on a "part time" basis - they'd calll me when I could "act" on one of their T.V. shows - but sadly had to turn it down 'cause I had to work full-time - supported myself - sob - sob - I might have been a "Star" - but it was not to be.


If you had become a star we would have not met you and hear all the wonderful stories of your life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I don`t do continental knitting Janie. I just knit the way my Grandmother taught me when I was 8. Now my Grandmother was a beautiful knitter. Me and my twin sis were the best dressed babies and kids in South Wales!!
> I found this pic recently. It`s of my twin sis and cousin 1975 or 76. My cousin is wearing an outfit that my Grandmother made for me and Ange when we were 4. I still remember that outfit so well. It was a fair isle top, with skirt to match. And we had a hat to match with 2 long pom poms on it. My Dad used to say we looked like 2 beautiful pixies. He was so proud of us in them. Everybody was.


You were blessed WeBe Your Dad sure sounds like a loving person. Is that you Grandmother behind you? You must miss your sister being so far a part.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

read every page going back wards. Think I have caught all the news.

Going for my cup of coffee and breakfast. Wait for husband to go out and remove ice. To lazy to do it myself. 

Have a lovely day all.

CB what a good day your birthday was. Happy for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Mine lost their blue not enough acid in soil. Told not to cut them short in the fall husband did to one and it did not bloom for a year. So I think you may get flowers this year Bon.


That would be great! Ours are naturally blue, but we had aluminum sulfate in the spring to make sure. We have one about 3 feet away from these and about 1 foot closer to the creek - pink. Interesting flowers.

The soil is very acidic in this part of GA. I heard it's because of all the pine trees.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Morning gal, I never log out of D&P as I cannot remember my password! It is very foggy today & we are leaving Friday for home. I dread the trip but will be glad to be home!


Safe journey Janie - let us know when you're home.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> If you had become a star we would have not met you and hear all the wonderful stories of your life.


Hum? If I'd become a star??? I'd most likely kept on knitting - if nothing else to keep myself a wee bit sane - & would probably have still joined with y'all here on our D&P. Oh well, here I am at last! I honestly & truly luv y'all - thanks for accepting me into our oh so special group. Hope all of us realize how fortunate we are to have each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? If I'd become a star??? I'd most likely kept on knitting - if nothing else to keep myself a wee bit sane - & would probably have still joined with y'all here on our D&P. Oh well, here I am at last! I honestly & truly luv y'all - thanks for accepting me into our oh so special group. Hope all of us realize how fortunate we are to have each other.


So true.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That would be great! Ours are naturally blue, but we had aluminum sulfate in the spring to make sure. We have one about 3 feet away from these and about 1 foot closer to the creek - pink. Interesting flowers.
> 
> The soil is very acidic in this part of GA. I heard it's because of all the pine trees.


Bon, was in your area last week - noticed the abundance of pine trees along the interstate - & how many were broken - trunks & limbs 'cause of the recent ice storm - hundreds & hundreds. This is a frequent occurance with pine trees & ice/snow storms.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon, was in your area last week - noticed the abundance of pine trees along the interstate - & how many were broken - trunks & limbs 'cause of the recent ice storm - hundreds & hundreds. This is a frequent occurance with pine trees & ice/snow storms.


Yes. In our previous house, we had a lot of them. During one ice storm, we huddled inside, listening to them snap in the night.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? If I'd become a star??? I'd most likely kept on knitting - if nothing else to keep myself a wee bit sane - & would probably have still joined with y'all here on our D&P. Oh well, here I am at last! I honestly & truly luv y'all - thanks for accepting me into our oh so special group. Hope all of us realize how fortunate we are to have each other.


We love you too GG, your post is so sweet. We are fortunate to have dropped by this thread. I don't remember how I got here but like you I'm happy it happened. There was a fork in the road. :XD: :XD: :XD:
We chose well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Here another map I found interesting


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Morning gal, I never log out of D&P as I cannot remember my password! It is very foggy today & we are leaving Friday for home. I dread the trip but will be glad to be home!


HAHA, good idea Jane, I never thought of not logging out  

Have a safe trip, wish I lived on the route you travel. I would invite you two to spend the night. Did you get all your perishables ate and given away.

Perishable doesn't look like it's spelled right. I guess I could check...nope, I'm gona let it ride.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Morning gal, I never log out of D&P as I cannot remember my password! It is very foggy today & we are leaving Friday for home. I dread the trip but will be glad to be home!


HAHA, good idea Jane, I never thought of not logging out  

Have a safe trip, wish I lived on the route you travel. I would invite you two to spend the night. Did you get all your perishables ate and given away.

Perishable doesn't look like it's spelled right. I guess I could check...nope, I'm gona let it ride.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You were blessed WeBe Your Dad sure sounds like a loving person. Is that you Grandmother behind you? You must miss your sister being so far a part.


Thanks Yarny. No that`s not my Grandmother...that`s my Grandmother`s neighbour Mrs Butler. I called both Grandparents Nanny and Grampa.
Here`s a pic of them from the 1960`s


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am being serious..........could be a fox in heat. I heard one making such a terrifying noise that I thought that a women was being raped. I ran and got my son to help and he told me what it was and thought the same thing when he first heard one.


Hmm, could be but I heard two voices. It was so dark I couldn't see anything and had no desire to walk outside armed only with my flashlight! We have coyotes often and one red fox occasionally. You may be right. No, you are always RIGHT! :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hmm, could be but I heard two voices. It was so dark I couldn't see anything and had no desire to walk outside armed only with my flashlight! We have coyotes often and one red fox occasionally. You may be right. No, you are always RIGHT! :-D


There are a few coyotes over at the prison where my son works as a prison guard in Kentucky. 
When he is outside checking the perimeters, the grounds etc, he has to take his phone, gun, and pepper spray to keep the coyotes away from the fence. He hasn`t shot any yet, but one of the other prison guards had to because the coyote was advancing towards him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning gal, I never log out of D&P as I cannot remember my password! It is very foggy today & we are leaving Friday for home. I dread the trip but will be glad to be home!


Safe trip, Janeway.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> There are a few coyotes over at the prison where my son works as a prison guard in Kentucky.
> When he is outside checking the perimeters, the grounds etc, he has to take his phone, gun, and pepper spray to keep the coyotes away from the fence. He hasn`t shot any yet, but one of the other prison guards had to because the coyote was advancing towards him.


Oh, that's scary. Did he say they howl, in a seemingly ferocious way? I can only imagine I heard more than one animal. I've had a stare down with a lone coyote and a turkey too. I preferred the coyote. :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Trails to you Janie. I hope the weather will be kinder to you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that's scary. Did he say they howl, in a seemingly ferocious way? I can only imagine I heard more than one animal. I've had a stare down with a lone coyote and a turkey too. I preferred the coyote. :-D


I don`t know Gifty...I never asked him (and I spoke to him an hour ago). He said last month he heard them in the distance, and saw a few running off, but he never got close to one thankfully.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

My neighbor told us last weekend that he had a coyote in his yard last week. We all have lots about one acre, so not a lot of space between the houses. His wife is a certified crazy cat lady. Bet she is glad now that I have hundred pound dogs (okay, one is only 35, but he is only 4 months old).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


Love the pic of you and your twin. I had the same hair cut until I was in the 6th grade.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hmm, could be but I heard two voices. It was so dark I couldn't see anything and had no desire to walk outside armed only with my flashlight! We have coyotes often and one red fox occasionally. You may be right. No, you are always RIGHT! :-D


I wonder if that is what Jojo is howling all night. He has been barking non stop all night .He gets right under our bedroom window. I have woke up scared 2 nights because I thought someone was trying to break in. He was doing his Airedale talking about 4 . He does that when coyotes howl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


Very nice picture, WendyBee. You girls had beautiful hair - such a pretty color and so shiny. I love the checked dresses, too. Very cute. Do you remember having it taken?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There are a few coyotes over at the prison where my son works as a prison guard in Kentucky.
> When he is outside checking the perimeters, the grounds etc, he has to take his phone, gun, and pepper spray to keep the coyotes away from the fence. He hasn`t shot any yet, but one of the other prison guards had to because the coyote was advancing towards him.


That would scare me a lot.
I used to walk in the woods with a friend - about 35 years ago! She was always leery of the people who were around, and I was afraid of the dogs. She had no fear of dogs, and I automatically like people unless they give me a reason not to. So I protected her from the people, and she protected me from the dogs.

We're still friends, and we still walk together, but not as often. And we are picky about weather - can't be too hot, can't be too cold. Now we walk in a beautiful landscaped park. Lah-de-dah us! :lol:

Oh, and she's less afraid of the people and usually strikes up a conversation with anyone she sees! I'm much LESS afraid of the dogs, but still leery of strange big biting ones. :shock:

Another note - that sweet friend brought us dinner last night. She's just like that. She visits people in the hospital, takes food to people, prays for people. She's a very good Southern Baptist, and oh, CB, she knows her Bible just like you do!

Our youngest daughters were born 3 weeks apart and are friends to this day. Also our sons were friends, but they aren't in touch any more. Her daughter comes over whenever DD visits. It's good to have friends like that.

Every time we get together we end up laughing about something. We are both very crazy - but she's a little crazier!! :wink:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> My neighbor told us last weekend that he had a coyote in his yard last week. We all have lots about one acre, so not a lot of space between the houses. His wife is a certified crazy cat lady. Bet she is glad now that I have hundred pound dogs (okay, one is only 35, but he is only 4 months old).


Hello All! I think I am finely getting ahead of things.

I've been dealing with a skunk...or two living underneath my front sidewalk. We tried many things to get rid of them, couldn't seem to get it trapped and he just kept digging new holes. Woke up at midnight a while ago to the smell (and I swear, sight) of skunk! It was horrible. We hired a mud-jack last week to fill in the space where they were living...he/she wasn't happy and proceeded to spray as he excited the space. Needless to say, the smell in the house is just about gone!!! Wild animals are wonderful...except for this one.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

How is everyone? 

Bailey is over again today...we made blueberry scones. They turned out wonderful. 

I thought it was spring...there is now 6 inches of snow on the ground. Just cleaned the garage floor...here we go again! Heading out here soon to make a snowman and snow angels. 

I am working on an optical illusion blanket right now. Learned how to knit with two circulars. So easy! What took me so long to learn.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> read every page going back wards. Think I have caught all the news.
> 
> Going for my cup of coffee and breakfast. Wait for husband to go out and remove ice. To lazy to do it myself.
> 
> ...


Hey Yarnie! There are sooooo many pages unread on my part. How about one of your great recaps to catch me up. How are you?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

CB--Happy Belated Birthday. Hope it was filled with blessings!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Being pulled to go outside. I'll catch up later! Have a lovely afternoon!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


You both look adorable. Thanks for the photo Wendy. I can tell by your hair that you are the tomboy, no bows
HAHAHA. My older sister had long beautiful bouncy hair, beautiful olive skin and pouty lips. I had and have poker straight hair and two cowlicks, fair skin but my lips are normal, not to pouty and not to thin. Mom gave me a couple perms when I was a youngster to try to tame the cowlicks, try is the word to focus on :thumbup: Anyway I shaved off the cowlick in the front one time and as it was growing back it stuck straight up. Oh what a sight. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> My neighbor told us last weekend that he had a coyote in his yard last week. We all have lots about one acre, so not a lot of space between the houses. His wife is a certified crazy cat lady. Bet she is glad now that I have hundred pound dogs (okay, one is only 35, but he is only 4 months old).


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nice picture, WendyBee. You girls had beautiful hair - such a pretty color and so shiny. I love the checked dresses, too. Very cute. Do you remember having it taken?


Thanks Bon and Bumpy
I remember those dresses, and I even remember having the pic taken in the school canteen.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know Gifty...I never asked him (and I spoke to him an hour ago). He said last month he heard them in the distance, and saw a few running off, but he never got close to one thankfully.


This time of year I hear them (coyote) in the mornings right before daybreak. They travel this part of the County in the spring. They sound like a large pack of dogs, the bark is not deep like a Shepard but higher pitched and constant while they are on the move. Very noisey distant sound. 
Bobcats have woke me up at night with their screams, I don't know if they are mating or fighting or just spreading the love. You don't forget that sound.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

signing off, I worked this morning at the shop and this afternoon at home. Dinner is over and I'm going to make me a Moscow Mule and relax. Yipeeeeee. We have alot of Canadian geese finding there way back to their favorite ponds laying their eggs. so there's a whole lot of honking going on in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have wineries in the area Jokim. The number of wineries in the Valley have grown tremendously in the last few years and we have produced some award winning white wines. Not too many reds though, the growing conditions aren't right for most red varieties. Many of the local wines are quite expensive though, so we don't buy them very often.


Yes, we do have many wineries along the Chautauqua Wine Trail in Chautauqua county, sw NY state. They make all sorts of wines, red and very nice white ones. I like the Rieslings. They also grow Concord grapes to make grape jelly. In Sept. you can smell the grapes ripening on the vines. Heavenly.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


So different........yet, so alike!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Man, I think two coyotes are fighting - the howling is unbelievable!
> 
> I cannot see them but can certainly hear them. :shock:


Do they sound like babies crying?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just a note - I have good news about my hydrangeas that used to be about six feet high and six feet wide and died back winter before last. They have been dead sticks ever since, and we would have cut them back to the ground if DH had been feeling better.
> 
> Well- my mother would call it benign neglect - every "dead" wooden stick is covered with leaves!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it when I saw it! I'm overjoyed - they were my favorite plants in our yard because they were so giving - like The Giving Tree - year after year of beautiful blue flowers. DH and I don't know if they'll flower this year, but that's okay. They're back!


You cut your hydrangeas to the ground? I don't. Just to the point where new growth is seen emerging. You have to wait till it starts to grow. Around here, that's not for another month, at least.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning gal, I never log out of D&P as I cannot remember my password! It is very foggy today & we are leaving Friday for home. I dread the trip but will be glad to be home!


Have a safe trip home, Janie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


Beautiful photo, WendyBee. Your Dad sees it every day.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There are a few coyotes over at the prison where my son works as a prison guard in Kentucky.
> When he is outside checking the perimeters, the grounds etc, he has to take his phone, gun, and pepper spray to keep the coyotes away from the fence. He hasn`t shot any yet, but one of the other prison guards had to because the coyote was advancing towards him.


They could be rabid, best to take precautions. Also, they hunt in threes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Bailey is over again today...we made blueberry scones. They turned out wonderful.
> 
> ...


Hi gjz, so nice to hear from you again. Spring is taking its sweet time in arriving here, also. Will you taka photo of you optical illusion blanket and share it with us? Would love to see it.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A recipe for spreadable butter with less trans fats like margarine.
http://low-carb-news.blogspot.de/2008/07/those-evil-trans-fats-my-healthy-butter.html
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow the irony
Today it will be 666 days left til the end of <0 presidency.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow tornado warnings in NW Arkansas and Tulsa, Oklahoma 

Love and prayers to all those in those areas
&#9829;


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You cut your hydrangeas to the ground? I don't. Just to the point where new growth is seen emerging. You have to wait till it starts to grow. Around here, that's not for another month, at least.


You are supposed to trim back hydrangeas in late August, which gives them some recovery time I had beautiful ones in KY outside my kitchen window. We planted one a couple years ago in IN, and I expect blooms this summer (fingers crossed).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That would scare me a lot.
> I used to walk in the woods with a friend - about 35 years ago! She was always leery of the people who were around, and I was afraid of the dogs. She had no fear of dogs, and I automatically like people unless they give me a reason not to. So I protected her from the people, and she protected me from the dogs.
> 
> We're still friends, and we still walk together, but not as often. And we are picky about weather - can't be too hot, can't be too cold. Now we walk in a beautiful landscaped park. Lah-de-dah us! :lol:
> ...


Bonn if you take one of those air horns with you walking you could use it on dogs or people. :-o I bought one for my neighbor when my dogs were running after her daughter. She was scared of dogs . The air horn is loud so it scared the dogs back and they never followed them again. I am going to take it with me if I go walking without the dogs.
I wish I could walk with you and your fun friend . Makes live easier to have fun. That is nice you have someone to walk with.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello All! I think I am finely getting ahead of things.
> 
> I've been dealing with a skunk...or two living underneath my front sidewalk. We tried many things to get rid of them, couldn't seem to get it trapped and he just kept digging new holes. Woke up at midnight a while ago to the smell (and I swear, sight) of skunk! It was horrible. We hired a mud-jack last week to fill in the space where they were living...he/she wasn't happy and proceeded to spray as he excited the space. Needless to say, the smell in the house is just about gone!!! Wild animals are wonderful...except for this one.


That same thing happened to a friend of mine during our cold weather. She said the skunks were having a date. How did you get rid of the smell? We had a dog that got sprayed. Every time it was damp you could still smell the skunk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> CB--Happy Belated Birthday. Hope it was filled with blessings!


Thank you . It was. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You both look adorable. Thanks for the photo Wendy. I can tell by your hair that you are the tomboy, no bows
> HAHAHA. My older sister had long beautiful bouncy hair, beautiful olive skin and pouty lips. I had and have poker straight hair and two cowlicks, fair skin but my lips are normal, not to pouty and not to thin. Mom gave me a couple perms when I was a youngster to try to tame the cowlicks, try is the word to focus on :thumbup: Anyway I shaved off the cowlick in the front one time and as it was growing back it stuck straight up. Oh what a sight. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH spent today at the hospital with my MIL. The staff at the memory care facility made a big mistake. They got a van to take the residents for a sightseeing trip around the area and tried to take her. She fell and banged her head and knee. She's on a walker. We don't take her for car rides any longer because she fights going back to the memory unit. She is not badly injured, but if I get my hands on the person OKing this trip, that person may be badly injured. I am furious. DH will probably get home around 9:30 pm. MIL was not given her meds at the emergency room, so sundowners was bad tonight. It is infuriating.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A recipe for spreadable butter with less trans fats like margarine.
> http://low-carb-news.blogspot.de/2008/07/those-evil-trans-fats-my-healthy-butter.html
> :thumbup:


Thanks WeBee. I use to have a recipe for spreadable but I don't think that was it. I will have to try this.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That same thing happened to a friend of mine during our cold weather. She said the skunks were having a date. How did you get rid of the smell? We had a dog that got sprayed. Every time it was damp you could still smell the skunk.


If a person gets sprayed, burn the clothes, get in the bathtub, and take a bath in tomato juice. The same for a pet, minus the clothes problem. Evidently, you can never get the smell out of clothes. I've never had to do it, but my husband's grandmother was knowledgable. His grandfather took the bath once (actually it was multiple times because he got sprayed while hunting).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow tornado warnings in NW Arkansas and Tulsa, Oklahoma
> 
> Love and prayers to all those in those areas
> ♥


My DD called about an hour ago and said it was the 3rd storm to come thru. Also said it was bad in Tulsa. Praying for you Solo!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are supposed to trim back hydrangeas in late August, which gives them some recovery time I had beautiful ones in KY outside my kitchen window. We planted one a couple years ago in IN, and I expect blooms this summer (fingers crossed).


How much did you say do cut back the Lilacs? My sister's has small blooms but mine don't have leaves on it. Both of them are from my Grandmother's bush. My hydrangeas haven't bloomed in 2 years and I never cut them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH spent today at the hospital with my MIL. The staff at the memory care facility made a big mistake. They got a van to take the residents for a sightseeing trip around the area and tried to take her. She fell and banged her head and knee. She's on a walker. We don't take her for car rides any longer because she fights going back to the memory unit. She is not badly injured, but if I get my hands on the person OKing this trip, that person may be badly injured. I am furious. DH will probably get home around 9:30 pm. MIL was not given her meds at the emergency room, so sundowners was bad tonight. It is infuriating.


That is terrible KC. I hope you give them a good scolding.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please pray for my DD got news the tornado is over my DD house in Ar.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A recipe for spreadable butter with less trans fats like margarine.
> http://low-carb-news.blogspot.de/2008/07/those-evil-trans-fats-my-healthy-butter.html
> :thumbup:


Thank you WendyBee. I will make this as I like olive oil and butter.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are supposed to trim back hydrangeas in late August, which gives them some recovery time I had beautiful ones in KY outside my kitchen window. We planted one a couple years ago in IN, and I expect blooms this summer (fingers crossed).


How do you know how far to cut them back? I have Endless Summer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow tornado warnings in NW Arkansas and Tulsa, Oklahoma
> 
> Love and prayers to all those in those areas
> ♥


Yes, take care.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH spent today at the hospital with my MIL. The staff at the memory care facility made a big mistake. They got a van to take the residents for a sightseeing trip around the area and tried to take her. She fell and banged her head and knee. She's on a walker. We don't take her for car rides any longer because she fights going back to the memory unit. She is not badly injured, but if I get my hands on the person OKing this trip, that person may be badly injured. I am furious. DH will probably get home around 9:30 pm. MIL was not given her meds at the emergency room, so sundowners was bad tonight. It is infuriating.


Oh, that is so unfortunate. Don't they need your permission to take her out of the facility for recreation? I found out all about 'sundowners' when DD and I went to take care of her MIL for a couple of days. She has alzheimers, mid stage. She had a bad episode the second evening we were with her. I have new found respect for elder care workers.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> If a person gets sprayed, burn the clothes, get in the bathtub, and take a bath in tomato juice. The same for a pet, minus the clothes problem. Evidently, you can never get the smell out of clothes. I've never had to do it, but my husband's grandmother was knowledgable. His grandfather took the bath once (actually it was multiple times because he got sprayed while hunting).


I had a neighbor tell me that keeping a radio on 24/7 in the area that skunks like to hang out, will discourage them from nesting. He had a radio on, on his deck, playing oldies, one summer, all summer long.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD called about an hour ago and said it was the 3rd storm to come thru. Also said it was bad in Tulsa. Praying for you Solo!


Yes, Solo, please take cover. Hope you're not camping anywhere near the storm area.
Just heard that there are severe, straight line storms in Moore, OK. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were happy to know that they really do that. My other son the nurse says he hears prayers said all the time. They have been taught that people who believe heal and help their work along.
> I have been in on a few blessing of new homes. You are right who would not want to be Blessed by God? That was a Blessing the woman did for you to pray for your business. I know you have been a Christian witness in your shop. :thumbup: How do you know they weren't angels? They could have been. We entertain angels unaware. :-D


When we were in the hospital, twice we were visited by people from a nearby church who brought us Communion. As it turns out, they are friends of one of DH's former co-workers, a real nice guy. He had mutiple myeloma, and he died about two years ago. We were so sorry. He and the men who visited us were part of the Eucharistic Ministry at their church. Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my DD got news the tornado is over my DD house in Ar.


Will do that. Let us know how she is. Such a worry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How do you know how far to cut them back? I have Endless Summer.


I have Endless Summer, too. I'd love to help you, but DH does the pruning. I can't even keep straight whether they bloom on old or new growth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi gjz, so nice to hear from you again. Spring is taking its sweet time in arriving here, also. Will you taka photo of you optical illusion blanket and share it with us? Would love to see it.♥


Jumping in here - hi, gjz! It's good to hear from you. I see you're still baking. Nice to hear about Bailey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn if you take one of those air horns with you walking you could use it on dogs or people. :-o I bought one for my neighbor when my dogs were running after her daughter. She was scared of dogs . The air horn is loud so it scared the dogs back and they never followed them again. I am going to take it with me if I go walking without the dogs.
> I wish I could walk with you and your fun friend . Makes live easier to have fun. That is nice you have someone to walk with.


I would love it if you could walk with us! The air horn is a great idea. I have one somewhere. Hidden from the grandkids because it is terrifically loud! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Bailey is over again today...we made blueberry scones. They turned out wonderful.
> 
> ...


I am near you, Giz. We have arrived.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow the irony
> Today it will be 666 days left til the end of <0 presidency.


Oh, so many days. I wish it was 0.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:


Gali, my sister and I are also very different. She's about 5'6", and I'm ................. not. She gets a great tan, and I burn. She has always had long-ish hair, and mine has always been short. But we both have a twisted sense of humor, and she will say things about our father that just knock me down laughing! She's hilarious. I wish you could meet her. Heck, I wish I could just SEE her!!

And her name is Margaret. I have always loved that name. She's ten years younger than I am. Forgot to mention - she was the rebel and I was the wimp.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my DD got news the tornado is over my DD house in Ar.


Jesus, please protect CB's daughter. Keep her family and home safe from the tornado.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> How do you know how far to cut them back? I have Endless Summer.


That's what I had. Trim it back to the original size or a little more. What you want to do is remove the new growth stems and leave the old growth stems. The new growth stems will be very green and the old growth will be a lithle gray-green.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's what I had. Trim it back to the original size or a little more. What you want to do is remove the new growth stems and leave the old growth stems. The new growth stems will be very green and the old growth will be a lithle gray-green.


Does that mean they bloom on old growth, KC? I don't know why I can't keep that straight. I need a gardening notebook.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh, that is so unfortunate. Don't they need your permission to take her out of the facility for recreation? I found out all about 'sundowners' when DD and I went to take care of her MIL for a couple of days. She has alzheimers, mid stage. She had a bad episode the second evening we were with her. I have new found respect for elder care workers.♥


There has been turnover in staff. It amazes me that the activities person would do what she did. DH talked to the LPN at the facility. She said she is leaving. This is just terrible! All the regulars are going.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Does that mean they bloom on old growth, KC? I don't know why I can't keep that straight. I need a gardening notebook.


Yes, they grow new growth each year on old growth like lilacs do.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have Endless Summer, too. I'd love to help you, but DH does the pruning. I can't even keep straight whether they bloom on old or new growth.


I cut back the dead wood only, in the spring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jesus, please protect CB's daughter. Keep her family and home safe from the tornado.


Amen.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, they grow new growth each year on old growth like lilacs do.


Thanks KC. I will trim/dead head accordingly.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Jesus, please protect CB's daughter. Keep her family and home safe from the tornado.


 :thumbup: Solo too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I have Endless Summer, too. I'd love to help you, but DH does the pruning. I can't even keep straight whether they bloom on old or new growth.


I've never cut our back. I was told mine flower on dead wood and to not remove it.

Last year was the first for few blossoms. Normally I have many.

Now I'm confused again. I have different varieties but don't cut any of them back.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Solo too!


Amen ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, they grow new growth each year on old growth like lilacs do.


Where do the blossoms grow - on the new or the old? Must be the new?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's Thursday morning? How's everybody? CB, how's your daughter? Solo, how are you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Solo too!


Please protect Solo from the tornado and her family and home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


Cute pictures! My hair wasn't cut until I was 11 & it hasn't been long since as I hated to have it combed & braided.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope everyone is safe this morning. 

I wanted to do some yard work this morning, but it is raining. I really had hoped to get outside. We should be close to 80 this afternoon. But it is so muddy, I don't think I can get anything done. I might go car shopping. My car is 7 years old with 150,000 miles on her. I will keep her because she has been well maintained and has a hitch, but with all the time I spend in my car, I want one that is newer when I have to travel to my parents. But then again my spinning wheel is calling me. I think the reason that I am in a funk is that I have been ripping out 4,000 stitches from my mohair shawl. I found a mistake, and I can not live with it. And mohair is a pain to unravel. But it is my own fault, but poop it is frustrating.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone.
Welcome to West Virginia where you can have 4 seasons in less than 24 hours!!!
Today it`s sunny and gorgeous with temperatures in the low 70`s. By 4pm we`re expecting thunderstorms. Then by 10pm,, the temperature will drop and we`re getting snow showers through the night into Friday morning!!!
I just hung a load of sheets and towels on the washing line. Have to watch the weather like a hawk and bring them in before the rain comes around 4pm,!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Cute pictures! My hair wasn't cut until I was 11 & it hasn't been long since as I hated to have it combed & braided.


Janie.....I hated the combing too.
From Sunday night until Thursday night, me and my sis had to sleep with curlers in our hair. Then in the mornings, our Mother would brush our hair, and put it in ribbons. Our hair was so thick that it really hurt brushing the curls out. That`s why I decided to rebel and asked to have my hair cut.
Then when it was growing out - as soon as my Mother could get my hair around a curler, it was back to sleeping with those uncomfortable curlers again. Even though they were the foam type curlers, they still hurt.
My Mother must have spent a small fortune on hair accessories as a kid. She even used to iron the hair ribbons. It`s no coincidence that the haberdashery in town closed down a year or so later when me and my sis were in our teens and had shorter hair LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cute pictures! My hair wasn't cut until I was 11 & it hasn't been long since as I hated to have it combed & braided.


My DH likes short hair, so that's made it easy for me. Also, I look ridiculous with long hair - like a cocker spaniel without the cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hope everyone is safe this morning.
> 
> I wanted to do some yard work this morning, but it is raining. I really had hoped to get outside. We should be close to 80 this afternoon. But it is so muddy, I don't think I can get anything done. I might go car shopping. My car is 7 years old with 150,000 miles on her. I will keep her because she has been well maintained and has a hitch, but with all the time I spend in my car, I want one that is newer when I have to travel to my parents. But then again my spinning wheel is calling me. I think the reason that I am in a funk is that I have been ripping out 4,000 stitches from my mohair shawl. I found a mistake, and I can not live with it. And mohair is a pain to unravel. But it is my own fault, but poop it is frustrating.


Oh, my - 4000 stitches!!!! Are you going to redo the whole thing, or are you knitting back. Surely not knitting back. Lifeline? Poor baby.

Speaking of babies - how's the mischievous little one?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Welcome to West Virginia where you can have 4 seasons in less than 24 hours!!!
> Today it`s sunny and gorgeous with temperatures in the low 70`s. By 4pm we`re expecting thunderstorms. Then by 10pm,, the temperature will drop and we`re getting snow showers through the night into Friday morning!!!
> I just hung a load of sheets and towels on the washing line. Have to watch the weather like a hawk and bring them in before the rain comes around 4pm,!


Gee, WendyBee - no wonder you're so versatile. You have to be!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Janie.....I hated the combing too.
> From Sunday night until Thursday night, me and my sis had to sleep with curlers in our hair. Then in the mornings, our Mother would brush our hair, and put it in ribbons. Our hair was so thick that it really hurt brushing the curls out. That`s why I decided to rebel and asked to have my hair cut.
> Then when it was growing out - as soon as my Mother could get my hair around a curler, it was back to sleeping with those uncomfortable curlers again. Even though they were the foam type curlers, they still hurt.
> My Mother must have spent a small fortune on hair accessories as a kid. She even used to iron the hair ribbons. It`s no coincidence that the haberdashery in town closed down a year or so later when me and my sis were in our teens and had shorter hair LOL


I remember the tangles! Ouch! My mother called them rats, and when she'd pull, she'd tell me "Step on it!" I'd stamp my foot. I guess it helped.

I slept on brush rollers for years. I could put the pillow bunched up at my ear, and not move all night, and it was fine. Maybe that's why my head is so lopsided. (kidding) My mother also used to say, "Beauty has its price." That's for darn sure.

I did have longish hair in college and long when I got married. That didn't last long past the honeymoon. We lived in Tucson and it was hot, hot. So chop chop!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You may have seen this already on the news as I just did.

I cannot stop laughing at this Democrat who ... ,well, I'll let you be the judge ...

http://clashdaily.com/2015/03/watch-this-democrat-try-to-park-dem-delegates-botched-dc-pa...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You may have seen this already on the news as I just did.
> 
> I cannot stop laughing at this Democrat who ... ,well, I'll let you be the judge ...
> 
> http://clashdaily.com/2015/03/watch-this-democrat-try-to-park-dem-delegates-botched-dc-pa...


It is so funny, seen it on twitter this am. she said she didn't know she was on video.....as if she could have parked if she knew. :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


I've said from the beginning, he's the Manchurian Candidate and Valerie is his mother.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I've said from the beginning, he's the Manchurian Candidate and Valerie is his mother.


You know your puppets! ;-) ;-)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You may have seen this already on the news as I just did.
> 
> I cannot stop laughing at this Democrat who ... ,well, I'll let you be the judge ...
> 
> http://clashdaily.com/2015/03/watch-this-democrat-try-to-park-dem-delegates-botched-dc-pa...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

TL hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Gali, my sister and I are also very different. She's about 5'6", and I'm ................. not. She gets a great tan, and I burn. She has always had long-ish hair, and mine has always been short. But we both have a twisted sense of humor, and she will say things about our father that just knock me down laughing! She's hilarious. I wish you could meet her. Heck, I wish I could just SEE her!!
> 
> And her name is Margaret. I have always loved that name. She's ten years younger than I am. Forgot to mention - she was the rebel and I was the wimp.


I love a twisted sense of humor. I have two sisters and we are a riot when we get together. I hurt from the laughter. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL. Good one Gali
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jesus, please protect CB's daughter. Keep her family and home safe from the tornado.


Thanks LL. They had big hail there and had to get in the closet. I haven't heard fromDD this morning. There was some damage in that corner of the state. There were tornado's I don't think any was killed in AR. Just one in Tulsa.
We just had rain.
Prayers were answered.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my - 4000 stitches!!!! Are you going to redo the whole thing, or are you knitting back. Surely not knitting back. Lifeline? Poor baby.
> 
> Speaking of babies - how's the mischievous little one?


No I am just ripping. It is my own fault. I was working on the center Stockinet center and got sloppy because I did not have to pay attention. And I just am/was very disappointed with myself. So I am going to start the SS panel again. Then start the other lace panel. Mohair is so pretty, but a pain in the fanny to undo. My own fault, so I have to fix it. So still ripping and will have to reset the 217 stitches back on my needles. POOP

The 'little darling' is great. He is about 35 pounds and 4 and a half months old. Sometimes he acts so tough and uses his big boy voice. But then he shows his age, like not wanting to go outside because a fisherman is on the lake and they look scary. But for his age he is really good, and a wonderful gift to our home.

Looked at cars today. Leaning towards the Jeep Grand Cherokee. It is smaller than my car, but still not short like a sedan. Will do some more reading about it tonight.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is a list of words reporters were told by Hillary supporters not to use when describing Hillary according to the Clinton "Super Volunteers":

polarizing, calculating, disingenuous, insincere, ambitious, inevitable, entitled, over confident, secretive, 'will do anything to win', 'represents the past' and out of touch. A new one just listed is 'tone deaf'.

Let's all add them to our daily conversation when it is appropriate to the Clintons and <0's


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello All! I think I am finely getting ahead of things.
> 
> I've been dealing with a skunk...or two living underneath my front sidewalk. We tried many things to get rid of them, couldn't seem to get it trapped and he just kept digging new holes. Woke up at midnight a while ago to the smell (and I swear, sight) of skunk! It was horrible. We hired a mud-jack last week to fill in the space where they were living...he/she wasn't happy and proceeded to spray as he excited the space. Needless to say, the smell in the house is just about gone!!! Wild animals are wonderful...except for this one.


Glad you got rid of it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You know your puppets! ;-) ;-)


Just because the movie was great and left a big impression. Although - I did watch Howdy Doody a LOT.

Did you see The Manchurian Candidate? That's one movie I could watch again. Chilling.

Hard to imagine the Angela Lansbury - the sweet and smart Jessica Fletcher in Murder She Wrote - was the mother in that movie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love a twisted sense of humor. I have two sisters and we are a riot when we get together. I hurt from the laughter. :thumbup:


It's so much fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. They had big hail there and had to get in the closet. I haven't heard fromDD this morning. There was some damage in that corner of the state. There were tornado's I don't think any was killed in AR. Just one in Tulsa.
> We just had rain.
> Prayers were answered.


Such good news, CB. Tornadoes are awful - so damaging and no warning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No I am just ripping. It is my own fault. I was working on the center Stockinet center and got sloppy because I did not have to pay attention. And I just am/was very disappointed with myself. So I am going to start the SS panel again. Then start the other lace panel. Mohair is so pretty, but a pain in the fanny to undo. My own fault, so I have to fix it. So still ripping and will have to reset the 217 stitches back on my needles. POOP
> 
> The 'little darling' is great. He is about 35 pounds and 4 and a half months old. Sometimes he acts so tough and uses his big boy voice. But then he shows his age, like not wanting to go outside because a fisherman is on the lake and they look scary. But for his age he is really good, and a wonderful gift to our home.
> 
> Looked at cars today. Leaning towards the Jeep Grand Cherokee. It is smaller than my car, but still not short like a sedan. Will do some more reading about it tonight.


You are very patient with your ripping. It sounds like Bandit is learning - love the big boy voice! Good luck with the car search - it's a big purchase, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a list of words reporters were told by Hillary supporters not to use when describing Hillary according to the Clinton "Super Volunteers":
> 
> polarizing, calculating, disingenuous, insincere, ambitious, inevitable, entitled, over confident, secretive, 'will do anything to win', 'represents the past' and out of touch. A new one just listed is 'tone deaf'.
> 
> Let's all add them to our daily conversation when it is appropriate to the Clintons and <0's


Sometimes the truth hurts, especially when you're barely acquainted with it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are very patient with your ripping. It sounds like Bandit is learning - love the big boy voice! Good luck with the car search - it's a big purchase, isn't it?


Yes, but I need a newer car. I keep them for 5-8 years, so in the long run, it is not too bad. The one I have is a 2008 with tons of miles so will use it as the work horse and the new one will be the pretty pony. Can't wait to see the taxes on that baby.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so disgusted with two AOLW right now. Here there is a thread for the plane crash tragedy and they are joking around. One has a picture of her brain as her avatar (a black rock, maybe coal) and they find it funny on such a thread that is trying to respect the victims. Have they no shame?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Just because the movie was great and left a big impression. Although - I did watch Howdy Doody a LOT.
> 
> Did you see The Manchurian Candidate? That's one movie I could watch again. Chilling.
> 
> Hard to imagine the Angela Lansbury - the sweet and smart Jessica Fletcher in Murder She Wrote - was the mother in that movie.


Angela Lansbury was one GREAT actress - her 1st movie role was in "Gaslight" when she was only 19 - in Manchurian Candidate she was only 37 - played Laurence Harvey's mother - & he was 34! I like her lots.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Yarny. No that`s not my Grandmother...that`s my Grandmother`s neighbour Mrs Butler. I called both Grandparents Nanny and Grampa.
> Here`s a pic of them from the 1960`s


It is a sweet picture. Just think your grandmother's neighbor was a photobomber before it was even invented. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


You two are such cuties. This is truly an adorable picture.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You may have seen this already on the news as I just did.
> 
> I cannot stop laughing at this Democrat who ... ,well, I'll let you be the judge ...
> 
> http://clashdaily.com/2015/03/watch-this-democrat-try-to-park-dem-delegates-botched-dc-pa...


E.H. Norton, that explains everything!   :lol: :lol:
Like a square peg into a round hole!  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've said from the beginning, he's the Manchurian Candidate and Valerie is his mother.


 :!:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Now, that's hilarious, Gali.!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. They had big hail there and had to get in the closet. I haven't heard fromDD this morning. There was some damage in that corner of the state. There were tornado's I don't think any was killed in AR. Just one in Tulsa.
> We just had rain.
> Prayers were answered.


We are grateful to the Lord.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a list of words reporters were told by Hillary supporters not to use when describing Hillary according to the Clinton "Super Volunteers":
> 
> polarizing, calculating, disingenuous, insincere, ambitious, inevitable, entitled, over confident, secretive, 'will do anything to win', 'represents the past' and out of touch. A new one just listed is 'tone deaf'.
> 
> Let's all add them to our daily conversation when it is appropriate to the Clintons and <0's


Against their First Amendment rights! :shock: :evil:
Those are all words that describe her perfectly. The word Bengazi should be attached to her always. Let's not forget that it happened under her watch.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a list of words reporters were told by Hillary supporters not to use when describing Hillary according to the Clinton "Super Volunteers":
> 
> polarizing, calculating, disingenuous, insincere, ambitious, inevitable, entitled, over confident, secretive, 'will do anything to win', 'represents the past' and out of touch. A new one just listed is 'tone deaf'.
> 
> Let's all add them to our daily conversation when it is appropriate to the Clintons and <0's


ohhh, I could add so many more .... :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD called about an hour ago and said it was the 3rd storm to come thru. Also said it was bad in Tulsa. Praying for you Solo!


Thanks CB. I spent 2 hours in the bath tub with the puppies last night, watching the news. 2 settled right down, as I put their pillows in the tub, but Trent was shaking the whole time. He always does during T storms so he nestled in behind me and endured the storms. We did have our first tornado warning and it did touch down just west of Tulsa. All we had was a few bad T storm cells and no hail an the lights stayed on, thank goodness. this is the beginning of the storm season. The newscasters were commenting on the tornado drought we have been having. Is it a bad thing to have a tornado drought? Tornadoes build up until May, which is the peak of the season and then taper off. Although, tornadoes can come any time during the year if the conditions are right.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my DD got news the tornado is over my DD house in Ar.


Did it touch down near your DD? I hope she was spared.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am so disgusted with two AOLW right now. Here there is a thread for the plane crash tragedy and they are joking around. One has a picture of her brain as her avatar (a black rock, maybe coal) and they find it funny on such a thread that is trying to respect the victims. Have they no shame?


That's not any black rock, LTL. Susanmos2000 is using an image of basalt for her avatar presently.

She took on that avatar being so honored and proud that I compared her to Osmium and Basalt in a response I wrote to Joey on my thread. (after the Libs targeted me for multiple insults & attacks - yawn)

Osmium & Basalt; two of the top five *densest* things on Earth! :-D

She thinks I gave her that moniker because I'm a racist, no doubt. (that is what she implied anyway)

I think, no, I know, I chose wisely. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, Solo, please take cover. Hope you're not camping anywhere near the storm area.
> Just heard that there are severe, straight line storms in Moore, OK. :shock:


The storms in Moore, OK covered the same route as the one in 2013 but thankfully, very little damage. It's so scary with the complete darkness and the sirens going off all over the area.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Please protect Solo from the tornado and her family and home.


Thank you all for your prayers. We are all fine.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's not any black rock, LTL. Susanmos2000, is using an image of basalt for her avatar presently.
> 
> She took on that avatar being so honored and proud that I compared her to Osmium and Basalt in a response I wrote to Joey on my thread.
> 
> ...


Gee, what makes you say that, KPG? I implied no such thing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Angela Lansbury was one GREAT actress - her 1st movie role was in "Gaslight" when she was only 19 - in Manchurian Candidate she was only 37 - played Laurence Harvey's mother - & he was 34! I like her lots.


I read once that she said she always looked older than she was. I think she's 89 now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is a sweet picture. Just think your grandmother's neighbor was a photobomber before it was even invented. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. I spent 2 hours in the bath tub with the puppies last night, watching the news. 2 settled right down, as I put their pillows in the tub, but Trent was shaking the whole time. He always does during T storms so he nestled in behind me and endured the storms. We did have our first tornado warning and it did touch down just west of Tulsa. All we had was a few bad T storm cells and no hail an the lights stayed on, thank goodness. this is the beginning of the storm season. The newscasters were commenting on the tornado drought we have been having. Is it a bad thing to have a tornado drought? Tornadoes build up until May, which is the peak of the season and then taper off. Although, tornadoes can come any time during the year if the conditions are right.


Poor puppies. Poor you! I hope you had a pillow for yourself in the tub.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: This was for Galis picture of the Hands Up don't park picture. Great one Gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The storms in Moore, OK covered the same route as the one in 2013 but thankfully, very little damage. It's so scary with the complete darkness and the sirens going off all over the area.


It sure would scare me, especially in the dark when you don't know what's happening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. We are all fine.


So glad, Solo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> E.H. Norton, that explains everything!   :lol: :lol:
> Like a square peg into a round hole!  :lol:


I couldn't believe she parked that way and the guy let her leave it that way. What the heck is wrong with him especially? She's senile, that was obvious.

Typical Dem woman who thinks laws don't apply to her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The storms in Moore, OK covered the same route as the one in 2013 but thankfully, very little damage. It's so scary with the complete darkness and the sirens going off all over the area.


I would find it beyond scary, were I faced with what you went through. God Bless you, and stay safe, Solo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The storms in Moore, OK covered the same route as the one in 2013 but thankfully, very little damage. It's so scary with the complete darkness and the sirens going off all over the area.


DH came home last night. He flew right over OK and saw/felt some of the turbulence going on below. I thought that perhaps planes might be re-routed to avoid the storms, but they weren't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's not any black rock, LTL. Susanmos2000 is using an image of basalt for her avatar presently.
> 
> She took on that avatar being so honored and proud that I compared her to Osmium and Basalt in a response I wrote to Joey on my thread. (after the Libs targeted me for multiple insults & attacks - yawn)
> 
> ...


And here I thought it was a picture of her brain on "liberal".


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I couldn't believe she parked that way and the guy let her leave it that way. What the heck is wrong with him especially? She's senile, that was obvious.
> 
> Typical Dem woman who thinks laws don't apply to her.


Yes, so typical. :thumbdown: :evil: :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> .


Gali! You are an awesome puppeteer! I cannot see a single string. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Please say you'll perform at our get-together.

I'll pull strings to raise the $ to get you there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. They had big hail there and had to get in the closet. I haven't heard fromDD this morning. There was some damage in that corner of the state. There were tornado's I don't think any was killed in AR. Just one in Tulsa.
> We just had rain.
> Prayers were answered.


Pleased to hear - Solo is safe and posting, so b r e a t h e.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No I am just ripping. It is my own fault. I was working on the center Stockinet center and got sloppy because I did not have to pay attention. And I just am/was very disappointed with myself. So I am going to start the SS panel again. Then start the other lace panel. Mohair is so pretty, but a pain in the fanny to undo. My own fault, so I have to fix it. So still ripping and will have to reset the 217 stitches back on my needles. POOP
> 
> The 'little darling' is great. He is about 35 pounds and 4 and a half months old. Sometimes he acts so tough and uses his big boy voice. But then he shows his age, like not wanting to go outside because a fisherman is on the lake and they look scary. But for his age he is really good, and a wonderful gift to our home.
> 
> Looked at cars today. Leaning towards the Jeep Grand Cherokee. It is smaller than my car, but still not short like a sedan. Will do some more reading about it tonight.


I'm in shock. Although, I'd probably do the same as you, I cannot imagine frogging that many stitches and rows of mohair.

You're a perfectionist like me! It's a curse and a blessing. I hope you'll show us a photo when you finish.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts, especially when you're barely acquainted with it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Angela Lansbury was one GREAT actress - her 1st movie role was in "Gaslight" when she was only 19 - in Manchurian Candidate she was only 37 - played Laurence Harvey's mother - & he was 34! I like her lots.


I used to love _Murder She Wrote._


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It is a sweet picture. Just think your grandmother's neighbor was a photobomber before it was even invented. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :-D cute and true! You too and two, WeBee.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm still not understanding why that copilot would intentionally do such a horrific thing as flying a plane of passengers into the mountains.

I'm feeling so sad for all those travelers who were helpless to do anything. I told DH I suspected it was an intentional grounding the minute I heard there were eight programmed minutes of dropping 4,000 feet in measured increments. I still have a hard time processing what was in the mind of the copilot.

God help and comfort the grieving.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> And here I thought it was a picture of her brain on "liberal".


You know she looked it up. Still, she had no idea why I used it to describe her. Otherwise, she wouldn't have made it her avatar and boast.

She should have chosen to be 'osmium' - it's prettier!

:-D :XD: :-D

Man, do they make me laugh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. I spent 2 hours in the bath tub with the puppies last night, watching the news. 2 settled right down, as I put their pillows in the tub, but Trent was shaking the whole time. He always does during T storms so he nestled in behind me and endured the storms. We did have our first tornado warning and it did touch down just west of Tulsa. All we had was a few bad T storm cells and no hail an the lights stayed on, thank goodness. this is the beginning of the storm season. The newscasters were commenting on the tornado drought we have been having. Is it a bad thing to have a tornado drought? Tornadoes build up until May, which is the peak of the season and then taper off. Although, tornadoes can come any time during the year if the conditions are right.


Wow, Solo, that's scary. Glad you and your pets are okay.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Is that Eleanor?


Too funny!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And here I thought it was a picture of her brain on "liberal".


Nope. Seems that more than one gal here needs a refresher course in basic geology and/or human anatomy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. They had big hail there and had to get in the closet. I haven't heard fromDD this morning. There was some damage in that corner of the state. There were tornado's I don't think any was killed in AR. Just one in Tulsa.
> We just had rain.
> Prayers were answered.


Oh, my...in the closet! I hope all is well now!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. We are all fine.


So glad to know this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So glad to know this.


Hello, LL. How have you been? Don't see you much on DC the last few days. Hope all's well. Hang in there, it's only 4 more months, give or take a couple. The anticipation, it's like awaiting a baby. :wink: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is that Eleanor?
> 
> Too funny!


No, only h communicates with Eleanor, 'don'cha ya' know?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes, but I need a newer car. I keep them for 5-8 years, so in the long run, it is not too bad. The one I have is a 2008 with tons of miles so will use it as the work horse and the new one will be the pretty pony. Can't wait to see the taxes on that baby.


I got you beat. My car is a 1996 Four runner. I still runs like a champ.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. I spent 2 hours in the bath tub with the puppies last night, watching the news. 2 settled right down, as I put their pillows in the tub, but Trent was shaking the whole time. He always does during T storms so he nestled in behind me and endured the storms. We did have our first tornado warning and it did touch down just west of Tulsa. All we had was a few bad T storm cells and no hail an the lights stayed on, thank goodness. this is the beginning of the storm season. The newscasters were commenting on the tornado drought we have been having. Is it a bad thing to have a tornado drought? Tornadoes build up until May, which is the peak of the season and then taper off. Although, tornadoes can come any time during the year if the conditions are right.


I have never heard of a tornado drought. You know we have a tornado anytime of the year. When the cold air comes down south just get ready. It was 81 here yesterday and suppose to dropped down in the 30's I don't know what the temp is but it is cold again. 
I am glad you and the puppies are ok. XX


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ohhh, I could add so many more .... :-D


Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

kankles


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did it touch down near your DD? I hope she was spared.


I think it when south of her. I saw a couple of funnel clouds on Facebook of them all around her but don't think any touched down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I read once that she said she always looked older than she was. I think she's 89 now.


I love her. My DH's aunt looks just like her. She is younger tho. I think when she was on "Murder She Wrote" she had a face lift. I haven't seen her in anything since then.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know she looked it up. Still, she had no idea why I used it to describe her. Otherwise, she wouldn't have made it her avatar and boast.
> 
> She should have chosen to be 'osmium' - it's prettier!
> 
> ...


WRONG, and I can prove it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG, and I can prove it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I used to love _Murder She Wrote._


We still watch it. We record them and watch when we can. They're on Hallmark.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still not understanding why that copilot would intentionally do such a horrific thing as flying a plane of passengers into the mountains.
> 
> I'm feeling so sad for all those travelers who were helpless to do anything. I told DH I suspected it was an intentional grounding the minute I heard there were eight programmed minutes of dropping 4,000 feet in measured increments. I still have a hard time processing what was in the mind of the copilot.
> 
> God help and comfort the grieving.


So true. And 16 teenagers and 2 babies on that plane. Heartbreaking.
I appreciated the heartfelt shock shown by the CEO. Too often we get b.s. from the ones here, too afraid of a lawsuit to speak.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love her. My DH's aunt looks just like her. She is younger tho. I think when she was on "Murder She Wrote" she had a face lift. I haven't seen her in anything since then.


I haven't either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We still watch it. We record them and watch when we can. They're on Hallmark.


I know on late night. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK some pictures of you part of the world. Love to visit there.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-6.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> So glad to know this.


Hi LL, are you there yet and knitting up a storm?

Watcha workin' on?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got you beat. I still runs like a champ.


You do? I had no idea ...
:-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG, and I can prove it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, geez, I forgot about that element. Not exactly wrong though because I only listed two of the top five - I think Pelosium is #1!

btw; I found it on the Periodic Table as NJG, not PU.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We still watch it. We record them and watch when we can. They're on Hallmark.


I forget to check out Hallmark. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So true. And 16 teenagers and 2 babies on that plane. Heartbreaking.
> I appreciated the heartfelt shock shown by the CEO. Too often we get b.s. from the ones here, too afraid of a lawsuit to speak.


So unbelievable to me, but I know it did happen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK some pictures of you part of the world. Love to visit there.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-6.html


I haven't read everything, is WCK missing or around? I hope the latter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Going to try to work on my ascots and finish them.

TL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got you beat. My car is a 1996 Four runner. I still runs like a champ.


I have a '92 Honda, runs like a charm. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG, and I can prove it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the chuckle, LTL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I forget to check out Hallmark. Thanks for the tip.


They have "murder and mysteries" - some old ones like Hart to Hart, but we still enjoy them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL, are you there yet and knitting up a storm?
> 
> Watcha workin' on?


Well... I went fun shopping today. Then, groceries (we have a wonderful condo that needs food), wine shopping, unloading car, parking car (which was no easy task), unpacking for the man I love... While he went skiing. I will knit tomorrow.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It is a sweet picture. Just think your grandmother's neighbor was a photobomber before it was even invented. :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL good one solo . Mrs Butler was used to having her pic taken..... her hubby was a Councillor for the local area.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Earlier this afternoon, it got cloudy around 3.45pm. So I went out the back yard to check the sheets and towels on the washing line to see if they were dry. They were a little damp on the edges so I put them in the dryer for 10 minutes to fluff them up a bit. And sure enough - bang on 4pm it started raining - just like it said on the weather report. And it started thundering too.
So tonight the rain will turn to snow!!! Ole Man Winter still has his death grip, he just won`t let go.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Earlier this afternoon, it got cloudy around 3.45pm. So I went out the back yard to check the sheets and towels on the washing line to see if they were dry. They were a little damp on the edges so I put them in the dryer for 10 minutes to fluff them up a bit. And sure enough - bang on 4pm it started raining - just like it said on the weather report. And it started thundering too.
> So tonight the rain will turn to snow!!! Ole Man Winter still has his death grip, he just won`t let go.


Don't put your snow shovel away, WendyBee. Winter is very slow in leaving us this year. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so cute.
http://www.aol.com/article/2015/03/26/magic-rabbit-with-the-face-of-a-teddy-bear-is-in-grave-danger/21157948/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl22|sec1_lnk1%26pLid%3D633807


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Earlier this afternoon, it got cloudy around 3.45pm. So I went out the back yard to check the sheets and towels on the washing line to see if they were dry. They were a little damp on the edges so I put them in the dryer for 10 minutes to fluff them up a bit. And sure enough - bang on 4pm it started raining - just like it said on the weather report. And it started thundering too.
> So tonight the rain will turn to snow!!! Ole Man Winter still has his death grip, he just won`t let go.


I would love to hang clothes outside, but the puppy from Hell would have too much fun. Also, what about the pollen at this time of year? Would throwing the stuff in the dryer for a few minutes get rid of it. We are almost at 'the green fog' pollen season, so not sure of the benefits of a clothes line.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Glory, Glory, Hallelujah! Harry Reid will not seek re-election - oh, happy day!

First thought, Reid could be Norton's driver (kinda like Driving Miss Daisy). Then I quickly realized that Reid is now legally blind in one eye (I think), so he'd be no better than she trying to park her car.

I'm still laughing at that Dem dimwit's parking skills ... :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so cute.
> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/03/26/magic-rabbit-with-the-face-of-a-teddy-bear-is-in-grave-danger/21157948/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl22|sec1_lnk1%26pLid%3D633807


He is really cute CB! However, I'm wondering if the video is satire or a fund raising campaign. 

In the video, the commentary said due to global warming the magic rabbit was becoming more and more scarce (3,000 down to 1,000).

I hear two crazy phrases: global-warming - a scarcity of rabbits :shock:

Regardless - the magic rabbit is adorable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeBee hope snow pass by.

LL sounds like things are a bit better for you glad to hear that.

Bon remember so many of those shows.

Puppy from H-- and wash to funny . Yes allergic season starting. Hope mud is drying up. Mohair yuck. Had a knot did not see tell a couple of stitches away. 500 stitches had way through and just let it pass. Your right mohair is not a good frogging time.

WCK got the book by Espstein Really good. So many patterns in the round.If you get a chance to look at it do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey KPg hope you are having a good morning.
Printing off recipe this morning thanks for sharing it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey KPg hope you are having a good morning.
> Printing off recipe this morning thanks for sharing it.


Hi, Yarnie, thank you, I am. Eating my quiche at my computer (bad) but chatting to you (good)!

I hope you (and everyone) enjoys receiving new recipes. I collect them lots but do try to make a few new items each week.

I get bored not trying something new.

Tonight heading out to a local burger joint for the best burgers and fries evah!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good food and trying new recipe's are a must.

The other good news Sharpton is leaving MSNBC. Do not know if he was ask to leave or wanting to leave to cause more mayhem in public. What a guy wonder if he started to pay back taxes he got caught with.

Harry Reid knows he will not win again. He sealed his fate by not passing one bill that was sent over to the Senate. 

One eye I think he was blinded to all of what he did. 

Love how Cruz is being the main subject on the left. 
See they do not mention their Queen Clinton . She got caught with her hand in the cookie jar so to speak. Wonder what they will say if she runs for president. Probably bow done and kiss her feet. You do know they will as they can't think beyond getting a women in the White House no matter what she has done and will do.Lemming's being lead off a cliff. Follow the leader no matter what she did or will do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He is really cute CB! However, I'm wondering if the video is satire or a fund raising campaign.
> 
> In the video, the commentary said due to global warming the magic rabbit was becoming more and more scarce (3,000 down to 1,000).
> 
> ...


I didn't read it just saw the pic of the magic rabbit. I couldn't sleep so it was around 3 this morning.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The Co-pilot Lubitz was a muslim convert according to german website 'sepisa.com' claims he was radicalized and stayed often at Bremen, Germany mosque, same town as his flight school. How could all of this been missed on his background check!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am still celebrating my B/day. My mother and sister are taking me out to eat today. I need to start getting ready. But before I go I wanted to mention something. Can anyone figure out why a member on KP has a picture of Yoko Ono hitting her head and bleeding all over the floor as an avatar? Strrrrrannnnge!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so cute.
> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/03/26/magic-rabbit-with-the-face-of-a-teddy-bear-is-in-grave-danger/21157948/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl22|sec1_lnk1%26pLid%3D633807


cute little critter!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would love to hang clothes outside, but the puppy from Hell would have too much fun. Also, what about the pollen at this time of year? Would throwing the stuff in the dryer for a few minutes get rid of it. We are almost at 'the green fog' pollen season, so not sure of the benefits of a clothes line.


Yes, we're getting close to that time, too. It even gets in closed windows!

And now - he's the puppy from Hell? Hahahhahahahahah. Aren't they all at one time or another. Just like cute little babies. Eventually they all turn on us. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still celebrating my B/day. My mother and sister are taking me out to eat today. I need to start getting ready. But before I go I wanted to mention something. Can anyone figure out why a member on KP has a picture of Yoko Ono hitting her head and bleeding all over the floor as an avatar? Strrrrrannnnge!


What fun! Have a good time - I'd love to do something like that. Soon. DH said the other day that I should take a break and go out to lunch. Sweet of him. Not ready yet but getting there.

Enjoy!! Get a dessert!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still celebrating my B/day. My mother and sister are taking me out to eat today. I need to start getting ready. But before I go I wanted to mention something. Can anyone figure out why a member on KP has a picture of Yoko Ono hitting her head and bleeding all over the floor as an avatar? Strrrrrannnnge!


Well, Happy Birthday Week CB. 
;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The Co-pilot Lubitz was a muslim convert according to german website 'sepisa.com' claims he was radicalized and stayed often at Bremen, Germany mosque, same town as his flight school. How could all of this been missed on his background check!


Seem like they didn't go into enough of his personal life. I thought of that right away. 
Was it a French airline would explain a lot remember how they shot the man who work for a news paper there. Because his cartoons were not kind to the Islam religion.

The way they describe the man could not see a reason for him to do that. The whole thing reminded me of 9/11.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What fun! Have a good time - I'd love to do something like that. Soon. DH said the other day that I should take a break and go out to lunch. Sweet of him. Not ready yet but getting there.
> 
> Enjoy!! Get a dessert!!


Oh what a thoughtful man.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still celebrating my B/day. My mother and sister are taking me out to eat today. I need to start getting ready. But before I go I wanted to mention something. Can anyone figure out why a member on KP has a picture of Yoko Ono hitting her head and bleeding all over the floor as an avatar? Strrrrrannnnge!


Thar sounds sick, very sick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh sounds good too good. Sleet this am what i got up too. and a bit of snow on top.
> 
> Wanted to go to Yarn story the new Rowan kidsilk haze and felted tweeds in in. Looks like I may have to wait. Only problem is they sell out fast.


If you can't find Kidsilk Haze, you could look at Debbie Bliss "Angel"; it has a little less silk content but works to the same gauge and has lots of beautiful colours.

I see there are lots of pages to catch up


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem like they didn't go into enough of his personal life. I thought of that right away.
> Was it a French airline would explain a lot remember how they shot the man who work for a news paper there. Because his cartoons were not kind to the Islam religion.
> 
> The way they describe the man could not see a reason for him to do that. The whole thing reminded me of 9/11.


I haven't heard anything on Fox News about the co-pilot being a radicalized Muslim. They are talking about his physical/mental state. Of course, maybe all radicalized Muslims are mentally il?

Fox is probably just being PC now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis posted this pic of us on Facebook the other day. Remember when I said I was a tomboy? Well here`s proof.
> We were both 9 in this pic. My beloved Dad loved this pic so much that he carried it in his wallet til the day he died. It was buried with him.


You and your sister were so cute Wendy. Love the deep, rich colour of your hair and your shorter cut is easier to look after. My Mom put my hair in ringlets when I was young and I hated having to sit still for the time to put them up and then to take all the rollers out and arrange them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I finally have all 217 stitches back on my needles. I finally figured out what was bothering me. Of course, near the very beginning of the SS section where I did not pay attention like I should have; I stopped in a middle of a row, picked it up, and went in the wrong direction. So I had a hole that I could not figure out. I hadn't made an extra stitch or dropped a stitch but it looked so wrong. So now I know what is bugging me. And I have made a promise to myself to NEVER to stop in the middle of a row unless my house is on fire.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I haven't heard anything on Fox News about the co-pilot being a radicalized Muslim. They are talking about his physical/mental state. Of course, maybe all radicalized Muslims are mentally il?
> 
> Fox is probably just being PC now.


I pm'd you KC


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well, I finally have all 217 stitches back on my needles. I finally figured out what was bothering me. Of course, near the very beginning of the SS section where I did not pay attention like I should have; I stopped in a middle of a row, picked it up, and went in the wrong direction. So I had a hole that I could not figure out. I hadn't made an extra stitch or dropped a stitch but it looked so wrong. So now I know what is bugging me. And I have made a promise to myself to NEVER to stop in the middle of a row unless my house is on fire.


 :lol: :thumbup: If a fire should develope my check list is 
1. dog
2. purse
3. knitting


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. I spent 2 hours in the bath tub with the puppies last night, watching the news. 2 settled right down, as I put their pillows in the tub, but Trent was shaking the whole time. He always does during T storms so he nestled in behind me and endured the storms. We did have our first tornado warning and it did touch down just west of Tulsa. All we had was a few bad T storm cells and no hail an the lights stayed on, thank goodness. this is the beginning of the storm season. The newscasters were commenting on the tornado drought we have been having. Is it a bad thing to have a tornado drought? Tornadoes build up until May, which is the peak of the season and then taper off. Although, tornadoes can come any time during the year if the conditions are right.


I'm so glad you and puppies are all ok. Sounds like a tornado drought would be a very good thing!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Just because the movie was great and left a big impression. Although - I did watch Howdy Doody a LOT.
> 
> Did you see The Manchurian Candidate? That's one movie I could watch again. Chilling.
> 
> Hard to imagine the Angela Lansbury - the sweet and smart Jessica Fletcher in Murder She Wrote - was the mother in that movie.


I haven't seen a lot of older movies, but I will look for this one. I love Angela Lansbury and seen a picture of her as a young woman and she was and is lovely. I do watch Murder She Wrote when I run across it on the Hallmark Movie Channel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> And here I thought it was a picture of her brain on "liberal".


 :lol: That sounds about right.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glory, Glory, Hallelujah! Harry Reid will not seek re-election - oh, happy day!
> 
> First thought, Reid could be Norton's driver (kinda like Driving Miss Daisy). Then I quickly realized that Reid is now legally blind in one eye (I think), so he'd be no better than she trying to park her car.
> 
> I'm still laughing at that Dem dimwit's parking skills ... :XD:


Old Harry probably wants to get out of town. He pressured DHS to expedite $115 million foreign investors EB-5 visa deal critical to his son's casino client....guess he doesn't need both eye's to see the writing on the wall.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It sure would scare me, especially in the dark when you don't know what's happening.


That's the scariest for me too. My nightmare is not knowing a tornado is close (it's a dream, give me some latitude) and then a flash of lightning illuminates this huge twisting mound of dirt, debris, hail and who know what across the street. I rather it comes during daylight hours.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I haven't heard anything on Fox News about the co-pilot being a radicalized Muslim. They are talking about his physical/mental state. Of course, maybe all radicalized Muslims are mentally il?
> 
> Fox is probably just being PC now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never heard of a tornado drought. You know we have a tornado anytime of the year. When the cold air comes down south just get ready. It was 81 here yesterday and suppose to dropped down in the 30's I don't know what the temp is but it is cold again.
> I am glad you and the puppies are ok. XX


Thanks CB. How did your DD make out? I hope she was spared.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it when south of her. I saw a couple of funnel clouds on Facebook of them all around her but don't think any touched down.


I was watching them hovering on TV and yelled at the screen to land or move on out of here. The anticipation was like waiting for that shot the doctor is going to give you knowing it will hurt like hell.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

We have Hurricanes here in the South. At least you can prepare your house, ect. for it.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Storm Chasers who worked for the Weather Channel didn't obey the WC's orders to move in another direction. They were killed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still celebrating my B/day. My mother and sister are taking me out to eat today. I need to start getting ready. But before I go I wanted to mention something. Can anyone figure out why a member on KP has a picture of Yoko Ono hitting her head and bleeding all over the floor as an avatar? Strrrrrannnnge!


Enjoy your lunch CB. Remember you are still celebrating your B-Day so calories don't count.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad you and puppies are all ok. Sounds like a tornado drought would be a very good thing!


Thanks WCK. I would think a tornado drought is a good thing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mmorris said:


> We have Hurricanes here in the South. At least you can prepare your house, ect. for it.


You can also have tornadoes with the hurricanes. They are pretty good at predicting a hurricane's path now a days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Enjoy your lunch CB. Remember you are still celebrating your B-Day so calories don't count.


Have a great time, CB!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glory, Glory, Hallelujah! Harry Reid will not seek re-election - oh, happy day!
> 
> First thought, Reid could be Norton's driver (kinda like Driving Miss Daisy). Then I quickly realized that Reid is now legally blind in one eye (I think), so he'd be no better than she trying to park her car.
> 
> I'm still laughing at that Dem dimwit's parking skills ... :XD:


...! But.........., he's suggesting Chuckie Schumer as his replacement! :evil: 
He's worse than Dingy Harry ever was.
God preserve us from the likes of Schumer! :thumbdown: :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The Co-pilot Lubitz was a muslim convert according to german website 'sepisa.com' claims he was radicalized and stayed often at Bremen, Germany mosque, same town as his flight school. How could all of this been missed on his background check!


Oh? All we're hearing is that he was under psych. care and was not in any condition to pilot a plane, according to his dr. Dr.'s note not allowing him to fly a plane, was found in his apartment, all ripped up.
If there is a moslem connection, it has been downplayed by the news sources I'm listening to.
Verry interesting............ :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem like they didn't go into enough of his personal life. I thought of that right away.
> Was it a French airline would explain a lot remember how they shot the man who work for a news paper there. Because his cartoons were not kind to the Islam religion.
> 
> The way they describe the man could not see a reason for him to do that. The whole thing reminded me of 9/11.


There are plenty of moslems living in Germany, esp. from Turkey. They came in as guest workers and stayed. Europe has experienced a heavy influx of immigrants from moslem countries in the last 40 yrs. or so. The US has also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad you and puppies are all ok. Sounds like a tornado drought would be a very good thing!


Just recently, in the last day or so, I heard one of our weathermen mention this 'tornado drought'. 
They should just keep quiet about it! They've jinxed the whole issue and now the tornadoes are beginning to appear. Grrr! :thumbdown:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh? All we're hearing is that he was under psych. care and was not in any condition to pilot a plane, according to his dr. Dr.'s note not allowing him to fly a plane, was found in his apartment, all ripped up.
> If there is a moslem connection, it has be downplayed by the news sources I'm listening to.
> Verry interesting............ :shock:


I spelled that website wrong it's 
speisa.com 
sorry about that :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I spelled that website wrong it's
> speisa.com
> sorry about that :|


Thanks, Gali.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

It's snowing............. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I spelled that website wrong it's
> speisa.com
> sorry about that :|


Saw the website and sounds intriguing, but we'll see if anything further develops. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

This may not be a surprise once you are through with the test!

Six Questions 

The following is incredible. Prepare for a shock at the answer and prepare yourself for the next election! Six trivia questions to see how much history you really know. Be honest, it's kind of fun and revealing. If you don't know the answer make your best guess. Answer all of the questions (no cheating) before looking at the answers.
And, no, the answers to these questions aren't all Barack Obama. Who said it?

1) "We're going to take things away from you on behalf of the common good."
A. Karl Marx B. Adolph Hitler C. Joseph Stalin D. Barack Obama E. None of the above

2) "It's time for a new beginning, for an end to government of the few, by the few, and for the few... And to replace it with shared responsibility, for shared prosperity."
A. Lenin B. Mussolini C. Idi Amin D. Barack Obama E. None of the above

3) "(We)... can't just let business as usual go on, and that means something has to be taken away from some people."
A. Nikita Khrushev B. Joseph Goebbels C. Boris Yeltsin D. Barack Obama E. None of the above

4) "We have to build a political consensus and that requires people to give up a little bit of their own... in order to create this common ground."
A. Mao Tse Tung B. Hugo Chavez C. Kim Jong II D. Barack Obama E. None of the above

5) "I certainly think the free-market has failed."
A. Karl Marx B. Lenin C. Molotov D. Barack Obama E. None of the above

6) "I think it's time to send a clear message to what has become the most profitable sector in (the) entire economy that they are being watched."
A. Pinochet B. Milosevic C. Saddam Hussein D. Barack Obama E. None of the above

...Scroll down for answers 
and the answers are ~~~~~~~
(1) E. None of the above. Statement was made by Hillary Clinton 6/29/2004

(2) E. None of the above. Statement was made by Hillary Clinton 5/29/2007

(3) E. None of the above. Statement was made by Hillary Clinton 6/4/2007

(4) E. None of the above. Statement was made by Hillary Clinton 6/4/2007

(5 ) E None of the above. Statement was made by Hillary Clinton 6/4/2007

(6). E. None of the above. Statement was made by Hillary Clinton 9/2/2005


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This may not be a surprise once you are through with the test!
> 
> Six Questions
> 
> ...


I only had 2 right 1 and 6. who would have thought Hillary was the one. Nice to know but they will vote for her any way. Dems are know for being uninformed about who they are voting for. Surprise surprise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There are large populations of Muslims, especially in the Dusseldorf area. When I was in Gelsen Kershen in 1995, visiting a friend, I was advised to not talk in English (in the markets) because we (Americans) were looked down on by the Muslims. German was OK.[/q
> 
> Wow , that is interesting. Even in the 1990's they were starting their control.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what a thoughtful man.


Yes. He worries about me. He does a lot - I didn't realize how much until I had to do it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well, I finally have all 217 stitches back on my needles. I finally figured out what was bothering me. Of course, near the very beginning of the SS section where I did not pay attention like I should have; I stopped in a middle of a row, picked it up, and went in the wrong direction. So I had a hole that I could not figure out. I hadn't made an extra stitch or dropped a stitch but it looked so wrong. So now I know what is bugging me. And I have made a promise to myself to NEVER to stop in the middle of a row unless my house is on fire.


That can happen. I'm glad you have the unpleasant task finished and can start anew.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I haven't seen a lot of older movies, but I will look for this one. I love Angela Lansbury and seen a picture of her as a young woman and she was and is lovely. I do watch Murder She Wrote when I run across it on the Hallmark Movie Channel.


I hope you can find it. Let me know what you think of it if you get to watch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's the scariest for me too. My nightmare is not knowing a tornado is close (it's a dream, give me some latitude) and then a flash of lightning illuminates this huge twisting mound of dirt, debris, hail and who know what across the street. I rather it comes during daylight hours.


I've had a recurring dream where I'm trying to get out of the way of a tornado - going perpendicular to it - on city streets - watching it in the distance.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Storm Chasers who worked for the Weather Channel didn't obey the WC's orders to move in another direction. They were killed.


Oh, my goodness! I hadn't heard about that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh? All we're hearing is that he was under psych. care and was not in any condition to pilot a plane, according to his dr. Dr.'s note not allowing him to fly a plane, was found in his apartment, all ripped up.
> If there is a moslem connection, it has been downplayed by the news sources I'm listening to.
> Verry interesting............ :shock:


I wonder what they meant "unfit to work." Suicidal would certainly mean unfit to pilot a plane. I wonder if he had a physical condition.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This may not be a surprise once you are through with the test!
> 
> Six Questions
> 
> ...


Oh, how I hope she will disappear! She should never be president.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was watching them hovering on TV and yelled at the screen to land or move on out of here. The anticipation was like waiting for that shot the doctor is going to give you knowing it will hurt like hell.


She was fine just hail damage to her car. She said the weather people were wild. Scary when they get so upset.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Enjoy your lunch CB. Remember you are still celebrating your B-Day so calories don't count.


Apparently this whole winter I didn't think that calories count. :-o Diet here I come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's snowing............. :-(


My sister is home from Kentucky. She said it was snowing there too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This may not be a surprise once you are through with the test!
> 
> Six Questions
> 
> ...


Relax. Your stashes and schlock collections will be perfectly safe under President Clinton. From Snopes.com:

Origins: This list of purported "Marxist" quotes by former first lady, senator, presidential candidate, and secretary of state Hillary Clinton is (like many collections of utterances from various political figures) difficult to rate as strictly "true" or "false": She did make the statements reported above, but they have all been stripped of any explanatory context, and some of them had portions elided, creating potentially misleading impressions about the nature of those statements. Below we verify the source and complete wording of each statement on this list and provide the context in which it was made. (All of these entries date from between 2004 and 2007, during which time Hillary Clinton represented the state of New York in the U.S. Senate.)

"We're going to take things away from you on behalf of the common good."

This statement by Senator Hillary Clinton was not (as commonly assumed) addressed to the general public, but rather to a group of relatively well-to-do Democrats attending a June 2004 fundraiser for California senator Barbara Boxer. Her statement specifically referred to a desire to repeal tax cuts that had recently been enacted by the Bush administration, cuts which many Democrats had criticized as favoring the wealthy:
Headlining an appearance with other Democratic women senators on behalf of Sen. Barbara Boxer, who is up for re-election this year, Hillary Clinton told several hundred supporters  some of whom had ponied up as much as $10,000 to attend  to expect to lose some of the tax cuts passed by President Bush if Democrats win the White House and control of Congress.

"Many of you are well enough off that ... the tax cuts may have helped you," Sen. Clinton said. "We're saying that for America to get back on track, we're probably going to cut that short and not give it to you. We're going to take things away from you on behalf of the common good."

"It's time for a new beginning, for an end to government of the few, by the few, and for the few ... And to replace it with shared responsibility for shared prosperity."

This entry is a pieced-together passage from a 29 May 2007 economic policy speech given by Senator Clinton on the subject of "Modern Progressive Vision: Shared Prosperity." The supposedly "Marxist" nature of this statement is undercut when the sentences that immediately followed it (affirming support for a free market economy) are included for context:
It's time for a new beginning, for an end to government of the few, by the few and for the few, time to reject the idea of an "on your own" society and to replace it with shared responsibility for shared prosperity. I prefer a "we're all in it together" society.

Now, there is no greater force for economic growth than free markets, but markets work best with rules that promote our values, protect our workers and give all people a chance to succeed.

When we get our priorities in order and make the smart investments we need, the markets work well.

"(We) ... can't just let business as usual go on, and that means something has to be taken away from some people."

"We have to build a political consensus and that requires people to give up a little bit of their own in order to create this common ground."

"I certainly think the free-market has failed."

The above three statements are all out-of-context passages taken from a 4 June 2007 CNN "Presidential Forum" conducted with three Democratic presidential hopefuls, senators John Edwards, Barack Obama, and Hillary Clinton. The second statement was part of a straightforward expression of the need to for people to reach a consensus (through metaphorically giving up some of their political "turf," not literally giving up their possessions) on how to proceed in order to tackle an issue such as universal health insurance, while the first statement is another pieced-together quote that omits the contextual references to the issues of health care, dependence on foreign oil, and climate change:
We can set the vision. We can even work to articulate the goal. But the pathway is extraordinarily complicated because of how we live today and how we think of ourselves in relation to our fellow citizens.

Take health care. I think we could get almost unanimous agreement that having more than 45 million uninsured people, nine million of whom are children, is a moral wrong in America. And I think we could reach that agreement, and then we would have to start doing the hard work of deciding what we were going to do to make sure that they were not uninsured, because an uninsured person who goes to the hospital is more likely to die than an insured person. I mean, that is a fact.

So, what do we do? We have to build a political consensus. And that requires people giving up a little bit of their own turf, in order to create this common ground.

The same with energy  you know, we can't keep talking about our dependence on foreign oil, and the need to deal with global warming, and the challenge that it poses to our climate and to God's creation, and just let business as usual go on.

And that means something has to be taken away from some people.
The third statement was part of a passage in which Senator Clinton listed a number of entities (including churches, schools, and the government, as well as the free market) that she felt had failed in helping young people to make responsible decisions (particularly in reference to abortion):
Q: Could you see yourself, with millions of voters in a pro-life camp, creating a common ground, with the goal ultimately in mind of reducing the decisions for abortion to zero?

A: Yes. Yes.

And that is what I have tried to both talk about and reach out about over the last many years, going back, really, at least 15 years, in talking about abortion being safe, legal, and rare. And, by rare, I mean rare.

And it's been a challenge, because the pro-life and the pro-choice communities have not really been willing to find much common ground. And I think that is a great failing on all of our parts, because, for me there are many opportunities to assist young people to make responsible decisions.

There is a tremendous educational and public outreach that could be done through churches, through schools, through so much else. But I think it has to be done with an understanding of reaching people where they are today.

We have so many young people who are tremendously influenced by the media culture and by the celebrity culture, and who have a very difficult time trying to sort out the right decisions to make.

And I personally believe that the adult society has failed those people. I mean, I think that we have failed them in our churches, our schools, our government. And I certainly think the, you know, free market has failed. We have all failed.

We have left too many children to sort of fend for themselves morally.

"I think it's time to send a clear message to what has become the most profitable sector in (the) entire economy that they are being watched."

This passage was taken from a 2 September 2005 appearance by Senator Clinton in front of constituents in Elmira Heights, New York, where (in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina) she expressed her opinion about the need for federal regulatory oversight of the oil industry in order to curb high gasoline prices and U.S. dependence on foreign oil:
The anxiety and anger felt by motorists was evident at nearly every turn in her travels throughout the Finger Lakes region of Upstate New York. She made clear she shared the concern.

"I think it's time to send a clear message to what has become the most profitable sector in our entire economy that they're being watched," she said in explaining her call for an inquiry by the Federal Trade Commission. "I think human nature left to itself is going to push the limit as far as possible, and that's what you need a government regulatory system for: to keep an eye on people to make the rules of the game fair, to make a level playing field and not give anybody some kind of undue advantage."

Clinton criticized the new energy bill, which she opposed, as inadequate to solve the country's long-term energy problem. She said the United States has regressed over the past three decades, since the first oil shocks of the early 1970s. "We've had 30 years to do some things we haven't done," she said. "In fact we've gotten, we've gone backwards in many respects.

"I am tired of being at the mercy of people in the Middle East and elsewhere, and I'm tired frankly of being at the mercy of these large oil companies," Clinton said.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I put my puppy picture on.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328330-1.html#7092175


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Trey Gowdy: Hillary Clinton wiped her server clean

By Lauren French

3/27/15 6:23 PM EDT

Updated 3/27/15 7:57 PM EDT
Hillary Clinton is pictured. | Getty

Clinton was under a subpoena for all correspondence from her tenure as secretary of state that focused on Libya and Benghazi. | Getty

Facebook
Twitter
LinkedIn

Email
Comment
Print

Hillary Clinton wiped clean the private server housing emails from her tenure as secretary of state, the chairman of the House committee investigating the 2012 terrorist attacks in Benghazi said Friday.

While it is not clear precisely when Secretary Clinton decided to permanently delete all emails from her server, it appears she made the decision after October 28, 2014, when the Department of State for the first time asked the Secretary to return her public record to the Department, Rep. Trey Gowdy (R-S.C.), chairman of the Select Committee on Benghazi, said in a statement.

Clinton was under a subpoena order from the panel for all documents related to the 2012 attacks on the American compound there. But David Kendall, an attorney for Clinton, said the 900 pages of emails previously provided to the panel cover its request.

Kendall also informed the committee that Clintons emails from her time at the State Department have been permanently erased.
Anthony Rodham, right, travels with GreenTech president and CEO Charles Wang on high-speed train in China. | Courtesy of Watchdog.org

Also on POLITICO
Hillary's brother raised Chinese money for McAuliffe's green car venture

JOSH GERSTEIN and TARINI PARTI

Gowdy said that Clintons response to the subpoena means he and Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) will now contemplate new legal actions against Clinton.

After seeking and receiving a two week extension from the Committee, Secretary Clinton failed to provide a single new document to the subpoena issued by the Committee and refused to provide her private server to the Inspector General for the State Department or any other independent arbiter for analysis, Gowdy said.

Clinton previously said she decided to delete the emails after her lawyers reviewed the server for work-related correspondence. She said the deletion of private emails occurred at the end of that review.

In a letter provided to the committee, Kendall said Clinton would not be turning over the server to a third-party for review and that the emails no longer exist on the private server located in her New York home.

There is no basis to support the proposed third-party review of the server that hosted the [email protected] account, Kendall wrote. To avoid prolonging a discussion that would be academic, I have confirmed with the secretarys IT support that no emails..for the time period January 21, 2009 through February 1, 2013 reside on the server or on any back-up systems associated with the server.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawn


The AOLW must be bored, we know they are boring, but they love us sooooo much. But I too yawn with boredom. Maybe they could amuse themselves and pound rocks.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trey Gowdy: Hillary Clinton wiped her server clean
> 
> By Lauren French
> 
> ...


Let the Clinton Body Bag watch begin................


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There are large populations of Muslims, especially in the Dusseldorf area. When I was in Gelsen Kershen in 1995, visiting a friend, I was advised to not talk in English (in the markets) because we (Americans) were looked down on by the Muslims. German was OK.


..., and this was 20 yrs ago!? Disgusting! :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, how I hope she will disappear! She should never be president.


I know, but she will not disappear willingly. :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawn


Yawn x 3, and 'pfffttt'!!! (Where's Bonnie?)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Let the Clinton Body Bag watch begin................


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my oh my, I am so glad I miss the oh now I need another nap. On and on it goes. When they stop no one knows.

Sory did not read know all the questions and the answer is ?????????????????? right wrong never maybe can't understand who cares yak yak yak sorry confused beats me don't see the need why change now and last but not least who really cares. Let it go away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If the Hill is going into body bag, lets make sure she has all the junk in her trunk. we will email her server where to contact her. 

Bon need words of cussing here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If the Hill is going into body bag, lets make sure she has all the junk in her trunk. we will email her server where to contact her. 

Bon need words of cussing here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my oh my, I am so glad I miss the oh now I need another nap. On and on it goes. When they stop no one knows.
> 
> Sory did not read know all the questions and the answer is ?????????????????? right wrong never maybe can't understand who cares yak yak yak sorry confused beats me don't see the need why change now and last but not least who really cares. Let it go away.


Hi Yarnie - I need to catch up. Did we have a quiz? How are you doing today? Hope it warmed up for you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There are large populations of Muslims, especially in the Dusseldorf area. When I was in Gelsen Kershen in 1995, visiting a friend, I was advised to not talk in English (in the markets) because we (Americans) were looked down on by the Muslims. German was OK.


The influx of Muslims is what their leaders call "impregnating the West." Notice the emphasis by them of sexual imagery. What the plan calls for is flooding Western cities with Muslim immigrants, changing the legal system and culture, and then beginning to eliminate infidels. We are in the middle and later stages of their plan now. Yes, they are planning for long-term changes. No, you can't stop it unless you neutralize them. The sooner the better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK some pictures of you part of the world. Love to visit there.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-6.html


Thanks CB - it is beautiful here. But then I've seen beautiful pics of your area and so many other beautiful places. There is so much beauty and natural wonder in our world -- so much to be grateful for.

I know the OP of that thread; she is a terrific photographer, a spinner, a knitter (but her mom, who is in her 80's, knits even more than she does) and a very nice person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, how I hope she will disappear! She should never be president.


Very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Apparently this whole winter I didn't think that calories count. :-o Diet here I come.


I'm with you on that! Started today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - I need to catch up. Did we have a quiz? How are you doing today? Hope it warmed up for you.


No quiz just being told how we should think and believe every word but what we think. You do know we do not think. At least have been posted about that so many time.

Also don't know how to be a Christian you know want people to starve to death, let rich keep all their money. racist, stupid can't understand how hateful I am and on and on it goes.

I have hat done, just a bit I want to do. Will post it. I really want honest opinions about it. It won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it or what I should change about it. Why do something if people do not like it, or what I can change . How is that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trey Gowdy: Hillary Clinton wiped her server clean
> 
> By Lauren French
> 
> ...


Is there no recourse? Do we really stand by and do nothing while this woman runs for president? She should be disqualified for any of a number of offenses. Her consistent lying to the American people - conservatives and liberals alike - should not be tolerated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The influx of Muslims is what their leaders call "impregnating the West." Notice the emphasis by them of sexual imagery. What the plan calls for is flooding Western cities with Muslim immigrants, changing the legal system and culture, and then beginning to eliminate infidels. We are in the middle and later stages of their plan now. Yes, they are planning for long-term changes. No, you can't stop it unless you neutralize them. The sooner the better.


I wonder if it is to late for that too. We may never see the end to what they want and will do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yawn x 3, and 'pfffttt'!!! (Where's Bonnie?)


Here I am. @#T%%^#$#%@$Ptooey! Twice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If the Hill is going into body bag, lets make sure she has all the junk in her trunk. we will email her server where to contact her.
> 
> Bon need words of cussing here.


Hillary for president? [email protected]#!#[email protected]$#@%^$^ Ptooey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The influx of Muslims is what their leaders call "impregnating the West." Notice the emphasis by them of sexual imagery. What the plan calls for is flooding Western cities with Muslim immigrants, changing the legal system and culture, and then beginning to eliminate infidels. We are in the middle and later stages of their plan now. Yes, they are planning for long-term changes. No, you can't stop it unless you neutralize them. The sooner the better.


It's spelled out for us, and still, we do nothing but shake our heads in dismay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is there no recourse? Do we really stand by and do nothing while this woman runs for president? She should be disqualified for any of a number of offenses. Her consistent lying to the American people - conservatives and liberals alike - should not be tolerated.


Oh Bon she will get away with it. Look at all she has gotten away with. The left will except her as they have no one on the left who can win. Can you see Joe Bidden or any of the rest of the Liberals running?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon she will get away with it. Look at all she has gotten away with. The left will except her as they have no one on the left who can win. Can you see Joe Bidden or any of the rest of the Liberals running?


They have no one. Yet the media continues to criticize Republicans, who have many highly qualified and very appealing hopefuls.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No quiz just being told how we should think and believe every word but what we think. You do know we do not think. At least have been posted about that so many time.
> 
> Also don't know how to be a Christian you know want people to starve to death, let rich keep all their money. racist, stupid can't understand how hateful I am and on and on it goes.
> 
> I have hat done, just a bit I want to do. Will post it. I really want honest opinions about it. It won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it or what I should change about it. Why do something if people do not like it, or what I can change . How is that.


Sounds like more of the same old brain fog talking, but I'm still back on yesterday's posts.

Speaking of fog, we had lots of nature's fog this morning, but it turned out to be another lovely day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JOey good game last night . I was trying not to watch it as score going back and forth.

They won but it was close are you watching tomorrow night?

I hope they make it to the finials. Go Bucky Go Badgers go Wisconsin oh my gosh I need to give it a rest.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here I am. @#T%%^#$#%@$Ptooey! Twice!


Thank You, Bonnie! Nothing like the real thing. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so cute.
> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/03/26/magic-rabbit-with-the-face-of-a-teddy-bear-is-in-grave-danger/21157948/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl22|sec1_lnk1%26pLid%3D633807


Cute, but the short ears just don't look like they belong on a rabbit :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We are cold here, Jokim how much snow did you get.
We are suppose to have a bit of snow Sunday night. Then it is suppose to warm up again. I don't know what to wear any more. Go from light clothes to heavy clothes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WeBee hope snow pass by.
> 
> LL sounds like things are a bit better for you glad to hear that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie - I'll take a look for it. So many patterns, so little time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They have no one. Yet the media continues to criticize Republicans, who have many highly qualified and very appealing hopefuls.


Well you have to understand Bon. These are people who can't get their angry out . Their home life is boring, so to put a little shot into their lives they have to take it out on the Republicans.

You know They are to blame for everything(Republicans). When the toilet backs up they just flush it away. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank You, Bonnie! Nothing like the real thing. :thumbup:


agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We are cold here, Jokim how much snow did you get.
> We are suppose to have a bit of snow Sunday night. Then it is suppose to warm up again. I don't know what to wear any more. Go from light clothes to heavy clothes.


We had snow all day, 2"+, didn't stay around much, but more is expected tomorrow. It is cold, 32 and below. Avge temps this time of year are in the mid to upper 40's. Weather is what it wants to be. Where's the global warming the libs are saying we're experiencing? :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We had snow all day, 2"+, didn't stay around much, but more is expected tomorrow. It is cold, 32 and below. Avge temps this time of year are in the mid to upper 40's. Weather is what it wants to be. Where's the global warming the libs are saying we're experiencing? :thumbdown: :evil:


You sound like my husband He wants to know when the global warming is going to start. He is tried of being cold.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Is Janie traveling back from FL today? Hope she has a safe trip.&#9829;
Goodnight all and sweet dreams.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like more of the same old brain fog talking, but I'm still back on yesterday's posts.
> 
> Speaking of fog, we had lots of nature's fog this morning, but it turned out to be another lovely day.


Nice to see the sun after fog. It has gotten cold again here in GA. In fact, tomorrow night could go down to 27.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank You, Bonnie! Nothing like the real thing. :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you have to understand Bon. These are people who can't get their angry out . Their home life is boring, so to put a little shot into their lives they have to take it out on the Republicans.
> 
> You know They are to blame for everything(Republicans). When the toilet backs up they just flush it away. :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We had snow all day, 2"+, didn't stay around much, but more is expected tomorrow. It is cold, 32 and below. Avge temps this time of year are in the mid to upper 40's. Weather is what it wants to be. Where's the global warming the libs are saying we're experiencing? :thumbdown: :evil:


Snow. Sunday is Palm Sunday. Then Easter. Go away, snow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about destroying government property?


Right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night again. And this time I really mean it. See you tomorrow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The Co-pilot Lubitz was a muslim convert according to german website 'sepisa.com' claims he was radicalized and stayed often at Bremen, Germany mosque, same town as his flight school. How could all of this been missed on his background check!


I didn't hear anything about muslim connections, but there are several reports that he's had depression and other health issues going back to his original training in 2008. Also that he recently broke up with his girlfriend.

I don't know how much GermanWings would have been told about his mental health issues, but I think doctors should be obligated to give up on confidentiality in cases like this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

After hearing about all the bad weather down south. I think I will take snow any day. 
Glad Solo and CB sister were o.k.

Bon your dream sounds very scary. Do you wake up from it or do you just go on sleeping.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night again. And this time I really mean it. See you tomorrow!


Nite Bon sleep well and don't dream about tornados.Dream about spring and flowers ect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She was fine just hail damage to her car. She said the weather people were wild. Scary when they get so upset.


I'm so glad she and the family are ok. Will you get to see them at Easter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I put my puppy picture on.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328330-1.html#7092175


He's just too adorable CB; perfect gift for a 4 year old!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am going now WCK Hope you have a good nights rest. 
Stay well and God Bless.

Arm wraps .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No quiz just being told how we should think and believe every word but what we think. You do know we do not think. At least have been posted about that so many time.
> 
> Also don't know how to be a Christian you know want people to starve to death, let rich keep all their money. racist, stupid can't understand how hateful I am and on and on it goes.
> 
> I have hat done, just a bit I want to do. Will post it. I really want honest opinions about it. It won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it or what I should change about it. Why do something if people do not like it, or what I can change . How is that.


Will watch for your hat Yarnie; looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am going now WCK Hope you have a good nights rest.
> Stay well and God Bless.
> 
> Arm wraps .


Thanks Yarnie. Sleep well and stay warm - put those cold feet against hubby's legs :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The AOLW must be bored, we know they are boring, but they love us sooooo much. But I too yawn with boredom. Maybe they could amuse themselves and pound rocks.


Ha pound rocks. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yawn x 3, and 'pfffttt'!!! (Where's Bonnie?)


Yeah Bon where are you ? Go for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - it is beautiful here. But then I've seen beautiful pics of your area and so many other beautiful places. There is so much beauty and natural wonder in our world -- so much to be grateful for.
> 
> I know the OP of that thread; she is a terrific photographer, a spinner, a knitter (but her mom, who is in her 80's, knits even more than she does) and a very nice person.


That is neat you know her. Do they come to your knitting group? I enjoyed looking at the pictures and noticed your and KPG's gardens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No quiz just being told how we should think and believe every word but what we think. You do know we do not think. At least have been posted about that so many time.
> 
> Also don't know how to be a Christian you know want people to starve to death, let rich keep all their money. racist, stupid can't understand how hateful I am and on and on it goes.
> 
> I have hat done, just a bit I want to do. Will post it. I really want honest opinions about it. It won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it or what I should change about it. Why do something if people do not like it, or what I can change . How is that.


Put up the hat. We have been waiting to see it. You know we don't tell lies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here I am. @#T%%^#$#%@$Ptooey! Twice!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like more of the same old brain fog talking, but I'm still back on yesterday's posts.
> 
> Speaking of fog, we had lots of nature's fog this morning, but it turned out to be another lovely day.


It was the same here. The sun came out and it was a cool beautiful day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is Janie traveling back from FL today? Hope she has a safe trip.♥
> Goodnight all and sweet dreams.♥


Yes she said she was starting back today. Prayers for her and Mr. Janie 's safe trip back home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad she and the family are ok. Will you get to see them at Easter?


No I don't think I will see the boys until Matthew's birthday in May. It will have been 6 months since I have seen her or them. Talking on the phone is good but in person is better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's just too adorable CB; perfect gift for a 4 year old!


Thanks WCK. I am starting Matthew's fox next.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is neat you know her. Do they come to your knitting group? I enjoyed looking at the pictures and noticed your and KPG's gardens.


No they don't come to the knitting group. User usually comes in and shops for her mom but once in a while Mom comes in too.

I posted a few pics on the thread too
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-8.html#top


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't think I will see the boys until Matthew's birthday in May. It will have been 6 months since I have seen her or them. Talking on the phone is good but in person is better.


6 months is such a long time  Have to start counting down the days until May.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK. I am starting Matthew's fox next.


A fox? Is that a gypsycream design too? What are you making it out of?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was the same here. The sun came out and it was a cool beautiful day.


We had rain. Which normally is a good thing, but for the last 3 Fridays it has rained, and it is my son's day off. So we have been planning on getting some of the yard work done but haven't been able to take the lawn tractor out to start because of the wet ground. I want to thatch and reseed, but it is too wet on the 'lawn'. I had a large amount of trees taken down because many were dangerous for the house. So now I have areas that need to be seeded because they will be in the sun. Hopefully if he can get a bit done today, tomorrow I can thatch, seed and get some fertilizer down. The back yard will have to wait until the Fall. No way with the puppy will I be able to do it now. I just not confident about the fertilizer I would have to put down, he just would lick it. I wouldn't put down a weed killer, but still I want to be safe. The weeds get a pretty green in the Summer


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning Y'all...

...and it's a very good morning because for the first time in 8 days there aren't workmen crawling all over and under the house; dh has gone to a men's prayer breakfast and I finally have the place to myself...at least for a little while. Hoooray! Next week the tile guy comes in to do the floor and shower and then the plumber will install all his fixtures. Only problem so far is that I didn't like the paint once it got on the walls and I had to have it remixed. I haven't been knitting much because I spend most of my time cleaning up...I did manage to get our taxes done though so that was a plus! Its really cold this morning (28F) so I'm thinking about meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a veggie for supper...nothing fancy but nice and warm!

Okay...now to read back a bunch of pages and see what you all have been up to!

&#9829;


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I love this...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

...and this!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

both pics are really cute gerslay, I made tents as a kid as most did, and my GK did the same. It's like camping. 
It was 14 degrees when I fed this morning and it's 20 now. 

I went to Urgentcare last evening. I went for a walk yesterday morning, treked thru some briares, got something in my eye, washed my eye out many times thru the day, no relief. Doctor found a small thorn stuck into the inside of my upper eyelid. He was able to get it out and INSTANT relief. My eyeball is scratched a little but nothing serious. 

Hope all is well with everyone, DH went to the hay auction this morning so I'm headed to the barn to tidy up the area before it arrives. TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all...
> 
> ...and it's a very good morning because for the first time in 8 days there aren't workmen crawling all over and under the house; dh has gone to a men's prayer breakfast and I finally have the place to myself...at least for a little while. Hoooray! Next week the tile guy comes in to do the floor and shower and then the plumber will install all his fixtures. Only problem so far is that I didn't like the paint once it got on the walls and I had to have it remixed. I haven't been knitting much because I spend most of my time cleaning up...I did manage to get our taxes done though so that was a plus! Its really cold this morning (28F) so I'm thinking about meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a veggie for supper...nothing fancy but nice and warm!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will have a good day. enjoy. 
Cold here to lower 20's. feels more like winter than spring.
Almost done with the redo but you are almost glad.
yes something warm seems about right for meal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> We had rain. Which normally is a good thing, but for the last 3 Fridays it has rained, and it is my son's day off. So we have been planning on getting some of the yard work done but haven't been able to take the lawn tractor out to start because of the wet ground. I want to thatch and reseed, but it is too wet on the 'lawn'. I had a large amount of trees taken down because many were dangerous for the house. So now I have areas that need to be seeded because they will be in the sun. Hopefully if he can get a bit done today, tomorrow I can thatch, seed and get some fertilizer down. The back yard will have to wait until the Fall. No way with the puppy will I be able to do it now. I just not confident about the fertilizer I would have to put down, he just would lick it. I wouldn't put down a weed killer, but still I want to be safe. The weeds get a pretty green in the Summer


Don't blame you about fertilizer. When Bear alive didn't put anything down. Good luck with the rest of lawn, hope it has dry a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't think I will see the boys until Matthew's birthday in May. It will have been 6 months since I have seen her or them. Talking on the phone is good but in person is better.


oh hope sixs months goes by fast for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK. I am starting Matthew's fox next.


Oh love the picture hope fox post next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No they don't come to the knitting group. User usually comes in and shops for her mom but once in a while Mom comes in too.
> 
> I posted a few pics on the thread too
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-8.html#top


thanks beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Put up the hat. We have been waiting to see it. You know we don't tell lies.


will see. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I love this...


ah just as a tea party should be. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ...and this!


pretty what a neat idea, watering can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> both pics are really cute gerslay, I made tents as a kid as most did, and my GK did the same. It's like camping.
> It was 14 degrees when I fed this morning and it's 20 now.
> 
> I went to Urgentcare last evening. I went for a walk yesterday morning, treked thru some briares, got something in my eye, washed my eye out many times thru the day, no relief. Doctor found a small thorn stuck into the inside of my upper eyelid. He was able to get it out and INSTANT relief. My eyeball is scratched a little but nothing serious.
> ...


Glad doctor got it out. Not fun when it is the eye . How did you manage to get a thorn into your upper lid? Was it windy out?.
Have a good tidy and wear goggles .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love of my life got up early for me. 
Had a bag of food for hungry had to be out by nine. Boy Scouts pick up bag for it. 

Proud of scouts and glad can share food for those who need it. Have many blessings and food is one of them. Sharing is Caring.


Oh my gosh forgot I want the hungry to starve. Just goes to show you We on the Right do more then what is thought of us. But then this is the first time I have mention what is done. Oh thats right accused of bragging about that too.

Wish they would make up minds about what who and where. 

Love told to leave by person that drops by at the drop of the mad hatter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> After hearing about all the bad weather down south. I think I will take snow any day.
> Glad Solo and CB sister were o.k.
> 
> Bon your dream sounds very scary. Do you wake up from it or do you just go on sleeping.


To tell you the truth, it's more exciting than scary. Somehow I feel safe in my car.

Have you heard of lucid dreaming? It's when you know you're dreaming and can direct the dream. I've had it happen a few times - it's pretty neat. And repetitive dreams of places you want to go to in dreamland. I like those. Always had vivid dreams and as a child, nightmares. Anybody else?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> After hearing about all the bad weather down south. I think I will take snow any day.
> Glad Solo and CB sister were o.k.
> 
> Bon your dream sounds very scary. Do you wake up from it or do you just go on sleeping.


I just realized I didn't answer your question. I usually wake up. Sometimes I try to go back to sleep and back into the dream. I've heard that if your dream gets too bad, you will wake up. The dreams I hate are the ones where you can't wake up. You're not sure if you're dreaming or not, you think you wake up, and then you realize you're still dreaming. I'd say that's my adult nightmare.

I've even tried little tricks in the dream to see if I'm awake or still dreaming - like turning on the light switch to see if it works normally, or trying to read something, which is almost impossible for me to do in a dream. Of course, if you're truly awake, you seldom think you're dreaming. Unless of course the doorbell rings and Richard Gere is there with chocolate and flowers!

Once I had a dream that a baby was crawling toward a dropoff. I woke up abruptly, went back to sleep (maybe not really asleep but half-way) and fixed it so she didn't drop off the cliff. I just imagined the whole thing with a fence blocking the drop-off. I could have just imagined it and been close enough to sleep to think I changed it. Dreams are weird, aren't they. Interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just realized I didn't answer your question. I usually wake up. Sometimes I try to go back to sleep and back into the dream. I've heard that if your dream gets too bad, you will wake up. The dreams I hate are the ones where you can't wake up. You're not sure if you're dreaming or not, you think you wake up, and then you realize you're still dreaming. I'd say that's my adult nightmare.
> 
> I've even tried little tricks in the dream - like turning on the light switch to see if it works normally, or trying to read something, which is almost impossible for me to do in a dream.
> 
> Once I had a dream that a baby was crawling toward a dropoff. I woke up abruptly, went back to sleep (maybe not really asleep but half-way) and fixed it so she didn't drop off the cliff. I just imagined the whole thing with a fence blocking the drop-off. I could have just imagined it and been close enough to sleep to think I changed it. Dreams are weird, aren't they. Interesting.


I always have a nightmare that someone is chasing me. Husband has to wake me up as I am screaming in my sleep.

Also gave my husband a black eye in my sleep. Dreaming I was mad at him and punch him. He wore sun glasses for a week because of black eye. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's just too adorable CB; perfect gift for a 4 year old!


WCK, I agree. It's just waiting for a hug. One of the cutest I've seen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha pound rocks. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yeah Bon where are you ? Go for it.


I went for it! Somewhere on here. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't think I will see the boys until Matthew's birthday in May. It will have been 6 months since I have seen her or them. Talking on the phone is good but in person is better.


If you have an iphone you can do Facetime and see each other. I did that yesterday.

DD in Mobile was trying to chop for the crock pot - dinner for her sweet MIL who is there for the wkend. Little Lucy (2) missed her nap and wanted to be held, so DD asked her if she wanted to talk to Grandma.

It was hilarious! She can say a few words. If you ask her a question, her answer is unintelligible. She took me all over the house. I saw her Easter dress, her room, her face - and all of it with her talking a blue streak in total gibberish! The only time she stopped was when I sang her a song we'd sung together and when she kept saying NO! to Mommy who wanted the phone.

It was a good idea - I enjoyed it, and MIL had a nice dinner last night!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't think I will see the boys until Matthew's birthday in May. It will have been 6 months since I have seen her or them. Talking on the phone is good but in person is better.


It's hard when they're far away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No they don't come to the knitting group. User usually comes in and shops for her mom but once in a while Mom comes in too.
> 
> I posted a few pics on the thread too
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-8.html#top


Your pictures are great, WCK! Another good photographer!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all...
> 
> ...and it's a very good morning because for the first time in 8 days there aren't workmen crawling all over and under the house; dh has gone to a men's prayer breakfast and I finally have the place to myself...at least for a little while. Hoooray! Next week the tile guy comes in to do the floor and shower and then the plumber will install all his fixtures. Only problem so far is that I didn't like the paint once it got on the walls and I had to have it remixed. I haven't been knitting much because I spend most of my time cleaning up...I did manage to get our taxes done though so that was a plus! Its really cold this morning (28F) so I'm thinking about meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a veggie for supper...nothing fancy but nice and warm!
> 
> ...


Meat loaf - yum. We're having it tonight, too - leftover. With scalloped potatoes, I hope.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I love this...


Sounds like our group, doesn't it? So cute.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Is there no recourse? Do we really stand by and do nothing while this woman runs for president? She should be disqualified for any of a number of offenses. Her consistent lying to the American people - conservatives and liberals alike - should not be tolerated.


They can still demand she turn over the server. It may be on there, and we won't know unless an expert tries to retrieve the data. The server needs to run through a provider. That provider should be served with a subpoena. Then congress needs to tell Clinton that they hope the data is retrievable, because if it isn't she is a felon and will not be electable.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder if it is to late for that too. We may never see the end to what they want and will do.


This is Russia's plan too. They have colonized almost every country in Europe with separist type émigrés from Russia. Those people will work to get control if a war breaks out or if Putin gives the word he wants to invade a country that he considers part of the previous USSR.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I went for it! Somewhere on here. :thumbup:


Yes, yes, you did. You did it so well too! Glad you're back in Denim Country Bonnie.

I missed you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> They can still demand she turn over the server. It may be on there, and we won't know unless an expert tries to retrieve the data. The server needs to run through a provider. That provider should be served with a subpoena. Then congress needs to tell Clinton that they hope the data is retrievable, because if it isn't she is a felon and will not be electable.


Not only the provider, those to whom Hillary communicated, and I bet back-up files exist that could be subpoenaed. Huma Abedin's e-mails need to be subpoenaed too. I recently learned Hillary doesn't know how to type, so guess who wrote all Hill's 60,000 emails?

Hillary is a felon, liar and criminal without a record of career accomplishments.

That makes her perfectly qualified to be a Democrat and the next President of the USA.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't think I will see the boys until Matthew's birthday in May. It will have been 6 months since I have seen her or them. Talking on the phone is good but in person is better.


I know how you feel. It is hard when they live so far away. I hated not seeing Austin's growth for 8 mos. last year. I am lucky that I will see him 3 times this year (April, June and December). CA is a long way from IN, and it is costly to travel there. I wish they could join us in FL this fall. My older daughter and her boyfriend will join us for a week, and I'm glad she can come. I am trying to get DH to consider renting a week after our visit. DD2 can't come in Sept, but could in Oct. Unfortunately, that would be expensive.

Right now, I am worrying that we might need to cut our visit short in April. My MIL is rapidly declining and will need hospice care starting immediately. Luckily they can do it at the facility she's in now.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Last night, we went to St. Elmo's in Indy to celebrate my GS's 18th birthday (actually on 3/31, but he'll be on spring break in FL). I had never been there, but had heard good things about it. Blah! It was expensive, and my steak was tough. I will never go again. I couldn't finish my ribeye, but have cut up our leftovers and made Beef Stroganoff for tonight's dinner with it. I'll probably enjoy that more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I love this...


I like that too. I made a complete playhouse of fabric (inside and outside) for the kids. It was a lot of work but they love it.

I love this ... (the woman makes the dolls and their outfits)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Right now, I am worrying that we might need to cut our visit short in April. My MIL is rapidly declining and will need hospice care starting immediately. Luckily they can do it at the facility she's in now.


I'm so sorry to hear this KC. I hope she'll remain better cared for and be comfortable during her journey. Prayers for you all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No they don't come to the knitting group. User usually comes in and shops for her mom but once in a while Mom comes in too.
> 
> I posted a few pics on the thread too
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-8.html#top


Beautiful photos WCK! I enjoyed seeing the pics on that thread - so special. "User" is a great photographer as are you!

But here we all know you are!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A fox? Is that a gypsycream design too? What are you making it out of?


No it is not gypsycreams pattern. I am going to use this pattern. 
http://www.craftsinstitute.com/knitting/projects/free-patterns/free-fox-pattern.aspx
I am using wool . I will probably double the yarn and felt it. Matthew has loved foxes since that stupid song was out a few years ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No they don't come to the knitting group. User usually comes in and shops for her mom but once in a while Mom comes in too.
> 
> I posted a few pics on the thread too
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-8.html#top


I looked. Beautiful place to live. There are a lot of KP'ers that live there. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> We had rain. Which normally is a good thing, but for the last 3 Fridays it has rained, and it is my son's day off. So we have been planning on getting some of the yard work done but haven't been able to take the lawn tractor out to start because of the wet ground. I want to thatch and reseed, but it is too wet on the 'lawn'. I had a large amount of trees taken down because many were dangerous for the house. So now I have areas that need to be seeded because they will be in the sun. Hopefully if he can get a bit done today, tomorrow I can thatch, seed and get some fertilizer down. The back yard will have to wait until the Fall. No way with the puppy will I be able to do it now. I just not confident about the fertilizer I would have to put down, he just would lick it. I wouldn't put down a weed killer, but still I want to be safe. The weeds get a pretty green in the Summer


I have alot of cleaning limbs too. I need my son's trailer to put the limbs in. We are afraid we will get it stuck in the yard. If not I will have to drag them out one by one. 
I don't blame you for not wanting the puppy to get sick. Green is good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I love this...


I love that too. Let's do it. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ...and this!


I love that!
I saw a picture on pinterest using an umbrella with flowers in it. It was cute too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> both pics are really cute gerslay, I made tents as a kid as most did, and my GK did the same. It's like camping.
> It was 14 degrees when I fed this morning and it's 20 now.
> 
> I went to Urgentcare last evening. I went for a walk yesterday morning, treked thru some briares, got something in my eye, washed my eye out many times thru the day, no relief. Doctor found a small thorn stuck into the inside of my upper eyelid. He was able to get it out and INSTANT relief. My eyeball is scratched a little but nothing serious.
> ...


Oh no! I hope your eye heals. I have had abrasion from wearing contacts. It is very painful. I am glad you didn't damage your eye. Don't get hay in your eye. Take care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> To tell you the truth, it's more exciting than scary. Somehow I feel safe in my car.
> 
> Have you heard of lucid dreaming? It's when you know you're dreaming and can direct the dream. I've had it happen a few times - it's pretty neat. And repetitive dreams of places you want to go to in dreamland. I like those. Always had vivid dreams and as a child, nightmares. Anybody else?


I always have repetitive dreams. They are not of anything special. I am trying and trying to do something and I have to keep trying and trying and failing and failing. Kinda like real life. The last one was I was trying to work in the flowers and a work crew came to work on my roof. It was like the movie "Money Pit". I woke up so upset. I had to keep telling myself it was just a dream. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They can still demand she turn over the server. It may be on there, and we won't know unless an expert tries to retrieve the data. The server needs to run through a provider. That provider should be served with a subpoena. Then congress needs to tell Clinton that they hope the data is retrievable, because if it isn't she is a felon and will not be electable.


I hope that's what happens.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes, you did. You did it so well too! Glad you're back in Denim Country Bonnie.
> 
> I missed you.


Thanks, KPG. I missed you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not only the provider, those to whom Hillary communicated, and I bet back-up files exist that could be subpoenaed. Huma Abedin's e-mails need to be subpoenaed too. I recently learned Hillary doesn't know how to type, so guess who wrote all Hill's 60,000 emails?
> 
> Hillary is a felon, liar and criminal without a record of career accomplishments.
> 
> That makes her perfectly qualified to be a Democrat and the next President of the USA.


That's funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just realized I didn't answer your question. I usually wake up. Sometimes I try to go back to sleep and back into the dream. I've heard that if your dream gets too bad, you will wake up. The dreams I hate are the ones where you can't wake up. You're not sure if you're dreaming or not, you think you wake up, and then you realize you're still dreaming. I'd say that's my adult nightmare.
> 
> I've even tried little tricks in the dream to see if I'm awake or still dreaming - like turning on the light switch to see if it works normally, or trying to read something, which is almost impossible for me to do in a dream. Of course, if you're truly awake, you seldom think you're dreaming. Unless of course the doorbell rings and Richard Gere is there with chocolate and flowers!
> 
> Once I had a dream that a baby was crawling toward a dropoff. I woke up abruptly, went back to sleep (maybe not really asleep but half-way) and fixed it so she didn't drop off the cliff. I just imagined the whole thing with a fence blocking the drop-off. I could have just imagined it and been close enough to sleep to think I changed it. Dreams are weird, aren't they. Interesting.


I have dreams like that too. I told y'all about the dream I had a few years ago. There were dinosaurs flying over the pool and alligators in the pool. I kept telling my DH to kill them because one of my GS's was outside. No one would listen to me. So I got mad and karate chopped the fence down to show DH how mad I was. Then I took a gun out to shoot the dinosaurs. Ha. I did not want to go back to reenact . Bon maybe we need to go together and write a book on our dreams. We could make a movie out it like the "Hobbit". :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I always have a nightmare that someone is chasing me. Husband has to wake me up as I am screaming in my sleep.
> 
> Also gave my husband a black eye in my sleep. Dreaming I was mad at him and punch him. He wore sun glasses for a week because of black eye. :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know how you feel. It is hard when they live so far away. I hated not seeing Austin's growth for 8 mos. last year. I am lucky that I will see him 3 times this year (April, June and December). CA is a long way from IN, and it is costly to travel there. I wish they could join us in FL this fall. My older daughter and her boyfriend will join us for a week, and I'm glad she can come. I am trying to get DH to consider renting a week after our visit. DD2 can't come in Sept, but could in Oct. Unfortunately, that would be expensive.
> 
> Right now, I am worrying that we might need to cut our visit short in April. My MIL is rapidly declining and will need hospice care starting immediately. Luckily they can do it at the facility she's in now.


I'm sorry to hear about your MIL. It gets very complicated getting the family all together. We go to the beach for a week ever summer, and quite a few times one family can't make it. This year I think DH and I will stay home. Haven't told the kids yet. It's very very busy and hectic and fun, but I don't think he'll be ready for the hub-bub..


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They can still demand she turn over the server. It may be on there, and we won't know unless an expert tries to retrieve the data. The server needs to run through a provider. That provider should be served with a subpoena. Then congress needs to tell Clinton that they hope the data is retrievable, because if it isn't she is a felon and will not be electable.


Wouldn't that be something!?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, we went to St. Elmo's in Indy to celebrate my GS's 18th birthday (actually on 3/31, but he'll be on spring break in FL). I had never been there, but had heard good things about it. Blah! It was expensive, and my steak was tough. I will never go again. I couldn't finish my ribeye, but have cut up our leftovers and made Beef Stroganoff for tonight's dinner with it. I'll probably enjoy that more.


That's a disappointment when a place with a good reputation just falls flat. At least you can enjoy it after you "fix" it!

That reminds me of getting a hair cut, then going home and trimming and washing all over again - to "fix" it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like that too. I made a complete playhouse of fabric (inside and outside) for the kids. It was a lot of work but they love it.
> 
> I love this ... (the woman makes the dolls and their outfits)


Very, very pretty! I remember when you made that playhouse. Amazing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know how you feel. It is hard when they live so far away. I hated not seeing Austin's growth for 8 mos. last year. I am lucky that I will see him 3 times this year (April, June and December). CA is a long way from IN, and it is costly to travel there. I wish they could join us in FL this fall. My older daughter and her boyfriend will join us for a week, and I'm glad she can come. I am trying to get DH to consider renting a week after our visit. DD2 can't come in Sept, but could in Oct. Unfortunately, that would be expensive.
> 
> Right now, I am worrying that we might need to cut our visit short in April. My MIL is rapidly declining and will need hospice care starting immediately. Luckily they can do it at the facility she's in now.


I am sorry to hear that about your MIL. I know you will love to see your Austen every chance you can get. The phone is just not the same as holding them and visiting with them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No it is not gypsycreams pattern. I am going to use this pattern.
> http://www.craftsinstitute.com/knitting/projects/free-patterns/free-fox-pattern.aspx
> I am using wool . I will probably double the yarn and felt it. Matthew has loved foxes since that stupid song was out a few years ago.


CB, you're not just a pretty face and a kind heart. You are so talented. The puppy was so cute! Have you made a lot of these? It looked perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I looked. Beautiful place to live. There are a lot of KP'ers that live there. :-D


All the pictures are great. Those crashing waves are spectacular - and followed by the blissful sunset. Just beautiful, WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, you're not just a pretty face and a kind heart. You are so talented. The puppy was so cute! Have you made a lot of these? It looked perfect.


Bon you are so sweet. I love you and thank you!XX ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> both pics are really cute gerslay, I made tents as a kid as most did, and my GK did the same. It's like camping.
> It was 14 degrees when I fed this morning and it's 20 now.
> 
> I went to Urgentcare last evening. I went for a walk yesterday morning, treked thru some briares, got something in my eye, washed my eye out many times thru the day, no relief. Doctor found a small thorn stuck into the inside of my upper eyelid. He was able to get it out and INSTANT relief. My eyeball is scratched a little but nothing serious.
> ...


Oh, Gali. That must have hurt like a son-of-a-gun. So glad there wasn't permanent damage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always have repetitive dreams. They are not of anything special. I am trying and trying to do something and I have to keep trying and trying and failing and failing. Kinda like real life. The last one was I was trying to work in the flowers and a work crew came to work on my roof. It was like the movie "Money Pit". I woke up so upset. I had to keep telling myself it was just a dream. :shock:


Sometimes you wake up more tired than when you went to bed - because you worked so hard in your dreams!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have dreams like that too. I told y'all about the dream I had a few years ago. There were dinosaurs flying over the pool and alligators in the pool. I kept telling my DH to kill them because one of my GS's was outside. No one would listen to me. So I got mad and karate chopped the fence down to show DH how mad I was. Then I took a gun out to shoot the dinosaurs. Ha. I did not want to go back to reenact . Bon maybe we need to go together and write a book on our dreams. We could make a movie out it like the "Hobbit". :XD:


Yes, I've thought of writing them down just so I don't forget - flying about 15 feet up in a big airliner down the middle of a city street - walking into the woods and taking a favorite trail that exists only in my mind - flying a plane - standing at the bottom of a hill watching a space ship land halfway up - I lead a quiet life in the real world.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you are so sweet. I love you and thank you!XX ♥


You're welcome. I'm in awe of what you and others on here can do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trey Gowdy: Hillary Clinton wiped her server clean
> 
> By Lauren French
> 
> ...


I saw this article and am not in the least bit surprised by Hillary's actions. It's rather typical behavior, therefore far from surprising.

I still want to know if Hillary talked over the private server with anyone in the Justice Dept before going ahead and using it. I don't see Holder allowing it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We are cold here, Jokim how much snow did you get.
> We are suppose to have a bit of snow Sunday night. Then it is suppose to warm up again. I don't know what to wear any more. Go from light clothes to heavy clothes.


Good afternoon! Woke up this morning to 2" of snow! :-( 
My roses are showing signs of life and now they're covered by the white stuff! Thank goodness next week the temps are supposed to go up into the 40's and 50's. Happy Easter!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Snow. Sunday is Palm Sunday. Then Easter. Go away, snow!


That's nothing, Bonnie. I may have told you this before, but when we had an exchange student living with us, in1988, we has 7" of snow on Mother's Day, in May!!! She, being from Panama, couldn't believe the late snow. I guess it all depends on the airflow from the polar and arctic regions. :|


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> both pics are really cute gerslay, I made tents as a kid as most did, and my GK did the same. It's like camping.
> It was 14 degrees when I fed this morning and it's 20 now.
> 
> I went to Urgentcare last evening. I went for a walk yesterday morning, treked thru some briares, got something in my eye, washed my eye out many times thru the day, no relief. Doctor found a small thorn stuck into the inside of my upper eyelid. He was able to get it out and INSTANT relief. My eyeball is scratched a little but nothing serious.
> ...


I'm glad your eye problem wasn't serious. My DD had a similar thing happen. She was playing fetch with the dog, throwing a stick. On one throw a tiny piece of the stick flew into her eye. Her eye was tearing quite a bit, but was unable to loosen the debris. I tried eye drops and that didn't help, so it was off the the ER. They put some numbing drops in her eye and it was instant relief and then removed the debris. Thankfully she didn't scratch her eye, I wouldn't let her touch it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yeah Bon where are you ? Go for it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all...
> 
> ...and it's a very good morning because for the first time in 8 days there aren't workmen crawling all over and under the house; dh has gone to a men's prayer breakfast and I finally have the place to myself...at least for a little while. Hoooray! Next week the tile guy comes in to do the floor and shower and then the plumber will install all his fixtures. Only problem so far is that I didn't like the paint once it got on the walls and I had to have it remixed. I haven't been knitting much because I spend most of my time cleaning up...I did manage to get our taxes done though so that was a plus! Its really cold this morning (28F) so I'm thinking about meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a veggie for supper...nothing fancy but nice and warm!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you, Gerslay. You are having a busy time lately, but it's a 'good busy' time. Lots of work accomplished. Tomorrow is Sunday, a day of rest. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> both pics are really cute gerslay, I made tents as a kid as most did, and my GK did the same. It's like camping.
> It was 14 degrees when I fed this morning and it's 20 now.
> 
> I went to Urgentcare last evening. I went for a walk yesterday morning, treked thru some briares, got something in my eye, washed my eye out many times thru the day, no relief. Doctor found a small thorn stuck into the inside of my upper eyelid. He was able to get it out and INSTANT relief. My eyeball is scratched a little but nothing serious.
> ...


So glad you were able to get the thorn out and relief from the eye pain, Gali. Did you have to wear an eye patch? When something similar happened to me, I also had to go to the emergency room at a local hosp. for help. They had me wear an eye patch, but only for a day. Arrgh! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> will see. :roll:


I would also like to see your beautiful work, Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> To tell you the truth, it's more exciting than scary. Somehow I feel safe in my car.
> 
> Have you heard of lucid dreaming? It's when you know you're dreaming and can direct the dream. I've had it happen a few times - it's pretty neat. And repetitive dreams of places you want to go to in dreamland. I like those. Always had vivid dreams and as a child, nightmares. Anybody else?


Direct your dreams? I would love to dream what I want! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If you have an iphone you can do Facetime and see each other. I did that yesterday.
> 
> DD in Mobile was trying to chop for the crock pot - dinner for her sweet MIL who is there for the wkend. Little Lucy (2) missed her nap and wanted to be held, so DD asked her if she wanted to talk to Grandma.
> 
> ...


Oh, how darling of your little Lucy to be so entranced by you on the phone. Such a lovely story, you must have a good singing voice, Bonnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They can still demand she turn over the server. It may be on there, and we won't know unless an expert tries to retrieve the data. The server needs to run through a provider. That provider should be served with a subpoena. Then congress needs to tell Clinton that they hope the data is retrievable, because if it isn't she is a felon and will not be electable.


Isn't she a felon anyway for the intent to mislead Congress?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not only the provider, those to whom Hillary communicated, and I bet back-up files exist that could be subpoenaed. Huma Abedin's e-mails need to be subpoenaed too. I recently learned Hillary doesn't know how to type, so guess who wrote all Hill's 60,000 emails?
> 
> Hillary is a felon, liar and criminal without a record of career accomplishments.
> 
> That makes her perfectly qualified to be a Democrat and the next President of the USA.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know how you feel. It is hard when they live so far away. I hated not seeing Austin's growth for 8 mos. last year. I am lucky that I will see him 3 times this year (April, June and December). CA is a long way from IN, and it is costly to travel there. I wish they could join us in FL this fall. My older daughter and her boyfriend will join us for a week, and I'm glad she can come. I am trying to get DH to consider renting a week after our visit. DD2 can't come in Sept, but could in Oct. Unfortunately, that would be expensive.
> 
> Right now, I am worrying that we might need to cut our visit short in April. My MIL is rapidly declining and will need hospice care starting immediately. Luckily they can do it at the facility she's in now.


Sorry to hear about your MIL's declining health. Will keep her in my prayers, KC.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like that too. I made a complete playhouse of fabric (inside and outside) for the kids. It was a lot of work but they love it.
> 
> I love this ... (the woman makes the dolls and their outfits)


Darling photos, beautiful dolls and food looks delicious, KPG!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Isn't she a felon anyway for the intent to mislead Congress?


No, only if she was a Republican.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No, only if she was a Republican.


Ah........., got ya! Double standard alive and well with the leftist marxists! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Isn't she a felon anyway for the intent to mislead Congress?


I think it would be easy to prove that she had an intention to withhold information subpoenaed by Congress. Deliberately destroying the data goes a step further. That would be obstruction of justice. That's a felony.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think it would be easy to prove that she had an intention to withhold information subpoenaed by Congress. Deliberately destroying the data goes a step further. That would be obstruction of justice. That's a felony.


Of course it is all the things you mention. In a sane world she would be tried and sentenced to spend time behind bars, in the least. ....But, this is not a sane world. :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sometimes you wake up more tired than when you went to bed - because you worked so hard in your dreams!


That is true.   I always remember every detail too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I've thought of writing them down just so I don't forget - flying about 15 feet up in a big airliner down the middle of a city street - walking into the woods and taking a favorite trail that exists only in my mind - flying a plane - standing at the bottom of a hill watching a space ship land halfway up - I lead a quiet life in the real world.


You are too much fun Bon. I like the I am flying dreams. I remember when I was a child flying thru the big oak tree in front of my Grandmother's house. That was before I was afraid of heights. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think it would be easy to prove that she had an intention to withhold information subpoenaed by Congress. Deliberately destroying the data goes a step further. That would be obstruction of justice. That's a felony.


You know she has gotten away with murder before. :shock: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know she has gotten away with murder before. :shock: :roll: :thumbdown:


Vince Foster, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Vince Foster, may he rest in peace.


Yes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Am in Beaver Creek, CO. People are skiing in bikinis.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Brrrr I hate this weather. Yesterday the frigid temps snapped power lines in our street, and we were without power for 8 hours. Now I`ve got a stinking cold because of having no heat. And temperatures down to 15 F tonight.
Ok Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke. Can we have spring back now please.
Thank you!!
Regards, America

Poor Janie...I hope you don`t have the frigid temps where you are after leaving the beautiful weather in Florida.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Brrrr I hate this weather. Yesterday the frigid temps snapped power lines in our street, and we were without power for 8 hours. Now I`ve got a stinking cold because of having no heat. And temperatures down to 15 F tonight.
> Ok Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke. Can we have spring back now please.
> Thank you!!
> Regards, America
> ...


I live not far from Janie. It was cold today, but we expect a warm up beginning tomorrow. A high tomorrow of 48 degrees and rain. Then, the rest of the week is in the 60's and 70's. I just hope the rain isn't too bad on their drive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am in Beaver Creek, CO. People are skiing in bikinis.


Are you? :XD: :lol: :wink: Put some clothes on LL. Have fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you? :XD: :lol: :wink: Put some clothes on LL. Have fun.


Ha ha... I do not ski or wear bikinis... Too old. I don't want to shock people...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha ha... I do not ski or wear bikinis... Too old. I don't want to shock people...


Me either. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am in Beaver Creek, CO. People are skiing in bikinis.


That must be a sight!  
Wind chill? :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrrr I hate this weather. Yesterday the frigid temps snapped power lines in our street, and we were without power for 8 hours. Now I`ve got a stinking cold because of having no heat. And temperatures down to 15 F tonight.
> Ok Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke. Can we have spring back now please.
> Thank you!!
> Regards, America
> ...


Please take care WendyBee. Is there a shelter, Red Cross or Salvation Army, you can go to, to escape the sub-zero temps?♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha ha... I do not ski or wear bikinis... Too old. I don't want to shock people...


My bikini days are over, too, LL.  
..... about 50 lbs. over.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all...
> 
> ...and it's a very good morning because for the first time in 8 days there aren't workmen crawling all over and under the house; dh has gone to a men's prayer breakfast and I finally have the place to myself...at least for a little while. Hoooray! Next week the tile guy comes in to do the floor and shower and then the plumber will install all his fixtures. Only problem so far is that I didn't like the paint once it got on the walls and I had to have it remixed. I haven't been knitting much because I spend most of my time cleaning up...I did manage to get our taxes done though so that was a plus! Its really cold this morning (28F) so I'm thinking about meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a veggie for supper...nothing fancy but nice and warm!
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed your day of peace and quiet! I plan to start our taxes tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My bikini days are over, too, LL.
> ..... about 50 lbs. over.


Bikinis?? Long gone for me too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good afternoon! Woke up this morning to 2" of snow! :-(
> My roses are showing signs of life and now they're covered by the white stuff! Thank goodness next week the temps are supposed to go up into the 40's and 50's. Happy Easter!


Wow - that's a late snow! I remember when we lived in Indiana, we had an Easter Egg hunt in our winter coats.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's nothing, Bonnie. I may have told you this before, but when we had an exchange student living with us, in1988, we has 7" of snow on Mother's Day, in May!!! She, being from Panama, couldn't believe the late snow. I guess it all depends on the airflow from the polar and arctic regions. :|


I've heard of culture shock. She must have had climate shock.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I love this...


Love it - but we need a bigger table for all of us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Direct your dreams? I would love to dream what I want! ;-)


Go to sleep telling yourself you're going to do it, and see if that works.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrrr I hate this weather. Yesterday the frigid temps snapped power lines in our street, and we were without power for 8 hours. Now I`ve got a stinking cold because of having no heat. And temperatures down to 15 F tonight.
> Ok Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke. Can we have spring back now please.
> Thank you!!
> Regards, America
> ...


You really are having a bad winter. What about your water pipes? I hate it for you. Snugly up in one of your warm blankies. XX ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, how darling of your little Lucy to be so entranced by you on the phone. Such a lovely story, you must have a good singing voice, Bonnie.


It's nice of you to say. My mother and I are infamous for our terrible singing voices, although my oldest daughter told me she thought I had a pretty voice. The song I sang for Lucy had hand motions and tickling involved. It was a goofy song about a billy goat who ate dynamite. Sounds terrible for a toddler, doesn't it. But they've all loved it . I think she just recognized the tune.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> ...and this!


That is beautiful - it would look perfect on my door too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are too much fun Bon. I like the I am flying dreams. I remember when I was a child flying thru the big oak tree in front of my Grandmother's house. That was before I was afraid of heights. :shock:


I knew I'd left something out. How could I forget flying dreams - they are my favorite kind. I have a friend who has them. She has to flap her arms to stay up, but I just point where I want to go and lift off. Easy-peasy. I'd show you, but it only works in zero gravity. :lol: :lol:

I can actually feel the exact way I have to bend my knees a little and straighten up with a little lift - and I'm up! Do you flap your arms? Isn't it fun to see things from ceiling height inside?

I've also had one where I went inside what looked like a silo, and we were all going up! Just like the willy wonka movie. Air was blowing and kept us up. It was scary like a roller coaster is scary, but no feeling of real danger. :shock:

I told you all I"m a little bit crazy - and I'm not alone!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> both pics are really cute gerslay, I made tents as a kid as most did, and my GK did the same. It's like camping.
> It was 14 degrees when I fed this morning and it's 20 now.
> 
> I went to Urgentcare last evening. I went for a walk yesterday morning, treked thru some briares, got something in my eye, washed my eye out many times thru the day, no relief. Doctor found a small thorn stuck into the inside of my upper eyelid. He was able to get it out and INSTANT relief. My eyeball is scratched a little but nothing serious.
> ...


That was scary Gali; so glad they were able to get rid of the thorn and that you don't have any problems with your eye!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes.


Yes. That was very suspicious. I put nothing past them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am in Beaver Creek, CO. People are skiing in bikinis.


Wow! My oldest DD lived in Vail, just about 17 miles East of where you are That is beautiful country. We were there in summer - the weather was perfection! My DS and other DD visited her at Thanksgiving. It was quite a thrill for them. They loved it.

She said it got so cold that when they got in their car, the seats were frozen solid! Also so dry that she had to apply hand lotion many times a day. I loved the dry air when we were there.

It must be cold for you right now. Bright sun? Is that why the bikinis?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrrr I hate this weather. Yesterday the frigid temps snapped power lines in our street, and we were without power for 8 hours. Now I`ve got a stinking cold because of having no heat. And temperatures down to 15 F tonight.
> Ok Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke. Can we have spring back now please.
> Thank you!!
> Regards, America
> ...


OH, no, Wendy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hey Yarnie, We are on to the Final Four!


I saw that! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bikinis?? Long gone for me too!


Gone for me, too. Although I really never wore a bikini.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love of my life got up early for me.
> Had a bag of food for hungry had to be out by nine. Boy Scouts pick up bag for it.
> 
> Proud of scouts and glad can share food for those who need it. Have many blessings and food is one of them. Sharing is Caring.
> ...


You and DH show your Sharing and Caring.

Yarnie - you are right 99.9% of the time, but you did make 1 little mistake --- they can't make up their mind when they don't have one to begin with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> To tell you the truth, it's more exciting than scary. Somehow I feel safe in my car.
> 
> Have you heard of lucid dreaming? It's when you know you're dreaming and can direct the dream. I've had it happen a few times - it's pretty neat. And repetitive dreams of places you want to go to in dreamland. I like those. Always had vivid dreams and as a child, nightmares. Anybody else?


I know everyone dreams, but I rarely remember my dreams; only if they are so disturbing that they wake me up or if I'm not soundly asleep to begin with. DH on the other hand has very vivid dreams and he keeps a journal of his dreams. His recurring dream is of failing his engineering exam.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just realized I didn't answer your question. I usually wake up. Sometimes I try to go back to sleep and back into the dream. I've heard that if your dream gets too bad, you will wake up. The dreams I hate are the ones where you can't wake up. You're not sure if you're dreaming or not, you think you wake up, and then you realize you're still dreaming. I'd say that's my adult nightmare.
> 
> I've even tried little tricks in the dream to see if I'm awake or still dreaming - like turning on the light switch to see if it works normally, or trying to read something, which is almost impossible for me to do in a dream. Of course, if you're truly awake, you seldom think you're dreaming. Unless of course the doorbell rings and Richard Gere is there with chocolate and flowers!
> 
> Once I had a dream that a baby was crawling toward a dropoff. I woke up abruptly, went back to sleep (maybe not really asleep but half-way) and fixed it so she didn't drop off the cliff. I just imagined the whole thing with a fence blocking the drop-off. I could have just imagined it and been close enough to sleep to think I changed it. Dreams are weird, aren't they. Interesting.


I've never had directed dreams or dreams where I can direct their outcome. It might make for some very pleasant moments if I could!

Do you keep a dream journal Bonnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I always have a nightmare that someone is chasing me. Husband has to wake me up as I am screaming in my sleep.
> 
> Also gave my husband a black eye in my sleep. Dreaming I was mad at him and punch him. He wore sun glasses for a week because of black eye. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Well I never gave DH a black eye, but I did wake up furious at him because of what he was saying in a dream just as I woke up -- poor guy :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK, I agree. It's just waiting for a hug. One of the cutest I've seen.


Are you thinking of making one Bonnie? But you wouldn't get away with making just one, you would have to make one for each of the little ones


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> If you have an iphone you can do Facetime and see each other. I did that yesterday.
> 
> DD in Mobile was trying to chop for the crock pot - dinner for her sweet MIL who is there for the wkend. Little Lucy (2) missed her nap and wanted to be held, so DD asked her if she wanted to talk to Grandma.
> 
> ...


There are times when technology really is wonderful! That sounds like so much fun Bonnie. A friend's daughter and family live in S.Africa and they skype all the time, so the grands know grandma and grandpa. My Mom made us write a few words to my German Oma in her weekly letters and we had pics, but really didn't know them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a beautiful song.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I know how you feel. It is hard when they live so far away. I hated not seeing Austin's growth for 8 mos. last year. I am lucky that I will see him 3 times this year (April, June and December). CA is a long way from IN, and it is costly to travel there. I wish they could join us in FL this fall. My older daughter and her boyfriend will join us for a week, and I'm glad she can come. I am trying to get DH to consider renting a week after our visit. DD2 can't come in Sept, but could in Oct. Unfortunately, that would be expensive.
> 
> Right now, I am worrying that we might need to cut our visit short in April. My MIL is rapidly declining and will need hospice care starting immediately. Luckily they can do it at the facility she's in now.


I know you treasure your time with Austin; they grow up so quickly. Sorry to hear about your MIL; praying for grace for her and your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like that too. I made a complete playhouse of fabric (inside and outside) for the kids. It was a lot of work but they love it.
> 
> I love this ... (the woman makes the dolls and their outfits)


Such adorable dolls. I remember your playhouse - it was fantastic!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No it is not gypsycreams pattern. I am going to use this pattern.
> http://www.craftsinstitute.com/knitting/projects/free-patterns/free-fox-pattern.aspx
> I am using wool . I will probably double the yarn and felt it. Matthew has loved foxes since that stupid song was out a few years ago.


That's a cute little fox, I'm sure he will love it. But I'm showing my ignorance of what kid's like -- I haven't a clue of what song you mean


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your MIL. It gets very complicated getting the family all together. We go to the beach for a week ever summer, and quite a few times one family can't make it. This year I think DH and I will stay home. Haven't told the kids yet. It's very very busy and hectic and fun, but I don't think he'll be ready for the hub-bub..


Even though it's a disappointment, sometimes it's best to take time to recuperate. Maybe they can visit your place in small groups?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Am in Beaver Creek, CO. People are skiing in bikinis.


They might end up with major sunburn - all that sunlight reflecting off the snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a cute little fox, I'm sure he will love it. But I'm showing my ignorance of what kid's like -- I haven't a clue of what song you mean


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15v923_ylvis-the-fox-what-does-the-fox-say-official-music-video-hd


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15v923_ylvis-the-fox-what-does-the-fox-say-official-music-video-hd


I'm glad he liked it, but it doesn't ring any bells. I know I'm dating myself, but this is what I remember with the little people in my life


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a cute little fox, I'm sure he will love it. But I'm showing my ignorance of what kid's like -- I haven't a clue of what song you mean


That's OK, WCK. I have never heard the fox song either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That must be a sight!
> Wind chill? :-D


No wind chill. Weather is gorgeous. Sunny every day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My bikini days are over, too, LL.
> ..... about 50 lbs. over.


It's the sag that is getting me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My bikini days are over, too, LL.
> ..... about 50 lbs. over.


It's the sag that is getting me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea UW basket ball team, Joey I was horse's from yelling . After first half I thought no chance. Then the fouls called on Kaminsky. Did you see Arizona's couch telling one of the guys to foul him. sure he meant kaminsky.
Second half wow Dekker was unbeleive they could not stop him.

Wouldn't let boys play football in high school. They both were in track. Youngest in basket ball. Love it when at games. Not so much into football or baseball. But basket ball lose it.

Do you remember chicken dance did it at basket ball games. Taught little cousin how to do it when took her to games. She still remembers that.Felt like doing it last night.

Game with Kentucky good team. Hope Badgers can beat the pants off them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's nice of you to say. My mother and I are infamous for our terrible singing voices, although my oldest daughter told me she thought I had a pretty voice. The song I sang for Lucy had hand motions and tickling involved. It was a goofy song about a billy goat who ate dynamite. Sounds terrible for a toddler, doesn't it. But they've all loved it . I think she just recognized the tune.


That is sweet. When you are singing to the grands they adore your voice. It is because all the hear is the love in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I knew I'd left something out. How could I forget flying dreams - they are my favorite kind. I have a friend who has them. She has to flap her arms to stay up, but I just point where I want to go and lift off. Easy-peasy. I'd show you, but it only works in zero gravity. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I can actually feel the exact way I have to bend my knees a little and straighten up with a little lift - and I'm up! Do you flap your arms? Isn't it fun to see things from ceiling height inside?
> 
> ...


I don't remember any flapping on my part. Just gliding.
:lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You and DH show your Sharing and Caring.
> 
> Yarnie - you are right 99.9% of the time, but you did make 1 little mistake --- they can't make up their mind when they don't have one to begin with.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Well I never gave DH a black eye, but I did wake up furious at him because of what he was saying in a dream just as I woke up -- poor guy :roll:


I know isn't that crazy? One of our young adults that we were close to at church came in and sat down beside me. She wouldn't speak to be and plopped down beside me. All of a sudden she jumped up and left . I though what is wrong with her. She called later to tell me she was sorry she was made at me. She had dreamed I did something to her in a dream. She couldn't get over it for hours. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bikini's come on ladies. Bottoms holed up stomach flag so what if a bit of over hang. Put top strings can over come the hanging down to knees breast. We can do this. O.k. I can dream can't I. 

With all of you hope Jayne is not in sock coming home. We have ice rain and winds today. Was suppose to start this morning early, just starting now. 

O WeBee what can I say just hope pipes hold out and you still have water. 

KC hope that MIL is not in to much pain and that the Lord will take her home with out to much suffering.

Bon can't say as blame you keeping family at bay. Love of your life comes first. But sure you will miss them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's the sag that is getting me.


 :lol: :lol: It the sag and bag that is getting me. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was called a pin head for mentioning Hillary on site about Cruz. Why because the Hill has not announce running for Dem party for President. then whats the deal setting up her campaign head quarters. Why out there giving speech all over the place. Funny why would one waste her time to tell everyone lies and back tracking on her words that she wishes she had not said in first place. And now caught with her phone problems . If that make me a pin head, what does it make said person???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know isn't that crazy? One of our young adults that we were close to at church came in and sat down beside me. She wouldn't speak to be and plopped down beside me. All of a sudden she jumped up and left . I though what is wrong with her. She called later to tell me she was sorry she was made at me. She had dreamed I did something to her in a dream. She couldn't get over it for hours. :shock: :lol:


Ah what did you do in her dreams?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning CB a blessed morning to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh before you see it on facebook I will tell you what happened this morning. This week has been Springbreak for the kids here. All week long the dogs have been having fits barking. We thought maybe kids were camping or riding 4-wheelers thru the woods. Or like we talked about the coyotes.
When I woke up the neighbors dogs were barking. I looked outside to see what in the world was going on. To my surprise there were 3 big horses eating my weeds. I was afraid they would go in the back and get in the pool like the next door donkey did a few years ago. 
I remembered I told Bonn about my air horn. So I went to the front door and blew it long enough to scare the horses off. Everyone that spent the night woke up screaming what is going on down there? Ha. Dh slept thru it. Good thing is wasn't a tornado warning. 
Maybe I will start taking it with me to town to scare everyone out of my way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to stop with hat. Add charms, don't add charms crochet edges don't like crochet between stitches don't crochet. I am nuts ladies just nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No, only if she was a Republican.


ha ha ha but really true what you post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah what did you do in her dreams?


I don't know I didn't ask . I was afraid she would get mad all over again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh before you see it on facebook I will tell you what happened this morning. This week has been Springbreak for the kids here. All week long the dogs have been having fits barking. We thought maybe kids were camping or riding 4-wheelers thru the woods. Or like we talked about the coyotes.
> When I woke up the neighbors dogs were barking. I looked outside to see what in the world was going on. To my surprise there were 3 big horses eating my weeds. I was afraid they would go in the back and get in the pool like the next door donkey did a few years ago.
> I remembered I told Bonn about my air horn. So I went to the front door and blew it long enough to scare the horses off. Everyone that spent the night woke up screaming what is going on down there? Ha. Dh slept thru it. Good thing is wasn't a tornado warning.
> Maybe I will start taking it with me to town to scare everyone out of my way.


Good idea clear them out when they are in front of you driving to slow or walking in your way. Your funny. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's nice of you to say. My mother and I are infamous for our terrible singing voices, although my oldest daughter told me she thought I had a pretty voice. The song I sang for Lucy had hand motions and tickling involved. It was a goofy song about a billy goat who ate dynamite. Sounds terrible for a toddler, doesn't it. But they've all loved it . I think she just recognized the tune.


Oh Bonn you made me laugh and remember how brother and I would try not to sit by mom at church. She couldn't carry a tune and she sang loud.

God paid me back, singing once and GD turned to her mom and said GM can't sing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know I didn't ask . I was afraid she would get mad all over again.


ha ha ha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonn you made me laugh and remember how brother and I would try not to sit by mom at church. She couldn't carry a tune and she sang loud.
> 
> God paid me back, singing once and GD turned to her mom and said GM can't sing.


It was a joyful noise to the Lord. 
Talk later I have to wake up the house again so we can get ready for church. I hope they are not grouchy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Dittos for win over Kentucky.
> 
> My kids were not involved in competitive sports, just for activities. wrestling, track, gymnastics, swimming. Music for the two youngest. Oldest into Auto Mechanics.


Yes Joey....kudos to Kentucky. They played an excellent game and beat West Virginia easily. I didn`t watch the game, but saw the score results.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I knew I'd left something out. How could I forget flying dreams - they are my favorite kind. I have a friend who has them. She has to flap her arms to stay up, but I just point where I want to go and lift off. Easy-peasy. I'd show you, but it only works in zero gravity. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I can actually feel the exact way I have to bend my knees a little and straighten up with a little lift - and I'm up! Do you flap your arms? Isn't it fun to see things from ceiling height inside?
> 
> ...


OK, here's my flying dream...dreamed it constantly when I was younger (those many years ago... But I can still remember it) I'd be standing in my front yard where I grew up --- all of a sudden I'd start twirling myself around kind-of like a spinning top & I'd go up in the sky always above the street in front of my house - I'd just put my arms at my side, never stretched out - not flapping like a bird - I'd simply fly down my street looking down at the ground & thinking to myself I was the only person in the world who could do it - it was so very real to me.........I LUVED it!!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oops forgot to mention it. One good thing happened when we lost power on Friday for 8 hours. When the power came back on 3pm, the clock on my oven went on too. It was flashing so I set it to the right time, and now the oven works again....yayyyy


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

re: dreams of falling.
On at least 2 occasions, I have had a dream where I have been visiting family and then travelling back home in a vehicle that looks like a massive tube. It`s like those tube things they have at the bank drive thu`s when you put your ID and withdrawal slips in a little box, and then press a button to send it to the teller via those vacuum tubes things. And the teller send the money back to you the same way.
In my dream I remember bracing myself, and then going into a pod type thing, and then falling in that tube to reach my destination. The dream was so vivid.
I did some research on line and found this article about dreams where you are falling



> Falling Dreams
> 
> About Falling Dreams:
> Did you know that falling in your dream is the most frequent among all the common dreams we experience in our lifetime. Researchers say the average human will dream about falling to his death more than 5 times in their life. Falling dreams can be extremely frightening vivid experience that usually last minutes before you hit the ground. Dreams of this nature can make you break out in a cold sweat and ruin most of your day. Many question we ask are, what are falling dreams? Why do we get them? What does it mean to fall in my dream? Falling in your dream should not be over looked, this is a important dream symbol that needs your undivided attention in order to figure out the true meaning. When we fall in our dreams it really means we have lost control with some sort of situation in your life. Falling in your dream is a way your unconscious communicates with your conscious to let you know that something needs to be fixed right away. The more you ignore the issue in your life the higher chance you will plummet to your death in your dream. Below are possible suggestions on why you might be falling in your dreams and how to fix it.
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Am in Beaver Creek, CO. People are skiing in bikinis.


There are news reports of this every year . The die hard skiers getting in the last few runs of the year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Brrrr I hate this weather. Yesterday the frigid temps snapped power lines in our street, and we were without power for 8 hours. Now I`ve got a stinking cold because of having no heat. And temperatures down to 15 F tonight.
> Ok Mother Nature - you`ve had your little joke. Can we have spring back now please.
> Thank you!!
> Regards, America
> ...


WeBee Mother Nature is really slapping you guys silly this year. Hope you are feeling better soon.

I hope Janie is having an uneventful trip home.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, here's my flying dream...dreamed it constantly when I was younger (those many years ago... But I can still remember it) I'd be standing in my front yard where I grew up --- all of a sudden I'd start twirling myself around kind-of like a spinning top & I'd go up in the sky always above the street in front of my house - I'd just put my arms at my side, never stretched out - not flapping like a bird - I'd simply fly down my street looking down at the ground & thinking to myself I was the only person in the world who could do it - it was so very real to me.........I LUVED it!!!!


Sounds like you were channeling a combination of Wonder Woman and Super girl. I can't remember WW's alter ego, but she would twirl around and turn into WW. Channeling Supergirl because WW didn't fly. At least they were happy dreams.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi ladies & gent!

I have company so just wanted to pop on to remind those who may be interested to watch Bill O'Reilly's _Killing Jesus_ movie tonight.

It will be on at 8:00 PM (ET) on the National Geographic Channel.
The movie isn't a typical Biblical story movie, it is based on his book (history) which many of you and I have read.

My guest just reminded me, so I wanted to remind you.

A Biblical story movie is on Easter Sunday evening (not certain time or channel).

My good wishes for Denim Country and those celebrating the Holy Week of Easter and remembering Passover!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I need some help with a pattern:

A friend requested that I make her a shawl. She saw the shawl in a book, which she bought for me, along with the yarn, of Folk Shawls. The pattern is the Kilkenny Cable Shawl. The pattern looks doable. Seed stitch border, the pattern stitch is a 4 row repeat, also doable.

CO 308 sts, done
seed stitch for 12 rows, done
Row 13, PM 8 sts from each end for border, work row in seed stitch - done

Next row is confusing me:

Work 18 stitches, kfb, *work 12 sts, kfb; repeat from * 20 more times, work 17 sts - 330 sts. 

I know I'm increasing but when I add up the number of new stitches I would have less than 330 on my needles.

Do I work this in seed stitch - the 18 stitches, then do one kfb, then work 12 in seed stitch, then one kfb (20X) then work 17 stitches in seed stitch?

My math is saying 18+2 =20
12+2=14x20=280
17+280+20=317


Where did I lose 13 stitches?

The decrease row is as follows: Work 17 sts, K2tog, *work 12 sts, K2tog; repeat from * 20 more times, work 17 sts - 308 sts. I most likely will have the same problem with this row.

I'm at a standstill and thought I would ask you knowledgable knitters for help before having to rip out anything.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've heard of culture shock. She must have had climate shock.


All she could say was, 'we're too close to Canada!'. Must be that in her mind, Canada was the land of ice and snow!  :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I need some help with a pattern:
> 
> CO 308 sts, done
> seed stitch for 12 rows, done
> ...


Hi Solo, I just caught your post when logging off;

Here's your lost stitches:

work 18 + kfb = 19 stitches worked adding 1 = 20 on needle
work 12 + kfb = 13 stitches worked adding 1 = 34 on needle
repeat 20 times over 13 stitches (260) = adding 20 = 314 on needle
work 17 = 331 on needle

By my count you'll have 331 stitches on your right needle!

So, I'd work only 17 and then follow the pattern to end with 330 on your holding needle.

I believe work '18' stitches is a typo because on the dec rows you work only 17.

Otherwise, I'm no help - sorry. Your math looks correct except the first time you work 12 sts & kfb you didn't count in your calculation.

Maybe someone will point out my mistake?

:-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo - "Work the first 18" = has to be a typo IMO and should be "17".

You need 309 stitches to work the increases and your CO is only 308.

That's where I lost my one stitch. Either that or I can no longer count.

HTH - I do hope someone else can weigh in. Gotta run, sorry.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's the sag that is getting me.


It gets most of us, LL, unless you go for plastic surgery. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was called a pin head for mentioning Hillary on site about Cruz. Why because the Hill has not announce running for Dem party for President. then whats the deal setting up her campaign head quarters. Why out there giving speech all over the place. Funny why would one waste her time to tell everyone lies and back tracking on her words that she wishes she had not said in first place. And now caught with her phone problems . If that make me a pin head, what does it make said person???


If that's not running, then h is 'testing the waters' for an awfully long time! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Driving me crazy - now my friends are involved!

Your increase row should be made over these stitches:
17 
1
+1
12
1
+1
240
20
+20
17


Numbers of stitches you need in order to work pattern is 17,1,12,1,240,20,17 = 308 cast on stitches.

You increase the number of stitches with the + sign in front of them = +22.

CO of 308 + 22 = 330 stitches.

I still say, work only the first 17 (not 18) stitches and call it good! Just be sure it won't throw your pattern off one stitch?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh before you see it on facebook I will tell you what happened this morning. This week has been Springbreak for the kids here. All week long the dogs have been having fits barking. We thought maybe kids were camping or riding 4-wheelers thru the woods. Or like we talked about the coyotes.
> When I woke up the neighbors dogs were barking. I looked outside to see what in the world was going on. To my surprise there were 3 big horses eating my weeds. I was afraid they would go in the back and get in the pool like the next door donkey did a few years ago.
> I remembered I told Bonn about my air horn. So I went to the front door and blew it long enough to scare the horses off. Everyone that spent the night woke up screaming what is going on down there? Ha. Dh slept thru it. Good thing is wasn't a tornado warning.
> Maybe I will start taking it with me to town to scare everyone out of my way.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL! CB that is so funny! and your DH slept through it???? I would've been 3 ft. off the floor on hearing the horn.  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to stop with hat. Add charms, don't add charms crochet edges don't like crochet between stitches don't crochet. I am nuts ladies just nuts.


Sometimes you have to try different embellishments. Have you decided?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sometimes you have to try different embellishments. Have you decided?


no thats the problem. i am going to redue some of the band. I think I have lost my mind. What was I thinking doing this. :shock: :shock: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oops forgot to mention it. One good thing happened when we lost power on Friday for 8 hours. When the power came back on 3pm, the clock on my oven went on too. It was flashing so I set it to the right time, and now the oven works again....yayyyy


Wonder what was wrong with the oven clock to begin with? Perhaps the surge restored it 'back to life'.
Glad you have your clock working again. It's a necessity to have a clock in the kitchen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL! CB that is so funny! and your DH slept through it???? I would've been 3 ft. off the floor on hearing the horn.  :-D


I am with you Jokim I would have loved to be there and see her blow air horn I mean. Can't imagine sleeping through that either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Driving me crazy - now my friends are involved!
> 
> Your increase row should be made over these stitches:
> 17
> ...


Keep going this is getting interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That's OK, WCK. I have never heard the fox song either.


I'm glad I'm not alone. It did get to a point where I got very tired of Barney songs though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk did you get taxes done? Don't envy you at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea UW basket ball team, Joey I was horse's from yelling . After first half I thought no chance. Then the fouls called on Kaminsky. Did you see Arizona's couch telling one of the guys to foul him. sure he meant kaminsky.
> Second half wow Dekker was unbeleive they could not stop him.
> 
> Wouldn't let boys play football in high school. They both were in track. Youngest in basket ball. Love it when at games. Not so much into football or baseball. But basket ball lose it.
> ...


Yeah for WI basketball! Are all your teams called Badgers?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi ladies & gent!
> 
> I have company so just wanted to pop on to remind those who may be interested to watch Bill O'Reilly's _Killing Jesus_ movie tonight.
> 
> ...


Wishes to all who are celebrating Easter and Passover from me also. Thank you, KPG for reminding me/us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi ladies & gent!
> 
> I have company so just wanted to pop on to remind those who may be interested to watch Bill O'Reilly's _Killing Jesus_ movie tonight.
> 
> ...


Ditto on above thanks for the reminder. Forgot about Killing Jesus on tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk did you get taxes done? Don't envy you at all.


Darn it Yarnie - you reminded me about them. Haven't brought the file out yet  But they aren't due til April 30 so I can still procrastinate. I'm going to Edmonton on April 18 for a few days and will do my parents taxes while I'm there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oops forgot to mention it. One good thing happened when we lost power on Friday for 8 hours. When the power came back on 3pm, the clock on my oven went on too. It was flashing so I set it to the right time, and now the oven works again....yayyyy


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.interweave.com/corrections/40folk_shawls_erra.pdf

this may help you Solo, seem the instruction needed corrections.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Darn it Yarnie - you reminded me about them. Haven't brought the file out yet  But they aren't due til April 30 so I can still procrastinate. I'm going to Edmonton on April 18 for a few days and will do my parents taxes while I'm there.


Know that is funny you will be doing Parents taxes but put off doing yours. Sounds about what happens here to. But ours are done and in.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Keep going this is getting interesting.


I was lost after the cast on of 308 and ending up with 330, on a shawl. Shouldn't the no. sts be the same in each row? I know, there is something I'm not getting. 'High' knitting, similar to 'high' math, sometimes is beyond me. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> re: dreams of falling.
> On at least 2 occasions, I have had a dream where I have been visiting family and then travelling back home in a vehicle that looks like a massive tube. It`s like those tube things they have at the bank drive thu`s when you put your ID and withdrawal slips in a little box, and then press a button to send it to the teller via those vacuum tubes things. And the teller send the money back to you the same way.
> In my dream I remember bracing myself, and then going into a pod type thing, and then falling in that tube to reach my destination. The dream was so vivid.
> I did some research on line and found this article about dreams where you are falling


That is a scary I can see where you would still remember that.
I have the falling dreams too. I wake up with my heart pounding. 
I found this and thought of you WeBee. :lol:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152757237213246


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL! CB that is so funny! and your DH slept through it???? I would've been 3 ft. off the floor on hearing the horn.  :-D


I asked him if I woke him up. He said he thought it was the fire alarm. I said and you were going to sleep thru the fire alarm. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK yes Badgers It was a good game. Hope they make it all the way. want senior's to have a good memory of their college years and they work so hard for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I asked him if I woke him up. He said he thought it was the fire alarm. I said and you were going to sleep thru the fire alarm. :shock:


yes seems he was. You are crazy lady and I laugh about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WEBee so if I lose electric power oven will work. Wish I knew a safe way to cut line. Oh maybe Squirrel will do it for me. They love to short out main power .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Driving me crazy - now my friends are involved!
> 
> Your increase row should be made over these stitches:
> 17
> ...


Thanks KPG and your friends also. I understand your math. I did think one was a typo and will go with the 17 stitches for both the increase and decrease rows.

I'm going to do this row in the seed stitch. Then switch to larger needles for the pattern and back to the smaller needles for the decrease row and subsequent border seed stitch rows.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.interweave.com/corrections/40folk_shawls_erra.pdf
> 
> this may help you Solo, seem the instruction needed corrections.


Thanks Yarnie. That's the part that was giving me problems.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was called a pin head for mentioning Hillary on site about Cruz. Why because the Hill has not announce running for Dem party for President. then whats the deal setting up her campaign head quarters. Why out there giving speech all over the place. Funny why would one waste her time to tell everyone lies and back tracking on her words that she wishes she had not said in first place. And now caught with her phone problems . If that make me a pin head, what does it make said person???


Yarnie - considering where it came from, just more examples of their hypocrisy and inability to think


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I was lost after the cast on of 308 and ending up with 330, on a shawl. Shouldn't the no. sts be the same in each row? I know, there is something I'm not getting. 'High' knitting, similar to 'high' math, sometimes is beyond me. ;-)


I know what you mean. It's beyond me, too. I understand what KPG is saying and if it doesn't come out right, I'm going to her house and have her fix it for me. :XD: :XD: :XD: She shouldn't be that difficult to find, what with all the pulsing and ZZZZZt's going on. Why just parking in her driveway would be like plugging in at the campground. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I live not far from Janie. It was cold today, but we expect a warm up beginning tomorrow. A high tomorrow of 48 degrees and rain. Then, the rest of the week is in the 60's and 70's. I just hope the rain isn't too bad on their drive.


Same here Knitty ♥
It`s 52 today, and sunny - but very chilly. We`re expecting thunderstorms this week. Go figure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh before you see it on facebook I will tell you what happened this morning. This week has been Springbreak for the kids here. All week long the dogs have been having fits barking. We thought maybe kids were camping or riding 4-wheelers thru the woods. Or like we talked about the coyotes.
> When I woke up the neighbors dogs were barking. I looked outside to see what in the world was going on. To my surprise there were 3 big horses eating my weeds. I was afraid they would go in the back and get in the pool like the next door donkey did a few years ago.
> I remembered I told Bonn about my air horn. So I went to the front door and blew it long enough to scare the horses off. Everyone that spent the night woke up screaming what is going on down there? Ha. Dh slept thru it. Good thing is wasn't a tornado warning.
> Maybe I will start taking it with me to town to scare everyone out of my way.


 :lol: Just another day in the life of the CB household! Can't believe Mr CB slept through all that noise.

Do you know where the horses came from?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to stop with hat. Add charms, don't add charms crochet edges don't like crochet between stitches don't crochet. I am nuts ladies just nuts.


Please let us see it Yarnie, you've got me so curious. We can join you being nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - considering where it came from, just more examples of their hypocrisy and inability to think


Oh you where do you find them. Saw some where they want Warren to run. Guess she is another Hillary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please let us see it Yarnie, you've got me so curious. We can join you being nuts.


Guess what I was just doing removing yarn from hat. Didn't like it the way I did it, going to do the same again but use invisible thread. Yarn was to heavy. Yes am now sure I am nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Catch you all later supper ready.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know what you mean. It's beyond me, too. I understand what KPG is saying and if it doesn't come out right, I'm going to her house and have her fix it for me. :XD: :XD: :XD: She shouldn't be that difficult to find, what with all the pulsing and ZZZZZt's going on. Why just parking in her driveway would be like plugging in at the campground. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You can see the night sky glowing over her house from all that energy. :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Just another day in the life of the CB household! Can't believe Mr CB slept through all that noise.
> 
> Do you know where the horses came from?


Perhaps there are wild mustangs roaming Arkansas! :wink: :lol: 
They were munching on CB's weeds. Now, there's a solution to the weed problem! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what I was just doing removing yarn from hat. Didn't like it the way I did it, going to do the same again but use invisible thread. Yarn was to heavy. Yes am now sure I am nuts.


Is the yarn in reusable shape, Yarnie? ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Catch you all later supper ready.


Bon Appetit!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks KPG and your friends also. I understand your math. I did think one was a typo and will go with the 17 stitches for both the increase and decrease rows.
> 
> I'm going to do this row in the seed stitch. Then switch to larger needles for the pattern and back to the smaller needles for the decrease row and subsequent border seed stitch rows.


I read ahead and also did the math and agree that you should go with 17 stitches instead of 18 at the beginning of the row. I saw there were over 50 projects posted on Rav and found it a little strange that no one mentioned adjusting the stitch count and that the errata wasn't updated. But as long as you have 314 stitches between the markers the cable and lace pattern should work out according to the chart.

It's a beautiful shawl; hope you post a pic before giving it to your friend.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read ahead and also did the math and agree that you should go with 17 stitches instead of 18 at the beginning of the row. I saw there were over 50 projects posted on Rav and found it a little strange that no one mentioned adjusting the stitch count and that the errata wasn't updated. But as long as you have 314 stitches between the markers the cable and lace pattern should work out according to the chart.
> 
> It's a beautiful shawl; hope you post a pic before giving it to your friend.


How do I find this shawl on Ravelry, Kitty? Thanks. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I was lost after the cast on of 308 and ending up with 330, on a shawl. Shouldn't the no. sts be the same in each row? I know, there is something I'm not getting. 'High' knitting, similar to 'high' math, sometimes is beyond me. ;-)


You need to add stitches for heavily cabled patterns because the cable's twisted stitches pull the work in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a scary I can see where you would still remember that.
> I have the falling dreams too. I wake up with my heart pounding.
> I found this and thought of you WeBee. :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How do I find this shawl on Ravelry, Kitty? Thanks. :thumbup: :-D


Hi Jokim, nice that we're both on at the same time today! I think the pattern is only available in the Interweave Folk Shawl book, but these are the users who posted their shawls on Rav

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kilkenny-cable-shawl/people

Solo -- after clicking on more info on the projects, looks like others did adjust stitch counts to adjust for shawl size or weight of yarn. I think as long as you have the right number of stitches for your cable/lace repeats, you can be flexible with borders and number of total stitches.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I asked him if I woke him up. He said he thought it was the fire alarm. I said and you were going to sleep thru the fire alarm. :shock:


 :shock: I guess he thought you would wake him up if you couldn't put the fire out!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I know what you mean. It's beyond me, too. I understand what KPG is saying and if it doesn't come out right, I'm going to her house and have her fix it for me. :XD: :XD: :XD: She shouldn't be that difficult to find, what with all the pulsing and ZZZZZt's going on. Why just parking in her driveway would be like plugging in at the campground. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Solo, I haven't had the chance to post this for a while!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what I was just doing removing yarn from hat. Didn't like it the way I did it, going to do the same again but use invisible thread. Yarn was to heavy. Yes am now sure I am nuts.


Still want to see it (pouting....)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps there are wild mustangs roaming Arkansas! :wink: :lol:
> They were munching on CB's weeds. Now, there's a solution to the weed problem! :thumbup:


Sheep would be smaller mowers, and I hear goats eat anything that doesn't eat them first :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need to add stitches for heavily cabled patterns because the cable's twisted stitches pull the work in.


Ok, I can see that. But, how do you know how many sts need to be added to compensate for the 'pull'?
Learned something new today, thanks, Kitty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim, nice that we're both on at the same time today! I think the pattern is only available in the Interweave Folk Shawl book, but these are the users who posted their shawls on Rav
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kilkenny-cable-shawl/people
> 
> Solo -- after clicking on more info on the projects, looks like others did adjust stitch counts to adjust for shawl size or weight of yarn. I think as long as you have the right number of stitches for your cable/lace repeats, you can be flexible with borders and number of total stitches.


Yes, it is nice to be here at the same time as you. Must be a day off for you, to compensate for the 3 hr difference.
Thanks for posting the photos of this cabled shawl from Ravelry. It is beautiful and thick. Very warm from the looks of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: I guess he thought you would wake him up if you couldn't put the fire out!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sheep would be smaller mowers, and I hear goats eat anything that doesn't eat them first :XD:


There you go, CB. Sheep and goats, hired out to clean up your yard. :lol: :wink:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`d rather have a noisy ride on mower, than my dog barking at sheep and goats all day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Ok, I can see that. But, how do you know how many sts need to be added to compensate for the 'pull'?
> Learned something new today, thanks, Kitty.


The good old knitting creed -- swatch, swatch and swatch again!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was called a pin head for mentioning Hillary on site about Cruz. Why because the Hill has not announce running for Dem party for President. then whats the deal setting up her campaign head quarters. Why out there giving speech all over the place. Funny why would one waste her time to tell everyone lies and back tracking on her words that she wishes she had not said in first place. And now caught with her phone problems . If that make me a pin head, what does it make said person???


They must watch Bill O'Reilly or they would not use that term, those pin heads


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I need some help with a pattern:
> 
> A friend requested that I make her a shawl. She saw the shawl in a book, which she bought for me, along with the yarn, of Folk Shawls. The pattern is the Kilkenny Cable Shawl. The pattern looks doable. Seed stitch border, the pattern stitch is a 4 row repeat, also doable.
> 
> ...


18 + 1= 19, then 13 X 21 =273, then 17 = 309

that's what I got. Then if you add the 16 border stitches you 326


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

double post


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Wishes to all who are celebrating Easter and Passover from me also. Thank you, KPG for reminding me/us.


Hosanna to the King. 
We are going to watch the rerun of Killing Jesus. Let me know how the movie is.
We had a Passover display today at church. So different than the picture of "The Last Supper" picture. The table in a curve and Jesus at the right side of the table. John was the youngest so he was at Jesus right hand on the end. That is were the children were seated.Then Judas on his left side. They sat on the floor with the left elbow on the table and ate with their right hand. I wish I had taken a pic to share with you. Very interesting. We have a reservation for the Seder meal Friday. I have never been to one and I am excited. Dh has been when he was young but doesn't remember anything but eating parsley. His Daddy was a jeweler that worked for a Jewish family so he got to celebrate with them .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Just another day in the life of the CB household! Can't believe Mr CB slept through all that noise.
> 
> Do you know where the horses came from?


No I had never seen the horses. Two of them were skinny but one was big and healthy. I don't know where they went after I scared them off. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please let us see it Yarnie, you've got me so curious. We can join you being nuts.


I have been waiting to see that hat. I am already nuts so I will just join in. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what I was just doing removing yarn from hat. Didn't like it the way I did it, going to do the same again but use invisible thread. Yarn was to heavy. Yes am now sure I am nuts.


Is this the rushin (sp?) or another hat? Now I am confused on hats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps there are wild mustangs roaming Arkansas! :wink: :lol:
> They were munching on CB's weeds. Now, there's a solution to the weed problem! :thumbup:


I thought about that and wanted to scoop me up some fertilizer but was scared of the pool cover.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - considering where it came from, just more examples of their hypocrisy and inability to think


I should have called Liz Warren to see if she needed a horse. Hahahah


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Solo, I haven't had the chance to post this for a while!


I like the little KPG's at the bottom. ZZZZTTTTT, zzzttt, zzzttt, zzzttt. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The good old knitting creed -- swatch, swatch and swatch again!


OK, I'm 'thick' again. ;-) 
How does swatching indicate the number of extra stitches needed to compensate for the 'pull' of the cables, the shrinkage the cables cause to the width of the shawl?
I guess I don't knit cabled shawls frequently enough to know how to compensate for the difference cables make in the shrinkage of the width.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They must watch Bill O'Reilly or they would not use that term, those pin heads


O'Reilly uses the term 'pin head' very frequently, but is he the only one to do so?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hosanna to the King.
> We are going to watch the rerun of Killing Jesus. Let me know how the movie is.
> We had a Passover display today at church. So different than the picture of "The Last Supper" picture. The table in a curve and Jesus at the right side of the table. John was the youngest so he was at Jesus right hand on the end. That is were the children were seated.Then Judas on his left side. They sat on the floor with the left elbow on the table and ate with their right hand. I wish I had taken a pic to share with you. Very interesting. We have a reservation for the Seder meal Friday. I have never been to one and I am excited. Dh has been when he was young but doesn't remember anything but eating parsley. His Daddy was a jeweler that worked for a Jewish family so he got to celebrate with them .


When I taught Religious Ed., we would recreate a Seder meal with the kids. They learned about the different foods served at the meal and their significance. Parsley probably was served as the bitters to symbolize the Exodus from Egypt. I don't even remember all the different symbols and meanings. It's been so many years ago.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been waiting to see that hat. I am already nuts so I will just join in. :lol:


Yarnie worked our expectations up so much with that hat that I would also love to see it. Yarnie, with baited breath, we're waiting to see your beautiful creation. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought about that and wanted to scoop me up some fertilizer but was scared of the pool cover.


Don't us fresh horse manure, CB. You'll kill what ever you fertilize. It's too strong. Needs to lay dormant for at least 6 months.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I should have called Liz Warren to see if she needed a horse. Hahahah


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Don't us fresh horse manure, CB. You'll kill what ever you fertilize. It's too strong. Needs to lay dormant for at least 6 months.


 I would put it in my compost. Thanks for reminding me. They didn't leave me any.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When I taught Religious Ed., we would recreate a Seder meal with the kids. They learned about the different foods served at the meal and their significance. Parsley probably was served as the bitters to symbolize the Exodus from Egypt. I don't even remember all the different symbols and meanings. It's been so many years ago.


That must have been very rewarding to teach the kids about Passover. I don't know if I can eat the lamb tho.
We have a Jew that got saved 2 years ago. He lived in Israel for along time. He is the one doing the meal. I don't know the symbols either but am excited to learn about it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That must have been very rewarding to teach the kids about Passover. I don't know if I can eat the lamb tho.
> We have a Jew that got saved 2 years ago. He lived in Israel for along time. He is the one doing the meal. I don't know the symbols either but am excited to learn about it.


I don't think we had lamb, but we did have chicken, and chopped apples and walnuts (hereseth ?sp). I don't remember any more. I loved teaching Religious Ed. The last class I taught had my GD in it. Lots of fun.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never had directed dreams or dreams where I can direct their outcome. It might make for some very pleasant moments if I could!
> 
> Do you keep a dream journal Bonnie?


No. but maybe I should.

One time I dreamed I was at my daughter's house. I was receiving some kind of award, and I was standing at the kitchen counter trying to compose a speech with five little kids running around.

I thought of a line - woke up - went back to sleep and thought of another - woke up and tried to memorize it. I ended up memorizing about three or four sentences of a short speech.

In my dream I knew I wanted to be very brief, thank them for the award, acknowledge the people I'd worked with, and end with another simple thank you.

I woke up and wrote the whole thing down. I have it somewhere. Now that had to be lucid dreaming. I was pretty excited about it.

Never did get that award, though! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never had directed dreams or dreams where I can direct their outcome. It might make for some very pleasant moments if I could!
> 
> Do you keep a dream journal Bonnie?


Does your DH try to write down a few notes or a detailed account? I'll bet that's an interesting journal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Well I never gave DH a black eye, but I did wake up furious at him because of what he was saying in a dream just as I woke up -- poor guy :roll:


You mentioned an engineering exam. My DH was an engineer, and he would talk in his sleep - MATH! Equations. He kept a notebook by the bed in case he had an inspiration about an engineering problem at work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you thinking of making one Bonnie? But you wouldn't get away with making just one, you would have to make one for each of the little ones


I don't think my skill level could handle that yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are times when technology really is wonderful! That sounds like so much fun Bonnie. A friend's daughter and family live in S.Africa and they skype all the time, so the grands know grandma and grandpa. My Mom made us write a few words to my German Oma in her weekly letters and we had pics, but really didn't know them.


It's hard when you're far away. We were going to their house for Easter and spring break, but can't now. Sometimes she'd have the little ones call me on the phone, but it was very difficult. With something to look at, you can at least think of a question or see where they are. Skype didn't work for us too well because they all wanted to talk at once!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a cute little fox, I'm sure he will love it. But I'm showing my ignorance of what kid's like -- I haven't a clue of what song you mean


Don't feel bad. I have lots of kids around, and I don't know it either. Mine must be too old/too young.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Even though it's a disappointment, sometimes it's best to take time to recuperate. Maybe they can visit your place in small groups?


Maybe so. I"m trying to come up with ways that we can see them. There's no denying that having a family with 5 kids 10 and under move in for a week is going to bring a lot of commotion. NOw DD tries to stay with us for a few days, with SIL's family for a few days, and with her sister for a few days. Her sister has six kids - so that's a 24/7 party! :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Bonnie and Goodnight. Too tired to stay up. Tomorrow begins a busy 2 weeks for me. Chat again tomorrow. &#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15v923_ylvis-the-fox-what-does-the-fox-say-official-music-video-hd


CB - I knew you'd come through for us! That is hilarious, although I couldn't stick it out till the end. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I had never seen the horses. Two of them were skinny but one was big and healthy. I don't know where they went after I scared them off. :shock: :lol:


I hope they made their way home. There were 2 horses on this property when we first looked at and we were in total shock when the horses were still here on moving day 6 weeks later. They were pretty skinny and the back pasture was all torn up with bare patches (horses pull up the grass instead of chewing it off). Their only water was an old bathtub that had scummy water in it. We were so furious when we called the realtor.

A couple days later the owner came for them. She had been boarding them here and said she wasn't told the property had sold and the owner claimed he had told her. Either way, not a good experience for the horses who had been fending for themselves for a week or more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it's working now , but decide you all will have to tell me what you like best buttons or small leaves. I know you will be honest with me. 

I am never going to do this again, or not until net idea goes through this brain drain.

Night WCK.

Oh CB tell me about seder meal after you go there. That has to be interesting.

Bon want to know if you remember what the reward was for?

Those poor horses they sound as if they were neglected. The person who was boarding them should have been turn in for animal abuse.

Oh got it wrong nite Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad he liked it, but it doesn't ring any bells. I know I'm dating myself, but this is what I remember with the little people in my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just found another Mr. Rogers. When I see the eye contact and total ease he has with this little boy, I am convinced more than ever that Mr. Rogers really was an angel come to show us the way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this the rushin (sp?) or another hat? Now I am confused on hats.


Your confused try my mind I keep changing every other thing. I am so confused I can't keep it straight either. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> OK, I'm 'thick' again. ;-)
> How does swatching indicate the number of extra stitches needed to compensate for the 'pull' of the cables, the shrinkage the cables cause to the width of the shawl?
> I guess I don't knit cabled shawls frequently enough to know how to compensate for the difference cables make in the shrinkage of the width.


First you need a gauge and swatch of your background stitch which will give you the overall dimensions of your project. Then swatch your cable pattern or cable/lace pattern to come up with the gauge for each repeat of the pattern. Then you have to work out the math for how many repeats are required for the dimensions and work out how many background or filler stitches are required to make the make the overall design work (eg 5 seed or reverse stocking stitches between cable panels). There is a lot of math involved in the original design of a complicated textured or lace pattern. Modifying an existing design by adding or subtracting repeats, adding or subtracting stitches between repeats, or changing border stitches is a lot easier.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's the sag that is getting me.


It's the sagging poundage that's getting me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just found another Mr. Rogers. When I see the eye contact and total ease he has with this little boy, I am convinced more than ever that Mr. Rogers really was an angel come to show us the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea UW basket ball team, Joey I was horse's from yelling . After first half I thought no chance. Then the fouls called on Kaminsky. Did you see Arizona's couch telling one of the guys to foul him. sure he meant kaminsky.
> Second half wow Dekker was unbeleive they could not stop him.
> 
> Wouldn't let boys play football in high school. They both were in track. Youngest in basket ball. Love it when at games. Not so much into football or baseball. But basket ball lose it.
> ...


Great game!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's the sagging poundage that's getting me.


You know how to fixes that do head strands. everything goes up instead of down. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That must have been very rewarding to teach the kids about Passover. I don't know if I can eat the lamb tho.
> We have a Jew that got saved 2 years ago. He lived in Israel for along time. He is the one doing the meal. I don't know the symbols either but am excited to learn about it.


Hope you tell us all about it CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sweet. When you are singing to the grands they adore your voice. It is because all the hear is the love in it.


I think you're right. Once I wrote a little piece in answer to mothers' saying, "Can't you see I"m busy?" They don't see that mommy is busy. They just see their beloved mother, and they want to see her, to talk to her, to have her listen, or maybe once in a while to have her get them a cookie! They don't see the broom in her hand or the phone at her ear. They see only her - the person they love most in the world - and they want her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`d rather have a noisy ride on mower, than my dog barking at sheep and goats all day


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't remember any flapping on my part. Just gliding.
> :lol:


That's the proper way. My flapping friend and I were walking just today and I started to tell her that I'd shared her flapping with my knitting friends. Started - but I couldn't tell her because I couldn't get a word in edgewise! I swear - she talks even more than I do! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know isn't that crazy? One of our young adults that we were close to at church came in and sat down beside me. She wouldn't speak to be and plopped down beside me. All of a sudden she jumped up and left . I though what is wrong with her. She called later to tell me she was sorry she was made at me. She had dreamed I did something to her in a dream. She couldn't get over it for hours. :shock: :lol:


Wow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Does your DH try to write down a few notes or a detailed account? I'll bet that's an interesting journal.


It depends on the dream, sometimes they are images so he just draws them or he summarizes the main part of the dream. Quite a few of them are variations on the same theme so he thinks those have deeper meaning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They must watch Bill O'Reilly or they would not use that term, those pin heads


Forgot that O"Reilly uses pin head.

:idea: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was called a pin head for mentioning Hillary on site about Cruz. Why because the Hill has not announce running for Dem party for President. then whats the deal setting up her campaign head quarters. Why out there giving speech all over the place. Funny why would one waste her time to tell everyone lies and back tracking on her words that she wishes she had not said in first place. And now caught with her phone problems . If that make me a pin head, what does it make said person???


Pinhead? I could never pass their test - I'd bring up all kinds of related things. Cruz - announced candidate - Hillary - probably candidate. I see a connection there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh before you see it on facebook I will tell you what happened this morning. This week has been Springbreak for the kids here. All week long the dogs have been having fits barking. We thought maybe kids were camping or riding 4-wheelers thru the woods. Or like we talked about the coyotes.
> When I woke up the neighbors dogs were barking. I looked outside to see what in the world was going on. To my surprise there were 3 big horses eating my weeds. I was afraid they would go in the back and get in the pool like the next door donkey did a few years ago.
> I remembered I told Bonn about my air horn. So I went to the front door and blew it long enough to scare the horses off. Everyone that spent the night woke up screaming what is going on down there? Ha. Dh slept thru it. Good thing is wasn't a tornado warning.
> Maybe I will start taking it with me to town to scare everyone out of my way.


I did see that on FB. You lead a wild and daring life, CB! Everybody wants to hang out with you - even the horses!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to stop with hat. Add charms, don't add charms crochet edges don't like crochet between stitches don't crochet. I am nuts ladies just nuts.


I can relate. So many choices.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You mentioned an engineering exam. My DH was an engineer, and he would talk in his sleep - MATH! Equations. He kept a notebook by the bed in case he had an inspiration about an engineering problem at work.


That's my DH too  his notebook is on his night table along with a flashlight so he doesn't wake me up. DH was a mechanical engineer and has sketches of anything and everything you could imagine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It depends on the dream, sometimes they are images so he just draws them or he summarizes the main part of the dream. Quite a few of them are variations on the same theme so he thinks those have deeper meaning.


Wow he even dreams about his work. Does he ever just dream about flying ect.

I find that interesting that one would dream about math ect in their sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe so. I"m trying to come up with ways that we can see them. There's no denying that having a family with 5 kids 10 and under move in for a week is going to bring a lot of commotion. NOw DD tries to stay with us for a few days, with SIL's family for a few days, and with her sister for a few days. Her sister has six kids - so that's a 24/7 party! :shock:


Well you still have a few months to work out the details - maybe the family stays at your house and you and DH can stay at a near by hotel for a couple of nights so he still gets a good nights sleep and just visit for a few hours during the day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> CB - I knew you'd come through for us! That is hilarious, although I couldn't stick it out till the end. :shock:


Oh - now I can admit that I didn't watch to the end either


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed you two night owls. God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just found another Mr. Rogers. When I see the eye contact and total ease he has with this little boy, I am convinced more than ever that Mr. Rogers really was an angel come to show us the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't think we had lamb, but we did have chicken, and chopped apples and walnuts (hereseth ?sp). I don't remember any more. I loved teaching Religious Ed. The last class I taught had my GD in it. Lots of fun.♥


This is a Christian Seder meal.
Preparing the Seder

The Christian version of the Jewish Passover Seder, or ritual meal, modified for use in families. It is most effective in teaching children (and parents, too) the tradition of the Mass, a representation of the Last Supper of our Lord with his apostles, where He instituted the sacrifice of the Mass and the priesthood.

If you are planning to go to Church for the Holy Thursday evening Mass, remember to start the seder meal early. Though this Christian version of the Passover Seder is much abbreviated, it still takes longer than the usual week-day family dinner.

Elements of the Meal

Lamb The word 'pesach' (pasch, passover) applies to the Lamb of sacrifice as well as to the deliverance from Egypt and to the feast itself.

Unleavened bread (Matzoh) called "bread of affliction" because it recalls the unleavened bread prepared for the hasty flight by night from Egypt. Three large matzohs are broken and consumed during the ceremony.

Bitter herbs (Moror) is a reminder of the bitterness of slavery and suffering in Egypt.

Green herbs to be dipped in salt water. Salt water represents tears of sorrow shed during the captivity of the Lord's people.

Haroseth (or 'haroses') represents the mortar used by Jews in building palaces and pyramids of Egypt during their slavery. (It is a mixture of chopped apples, nuts, cinnamon and wine.)

Wine is dipped from a common bowl. The 'Four Cups,' Thanksgiving, Haggadah ('telling'), Blessing, and Melchizedek ('righteousness'), are "four different words for redemption, spoken by God to Moses."

Menu Suggestions for Seder Meal

The suggested menu is purposely very simple with a vaguely Middle-Eastern flavor. Some of the ceremonial foods can be part of the meal. You could, of course, make substitutions and additions, so long as the main elements (above) are included. Christians are not bound by Jewish dietary rules or customs. It would be wise to read through the entire ritual before you begin.

Menu Suggestions for Seder Meal
Roast lamb (or chicken or turkey)
Spinach or other dark green vegetable
Green salad, with dressing; or celery
Rice seasoned with herbs
Ratatouille (eggplant and zucchini with garlic & tomato)
Matzoh (bread)
Haroseth (dessert)

Foods needed for seder ceremony
Green herbs (parsley or celery); Bitter herb (horseradish); salt water; 3 matzohs, wrapped separately in napkins on a plate; red wine.

 Each person should have these items already on a plate in front of him or her before the ceremonial meal begins: parsley sprig, small amounts of horseradish and haroseth, and a small dish containing salt water.

To make unleavened bread (matzoh):
Mix together 1 cup whole wheat (graham) flour, 3 tablespoons oil, a pinch of salt and enough water to make a pliable but not sticky dough. Knead about 10 or 15 times, adding a little flour to pastry board, if necessary, to keep the dough from sticking. Divide the dough into four pieces, and roll out each piece on a sheet of waxed paper about 9" in diameter (or until bread is about 1/8" thick.) Prick the bread with a fork; then peel off the paper, placing bread on cookie sheets. Bake bread at 400° until crisp but not brown (approximately 8-10 minutes).

To make haroseth:
Partially peel and chop or finely dice 6 to 8 apples, leaving some skin on. Add coarsely ground walnuts or pecans (about a third as many as apples) and an equal amount of raisins. Season with cinnamon, honey and a little sweet red wine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No. but maybe I should.
> 
> One time I dreamed I was at my daughter's house. I was receiving some kind of award, and I was standing at the kitchen counter trying to compose a speech with five little kids running around.
> 
> ...


I told my GD today about your flapping arms flying dreams tonight before church. I told her if we sing"I'll Fly Away " I will have to leave because I would think about Bonnie flying away in her dreams flapping her arm like a bird. I was so happy we didn't sing it. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's hard when you're far away. We were going to their house for Easter and spring break, but can't now. Sometimes she'd have the little ones call me on the phone, but it was very difficult. With something to look at, you can at least think of a question or see where they are. Skype didn't work for us too well because they all wanted to talk at once!


How is Mr. Bonn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope they made their way home. There were 2 horses on this property when we first looked at and we were in total shock when the horses were still here on moving day 6 weeks later. They were pretty skinny and the back pasture was all torn up with bare patches (horses pull up the grass instead of chewing it off). Their only water was an old bathtub that had scummy water in it. We were so furious when we called the realtor.
> 
> A couple days later the owner came for them. She had been boarding them here and said she wasn't told the property had sold and the owner claimed he had told her. Either way, not a good experience for the horses who had been fending for themselves for a week or more.


That is terrible. I knew where the pony that got in my pool came from. We have had goats , donkey's pony and horses come thru. One time I knew who owned the other 3 horses that came in the yard. They were without any kind of harness. I wasn't sure how to get all three of them. The last time I tried to get the pony she ended up on the cover of the pool stuck. So I just scared them away. Plus that pony was mean , she tried to bite me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know how to fixes that do head strands. everything goes up instead of down. :roll:


 :lol: But it will hit you in the face if you do that. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you tell us all about it CB.


I will.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well you still have a few months to work out the details - maybe the family stays at your house and you and DH can stay at a near by hotel for a couple of nights so he still gets a good nights sleep and just visit for a few hours during the day?


That is a good idea staying at a hotel. Or just going there to take naps.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am talking more that Bonn's friend. Sweet dreams. I need to go to bed so I can be rested for what goes on tomorrow here. Love y'all. I hope Janie made it home ok. Be careful LL. Don't get belly burn wearing your 2 piece while skiing. &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How amazing that these Bolivian women can knit tiny little pieces used to repair children's heart defects

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328758-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I told my GD today about your flapping arms flying dreams tonight before church. I told her if we sing"I'll Fly Away " I will have to leave because I would think about Bonnie flying away in her dreams flapping her arm like a bird. I was so happy we didn't sing it. :lol:


I can just imagine you starting to giggle and flap your arms in church :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I knew where the pony that got in my pool came from. We have had goats , donkey's pony and horses come thru. One time I knew who owned the other 3 horses that came in the yard. They were without any kind of harness. I wasn't sure how to get all three of them. The last time I tried to get the pony she ended up on the cover of the pool stuck. So I just scared them away. Plus that pony was mean , she tried to bite me.


Keep that air horn handy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: But it will hit you in the face if you do that. :roll:


 ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I may have dreamt about math when I was younger and teaching math. Now, I will dream about taxes. If I have an unusual problem, that I need to research, I will sometimes wake up, then check the IRS web site to see if my dream was the solution to my tax problem. It usually is.


Our brains keep working even when our bodies are resting.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

Today will be fun. Going to get spit at, kicked at and screamed at for several hours. Helping out at an alpaca shearing. It really isn't that bad, and she really needs the help.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope they made their way home. There were 2 horses on this property when we first looked at and we were in total shock when the horses were still here on moving day 6 weeks later. They were pretty skinny and the back pasture was all torn up with bare patches (horses pull up the grass instead of chewing it off). Their only water was an old bathtub that had scummy water in it. We were so furious when we called the realtor.
> 
> A couple days later the owner came for them. She had been boarding them here and said she wasn't told the property had sold and the owner claimed he had told her. Either way, not a good experience for the horses who had been fending for themselves for a week or more.


Oh, how awful for the poor horses. Around here, (WNY), people who abuse, or neglect, animals, horses and other creatures, go to jail. Happened to one local woman, not a poor one either in East Aurora, who had 40 horses and didn't take care of them properly; landed in jail after protracted litigation. I don't understand people like that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> First you need a gauge and swatch of your background stitch which will give you the overall dimensions of your project. Then swatch your cable pattern or cable/lace pattern to come up with the gauge for each repeat of the pattern. Then you have to work out the math for how many repeats are required for the dimensions and work out how many background or filler stitches are required to make the make the overall design work (eg 5 seed or reverse stocking stitches between cable panels). There is a lot of math involved in the original design of a complicated textured or lace pattern. Modifying an existing design by adding or subtracting repeats, adding or subtracting stitches between repeats, or changing border stitches is a lot easier.


Thank you, Kitty. I copied and printed your explanation and will keep it on file.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Morning, Denim Country! First time I've been able to say this in a long time. Hope this is a good day for all.

Today begins Holy Week, the holiest time in Christendom. Let our focus be on the suffering, Passion, Crucifixion, Death and Resurrection of our Savior, Jesus.
Let us also remember our Jewish brethren as they celebrate Passover and enjoy their Seder.&#9829;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country! First time I've been able to say this in a long time. Hope this is a good day for all.
> 
> Today begins Holy Week, the holiest time in Christendom. Let our focus be on the suffering, Passion, Crucifixion, Death and Resurrection of our Savior, Jesus.
> Let us also remember our Jewish brethren as they celebrate Passover and enjoy their Seder.♥


Good Morning, Jokim.

Blessings to you and all for this Holy Week.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you're right. Once I wrote a little piece in answer to mothers' saying, "Can't you see I"m busy?" They don't see that mommy is busy. They just see their beloved mother, and they want to see her, to talk to her, to have her listen, or maybe once in a while to have her get them a cookie! They don't see the broom in her hand or the phone at her ear. They see only her - the person they love most in the world - and they want her.


Please share "Can't you see I'm busy?", I would love to read your work, Bonnie. You are such a good writer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like the little KPG's at the bottom. ZZZZTTTTT, zzzttt, zzzttt, zzzttt. :lol: :lol:


 :shock: I've been cloned .... this could be dangerous.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks KPG and your friends also. I understand your math. I did think one was a typo and will go with the 17 stitches for both the increase and decrease rows.
> 
> I'm going to do this row in the seed stitch. Then switch to larger needles for the pattern and back to the smaller needles for the decrease row and subsequent border seed stitch rows.


You're welcome. My friends didn't help per se, they just told me to keep working on it to help you! I hope I did. :shock:

I could only tell you the designer was wrong and begin your pattern with 17 stitches. What do I know? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - considering where it came from, just more examples of their hypocrisy and inability to think


Those on KP are the most ignorant I've encountered.

They take the cake for believing what they hear and not searching for the truth, unable to see the failed logic in their statements, repeating the party line and tearing down others is their only goal.

Who is such a person?

Perhaps they may hear that it isn't too late this week and if they seek forgiveness and accept Jesus as their Lord and Savior, they, too, can dwell in the House of the Lord forever.

Even Judas Iscariot could have been saved if only he had asked.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hi Bonnie and Goodnight. Too tired to stay up. Tomorrow begins a busy 2 weeks for me. Chat again tomorrow. ♥


Watcha doin?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> CB - I knew you'd come through for us! That is hilarious, although I couldn't stick it out till the end. :shock:


The kids did love that song. I have yards of a fabric with colorful foxes in vivid rainbow colors to make girls apparel.

The song drove me nuts, but the fabric is so pretty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hosanna to the King.
> We are going to watch the rerun of Killing Jesus. Let me know how the movie is.


I have to say, like the book, I was disappointed. I'm glad I watched, but also like the book, O'Reilly or the producer took liberties, and I felt if you don't know the true story from the Bible, you'd be lost and miss some important points.

For example, the movie shows that Jesus doesn't know who he is and John The Baptist tells him. Jesus knew and told his mother and father when they couldn't find him when he was preaching as a young boy in the temple (going about his Father's business).

Jesus asked John to baptism him, the movie suggested John told Jesus.

In the movie version a mother asks Jesus to cast out demons in her son (named David). I think that was the story in the Bible where a father asked and Jesus asked the boy be brought to him. I don't remember him being named.

When captured in the Garden of Gethsemane, the movie didn't show Jesus healing Malchus' ear. In the tomb scene, too many people were there because Mary first found the tomb empty.

I found many inconsistencies as compared to the Bible, I've named a few which doesn't change the story or its meaning completely. However, Bill touts his books to be historically accurate and his movie was not. I don't know if he agreed to allow poetic license or if he doesn't know the Bible better.

Still, I'm glad I watched.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope they made their way home. There were 2 horses on this property when we first looked at and we were in total shock when the horses were still here on moving day 6 weeks later. They were pretty skinny and the back pasture was all torn up with bare patches (horses pull up the grass instead of chewing it off). Their only water was an old bathtub that had scummy water in it. We were so furious when we called the realtor.
> 
> A couple days later the owner came for them. She had been boarding them here and said she wasn't told the property had sold and the owner claimed he had told her. Either way, not a good experience for the horses who had been fending for themselves for a week or more.


That's a shame.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it's working now , but decide you all will have to tell me what you like best buttons or small leaves. I know you will be honest with me.
> 
> I am never going to do this again, or not until net idea goes through this brain drain.
> 
> ...


I understand the frustration at trying something and it doesn't work out or having so many ideas you don't know where to start. Hang in there!

Reward - I'm not sure. I thought it was some kind of acting (never did that after age 7 - at 7 was in ballet Wizard of Oz - played Dorothy - very thrilling - at a real theater - would have liked to but not my life style.

Maybe it was a business thing - which has never interested me - but I was trying to be very professional - hard to do while snoring away in jammies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Your confused try my mind I keep changing every other thing. I am so confused I can't keep it straight either. :XD: :XD:


Living it with you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> First you need a gauge and swatch of your background stitch which will give you the overall dimensions of your project. Then swatch your cable pattern or cable/lace pattern to come up with the gauge for each repeat of the pattern. Then you have to work out the math for how many repeats are required for the dimensions and work out how many background or filler stitches are required to make the make the overall design work (eg 5 seed or reverse stocking stitches between cable panels). There is a lot of math involved in the original design of a complicated textured or lace pattern. Modifying an existing design by adding or subtracting repeats, adding or subtracting stitches between repeats, or changing border stitches is a lot easier.


I love your orderly mind, WCK. That's the way to go - organize, write it down. Trouble is, you have to slow down to do that. Patience, I tell myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

morning all. 
KPG glad I did not watch it now got busy with other things. 
Don't like when Bible is changed to provide entertainment .

WCk love your post of pictures of Auntie Acid, and Maxine. Have Maxine Calender . 

KPG and Jokim Early to Bed early to raise makes a girl health wealth and Wise. Well maybe not so much in my case. 

Joey how neat to know dreams solve problems. 

CB good thing song not sung. You would end up on floor and crawl out of church.

Sedar meal sounds interesting. 

Sun out warming up into upper 60's. 

Wonder what the fuss is about in Indiana, why did they not picket other states who have pass the same law. Governor has proposed another bill that will make understood what is meant by some who are religious can do. 
Like a couple of people in state have said. They would not turn gay's away. But still think that Christian's should have the right to practice their faith. Muslim do, and other so called religion do. Why should it not be for Christians too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Today will be fun. Going to get spit at, kicked at and screamed at for several hours. Helping out at an alpaca shearing. It really isn't that bad, and she really needs the help.


you know your funny.spiting kicked screaming thought you were going to a rally with Liberal going at you.

But alpaca's shearing, to funny. But they may be Liberals too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I know what you mean. It's beyond me, too. I understand what KPG is saying and if it doesn't come out right, I'm going to her house and have her fix it for me. :XD: :XD: :XD: She shouldn't be that difficult to find, what with all the pulsing and ZZZZZt's going on. Why just parking in her driveway would be like plugging in at the campground. :thumbup: :thumbup:


No problem! btw you're *right*! The outside motion detector lights will come on and flood you in light whenever you drive up announcing your arrival.

So, I don't have to leave the lights on. :-D :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I read ahead and also did the math and agree that you should go with 17 stitches instead of 18 at the beginning of the row. I saw there were over 50 projects posted on Rav and found it a little strange that no one mentioned adjusting the stitch count and that the errata wasn't updated. But as long as you have 314 stitches between the markers the cable and lace pattern should work out according to the chart.
> 
> It's a beautiful shawl; hope you post a pic before giving it to your friend.


Thank goodness you gave the same advice I did, WCK. I was afraid I ruined Solo's project and walked away after giving her the wrong advice. I only read what Solo posted, and quickly, but decided the designer was wrong. I've never written a knitting pattern, so I shouldn't have suggested that designer was wrong, but I think she was or didn't catch the typo in print.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood a beautiful day in the neighborhood, won't you be wont you be my neighbor.

Love Mr.Rogers now it will be stuck in your head all day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> morning all.
> KPG glad I did not watch it now got busy with other things.
> Don't like when Bible is changed to provide entertainment .
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie, I'm glad I watched it, but I'm already a born-again Christian, know the Bible fairly well, so could follow the movie and still know the truth. I was both surprised and disappointed and still don't know why O'Reilly gave his approval.

Never early to bed, not often early to rise, the rest, I'll leave to your imagination and decision!

Indiana - where were all the protestors when Obama signed a similar law? Oh, that's right, they conveniently forget that he did. Hypocrites.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you know your funny.spiting kicked screaming thought you were going to a rally with Liberal going at you.
> 
> But alpaca's shearing, to funny. But they may be Liberals too.


  I think the alpacas are more polite, brighter and somewhat useful even if they are Libs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood a beautiful day in the neighborhood, won't you be wont you be my neighbor.
> 
> Love Mr.Rogers now it will be stuck in your head all day.


I think all his cardigans were machine knit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw on news no agreement with Iran? What a shock not, they are know demanded what was agreed on in talks the other day.

Poor Kerry has to stay another day. Last day of lifting sanctions which should have never been done in first place until Iran agreed to everything. What fools government are to have allowed that. This administration is not on track to do anything right. 

Did they really think Iran would give up nuclear weapons? Even I knew they wouldn't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think the alpacas are more polite, brighter and somewhat useful even if they are Libs.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning!

KPG...I agree with your summary of Killing Jesus. O'Reilly claimed it was an historical piece and not a religious piece, but I'd say that it was neither. I especially didn't like the ending with Peter's nets being filled with fish (again) and Peter declaring "He's here!" How is that any less miraculous than Jesus actually appearing among them? Like you say, I'm still glad I watched it though.

WCK...thank you for the link about the Bolivian women knitting the heart valve fixtures...totally awesome! 

Bon...in my flying dreams I walk up to a door and holding onto the doorknob my legs lift up off the floor behind me and letting go of the doorknob I glide through the house. Sometimes I end up outside and soar but mostly its in the house. I'm always convinced that I'm awake when I'm flying and am disappointed when I actually do wake up and realize the doorknob thing doesn't really work!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

How nice - the world is burning - time for another golf outing for <0!


He's off ....


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a Christian Seder meal.


CB...thanks so much for the description of the Passover Seder meal. Our church is having it on Wednesday night and I'm not sure we'll be able to go.

I'm having Lamb on Easter and was going to have brocolli rabe, rice, and roasted brussels/carrots with it, but maybe I'll think about doing ratatouille instead.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country! First time I've been able to say this in a long time. Hope this is a good day for all.
> 
> Today begins Holy Week, the holiest time in Christendom. Let our focus be on the suffering, Passion, Crucifixion, Death and Resurrection of our Savior, Jesus.
> Let us also remember our Jewish brethren as they celebrate Passover and enjoy their Seder.♥


Amen!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Indiana - where were all the protestors when Obama signed a similar law? Oh, that's right, they conveniently forget that he did. Hypocrites.


Oops - I meant Bill Clinton who signed a similar law. Also, Indiana is only mimicking what many others states have instituted by legislation or by the courts. An individual in Indians may raise the religious freedom law as a defense and need not show the govt is involved.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like that too. I made a complete playhouse of fabric (inside and outside) for the kids. It was a lot of work but they love it.
> 
> I love this ... (the woman makes the dolls and their outfits)


How sweet...even the little sandwiches and cookies!

Did you take pictures of the playhouse you made? I'd love to see it!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning ladies ♥
Remember those Dick Dastardly and Muttley cartoons of the 1970`s where Muttley is mad and mutters to himself? That was me last night when I had to take quite a few rows back on one of the afghans I`m making for Bils grand babies 




Sassasanfrass n sassnfrassing


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved Mr. Rogers.


My son, when he was about 5-7, loved to watch Mr. Rogers. Fred Rogers really calmed my almost-hyper son down to where he could sit for the half hour the program was on. He, FR, had a special approach, and a calming voice to reach small children.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great game!


I''m torn: I have friends in Wisconsin and in Kentucky. Better not take sides this time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you're right. Once I wrote a little piece in answer to mothers' saying, "Can't you see I"m busy?" They don't see that mommy is busy. They just see their beloved mother, and they want to see her, to talk to her, to have her listen, or maybe once in a while to have her get them a cookie! They don't see the broom in her hand or the phone at her ear. They see only her - the person they love most in the world - and they want her.


You are so spot on, Bonnie! When my grandkids come over, they just want to talk and tell me all about what's going on in their lives. I just drop everything and listen. Dinner can wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I did see that on FB. You lead a wild and daring life, CB! Everybody wants to hang out with you - even the horses!


Yes, the horses like her yard.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a Christian Seder meal.
> Preparing the Seder
> 
> The Christian version of the Jewish Passover Seder, or ritual meal, modified for use in families. It is most effective in teaching children (and parents, too) the tradition of the Mass, a representation of the Last Supper of our Lord with his apostles, where He instituted the sacrifice of the Mass and the priesthood.
> ...


Thank you, CB, for that very thorough and instructional article on the Seder. I will copy and save it for telling my GK's about, again. I love the symbolism. Jewish people are still with us because they remember.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray ...I just found out that Bill will be having two grand sons!!
Ashley had a scan this morning, and her scan showed two perfect precious little boys.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Today will be fun. Going to get spit at, kicked at and screamed at for several hours. Helping out at an alpaca shearing. It really isn't that bad, and she really needs the help.


I thought only camels spat. ;-) 
Sound like fun. Shearing's really the bottom line in spinning isn't it? :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I read ahead and also did the math and agree that you should go with 17 stitches instead of 18 at the beginning of the row. I saw there were over 50 projects posted on Rav and found it a little strange that no one mentioned adjusting the stitch count and that the errata wasn't updated. But as long as you have 314 stitches between the markers the cable and lace pattern should work out according to the chart.
> 
> It's a beautiful shawl; hope you post a pic before giving it to your friend.


Thanks WCK. I knit the row and counted the stitches. I had 328 stitches. I then counted again and came up with 337 stitches, then 334 stitches, then one last time and 337 stitches. I then ripped out the row and counted the stitches, 334 and then 332. Then I put it away for the night. I'm going to rip back the whole thing and start over paying attention to the number of stitches. At least I am no wear near Yarnie's total of knitting and frogging ... yet.

I think the shawl is doable for me and my limited knitting experience. Then I have wonderful, helpful friends for a lifeline. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll definitely post a picture when it is completed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim, nice that we're both on at the same time today! I think the pattern is only available in the Interweave Folk Shawl book, but these are the users who posted their shawls on Rav
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kilkenny-cable-shawl/people
> 
> Solo -- after clicking on more info on the projects, looks like others did adjust stitch counts to adjust for shawl size or weight of yarn. I think as long as you have the right number of stitches for your cable/lace repeats, you can be flexible with borders and number of total stitches.


Thanks again WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I did not watch the movie either, since he did not use the Bible in writing his book. The Bible is the best source of history for that time. The other sources support what the Bible says.
> 
> The interview Pence gave Stephanopoulos (sp) was very telling. Pence kept repeating that tolerance is a two way street. But the Libs do not believe that. It is only tolerance if everyone does things their way. Then they think freedom is that they can "demand" people to do it or face financial or personal ruin. Stephanopoulos kept repeating that didn't this give people the right to discriminate.
> 
> I do believe there is Freedom of Religion in the Constitution. I have not found homosexual rights in the Constitution.


Me, too, I don't get that the Libs think a buz owner doesn't have the right to decide what products or services they'll offer. It is the Hobby Lobby case all over again which has been settled by the Supreme Court.

I'm willing to bet Steph badgered Pence to say the law is discriminating particularly against the LBGT community. That's usually his tactic, and the Dems don't care if Christians or any other religious freedom is abandoned since they normally ignore or don't know The Constitution.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Watcha doin?


Hello KPG! Little snow in the air this am. :-( 
Have to get the house cleaned for Easter, plan a menu, bake and cook. Church early on Sunday and then hurry for the company that's coming for brunch at 11 am. Next week we're celebrating MIL's 99th B'day and 40+ are expected at a local restaurant to celebrate. Relatives are coming from all over the country, staying in motels, but will probably stop by for a supper the day before and going-away breakfast on Sunday, for at least 16. I've stocked up on plasticware and paper plates.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> How sweet...even the little sandwiches and cookies!
> 
> Did you take pictures of the playhouse you made? I'd love to see it!


I think another crafter makes the mini faux treats.

Yes, of course, I have lots of pics of the playhouse I made; will send some to you by e-mail.

For me the best memories are the original comments when the play began ... I still remember those little voices and their comments and laugh my head off.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to say, like the book, I was disappointed. I'm glad I watched, but also like the book, O'Reilly or the producer took liberties, and I felt if you don't know the true story from the Bible, you'd be lost and miss some important points.
> 
> For example, the movie shows that Jesus doesn't know who he is and John The Baptist tells him. Jesus knew and told his mother and father when they couldn't find him when he was preaching as a young boy in the temple (going about his Father's business).
> 
> ...


Movies always take poetic license. We dvr'd the movie to watch without the commercials.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's the sagging poundage that's getting me.


Me too.   :-o :? :| :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning ladies ♥
> Remember those Dick Dastardly and Muttley cartoons of the 1970`s where Muttley is mad and mutters to himself? That was me last night when I had to take quite a few rows back on one of the afghans I`m making for Bils grand babies
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, no, we're in a rip roaring season ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> 18 + 1= 19, then 13 X 21 =273, then 17 = 309
> 
> that's what I got. Then if you add the 16 border stitches you 326


Thanks LTL. My numbers are wrong for the knitted 14 rows, so I'm going to frog it and start over.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray ...I just found out that Bill will be having two grand sons!!
> Ashley had a scan this morning, and her scan showed two perfect precious little boys.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I thought only camels spat. ;-)
> Sound like fun. Shearing's really the bottom line in spinning isn't it? :-D


I now know camels are also very stubborn.

I rode one in Thailand. When the trainer brought us to the steps where I could embark, the camel refused to be led and kept walking me around. He didn't want to cooperate so I had lots of time to coach him into letting me walk on my own two feet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie, I'm glad I watched it, but I'm already a born-again Christian, know the Bible fairly well, so could follow the movie and still know the truth. I was both surprised and disappointed and still don't know why O'Reilly gave his approval.
> 
> Never early to bed, not often early to rise, the rest, I'll leave to your imagination and decision!
> 
> Indiana - where were all the protestors when Obama signed a similar law? Oh, that's right, they conveniently forget that he did. Hypocrites.


All the more reason to stick to our morals and principles.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have often wondered why any person can walk into any business and tell them what they "HAVE" to do, or face a lawsuit.
> 
> Other than housing or employment, where the words, "sexual orientation" are included in the description of discrimination; where is it in any law? I do not remember seeing it. Can someone help me find it?


A person can't tell you to do a job that you don't want to do. The progressive way is to strong arm, sue, and scream intolerance, when they are the intolerant ones. 
Why would a straight or gay couple want a company to bake and decorate, arrange bouquet, photograph, coordinate or have any part in the ceremony if it's against their beliefs. 
I don't know the name of the famous photographer, but he did wonderful photo's of presidents, George W. asked him to do some photo's for him and his family the photographer turned him down... he said it was an artistic decision....he did not agree with W's politics and that would have an effect on his work. Makes sense, and everyone was o.k with it and moved on. 
When you read the book 'Rules for Radicals' by Saul Alinsky you can predict what lenghts some will go to.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hosanna to the King.
> We are going to watch the rerun of Killing Jesus. Let me know how the movie is.
> We had a Passover display today at church. So different than the picture of "The Last Supper" picture. The table in a curve and Jesus at the right side of the table. John was the youngest so he was at Jesus right hand on the end. That is were the children were seated.Then Judas on his left side. They sat on the floor with the left elbow on the table and ate with their right hand. I wish I had taken a pic to share with you. Very interesting. We have a reservation for the Seder meal Friday. I have never been to one and I am excited. Dh has been when he was young but doesn't remember anything but eating parsley. His Daddy was a jeweler that worked for a Jewish family so he got to celebrate with them .


CB, I think you will enjoy the history of the meal. Since my family was not religious, I've only been to a handful of Seders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I knit the row and counted the stitches. I had 328 stitches. I then counted again and came up with 337 stitches, then 334 stitches, then one last time and 337 stitches. I then ripped out the row and counted the stitches, 334 and then 332. Then I put it away for the night. I'm going to rip back the whole thing and start over paying attention to the number of stitches. At least I am no wear near Yarnie's total of knitting and frogging ... yet.
> 
> I think the shawl is doable for me and my limited knitting experience. Then I have wonderful, helpful friends for a lifeline. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll definitely post a picture when it is completed.


Oh, boy, Solo! Get yourself some colored needle markers. I use those from Joanns or the craft stores (rubber - green, purple, red, etc.).

I'd place a marker every 50 stitches so you can easily get an accurate count. It is much easier to count 50 sts and move markers than do an entire count of all stitches.

For that pattern you may wish to mark every 42 stitches once you start the 12 + kfb pattern as that is a multiple of 14 stitches.

Whatever the count, placing markers should help.

You can do it and we can help!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can just imagine you starting to giggle and flap your arms in church :lol: :lol:


My DH would tackle me. I told them I was leaving just to let them know . When they started singing old hymns I was fearful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ...


Ahhaaaahhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hello KPG! Little snow in the air this am. :-(
> Have to get the house cleaned for Easter, plan a menu, bake and cook. Church early on Sunday and then hurry for the company that's coming for brunch at 11 am. Next week we're celebrating MIL's 99th B'day and 40+ are expected at a local restaurant to celebrate. Relatives are coming from all over the country, staying in motels, but will probably stop by for a supper the day before and going-away breakfast on Sunday, for at least 16. I've stocked up on plasticware and paper plates.


Phew! I'm tired reading what you'll be doing. Congrats your MIL will reach her 99th B'day. That's amazing. You'll have a great two weeks with so many visiting.

I wish you a wonderful Easter celebration too.

I lost a very dear friend;young, yesterday. I'm brokenhearted. The circle of life is a very dear one. We must enjoy our loved ones while we can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Today will be fun. Going to get spit at, kicked at and screamed at for several hours. Helping out at an alpaca shearing. It really isn't that bad, and she really needs the help.


Maybe you can wear a hat so you won't get spit in your hair. Maybe goggles for you eyes. It does sound fun. Will you get any to spin?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country! First time I've been able to say this in a long time. Hope this is a good day for all.
> 
> Today begins Holy Week, the holiest time in Christendom. Let our focus be on the suffering, Passion, Crucifixion, Death and Resurrection of our Savior, Jesus.
> Let us also remember our Jewish brethren as they celebrate Passover and enjoy their Seder.♥


♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :shock: I've been cloned .... this could be dangerous.


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A person can't tell you to do a job that you don't want to do. The progressive way is to strong arm, sue, and scream intolerance, when they are the intolerant ones.
> Why would a straight or gay couple want a company to bake and decorate, arrange bouquet, photograph, coordinate or have any part in the ceremony if it's against their beliefs.
> I don't know the name of the famous photographer, but he did wonderful photo's of presidents, George W. asked him to do some photo's for him and his family the photographer turned him down... he said it was an artistic decision....he did not agree with W's politics and that would have an effect on his work. Makes sense, and everyone was o.k with it and moved on.
> When you read the book 'Rules for Radicals' by Saul Alinsky you can predict what lenghts some will go to.


Bullies, is another words that perfectly describes the leftists. It's a word that they bandy about but themselves are guilty of being!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Watcha doin?


I was wondering too?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been working in the yard this AM. DH flew to Texas yesterday (job related) and will be out of town until Wed. I've raked up 3 barrels of corn cobbs from our squirrel feeding area and put them in the Wood Doctor that heats the barns. Temps are warm enough to let the WD burn down to ashes and shut it down for the year!!!! Spring is finally upon us. Going to fix some lunch and decide what is next. 
Talk later, and plan to catch up on the D&P chat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The kids did love that song. I have yards of a fabric with colorful foxes in vivid rainbow colors to make girls apparel.
> 
> The song drove me nuts, but the fabric is so pretty!


Matthew would sing it to me before I heard the song. I thought what in the world is he singing? He would jump around and act it out. I didn't have a clue until I heard it. DD found him a stuffed fox at Cracker Barrel that sang it and they came to my house with it. I hid the thing while they were here. I gave it back to him when they went home. DD had to listen to it on the 5 hr home. That should teach her a lesson.
I bet the fabric is cute. I have seen a lot of cute knitted hats and scarves like foxes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to say, like the book, I was disappointed. I'm glad I watched, but also like the book, O'Reilly or the producer took liberties, and I felt if you don't know the true story from the Bible, you'd be lost and miss some important points.
> 
> For example, the movie shows that Jesus doesn't know who he is and John The Baptist tells him. Jesus knew and told his mother and father when they couldn't find him when he was preaching as a young boy in the temple (going about his Father's business).
> 
> ...


I hate it when they change the Word around. Why bother to make a movie or book if you are going to change the Truth? I suspected that to happen. I started reading the book but when I read that Bill said that Jesus was 36 instead of 33 when He died I lost interest. 
It makes me angry so I don't know if I will watch it or not now.
But saying this I have never seen a movie that is totally correct. I guess Hollywood thinks they can do a better job. :shock: Or they are just ignore of the Scriptures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood a beautiful day in the neighborhood, won't you be wont you be my neighbor.
> 
> Love Mr.Rogers now it will be stuck in your head all day.


Gee thanks. Now I have in my mind. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think all his cardigans were machine knit.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> KPG...I agree with your summary of Killing Jesus. O'Reilly claimed it was an historical piece and not a religious piece, but I'd say that it was neither. I especially didn't like the ending with Peter's nets being filled with fish (again) and Peter declaring "He's here!" How is that any less miraculous than Jesus actually appearing among them? Like you say, I'm still glad I watched it though.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB...thanks so much for the description of the Passover Seder meal. Our church is having it on Wednesday night and I'm not sure we'll be able to go.
> 
> I'm having Lamb on Easter and was going to have brocolli rabe, rice, and roasted brussels/carrots with it, but maybe I'll think about doing ratatouille instead.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Amen!


Amen Sis!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning ladies ♥
> Remember those Dick Dastardly and Muttley cartoons of the 1970`s where Muttley is mad and mutters to himself? That was me last night when I had to take quite a few rows back on one of the afghans I`m making for Bils grand babies
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I know the feeling. I have no project on the needles yet. I know you have many. I hate to have to wait for my mind to kick in on a project.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray ...I just found out that Bill will be having two grand sons!!
> Ashley had a scan this morning, and her scan showed two perfect precious little boys.


Now you know what color you can knit. Yay! You know all about boys. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Phew! I'm tired reading what you'll be doing. Congrats your MIL will reach her 99th B'day. That's amazing. You'll have a great two weeks with so many visiting.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Easter celebration too.
> 
> Thank you for the Easter wishes, KPG. It is a special holyday, different from Christmas in that I find myself more introspectful at this time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I knit the row and counted the stitches. I had 328 stitches. I then counted again and came up with 337 stitches, then 334 stitches, then one last time and 337 stitches. I then ripped out the row and counted the stitches, 334 and then 332. Then I put it away for the night. I'm going to rip back the whole thing and start over paying attention to the number of stitches. At least I am no wear near Yarnie's total of knitting and frogging ... yet.
> 
> I think the shawl is doable for me and my limited knitting experience. Then I have wonderful, helpful friends for a lifeline. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll definitely post a picture when it is completed.


I have trouble getting the right amount too. I need someone to start projects for me. Then to finish. Like the sewing up part.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me, too, I don't get that the Libs think a buz owner doesn't have the right to decide what products or services they'll offer. It is the Hobby Lobby case all over again which has been settled by the Supreme Court.
> 
> I'm willing to bet Steph badgered Pence to say the law is discriminating particularly against the LBGT community. That's usually his tactic, and the Dems don't care if Christians or any other religious freedom is abandoned since they normally ignore or don't know The Constitution.


Yep


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hello KPG! Little snow in the air this am. :-(
> Have to get the house cleaned for Easter, plan a menu, bake and cook. Church early on Sunday and then hurry for the company that's coming for brunch at 11 am. Next week we're celebrating MIL's 99th B'day and 40+ are expected at a local restaurant to celebrate. Relatives are coming from all over the country, staying in motels, but will probably stop by for a supper the day before and going-away breakfast on Sunday, for at least 16. I've stocked up on plasticware and paper plates.


Girl you are going to be soooo busy. Happy Birthday to your MIL. I know you have been a good DIL to her. Blessing to you in this next 2 weeks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A person can't tell you to do a job that you don't want to do. The progressive way is to strong arm, sue, and scream intolerance, when they are the intolerant ones.
> Why would a straight or gay couple want a company to bake and decorate, arrange bouquet, photograph, coordinate or have any part in the ceremony if it's against their beliefs.
> I don't know the name of the famous photographer, but he did wonderful photo's of presidents, George W. asked him to do some photo's for him and his family the photographer turned him down... he said it was an artistic decision....he did not agree with W's politics and that would have an effect on his work. Makes sense, and everyone was o.k with it and moved on.
> When you read the book 'Rules for Radicals' by Saul Alinsky you can predict what lenghts some will go to.


Yes again!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, I think you will enjoy the history of the meal. Since my family was not religious, I've only been to a handful of Seders.


Thanks Solo I am excited about it. The church fellowship hall maybe too small. We may have to have it in the gym. This our second one I missed the first Seder .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girl you are going to be soooo busy. Happy Birthday to your MIL. I know you have been a good DIL to her. Blessing to you in this next 2 weeks.


Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Phew! I'm tired reading what you'll be doing. Congrats your MIL will reach her 99th B'day. That's amazing. You'll have a great two weeks with so many visiting.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Easter celebration too.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend;young, yesterday. I'm brokenhearted. The circle of life is a very dear one. We must enjoy our loved ones while we can.


I am sorry to hear that. We have so many friends battling cancer right now. Hugs to you on your loss. ♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry to hear that. We have so many friends battling cancer right now. Hugs to you on your loss. ♥


Thanks CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did not watch the movie either, since he did not use the Bible in writing his book. The Bible is the best source of history for that time. The other sources support what the Bible says.
> 
> The interview Pence gave Stephanopoulos (sp) was very telling. Pence kept repeating that tolerance is a two way street. But the Libs do not believe that. It is only tolerance if everyone does things their way. Then they think freedom is that they can "demand" people to do it or face financial or personal ruin. Stephanopoulos kept repeating that didn't this give people the right to discriminate.
> 
> I do believe there is Freedom of Religion in the Constitution. I have not found homosexual rights in the Constitution.


I think a business should be able to choose who they desire as a customer, without having it close down their business. After all, High scale retail stores and other businesses that cater to the rich have gotten away with it for years. It's not for religious reasons, but it is discrimination. (However, there are those that do worship money and gold so a case could most likely be made.) All the get in your face intimidation tactics are going overboard knowing there is another business nearby that would be glad to serve them. I suppose they feel empowered by having a business close down. Too bad they don't think about what they are doing to the business owners and the employees.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning ladies ♥
> Remember those Dick Dastardly and Muttley cartoons of the 1970`s where Muttley is mad and mutters to himself? That was me last night when I had to take quite a few rows back on one of the afghans I`m making for Bils grand babies
> 
> 
> ...


I loved those cartoons. Muttley is my absolute favorite. I loved his laugh at Dick Dastardly, putting his paw over his mouth and HEHEHEHEing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think a business should be able to choose who they desire as a customer, without having it close down their business. After all, High scale retail stores and other businesses that cater to the rich have gotten away with it for years. It's not for religious reasons, but it is discrimination. (However, there are those that do worship money and gold so a case could most likely be made.) All the get in your face intimidation tactics are going overboard knowing there is another business nearby that would be glad to serve them. I suppose they feel empowered by having a business close down. Too bad they don't think about what they are doing to the business owners and the employees.


They destroy their own reputation in the process, if they had a good one to begin with. 
1st. Amendment rights trump anything that follows! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I thought only camels spat. ;-)
> Sound like fun. Shearing's really the bottom line in spinning isn't it? :-D


Llamas spit also. I took DD to a petting zoo when she was little. There was a sign on the llama's corral that told people that they spit. We saw them spit at some really obnoxious people.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Llamas spit also. I took DD to a petting zoo when she was little. There was a sign on the llama's corral that told people that they spit. We saw them spit at some really obnoxious people.


Obviously, animals of discernment! :wink: :lol: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, boy, Solo! Get yourself some colored needle markers. I use those from Joanns or the craft stores (rubber - green, purple, red, etc.).
> 
> I'd place a marker every 50 stitches so you can easily get an accurate count. It is much easier to count 50 sts and move markers than do an entire count of all stitches.
> 
> ...


I put markers on every 100 stitches as I cast on. I messed the count up somewhere in the border stitches, so am starting over. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I put markers on every 100 stitches as I cast on. I messed the count up somewhere in the border stitches, so am starting over. Thanks for the tip.


Good luck, Solo. Will you take a photo of the finished item?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good luck, Solo. Will you take a photo of the finished item?


Yes. Hopefully this is the only hurdle.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. Hopefully this is the only hurdle.


  :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you know your funny.spiting kicked screaming thought you were going to a rally with Liberal going at you.
> 
> But alpaca's shearing, to funny. But they may be Liberals too.


No the AOLW just act like scared animals

I got screamed at, tinkled on and had a nice layer of green (grass) spit on my jeans. They really did well. We got 30+ done in 7 hours. I roped their ankles, did minor cleanup and held their heads. It was a lot of fun. Good to get out and do some 'farm work'


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Camels are the meanest. Llamas are used as guardian animals and for their fiber. They will spit to keep 'things' away. If they are handled like pets, chances are they won't spit at you. Alpacas are the least likely to spit. And they usually do it in fear. I have never had one spit at me when I visit with them. But they are tied down, being handled by strangers, have very large shears going over their bodies, getting toe nails clipped and teeth ground down. I might be a tad grumpy too


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No the AOLW just act like scared animals
> 
> I got screamed at, tinkled on and had a nice layer of green (grass) spit on my jeans. They really did well. We got 30+ done in 7 hours. I roped their ankles, did minor cleanup and held their heads. It was a lot of fun. Good to get out and do some 'farm work'


Do they get dipped in something like sheep do at shearing time?
You must be tired. Time for a relaxing bath and a glass of wine.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No the AOLW just act like scared animals
> 
> I got screamed at, tinkled on and had a nice layer of green (grass) spit on my jeans. They really did well. We got 30+ done in 7 hours. I roped their ankles, did minor cleanup and held their heads. It was a lot of fun. Good to get out and do some 'farm work'


Sounds like an alpaca rodeo. I've never been around alpaca's, it sounds like you all enjoyed yourselves and I'm sure they needed the help. I have a donkey that has a thick coat from this past winter ( I love saying past winter). Maybe I'll shear and spin some yarn and knit up some progressive underwear. They would be coarse, wiry, itchy, debri infested and they could double as small tents. His fur repels rain and such. ;-) ;-)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do they get dipped in something like sheep do at shearing time?
> You must be tired. Time for a relaxing bath and a glass of wine.


I don't know about sheep dipping. But alpacas do not have any grease of lanoline in their fiber, so it is like shearing a dog.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I don't know about sheep dipping. But alpacas do not have any grease of lanoline in their fiber, so it is like shearing a dog.


Oh, I didn't know that. Is that why alpaca yarn 'grows'? Strange that this animal's hair does not have oil on it. Alpacas must not have any oil glands on their skin.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone used an edge brownie pan? I bought one and wondered if you like it and anything I need to know. we like edges.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I put markers on every 100 stitches as I cast on. I messed the count up somewhere in the border stitches, so am starting over. Thanks for the tip.


I place markers too at every 50 stitches if the entire row is a single pattern. If I am cabling, as I am now, I place markers between pattern changes. I have lots of them in my current project. They keep me focused on one section at a time. Now I am wondering if Wendy uses them on her blanket projects?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I place markers too at every 50 stitches if the entire row is a single pattern. If I am cabling, as I am now, I place markers between pattern changes. I have lots of them in my current project. They keep me focused on one section at a time. Now I am wondering if Wendy uses them on her blanket projects?


During cast-on I place markers every 40 stitches, and as needed in the project. Also I make my markers out of yarn, I have the colored plastic ones but just prefer soft markers.

how is your MIL kc? how are you and DH holding up? Hugs


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girl you are going to be soooo busy. Happy Birthday to your MIL. I know you have been a good DIL to her. Blessing to you in this next 2 weeks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray ...I just found out that Bill will be having two grand sons!!
> Ashley had a scan this morning, and her scan showed two perfect precious little boys.


Great news, I can see the blue yarn and hear the needles clicking from my kitchen window


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I knit the row and counted the stitches. I had 328 stitches. I then counted again and came up with 337 stitches, then 334 stitches, then one last time and 337 stitches. I then ripped out the row and counted the stitches, 334 and then 332. Then I put it away for the night. I'm going to rip back the whole thing and start over paying attention to the number of stitches. At least I am no wear near Yarnie's total of knitting and frogging ... yet.
> 
> I think the shawl is doable for me and my limited knitting experience. Then I have wonderful, helpful friends for a lifeline. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll definitely post a picture when it is completed.


Looking forward to the picture of the finished shawl. Sorry you had such a rough start. Your a great friend to do this for her!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I've been working in the yard this AM. DH flew to Texas yesterday (job related) and will be out of town until Wed. I've raked up 3 barrels of corn cobbs from our squirrel feeding area and put them in the Wood Doctor that heats the barns. Temps are warm enough to let the WD burn down to ashes and shut it down for the year!!!! Spring is finally upon us. Going to fix some lunch and decide what is next.
> Talk later, and plan to catch up on the D&P chat.


Three wheel barrels full? That is lots of squirrel feed. Do you use the ashes for your garden?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Obviously, animals of discernment! :wink: :lol: :XD:


Our kind of animals. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No the AOLW just act like scared animals
> 
> I got screamed at, tinkled on and had a nice layer of green (grass) spit on my jeans. They really did well. We got 30+ done in 7 hours. I roped their ankles, did minor cleanup and held their heads. It was a lot of fun. Good to get out and do some 'farm work'


Sounds like a productive and fun day. You could be a cowgirl easy. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Anyone used an edge brownie pan? I bought one and wondered if you like it and anything I need to know. we like edges.


Ohhh I have never seen one of those before. Love the edges.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our kind of animals. :lol:


Yessss!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved those cartoons. Muttley is my absolute favorite. I loved his laugh at Dick Dastardly, putting his paw over his mouth and HEHEHEHEing.


Here ya go solo...just for you. Feel free to save it by right clicking and saving it on your computer to have a smile whenever you feel like it.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v160/wavlovr/wavs%20icons/4.gif


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Great news, I can see the blue yarn and hear the needles clicking from my kitchen window


Thanks gali
I`m using mint green for the first afghan....hope it`s not too girly. And I am using white for the second one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks gali
> I`m using mint green for the first afghan....hope it`s not too girly. And I am using white for the second one.


I'm sure they'll both be beautiful, WendyBee. Pictures please, when done? Thank you.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies and gent. Tomorrow is another day, to look forward to. God Bless!&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gifty.,..that is such a beautiful pic you have as your avatar. Such a beautiful way to welcome in spring at last.
I`m so deeply sorry for the loss of your dear friend. I know you must be hurting a lot today.
Maybe today is the time to tell you that the 2 afghans I`m making for our friends twins is in honor of your Mother, and your late friend. i`m using my special needles gifted to me, and I couldn`t think of a more wonderful time to use them. 
Every stitch is made with love, and I know that your Mother is watching over those two precious babies, and that their parents get to hold them safe in their arms in August.
Thank you for such a wonderful gift &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood a beautiful day in the neighborhood, won't you be wont you be my neighbor.
> 
> Love Mr.Rogers now it will be stuck in your head all day.


Good thing to have stuck in your head. I loved it when he said, "I like you just the way you are."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw on news no agreement with Iran? What a shock not, they are know demanded what was agreed on in talks the other day.
> 
> Poor Kerry has to stay another day. Last day of lifting sanctions which should have never been done in first place until Iran agreed to everything. What fools government are to have allowed that. This administration is not on track to do anything right.
> 
> Did they really think Iran would give up nuclear weapons? Even I knew they wouldn't.


I agree with you Yarnie, I don't think they would ever give up the chance to create nuclear weapons, especially now that they are taking on Saudi Arabia over Yemen.

Iran has never made a secret of it's hatred towards Israel and the west; why would anyone not believe them??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have often wondered why any person can walk into any business and tell them what they "HAVE" to do, or face a lawsuit.
> 
> Other than housing or employment, where the words, "sexual orientation" are included in the description of discrimination; where is it in any law? I do not remember seeing it. Can someone help me find it?


There are a small number of Canadian doctors and pharmacies who refuse to prescribe or issue birth control pills or other medications that go against their values. They are only obligated to clearly post a sign to that effect.

There have been some cases where employees went to the Human Rights Board after being terminated for not fulfilling their job requirements. The results have been mixed, but for the most part it seems that if an employee knowingly accepted a position with clearly identified responsibilities they can be terminated if they refuse to fulfill those responsibilities.

Starting to see shifts in some areas - the ones that stick in my mind are related to hours of work concessions to women returning from maternity leave more than religious reasons. Although there was one case for a fellow who converted to Seventh Day Adventist and would no longer work a rotating Sat. shift.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning ladies ♥
> Remember those Dick Dastardly and Muttley cartoons of the 1970`s where Muttley is mad and mutters to himself? That was me last night when I had to take quite a few rows back on one of the afghans I`m making for Bils grand babies
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the afghans Wendy - but I did like Muttley :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray ...I just found out that Bill will be having two grand sons!!
> Ashley had a scan this morning, and her scan showed two perfect precious little boys.


Wonderful news Wendy! Prayers that all goes well for the next few months.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I knit the row and counted the stitches. I had 328 stitches. I then counted again and came up with 337 stitches, then 334 stitches, then one last time and 337 stitches. I then ripped out the row and counted the stitches, 334 and then 332. Then I put it away for the night. I'm going to rip back the whole thing and start over paying attention to the number of stitches. At least I am no wear near Yarnie's total of knitting and frogging ... yet.
> 
> I think the shawl is doable for me and my limited knitting experience. Then I have wonderful, helpful friends for a lifeline. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll definitely post a picture when it is completed.


Frustrating for you  Maybe try stitch markers every 30 - 40 stitches? Looking forward to seeing the finished result!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hello KPG! Little snow in the air this am. :-(
> Have to get the house cleaned for Easter, plan a menu, bake and cook. Church early on Sunday and then hurry for the company that's coming for brunch at 11 am. Next week we're celebrating MIL's 99th B'day and 40+ are expected at a local restaurant to celebrate. Relatives are coming from all over the country, staying in motels, but will probably stop by for a supper the day before and going-away breakfast on Sunday, for at least 16. I've stocked up on plasticware and paper plates.


Lots of excitement for MIL! Wishing her the very best on her birthday. Lots of extra work for you too, but I know it's important to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Phew! I'm tired reading what you'll be doing. Congrats your MIL will reach her 99th B'day. That's amazing. You'll have a great two weeks with so many visiting.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Easter celebration too.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend;young, yesterday. I'm brokenhearted. The circle of life is a very dear one. We must enjoy our loved ones while we can.


So sorry to hear about your friend KPG; it's so very hard to say goodbye to those we love. I hope you have lots of good memories and have comfort that you will see each other again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Matthew would sing it to me before I heard the song. I thought what in the world is he singing? He would jump around and act it out. I didn't have a clue until I heard it. DD found him a stuffed fox at Cracker Barrel that sang it and they came to my house with it. I hid the thing while they were here. I gave it back to him when they went home. DD had to listen to it on the 5 hr home. That should teach her a lesson.
> I bet the fabric is cute. I have seen a lot of cute knitted hats and scarves like foxes.


I bet DD wished she had ear plugs after the first 5 min :XD: Sounds like your knitted fox will be the perfect gift for your GS -- cute, but quiet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks gali
> I`m using mint green for the first afghan....hope it`s not too girly. And I am using white for the second one.


Both are what I would have chosen for babies if I didn't know. I don't think mint green is too girly. I always love white for babies. It is my first choice no matter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty.,..that is such a beautiful pic you have as your avatar. Such a beautiful way to welcome in spring at last.
> I`m so deeply sorry for the loss of your dear friend. I know you must be hurting a lot today.
> Maybe today is the time to tell you that the 2 afghans I`m making for our friends twins is in honor of your Mother, and your late friend. i`m using my special needles gifted to me, and I couldn`t think of a more wonderful time to use them.
> Every stitch is made with love, and I know that your Mother is watching over those two precious babies, and that their parents get to hold them safe in their arms in August.
> Thank you for such a wonderful gift ♥♥


♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off early. Here is the most important song in our lives. I love what the man did with it. I hope you all enjoy it.
http://faithtap.com/2738/kaoma-the-old-rugged-cross/
Sweet dreams. Fly away in your dreams. Ha. Love y'all.:}


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm sure they'll both be beautiful, WendyBee. Pictures please, when done? Thank you.♥


Sure thing Jokim.
The mint green looks a bit grubby because I had to take it back quite a bit on the bottom border. No one could see the mistake I made, but *I* knew it was there and didn`t feel comfortable knitting it until I was satisfied. I`m a very hard taskmaster when it comes to afghans - especially baby ones.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off early. Here is the most important song in our lives. I love what the man did with it. I hope you all enjoy it.
> http://faithtap.com/2738/kaoma-the-old-rugged-cross/
> Sweet dreams. Fly away in your dreams. Ha. Love y'all.:}


That`s a wonderful video Bumpy. Thanks so much for posting it. Such beautiful harmonies.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Well woke up and my back and hips are stiff and a bit sore. Guess all the exercise I do knitting and spinning did not prepare me for all the fun of yesterday. But that is okay I did have fun, and will probably buy one of her rose-grey fleeces to spin. Will wash it, but will send it off to a mill to be processed. In all honesty, washing alpaca is easy. Put it in a laundry bag, gently push it into warm water with Dawn, soak, rinse a few times using the very sophisticated dunk method and then laying it out to dry. If not windy, I could have it all done in a day.

Well off for a dose of Tylenol. Talk to you later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are a small number of Canadian doctors and pharmacies who refuse to prescribe or issue birth control pills or other medications that go against their values. They are only obligated to clearly post a sign to that effect.
> 
> There have been some cases where employees went to the Human Rights Board after being terminated for not fulfilling their job requirements. The results have been mixed, but for the most part it seems that if an employee knowingly accepted a position with clearly identified responsibilities they can be terminated if they refuse to fulfill those responsibilities.
> 
> Starting to see shifts in some areas - the ones that stick in my mind are related to hours of work concessions to women returning from maternity leave more than religious reasons. Although there was one case for a fellow who converted to Seventh Day Adventist and would no longer work a rotating Sat. shift.


That makes perfect sense. I wish we could see the forest instead of just the trees in the U.S. So simple - post a sign and let people go somewhere else. No angst, no anger, no hatred, no fights, no lawsuits. Gee, it's just too easy. We'd rather take the hard dirty path apparently.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful news Wendy! Prayers that all goes well for the next few months.


Wendy - exciting news - twins!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Frustrating for you  Maybe try stitch markers every 30 - 40 stitches? Looking forward to seeing the finished result!!


Stitch markers work for me, too. They break up the knitting on those long rows, and every time I get to one (every 20 stitches), I count to make sure I didn't make a mistake. It's like a little success every 20 stitches. And a relief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> During cast-on I place markers every 40 stitches, and as needed in the project. Also I make my markers out of yarn, I have the colored plastic ones but just prefer soft markers.
> 
> how is your MIL kc? how are you and DH holding up? Hugs


I like the fancy ones. I only have two like that - but I enjoy using them. The rest of mine are plastic. They're a big help to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just random reading, so -

KPG - I'm so sorry about your friend. Same thing happened to me a month ago. Very sad.

Jokim - what a wonderful family to come all that way to celebrate MIL's 99th! Happy birthday to her!

Wendy - such happy news - two babies!

Now I"m off to mail some Easter treats to the GKs I won't see. DS called last night to see if I wanted to go with him to hear Sarah sing in a choir concert at church tomorrow night. Of course I'd love to. So nice of him! Of course DH can't go - he's still "in quarantine."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off early. Here is the most important song in our lives. I love what the man did with it. I hope you all enjoy it.
> http://faithtap.com/2738/kaoma-the-old-rugged-cross/
> Sweet dreams. Fly away in your dreams. Ha. Love y'all.:}


That was so well done, thanks CB!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here ya go solo...just for you. Feel free to save it by right clicking and saving it on your computer to have a smile whenever you feel like it.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v160/wavlovr/wavs%20icons/4.gif


Thanks WeBee. How can you not smile watching Mutley laugh, especially when he is laughing at his "human" doing something stupid?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/30/b-r-e-a-k-i-n-g-top-generals-reveal-obamas-secret-high-level-military-purge/
B R E A K I N G  Top Generals Reveal Obamas Secret High Level Military Purge
Mar 30, 2015 by Eliyokim Cohen in DIASPORA

232
(by F. Michael Maloof, WND)  Retired Army Maj. Gen. Patrick Brady, recipient of the U.S. militarys highest decoration, the Medal of Honor, as well as other top retired officers, say President Obamas agenda is decimating the morale of the U.S. ranks to the point members no longer feel prepared to fight or have the desire to win.

There is no doubt he (Obama) is intent on emasculating the military and will fire anyone who disagrees with him over such issues as homosexuals, women in foxholes, the Obama sequester, Brady told WND.

They are purging everyone, and if you want to keep your job, just keep your mouth shut, one source told WND.

Not only are military service members being demoralized and the ranks overall readiness being reduced by the Obama administrations purge of key leaders, colonels  those lined up in rank to replace outgoing generals  are quietly taking their careers in other directions.

Retired Army Lt. Gen. William G. Jerry Boykin, who was with Delta Force and later Deputy Under Secretary of Defense for Intelligence under President George W. Bush, says it is worrying that four-star generals are being retired at the rate that has occurred under Obama.

Over the past three years, it is unprecedented for the number of four-star generals to be relieved of duty, and not necessarily relieved for cause, Boykin said.

I believe there is a purging of the military, he said. The problem is worse than we have ever seen.

Boykin points out that the military adheres to the constitutional requirement of a civilian leadership over the military. As a consequence, officers are not allowed to criticize their civilian leadership, as occurred when Gen. Stanley A. McChrystal was relieved in 2010 of his command of the International Security Assistance Force and commander of U.S. Forces in Afghanistan.

He was relieved due to what has been described as unflattering remarks made about Vice President Joe Biden and other administration officials in a Rolling Stone magazine article. He was recalled to Washington where Obama accepted his resignation as commander in Afghanistan.

Boykin says that because of the fundamental civilian leadership over the military, McCrystal was appropriately forced to retire.

Some officers were involved in adulterous affairs and those situations, Boykin said, also were grounds for dismissal.

Boykin specifically said that because of the civilian-military relationship, he did not see any prospect for a coup coming from the military ranks.

People Ive spoken to would like to see the military fulfill their constitutional duty and take out the president, Boykin said. Our Constitution puts a civilian in charge of the military and as a result a coup would not be constitutional. Youre not going to see a coup in the military.

Nevertheless, Boykin said the future of the military is becoming more and more of concern, since colonels who would be generals also are being relieved of duty, if they show that theyre not going to support Obamas agenda, which critics have described as socialist.

I talk to a lot of folks who dont support where Obama is taking the military, but in the military they cant say anything, Boykin said.

As a consequence, he said, the lower grades therefore have decided to leave, having been given the signal that there is no future in the military for them.

Boykin referred to recent reports that Obama has purged some 197 officers in the past five years.

These reports suggest these officers were suspected of disloyalty or disagreed with the Obama administration on policy or force-structure issues. As Boykin pointed out, a number of them have been relieved of duty for no given reason.

Morale is at an unprecedented low, Boykin said, part of which is due to sequestration.

Sequestration has seriously cut back operational readiness for the military to the point where Boykin said that often they have no ammunition and are unable to conduct training because of the planned cuts.

These officers want to train for war but are not be allowed to because of the preoccupation not only with sequestration, but what Boykin said were other concerns surfacing in the military under Obama as commander-in-chief.

He referred specifically to the recent repeal of Dont Ask, Dont Tell, which now allows openly homosexual personnel in the military. In addition, he said the integration of women into the infantry will reduce readiness of units. He also was critical of the rules of engagement which he says favor political correctness over our ability to fight to win.

The last time we won an all-out war was in 1944, Boykin said. Now, we dont have the will to win.

Brady, who was a legendary Dust Off air ambulance pilot in Vietnam and detailed his experiences in his book, Dead Men Flying: Victory in Viet Nam, said, The problem is military people will seldom, while on duty, go on the record over such issues, and many will not ever, no matter how true.

I hear from many off the record who are upset with the current military leadership and some are leaving and have left in the past, he said.

Brady referred to additional problems in todays military including girly-men leadership [and] medals for not shooting and operating a computer. This president will never fight if there is any reason to avoid it and with a helpless military he can just point to our weakness and shrug his shoulders.

Brady made similar references in a recent article he wrote for WND in which he said just when you thought the leadership of this government could not get any worse, it does. Never in history has an administration spawned another scandal to cover the current one.

The reference was to the recent firing of a number of generals to mask Obamas serial scandals, all prefaced by lies  Fast and Furious, Benghazi, NSA, IRS among others.

WND reported that three of the nine firings by Obama this year alone were linked to the controversy surrounding the Sep. 11, 2012, terrorist attack on the CIA special mission in Benghazi, Libya.

In one case, U.S. Army Gen. Carter Ham, who commanded U.S. African Command when the consulate was attacked and four Americans were killed, was highly critical of the decision by the State Department not to send in reinforcements.

Obama has insisted there were no reinforcements available that night.

But Ham contends reinforcements could have been sent in time, and he said he never was given a stand-down order. However, others contend that he was given the order but defied it. He ultimately was relieved of his command and retired.

Now, new information in the Washington Times reveals there were Delta Force personnel in Tripoli at the time of the attack and two members volunteered to be dispatched to Benghazi to assist in protecting the Benghazi compound, contrary to stand-down orders from the State Department.

Another flag officer involved in the Benghazi matter  which remains under congressional investigation  was Rear Adm. Charles Gaouette. He commanded the Carrier Strike Group.

He contends aircraft could have been sent to Libya in time to help the Americans under fire. He later was removed from his post for alleged profanity and making racially insensitive comments.

Army Major Gen. Ralph Baker was the commander of the Combined Joint Task Force Horn of Africa at Camp Lemonier in Djibouti, Africa. Baker contended that attack helicopters could have reached the consulate in time on the night of the attack.

To understand the insufferable assaults on our military and veterans, who should be exempt from political squabbles but are often at the forefront of Obama threats, we need to understand the psyche of the elite in this country led by Obama, Brady said.

It is no accident that the president used the Obama sequester and shutdown to punish the military family, he said. It is part of his DNA. In fact it is in the psyche of the entire liberal/progressive establishment  the elite. President Clinton outed himself and this ilk when he declared his loathing of the military. Who could believe progressives/liberals care about veterans and military?

Brady said that some people who fear for the future of the United States believe it needs to be re-moralized.

We cannot survive without increasing patriotism, a youth schooled in the Constitution, Brady said. If the uncommon common American is to prevail against the elite, we need to return to the truths of our Constitution.

We need to realize that this recent assault on the military and veterans is no accident, Brady added. It is purposeful. The elite loathe our military, the one sure guarantor of our freedom. These elite  not a shutdown or default  and their assault on the Constitution and our military are the real threat to our future.

Army Major Gen. Paul E. Vallely similarly has been very vocal in his opposition to the Obama administration.

Vallely said the White House wont investigate its own officials but finds it easy to fire military commanders who have given their lives for their country.

FOR THE ENTIRE ARTICLE CLICK LINK


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.gopusa.com/news/2015/03/31/biden-told-us-jews-that-israel-not-america-guaranteed-their-security/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines-2015/dinesh-dsouza-was-right-obama-forming-global-caliphate


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Well woke up and my back and hips are stiff and a bit sore. Guess all the exercise I do knitting and spinning did not prepare me for all the fun of yesterday. But that is okay I did have fun, and will probably buy one of her rose-grey fleeces to spin. Will wash it, but will send it off to a mill to be processed. In all honesty, washing alpaca is easy. Put it in a laundry bag, gently push it into warm water with Dawn, soak, rinse a few times using the very sophisticated dunk method and then laying it out to dry. If not windy, I could have it all done in a day.
> 
> Well off for a dose of Tylenol. Talk to you later.


You`re a busy lady LTL, If your weather in Virginia is anything like ours in West Virginia today, your alpaca yarn will be dry in no time.
I`ve hung 3 loads of laundry on the washing line this morning as its so lovely and breezy out. One of those loads is 12 pairs of socks I took out of my sons bedroom last night. I even managed to pair them up while they were on the washing line, so I only have to fold them and put them away.
Line dried clothes is the best perfume in the world
:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/30/b-r-e-a-k-i-n-g-top-generals-reveal-obamas-secret-high-level-military-purge/


It's all part of Obama's transformation of America. It is so sad and heartbreaking watching this happen.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Further proof that this admin despises our military and its retirees.
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/mar/30/obama-supports-reduction-military-retirement-pay/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines-2015/dinesh-dsouza-was-right-obama-forming-global-caliphate


Yes, he was right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonn you made me laugh and remember how brother and I would try not to sit by mom at church. She couldn't carry a tune and she sang loud.
> 
> God paid me back, singing once and GD turned to her mom and said GM can't sing.


Funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Dittos for win over Kentucky.
> 
> My kids were not involved in competitive sports, just for activities. wrestling, track, gymnastics, swimming. Music for the two youngest. Oldest into Auto Mechanics.


We didn't allow our son to play football either. He liked swimming and soccer, especially soccer. My girls played softball in a church league. They both played catcher. Funny - DH always played catcher, too. And now, one of DD's sons - age 6 - has started playing catcher! I told them in our family we're good squatters. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know how to fixes that do head strands. everything goes up instead of down. :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It depends on the dream, sometimes they are images so he just draws them or he summarizes the main part of the dream. Quite a few of them are variations on the same theme so he thinks those have deeper meaning.


Very interesting - a good idea to keep a journal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's my DH too  his notebook is on his night table along with a flashlight so he doesn't wake me up. DH was a mechanical engineer and has sketches of anything and everything you could imagine.


Engineers! When DH was getting chemo and watching and "directing" the nurse, she asked him if he was an engineer.!!! I just laughed! I figured she must know some.

I have a son, daughter, and son-in-law who are engineers, too. The rest of us are free spirits.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow he even dreams about his work. Does he ever just dream about flying ect.
> 
> I find that interesting that one would dream about math ect in their sleep.


DH says he doesn't dream. But somehow he wakes up with ideas. Or did when he was working.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well you still have a few months to work out the details - maybe the family stays at your house and you and DH can stay at a near by hotel for a couple of nights so he still gets a good nights sleep and just visit for a few hours during the day?


yes. I thought we'd do that when we visit them. Have a motel room to go to when we JUST CAN'T TAKE IT ANY MORE!!!! 
Just kidding, I love the chaos. He loves the kids but can't take the chaos.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was an amazing kid, so upfront about his condition. Have to love Mr. Rogers!


Wasn't he? I just loved him. Very matter-of-fact and very honest. And Mr. Rogers knew exactly how to talk with him. He had no hesitation or self-conciousness. He was just focused on that little boy.

I'm so glad we've gotten more familiar as a society with people with disabilities. I have a good friend who is in a wheelchair, and I've learned so much from her about the challenges. She's also an exceptional woman of faith. She has MS.

The thing that made me feel less uncomfortable about talking to someone with a disability was a Phil Donahue show. He had many people with different disabilities on the show, and one woman in particular said we are just like you, we want the same things. She showed me that we have more in common, whereas before that all I could think of was how sad it was. It was an eye-opener, and I'm so glad I saw that show. Of course, knowing my friend has made me even more aware.

She's great. She and another woman with MS took her special van and went to lunch together. My friend provided the van, and her friend is still able to drive so she drove it. What spunk! What joy in life! Some people have great obstacles and remain kind and cheerful. They are such an inspiration.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty.,..that is such a beautiful pic you have as your avatar. Such a beautiful way to welcome in spring at last.
> I`m so deeply sorry for the loss of your dear friend. I know you must be hurting a lot today.
> Maybe today is the time to tell you that the 2 afghans I`m making for our friends twins is in honor of your Mother, and your late friend. i`m using my special needles gifted to me, and I couldn`t think of a more wonderful time to use them.
> Every stitch is made with love, and I know that your Mother is watching over those two precious babies, and that their parents get to hold them safe in their arms in August.
> Thank you for such a wonderful gift ♥♥


What a precious, loving story this is, WendyBee. You are truly the vessel through which Love is poured out to others.♥ So much of your time and effort is dedicated so that others might enjoy a better life. Bless you!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of excitement for MIL! Wishing her the very best on her birthday. Lots of extra work for you too, but I know it's important to you.


Thanks, Kitty. I'm taking it one day at a time. First I have to get past Easter. Then, the rest of the week.
Is any one planning on celebrating Dyngus Day, Monday after Easter? Big Polish do! Sort of the Carneval in reverse, after Lent.   :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off early. Here is the most important song in our lives. I love what the man did with it. I hope you all enjoy it.
> http://faithtap.com/2738/kaoma-the-old-rugged-cross/
> Sweet dreams. Fly away in your dreams. Ha. Love y'all.:}


Beautiful and heavenly! ♥ Thank you for sharing it with us. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Kitty. I'm taking it one day at a time. First I have to get past Easter. Then, the rest of the week.
> Is any one planning on celebrating Dyngus Day, Monday after Easter? Big Polish do! Sort of the Carneval in reverse, after Lent.   :thumbup:


That sounds so wonderful Jokim, I love hearing about other religious celebrations during Easter.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re a busy lady LTL, If your weather in Virginia is anything like ours in West Virginia today, your alpaca yarn will be dry in no time.
> I`ve hung 3 loads of laundry on the washing line this morning as its so lovely and breezy out. One of those loads is 12 pairs of socks I took out of my sons bedroom last night. I even managed to pair them up while they were on the washing line, so I only have to fold them and put them away.
> Line dried clothes is the best perfume in the world
> :thumbup:


Haven't gotten the fleece yet. She has to find it for me, since all fleeces were collected and put aside. But there is no way I would have done it today anyway. We have winds that are very strong and we are under a red flag alert (wildfire alert). So I spun two more bobbins last week, plied it yesterday. I think I will skein it and let it dry outside. Just have to think about the pollen issue

Oh got my tax return back.........because of Obama I owe money. I pay estimated taxes, and have never owed money. Sometimes I get $50 back, but never had paid more. So add higher taxes to the higher insurance premium, higher food costs, higher gas prices, higher electric bills, and so one. He is such a liar, or maybe he only lies at people that earn money and don't take his newly created handouts.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We didn't allow our son to play football either. He liked swimming and soccer, especially soccer. My girls played softball in a church league. They both played catcher. Funny - DH always played catcher, too. And now, one of DD's sons - age 6 - has started playing catcher! I told them in our family we're good squatters. :lol:


My sons played football and lacrosse. My one son was a football state champ for his position on the line. The other one liked football, but he was better at lacrosse and soccer goalie (long arms and fearless, almost dared them to take a shot). My daughter loved soccer and was really good at it, but became a Bohemian artist.

I will say, I would not have cared what sport they did other than boxing. I would never have allowed that. I would have been thrilled if they were musically inclined and played in the band or orchestra. I just wanted them involved. (My daughter would not play lacrosse because the rules were different for girls than for boys. In fact, girl lacrosse players have more broken bones than the boys because they do not have the protective gear like the guys.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Further proof that this admin despises our military and its retirees.
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/mar/30/obama-supports-reduction-military-retirement-pay/


A big fat shame . That is why he is <0.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A Blood Moon this Easter
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/easter-blood-moon-turn-sky-5437400


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Not something I would want, but this little lamb has become a house pet





It reminded me of a woman that runs a nearby business. About 10 years ago she was bottle feeding a lamb named Dolce that she brought to work with her every day. Dolce wore a dog harness and pampers. She got a lot of laughs and comments :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, I've been busy with the goings on in Indiana with the Relogious Freedom Bill. Guess all of you heard about it?

We got home Sat night & I was down for the next day. It was great to be in The warm weather as it is cold here in the 60's in the day.

Wendy, congrats about the boys -- I don't know the sex of my Great grands yet but soon.

Sending prayers to each of you as prayers are the best from friends. I'll chat later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.gopusa.com/news/2015/03/31/biden-told-us-jews-that-israel-not-america-guaranteed-their-security/


I found several of the trending American headlines shocking the past few days-- especially that your VP would tell American Jews that Israel was their final safety net and that it is ok to ban display of your flag, calling it a "disruptive influence" in your own country. :shock: :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We didn't allow our son to play football either. He liked swimming and soccer, especially soccer. My girls played softball in a church league. They both played catcher. Funny - DH always played catcher, too. And now, one of DD's sons - age 6 - has started playing catcher! I told them in our family we're good squatters. :lol:


 :thumbup: strong thighs and legs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A Blood Moon this Easter
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/easter-blood-moon-turn-sky-5437400


All four are on Jewish Holidays.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not something I would want, but this little lamb has become a house pet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was cute. dog harness and pampers to funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, I've been busy with the goings on in Indiana with the Relogious Freedom Bill. Guess all of you heard about it?
> 
> We got home Sat night & I was down for the next day. It was great to be in The warm weather as it is cold here in the 60's in the day.
> 
> ...


Jayne so glad you made it home safely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Engineers! When DH was getting chemo and watching and "directing" the nurse, she asked him if he was an engineer.!!! I just laughed! I figured she must know some.
> 
> I have a son, daughter, and son-in-law who are engineers, too. The rest of us are free spirits.


My DH is a split personality -- an engineer who is always trying to come up with the next best ---whatever--- and a writer. Technical writing which provided an income and magazines articles and short stories which provided creative satisfaction. He also published an Oil & Gas publication for a few years before selling it to a bigger publisher.

Engineers are the butt of some pretty funny jokes too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not something I would want, but this little lamb has become a house pet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh. I can see that happening at my house. My 3 grands had a squirrel they raised from a baby on puppy milk. He had his own bed and towel he covered up in. I think I have told y'all beforeThe lamb is too cute. 
I bet Dolce had lots of attention. I have to show my DD.That is too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found several of the trending American headlines shocking the past few days-- especially that your VP would tell American Jews that Israel was their final safety net and that it is ok to ban display of your flag, calling it a "disruptive influence" in your own country. :shock: :shock:


His a buffoon who should close his mouth. Gee I hope he runs for President. He and Hillary, will guarantee a win for conservatives. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My DH is a split personality -- an engineer who is always trying to come up with the next best ---whatever--- and a writer. Technical writing which provided an income and magazines articles and short stories which provided creative satisfaction. He also published an Oil & Gas publication for a few years before selling it to a bigger publisher.
> 
> Engineers are the butt of some pretty funny jokes too.


I have heard a few of those jokes they are funny too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, I've been busy with the goings on in Indiana with the Relogious Freedom Bill. Guess all of you heard about it?
> 
> We got home Sat night & I was down for the next day. It was great to be in The warm weather as it is cold here in the 60's in the day.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are home Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found several of the trending American headlines shocking the past few days-- especially that your VP would tell American Jews that Israel was their final safety net and that it is ok to ban display of your flag, calling it a "disruptive influence" in your own country. :shock: :shock:


I know. It is getting so crazy here. Pandora's box has been opened. Sin is the "in" thing right now. As in the days of Noah. Spring break kids are really out of control last week in Florida. I had to close my eyes to that news. What is right is now wrong and wrong is the now right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hat is done well at least for now. No haven't taken pictures.

Rusch shawl only 42 rows togo at 500 + stitches it should be done by ?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim what a celebration you are having these next few weeks. 

A WeBee hope to see baby blankets when done.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All four are on Jewish Holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Haven't gotten the fleece yet. She has to find it for me, since all fleeces were collected and put aside. But there is no way I would have done it today anyway. We have winds that are very strong and we are under a red flag alert (wildfire alert). So I spun two more bobbins last week, plied it yesterday. I think I will skein it and let it dry outside. Just have to think about the pollen issue
> 
> Oh got my tax return back.........because of Obama I owe money. I pay estimated taxes, and have never owed money. Sometimes I get $50 back, but never had paid more. So add higher taxes to the higher insurance premium, higher food costs, higher gas prices, higher electric bills, and so one. He is such a liar, or maybe he only lies at people that earn money and don't take his newly created handouts.


Well at least you had a brake from spitting.

Yes are Press e dent sure know who to screw everything up does he not. But then we voted for him two times. I love that saying. I would vote for cow pies before I voted for him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> His a buffoon who should close his mouth. Gee I hope he runs for President. He and Hillary, will guarantee a win for conservatives. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. It is getting so crazy here. Pandora's box has been opened. Sin is the "in" thing right now. As in the days of Noah. What is right is now wrong and wrong is the now right.


Yes, look around you, the news, the movies, music, everywhere, the culture is rotting. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well at least you had a brake from spitting.
> 
> Yes are Press e dent sure know who to screw everything up does he not. But then we voted for him two times. I love that saying. I would vote for cow pies before I voted for him.


Not me I had no part in voting for him once.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim what a celebration you are having these next few weeks.
> 
> A WeBee hope to see baby blankets when done.


Yarnie, my MIL is 99 yrs old next week and we're celebrating with relatives and friends getting together in a restaurant for dinner. We'll have lots of company coming and going. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, I've been busy with the goings on in Indiana with the Relogious Freedom Bill. Guess all of you heard about it?
> 
> We got home Sat night & I was down for the next day. It was great to be in The warm weather as it is cold here in the 60's in the day.
> 
> ...


Janie so happy you're back home and made it back without any mishaps. Hope you brought some of that warm weather with you from Florida.  :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was just talking to my parents and it seems their building had some excitement yesterday -- a cigarette butt got into a balcony flower pot with peat moss and caused a fire. The fire dept and police were both there. It happened on the 2nd floor and lucky that the siding and railings are being replaced so the fire didn't spread and was quickly put out. The whole building is non-smoking with a designated outdoor area. They're still not sure who caused the fire. I'm grateful that everyone is safe and only the apartment below the balcony with the fire had water damage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.fuzzysnail.com/cat-saves-pit-bull-puppy/

you have to watch this it is so sweet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not me I had no part in voting for him once.


Neither did I. Too well informed to vote for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, I've been busy with the goings on in Indiana with the Relogious Freedom Bill. Guess all of you heard about it?
> 
> We got home Sat night & I was down for the next day. It was great to be in The warm weather as it is cold here in the 60's in the day.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that you made it safely home Janie. As nice as FL was, it probably felt good to be back home again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was just talking to my parents and it seems their building had some excitement yesterday -- a cigarette butt got into a balcony flower pot with peat moss and caused a fire. The fire dept and police were both there. It happened on the 2nd floor and lucky that the siding and railings are being replaced so the fire didn't spread and was quickly put out. The whole building is non-smoking with a designated outdoor area. They're still not sure who caused the fire. I'm grateful that everyone is safe and only the apartment below the balcony with the fire had water damage.


Oh my gosh that gives me the chills. I am glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, look around you, the news, the movies, music, everywhere, the culture is rotting. :thumbdown:


Society is going to hell. The Democratic party is going toward the party of the anti-christ now. They are the ones voting for sin and the downfall of our Country. Their turning away from God is what is happening to the US. Before long Pedophilia will be allowed. 
I can't imagine the worst demons not be let out of hell yet. During the Tribulation Period demons will be let lose that have never been out . Seems like most of them are here on Earth right now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was just talking to my parents and it seems their building had some excitement yesterday -- a cigarette butt got into a balcony flower pot with peat moss and caused a fire. The fire dept and police were both there. It happened on the 2nd floor and lucky that the siding and railings are being replaced so the fire didn't spread and was quickly put out. The whole building is non-smoking with a designated outdoor area. They're still not sure who caused the fire. I'm grateful that everyone is safe and only the apartment below the balcony with the fire had water damage.


Peat moss in a flower pot on a balcony caught fire? Must've been very dry peat. Strange.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> that was cute. dog harness and pampers to funny.


It was pretty funny - I think there was a pic in the local paper at the time. It must have been quite a surprise the first time a client came into her office to be greeted by a lamb. There are quite a few business owners that bring their dogs to work too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Neither did I. Too well informed to vote for him.


Oh does that mean you are more informed then those on the left who claim to be more informed and smarter then all of us combined. Or does it mean that you are informed and don't have to prove it and keep announcing it to the world. :shock: :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Society is going to hell. The Democratic party is going toward the party of the anti-christ now. They are the ones voting for sin and the downfall of our Country. Their turning away from God is what is happening to the US. Before long Pedophilia will be allowed.
> I can't imagine the worst demons not be let out of hell yet. During the Tribulation Period demons will be let lose that have never been out . Seems like most of them are here on Earth right now.


Certainly does look like the end of times prophecy is coming to pass, CB. But we should not lose faith but keep looking up. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have heard a few of those jokes they are funny too.


This one from last week...
A young engineer is reading a manual on park bench when a beautiful woman on a bike stops in front of him, drops the bike, tears off her clothes and says "take me". The engineer looks at her, gets on the bike and rides home. The next day he tells he co-worker about it and asks him if he thought he made the right decision. The co-worker says "of course, the clothes wouldn't have fit you".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hat is done well at least for now. No haven't taken pictures.
> 
> Rusch shawl only 42 rows togo at 500 + stitches it should be done by ?????


 :thumbup: Lots of progress. Waiting for pics!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was just talking to my parents and it seems their building had some excitement yesterday -- a cigarette butt got into a balcony flower pot with peat moss and caused a fire. The fire dept and police were both there. It happened on the 2nd floor and lucky that the siding and railings are being replaced so the fire didn't spread and was quickly put out. The whole building is non-smoking with a designated outdoor area. They're still not sure who caused the fire. I'm grateful that everyone is safe and only the apartment below the balcony with the fire had water damage.


Oh no. I am so thankful no one was hurt. That is scary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This one from last week...
> A young engineer is reading a manual on park bench when a beautiful woman on a bike stops in front of him, drops the bike, tears off her clothes and says "take me". The engineer looks at her, gets on the bike and rides home. The next day he tells he co-worker about it and asks him if he thought he made the right decision. The co-worker says "of course, the clothes wouldn't have fit you".


Oh dear that sounds about what I have heard too. It is funny isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Certainly does look like the end of times prophecy is coming to pass, CB. But we should not lose faith but keep looking up. :thumbup:


Well I am just grateful we will meet him in the air. The rapture can not come to soon as far as I am concerned. But then i want his will to be done.

If you are next to me when it does happen grab my hand and we will rejoice all the way home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.fuzzysnail.com/cat-saves-pit-bull-puppy/
> 
> you have to watch this it is so sweet.


That adorable little puppy looked so cute with the kittens and mama cat supervising while he was being bottle fed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was pretty funny - I think there was a pic in the local paper at the time. It must have been quite a surprise the first time a client came into her office to be greeted by a lamb. There are quite a few business owners that bring their dogs to work too.


I think that it is nice that people can bring their pets to work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Peat moss in a flower pot on a balcony caught fire? Must've been very dry peat. Strange.


Maybe the sun made it hot thru a glass and the dry peat moss caught on fire.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Certainly does look like the end of times prophecy is coming to pass, CB. But we should not lose faith but keep looking up. :thumbup:


I just read this.  
. The official first coming of Jesus, commonly called His triumphal entry into Jerusalem, occurred while Jesus was riding upon a donkey, a symbol of peace (Luke 19:2838). The official second coming of Jesus, commonly called the Revelation, will take place at the end of the tribulation period when Jesus returns in righteousness to judge and make war riding upon a white horse, a symbol of conquest. (Revelation 19: 1121). The first time, Jesus came peacefully as the Lamb of God and the second time He will come conquering as the KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS (John 1:36; Revelation 19:11-16).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What a precious, loving story this is, WendyBee. You are truly the vessel through which Love is poured out to others.♥ So much of your time and effort is dedicated so that others might enjoy a better life. Bless you!♥


There are very special people in this group. I agree, Jokim - this was a very loving story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This one from last week...
> A young engineer is reading a manual on park bench when a beautiful woman on a bike stops in front of him, drops the bike, tears off her clothes and says "take me". The engineer looks at her, gets on the bike and rides home. The next day he tells he co-worker about it and asks him if he thought he made the right decision. The co-worker says "of course, the clothes wouldn't have fit you".


 :lol: Sounds like the blond jokes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Sounds like the blond jokes.


Yes, they are blond in their own special way. I speak from experience!

I have a Georgia Tech joke for you. Two of my three kids went there, so I can tell it.

Three "jocks" were scheduled to go to the electric chair. One was from Alabama, one from University of Georgia (I have one of those, too), and one from Georgia Tech.

The young man from Alabama sat in the chair. They wired him up and asked if he had any last words. He said, "Roll Tide!"
They pushed the button - and nothing happened. So they let him go.

The young man from UGA sat in the chair. They wired him up and asked if he had any last words. He said, "Go Dawgs!" 
They pushed the button - and nothing happened. So they let him go.

The young man from Georgia Tech sat in the chair. They wired him up and asked if he had any last words. He said, "If you attach that wire to the one in back, this thing will work."

And that says it all. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Our family loves that joke! Especially our UGA grad, English major.

DH definitely has the engineer's personality. My two kid-engineers do not. Go figure. I guess they did get a few of my genes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, my MIL is 99 yrs old next week and we're celebrating with relatives and friends getting together in a restaurant for dinner. We'll have lots of company coming and going. :thumbup:


Oh that is so wonderful. Dad always said he wanted to live to be 100. miss it by 4 years.

All the history your MIL has seen in life. From horse and buddy to first electric lights ect. Think of it what has changed in her life time. 
Stories dad told me about when he was young makes you see how much history has change. Some of it good some of it not so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There are very special people in this group. I agree, Jokim - this was a very loving story.


so very true, we are all blessed because of each other and how caring we are.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am just grateful we will meet him in the air. The rapture can not come to soon as far as I am concerned. But then i want his will to be done.
> 
> If you are next to me when it does happen grab my hand and we will rejoice all the way home.


That's a promise. :thumbup: ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so very true, we are all blessed because of each other and how caring we are.


So true. I know you've all been a help and inspiration to me. It's nice to be with women of faith and be able to talk about it with one another.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, they are blond in their own special way. I speak from experience!
> 
> I have a Georgia Tech joke for you. Two of my three kids went there, so I can tell it.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you for helping me get to the bathroom in time. Your joke is a riot.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just read this.
> . The official first coming of Jesus, commonly called His triumphal entry into Jerusalem, occurred while Jesus was riding upon a donkey, a symbol of peace (Luke 19:2838). The official second coming of Jesus, commonly called the Revelation, will take place at the end of the tribulation period when Jesus returns in righteousness to judge and make war riding upon a white horse, a symbol of conquest. (Revelation 19: 1121). The first time, Jesus came peacefully as the Lamb of God and the second time He will come conquering as the KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS (John 1:36; Revelation 19:11-16).


 :thumbup: Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am just grateful we will meet him in the air. The rapture can not come to soon as far as I am concerned. But then i want his will to be done.
> 
> If you are next to me when it does happen grab my hand and we will rejoice all the way home.


I am ready too. I just don't want to leave anyone I know behind.
What a happy day that will be for us. 
Pastor was preaching on this Sunday. Something I hadn't thought of before. There will be no crying , pain or sadness in Heaven. I know that part but we will not sin . I had not thought of that before. Good thing to know .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think that it is nice that people can bring their pets to work.


When my SIL was teaching she would bring Millie to school dressed in costumes. Like a ballerina. The kids loved it. She was a first grade teacher.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so wonderful. Dad always said he wanted to live to be 100. miss it by 4 years.
> 
> All the history your MIL has seen in life. From horse and buddy to first electric lights ect. Think of it what has changed in her life time.
> Stories dad told me about when he was young makes you see how much history has change. Some of it good some of it not so good.


Yes, she has told me stories of being two yrs old and watching soldiers parade (WWI) down the street. One of the soldiers came to the buggy and tried to cuddle her. She was very frightened by this. Ever since that time, she hasn't liked military parades or men in uniform. She also told me of how her Grandmother-in-Law saw Pres. Lincoln's funeral cortege train pass by, in Buffalo, in 1865, and how she stayed up all night waiting for the train to pass. She was 16 yrs old at the time. Now, that's a story to pass down to the grandkids!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, they are blond in their own special way. I speak from experience!
> 
> I have a Georgia Tech joke for you. Two of my three kids went there, so I can tell it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So true. I know you've all been a help and inspiration to me. It's nice to be with women of faith and be able to talk about it with one another.


Yes, we still have the freedom to talk about our faith, don't we?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am ready too. I just don't want to leave anyone I know behind.
> What a happy day that will be for us.
> Pastor was preaching on this Sunday. Something I hadn't thought of before. There will be no crying , pain or sadness in Heaven. I know that part but we will not sin . I had not thought of that before. Good thing to know .


There is no sin in the presence of God. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So true. I know you've all been a help and inspiration to me. It's nice to be with women of faith and be able to talk about it with one another.


It is really nice to be with Sisters. I love all of y'all. ♥ I always enjoy our visits.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, she has told me stories of being two yrs old and watching soldiers parade (WWI) down the street. One of the soldiers came to the buggy and tried to cuddle her. She was very frightened by this. Ever since that time, she hasn't liked military parades or men in uniform. She also told me of how her Grandmother-in-Law saw Pres. Lincoln's funeral cortege train pass by, in Buffalo, in 1865, and how she stayed up all night waiting for the train to pass. She was 16 yrs old at the time. Now, that's a story to pass down to the grandkids!♥


Yes that is. You need to have her tell the story on tape. My SIL got my FIL tell his stories of WW2 but we did not with my Daddy. You would have some real history to share.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB do you know the name of the song? I use to sing it at the top of my voice when walking Bear.

If we don't sing, If we don't shout, If we don't lift up the name of the Lord, If we don't praise his holy name then the Rocks and the tree's will cry out. Can't remember the name of it.

I would sing it at the top of my voice. GD wasn't there to hear me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB do you know the name of the song? I use to sing it at the top of my voice when walking Bear.
> 
> If we don't sing, If we don't shout, If we don't lift up the name of the Lord, If we don't praise his holy name then the Rocks and the tree's will cry out. Can't remember the name of it.
> 
> I would sing it at the top of my voice. GD wasn't there to hear me.


I don't think I know that song . Go ahead and sing it to us. Make it loud.
What about this?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I know that song . Go ahead and sing it to us. Make it loud.
> What about this?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is. You need to have her tell the story on tape. My SIL got my FIL tell his stories of WW2 but we did not with my Daddy. You would have some real history to share.


Yes, thanks, CB. I think I will ask her to record it.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night every one. Sleep well and wake up rested and refreshed!&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's a promise. :thumbup: ♥


Count me in, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

found it.

It is just the piano but the words are below it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my SIL was teaching she would bring Millie to school dressed in costumes. Like a ballerina. The kids loved it. She was a first grade teacher.


What fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, she has told me stories of being two yrs old and watching soldiers parade (WWI) down the street. One of the soldiers came to the buggy and tried to cuddle her. She was very frightened by this. Ever since that time, she hasn't liked military parades or men in uniform. She also told me of how her Grandmother-in-Law saw Pres. Lincoln's funeral cortege train pass by, in Buffalo, in 1865, and how she stayed up all night waiting for the train to pass. She was 16 yrs old at the time. Now, that's a story to pass down to the grandkids!♥


Wow. That's such a link to the past - and a person who is still known to us today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, thanks, CB. I think I will ask her to record it.♥


That will be great to have it in her own words. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is really nice to be with Sisters. I love all of y'all. ♥ I always enjoy our visits.


One summer night, the GKs were over for the night and we sat around a fire pit. I asked them, "When Jesus comes back, where do you think He'll appear?" We had a nice talk about that.

Then just today, I thought about it again, and I thought probably He'll go to the people who need him most. Then it just popped into my head - Jesus came for the sinners. Who in this world seems the most evil? Who is most in need of salvation? Who is farthest from it? ISIS. And I wondered - how would that be? What would we think?

CB, you know the book of Revelation, is that possible? I'm showing my ignorance, I know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How load do you want me too.??


So I can hear you. :wink: :lol: You will have to teach it to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So I can hear you. :wink: :lol: You will have to teach it to me.


well first I have to unload then I can sing it loud.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wasn't he? I just loved him. Very matter-of-fact and very honest. And Mr. Rogers knew exactly how to talk with him. He had no hesitation or self-conciousness. He was just focused on that little boy.
> 
> I'm so glad we've gotten more familiar as a society with people with disabilities. I have a good friend who is in a wheelchair, and I've learned so much from her about the challenges. She's also an exceptional woman of faith. She has MS.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that it's been a great benefit to have awareness and better integration of people with all types of disabilities. I didn't really get to met people with disabilities until I got to university and like you it was a real eye-opener.

Since then a close family friend has a very sweet and loving Down's child and I've met and worked with many people with disabilities all of whom have enriched my life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One summer night, the GKs were over for the night and we sat around a fire pit. I asked them, "When Jesus comes back, where do you think He'll appear?" We had a nice talk about that.
> 
> Then just today, I thought about it again, and I thought probably He'll go to the people who need him most. Then it just popped into my head - Jesus came for the sinners. Who in this world seems the most evil? Who is most in need of salvation? Who is farthest from it? ISIS. And I wondered - how would that be? What would we think?
> 
> CB, you know the book of Revelation, is that possible? I'm showing my ignorance, I know.


Bon you only have to ask Jesus in your heart to be saved from sin and ask His forgiveness. There will be good people that go to church every week that will go to hell. We are all sinners. We are all born into sin and have to be redeemed . We must be born again before we see Jesus. It is very simple that a child can do it. We all need the Salvation of the Lord. I think Jesus comes to everyone . It is our choice to accept Him when He comes to us. 
What about Revelation were you asking?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite Jokim I am going to have a headache and going to climb in bed. 

God Bless all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Kitty. I'm taking it one day at a time. First I have to get past Easter. Then, the rest of the week.
> Is any one planning on celebrating Dyngus Day, Monday after Easter? Big Polish do! Sort of the Carneval in reverse, after Lent.   :thumbup:


I remember you told us about it last year Jokim. What have you got planned for this year?

We're invited out for Easter dinner with friends on Sun., so I will make DH his turkey dinner on Mon. Easter Mon is a holiday for govt and quite a few businesses here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that it's been a great benefit to have awareness and better integration of people with all types of disabilities. I didn't really get to met people with disabilities until I got to university and like you it was a real eye-opener.
> 
> Since then a close family friend has a very sweet and loving Down's child and I've met and worked with many people with disabilities all of whom have enriched my life.


A friend of mine worked with Down's teenagers, taking them to work sites. It was her calling. She loved them. She said they had such joy. They didn't worry, just loved life where they were and the people they were with. That is their gift, I think - loving hearts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you only have to ask Jesus in your heart to be saved from sin and ask His forgiveness. There will be good people that go to church every week that will go to hell. We are all sinners. We are all born into sin and have to be redeemed . We must be born again before we see Jesus. It is very simple that a child can do it. We all need the Salvation of the Lord. I think Jesus comes to everyone . It is our choice to accept Him when He comes to us.
> What about Revelation were you asking?


I was thinking that the most concentrated group of people who have shown us evil is ISIS. Mind-blowing to think of Jesus coming back and showing Himself first to - those most in need - those who seem to us the most sinful of all - and that it could be ISIS.

And how would people react to that. I just wondered if anything in Revelation indicated that could be a possibility.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am just grateful we will meet him in the air. The rapture can not come to soon as far as I am concerned. But then i want his will to be done.
> 
> If you are next to me when it does happen grab my hand and we will rejoice all the way home.


When the time comes, it will be a glorious celebration.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe the sun made it hot thru a glass and the dry peat moss caught on fire.


The fire dept will probably figure it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was thinking that the most concentrated group of people who have shown us evil is ISIS. Mind-blowing to think of Jesus coming back and showing Himself first to - those most in need - those who seem to us the most sinful of all - ISIS. And how would people react to that. I just wondered if anything in Revelation indicated that could be a possibility.


Bon after Jesus comes in the clouds to get the saved those that are not Saved will be left behind.The Holy Spirit will be taken up from the Earth. We are drawn by the Holy Spirit to confess our sins. He will not be here to convict sinners of their sins. It will be so terrible here that people will cry to die. The worst of all time on Earth. There will still be people to accept Him as their savior. In fact more than all time will be saved during this time. We the ones that are saved at this time are under Grace. We will be inside the City in New Jersusalem.Revelation 21:2 I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, ...Revelation 6:9-11 speaks of those martyred during the Tribulation because of the word of God, and because of the testimony which they had maintained. These martyrs will correctly interpret what they see during the Tribulation and will believe the gospel themselves and call on others to repent and believe as well. The Antichrist and his followers will not tolerate their evangelism and will kill them. All of these martyrs are people who were alive before the Rapture, but who were not believers until afterward. Therefore, there must be opportunity to come to Christ in faith after the Rapture.
Does that answer your questions Bon? If not I will try again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my SIL was teaching she would bring Millie to school dressed in costumes. Like a ballerina. The kids loved it. She was a first grade teacher.


I would have loved that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/living-1933-well-powerful-video-will-get-thinking/
Night WCK. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/living-1933-well-powerful-video-will-get-thinking/
> Night WCK. ♥


Definitely a very powerful message CB - thanks for the link. I have seen many anti-Israel protests on our news and some of our universities support Israeli boycotts in teaching and research. When added to the events in other countries, I can understand the underlying fears facing Jewish people.

And then to have your VP, of all people, telling American Jews to look to Israel as their last defense really drives the video's message home.

See you tomorrow CB (( ))


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Morning Denim Country!!! :thumbup: 
Hope your day is Blessed and fruitful, productive and, at its end, you find that you have completed it according to God's will. &#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember you told us about it last year Jokim. What have you got planned for this year?
> 
> We're invited out for Easter dinner with friends on Sun., so I will make DH his turkey dinner on Mon. Easter Mon is a holiday for govt and quite a few businesses here.


Yes, many countries in Europe have Easter Monday as a holiday. I know for certain that Germany and Poland do. Perhaps others, such as France, Belgium, Spain, etc. do also.
We are having a brunch on Easter Sunday, for my son, DDIL, GKds and DD, then a few hours later, dinner for DD, SIL and his dad. Full day.
We don't celebrate Dyngus Day. Too much eating and drinking, besides what would we do with my darling MIL?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was thinking that the most concentrated group of people who have shown us evil is ISIS. Mind-blowing to think of Jesus coming back and showing Himself first to - those most in need - those who seem to us the most sinful of all - and that it could be ISIS.
> 
> And how would people react to that. I just wondered if anything in Revelation indicated that could be a possibility.


Let us not forget the evil that takes place, in the abortion clinics in this country, to the most helpless of God's children.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon after Jesus comes in the clouds to get the saved those that are not Saved will be left behind.The Holy Spirit will be taken up from the Earth. We are drawn by the Holy Spirit to confess our sins. He will not be here to convict sinners of their sins. It will be so terrible here that people will cry to die. The worst of all time on Earth. There will still be people to accept Him as their savior. In fact more than all time will be saved during this time. We the ones that are saved at this time are under Grace. We will be inside the City in New Jersusalem.Revelation 21:2 I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, ...Revelation 6:9-11 speaks of those martyred during the Tribulation because of the word of God, and because of the testimony which they had maintained. These martyrs will correctly interpret what they see during the Tribulation and will believe the gospel themselves and call on others to repent and believe as well. The Antichrist and his followers will not tolerate their evangelism and will kill them. All of these martyrs are people who were alive before the Rapture, but who were not believers until afterward. Therefore, there must be opportunity to come to Christ in faith after the Rapture.
> Does that answer your questions Bon? If not I will try again.


Thank you, CB, for explaining this to us. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon after Jesus comes in the clouds to get the saved those that are not Saved will be left behind.The Holy Spirit will be taken up from the Earth. We are drawn by the Holy Spirit to confess our sins. He will not be here to convict sinners of their sins. It will be so terrible here that people will cry to die. The worst of all time on Earth. There will still be people to accept Him as their savior. In fact more than all time will be saved during this time. We the ones that are saved at this time are under Grace. We will be inside the City in New Jersusalem.Revelation 21:2 I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, ...Revelation 6:9-11 speaks of those martyred during the Tribulation because of the word of God, and because of the testimony which they had maintained. These martyrs will correctly interpret what they see during the Tribulation and will believe the gospel themselves and call on others to repent and believe as well. The Antichrist and his followers will not tolerate their evangelism and will kill them. All of these martyrs are people who were alive before the Rapture, but who were not believers until afterward. Therefore, there must be opportunity to come to Christ in faith after the Rapture.
> Does that answer your questions Bon? If not I will try again.


Yes, it does. It seems that the martyring of so many Christians by ISIS is a sort of foreshadowing of what's to come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/30/sec-of-state-john-kerry-reveals-daughter-married-iranian-american-with-extensive-ties-to-iran/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am in Denver Airport waiting for my flight home. Just checking in. Missed you all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*waves*
Hiya Lucy. I hope you have a safe flight. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya Lucy. I hope you have a safe flight. ♥


Thank you, Went. Hugs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> His a buffoon who should close his mouth. Gee I hope he runs for President. He and Hillary, will guarantee a win for conservatives. :thumbup:


Hillary hasn't even officially declared her candidacy and she is already losing points against other non official candidates. Who knows what will happen to her "stats" once she goes before Gowdy and the committee in May. I'm enjoying watching this evolve.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. It is getting so crazy here. Pandora's box has been opened. Sin is the "in" thing right now. As in the days of Noah. Spring break kids are really out of control last week in Florida. I had to close my eyes to that news. What is right is now wrong and wrong is the now right.


The shootings, hard drugs and uncontrolled drinking on the beaches has led Panama City and area police to prohibit any further drinking on the beaches for the duration of spring break. This is how out of control it is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hope this works here it is honest opinion please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Add on should I use buttons around gathings, or bow with leaves, or just leave plain.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hope this works here it is honest opinion please.


Really cute. I like the bow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in Denver Airport waiting for my flight home. Just checking in. Missed you all.


Hope you'll have a safe trip home and look forward to chatting tomorrow.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hope this works here it is honest opinion please.


Absolutely the cutest hat I've seen in a LONG time, Yarnie.
The bow looks nice. I like it. Is this hat for you?♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hope this works here it is honest opinion please.


It is so cute Yarnie. Who is getting it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The shootings, hard drugs and uncontrolled drinking on the beaches has led Panama City and area police to prohibit any further drinking on the beaches for the duration of spring break. This is how out of control it is.


We had planned to go to Destin for Spring Break while the grands were out of school. DH said no we are not. We were in Panama City about 35 years ago during that time and it was nothing compared to now. I am glad I listened to DH. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in Denver Airport waiting for my flight home. Just checking in. Missed you all.


Well you are most home. So will wait till you get home to say welcome home, unless your home right now. But then I will say welcome home. O.K.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks all of you. No one is getting the hat , it was a trail run. Now that I know how I want it and can make one with out mistakes Will do it with a lighter weight yarn. 

I really do hope you like it, please if you don't you won't hurt my feelings. Would rather someone tell me what they thing could be done better or not. 

Oh my gosh I hope I have not lost my pattern instruction. As I was writing them as I went.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Not home yet. In a hotel. Will be home late tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Safe travels LL. I missed you this week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/brigitte-gabriels-answer-will-shut-every-muslim-world/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Safe travels LL. I missed you this week.


Thank you, CB. My travels are coming to an end for a long time. Not until next year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, many countries in Europe have Easter Monday as a holiday. I know for certain that Germany and Poland do. Perhaps others, such as France, Belgium, Spain, etc. do also.
> We are having a brunch on Easter Sunday, for my son, DDIL, GKds and DD, then a few hours later, dinner for DD, SIL and his dad. Full day.
> We don't celebrate Dyngus Day. Too much eating and drinking, besides what would we do with my darling MIL?


Sounds like Sun will be double feasts. Lots of work for you but nice that you can see both kids and families. MIL would be right there celebrating with you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not home yet. In a hotel. Will be home late tomorrow.


Hope you get home safe and sound, LL. Hotel'ing gets to me after a while. I just want to get home and be done with traveling. But, that's just me. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like Sun will be double feasts. Lots of work for you but nice that you can see both kids and families. MIL would be right there celebrating with you!


It does tire me, but when it's over, I feel like a load has been lifted off my back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/30/sec-of-state-john-kerry-reveals-daughter-married-iranian-american-with-extensive-ties-to-iran/


 :shock: That could cause potential problems with his SIL if he still has family in Iran. If the family doesn't support the Iran regime, it leaves them at risk of being threatened or arrested. If they do support the regime, it gives the appearance that Kerry might be biased. Not a good situation either way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: That could cause potential problems with his SIL if he still has family in Iran. If the family doesn't support the Iran regime, it leaves them at risk of being threatened or arrested. If they do support the regime, it gives the appearance that Kerry might be biased. Not a good situation either way.


You make a good point, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It does tire me, but when it's over, I feel like a load has been lifted off my back.


Do you DIL and DD bring some of the food? Your probably more than ready for an easy day with left overs on Mon. Hope you get a couple days off before MIL's birthday celebrations begin.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in Denver Airport waiting for my flight home. Just checking in. Missed you all.


Hope you had a good vacation and a safe trip home for you LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

safe trip home LL. Have to catch up reading post here.

Now I know how LTL felt frogging mohair. Frog ten rows back as found a drop stitch what fun. I do knitting for what? for the pleasure it is good for you and relaxing. Who would have thought that one up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hope this works here it is honest opinion please.


 :thumbup: I love your hat Yarnie! - the brim and overall shaping is really cute and the contrast yarn gives the border definition. The bows are really cute if the hat is for a girl, but I would use buttons if you were making it for a woman.

If you have the pattern written up and are ok with sharing, I would love to make the hat.

You might have done a lot of ripping, but the final result is worth it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/brigitte-gabriels-answer-will-shut-every-muslim-world/


Wow CB Wish there were more people like her. I did not like the two men on each end. The one laughing and the other one blank face. Wonder what they were thinking?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks all of you. No one is getting the hat , it was a trail run. Now that I know how I want it and can make one with out mistakes Will do it with a lighter weight yarn.
> 
> I really do hope you like it, please if you don't you won't hurt my feelings. Would rather someone tell me what they thing could be done better or not.
> 
> Oh my gosh I hope I have not lost my pattern instruction. As I was writing them as I went.


Keeping track of writing down the pattern is the hardest part for me Yarnie; I try to do it again and see where I missed writing something down and have to figure it out again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I love your hat Yarnie! - the brim and overall shaping is really cute and the contrast yarn gives the border definition. The bows are really cute if the hat is for a girl, but I would use buttons if you were making it for a woman.
> 
> If you have the pattern written up and are ok with sharing, I would love to make the hat.
> 
> You might have done a lot of ripping, but the final result is worth it!


Will share it with you but give me a while as I did not write it down fully and have to also find it. 
I was thinking of leaving it plan. But then found these beautiful sliver buttons. Also thought try the bow, then confusion set in. Then thought leave it plain. Well you know how I got over this whole thing. What I thought would be easy turned into a project.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It does tire me, but when it's over, I feel like a load has been lifted off my back.


You are such a wonderful person and you do so much for your MIL. How special you must be to her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My gosh I have to get a birthday card tomorrow, changed calender and sunday is DIL birthday. 

It is so dry here and allergy is going off the wall. Sinus headaches. Wind blowing does not help. But oh today it was 74 and windows open. Wash cat cover and hung it on line. But rest of clothes dried. Darn allergy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/brigitte-gabriels-answer-will-shut-every-muslim-world/


Brigitte Gabriel brings up a lot of valid points and a reminder that everyone should denounce terrorism without trying to change the focus to those who are not violent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/30/sec-of-state-john-kerry-reveals-daughter-married-iranian-american-with-extensive-ties-to-iran/


Well, that's interesting....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. My travels are coming to an end for a long time. Not until next year.


But you'll have all the excitement of moving and getting settled in your new house in a few months LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://jewtube.tv/religion/biblical-prophecies-israel-came-true/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh I have to get a birthday card tomorrow, changed calender and sunday is DIL birthday.
> 
> It is so dry here and allergy is going off the wall. Sinus headaches. Wind blowing does not help. But oh today it was 74 and windows open. Wash cat cover and hung it on line. But rest of clothes dried. Darn allergy.


I'm glad it was warm enough to have the windows open and get some fresh air. I'm so lucky not to have allergies, but some family and friends suffer a lot -- sorry about your headaches.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> A friend of mine worked with Down's teenagers, taking them to work sites. It was her calling. She loved them. She said they had such joy. They didn't worry, just loved life where they were and the people they were with. That is their gift, I think - loving hearts.


I agree with you Bonnie, They are the meaning of the word love. They have such a kind spirit wish we all could be like that.

Being normal is not all it has crack up to be. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to the store today. Lots of people shopping. I hadn't been in awhile so I needed everything. I had some yummy looking strawberries that I searched for the small good ones. I was checking out and I knocked them off the counter they went rolling all over the floor. There were 2 guys about my sons age next to me. They helped me pick them up. I said I am not buying them now. They were sweet. While I was finishing up my cart and I over heard them talking. They must have been brothers they looked alike. The said remember when Mama made those strawberries? I loved the juice that came from the sugar she put on them. I thought that was so cute them talking about what there Mother had done while they were growing up. I came home and started unloading my $413.00 worth of stuff. It was the first time Buster or Mitch hadn't been there to bust in or out the door while I was getting my groceries in. I missed them. Just then I looked up and my oldest grandson was bringing my groceries in. He saw the trunk up and came over to carry help me. I am so blessed. I gave him his Easter candy early.  Boys are sweet. Aren't they?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jewtube.tv/religion/biblical-prophecies-israel-came-true/


That was interesting CB; thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jewtube.tv/religion/biblical-prophecies-israel-came-true/


Praise God loved it CB. The Truth is there all one has to do is listen and learn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the store today. Lots of people shopping. I hadn't been in awhile so I needed everything. I had some yummy looking strawberries that I searched for the small good ones. I was checking out and I knocked them off the counter they went rolling all over the floor. There were 2 guys about my sons age next to me. They helped me pick them up. I said I am not buying them now. They were sweet. While I was finishing up my cart and I over heard them talking. They must have been brothers they looked alike. The said remember when Mama made those strawberries? I loved the juice that came from the sugar she put on them. I thought that was so cute them talking about what there Mother had done while they were growing up. I came home and started unloading my $413.00 worth of stuff. It was the first time Buster or Mitch hadn't been there to bust in or out the door while I was getting my groceries in. I missed them. Just then I looked up and my oldest grandson was bringing my groceries in. He saw the trunk up and came over to carry help me. I am so blessed. I gave him his Easter candy early.  Boys are sweet. Aren't they?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: What are you making for dinner?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh I have to get a birthday card tomorrow, changed calender and sunday is DIL birthday.
> 
> It is so dry here and allergy is going off the wall. Sinus headaches. Wind blowing does not help. But oh today it was 74 and windows open. Wash cat cover and hung it on line. But rest of clothes dried. Darn allergy.


The pollen is starting to fall here. I can't believe the flowers have popped up in the last few days. The ground is still wet but I will have to start watering my pots soon and take the things out of my greenhouse soon. I had my first humming bird today. It is one day later than last year. I always put it on the calender so I can have my feeders out. 
Get you some Mucinex . I have been living off of them since the vertigo. They are really good.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you DIL and DD bring some of the food? Your probably more than ready for an easy day with left overs on Mon. Hope you get a couple days off before MIL's birthday celebrations begin.


Yes, they both bring food. DD is bringing the celebratory b'day cake, made from scratch, for MIL (Grandma) and DDIL usually brings appetizers, gluten free of course. See the kids enjoy themselves is the best reward for us. My youngest GD loves to show off her gymnastic skills on the living room carpet. They love to put on a show for us. Once the middle GD brought her cello and played for us. Very basic but still, I loved every minute of it!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hillary hasn't even officially declared her candidacy and she is already losing points against other non official candidates. Who knows what will happen to her "stats" once she goes before Gowdy and the committee in May. I'm enjoying watching this evolve.


Me too. Can't make this stuff up. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. My travels are coming to an end for a long time. Not until next year.


You will be too busy to go on vacation. After you move in you may not want to go on vacation


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Keeping track of writing down the pattern is the hardest part for me Yarnie; I try to do it again and see where I missed writing something down and have to figure it out again.


I'm making socks these days, and every pair is a little different from the basic pattern. I try to keep very accurate directions, if for nothing else, than that the second pair comes out identical to the first. Sometimes it does not.ops: :-( 
It is hard keeping track of what and how you knit a certain item, for me anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I like very much. I like the gathers on the top.Did you add the brim last?


yes Joey did that last.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It does tire me, but when it's over, I feel like a load has been lifted off my back.


You are a sweetheart to take such good care of her and to put on a big party for her. 
The news had a special on today for the oldest person . She is from Camden Ar. She is 117 . I can't imagine living that long.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the store today. Lots of people shopping. I hadn't been in awhile so I needed everything. I had some yummy looking strawberries that I searched for the small good ones. I was checking out and I knocked them off the counter they went rolling all over the floor. There were 2 guys about my sons age next to me. They helped me pick them up. I said I am not buying them now. They were sweet. While I was finishing up my cart and I over heard them talking. They must have been brothers they looked alike. The said remember when Mama made those strawberries? I loved the juice that came from the sugar she put on them. I thought that was so cute them talking about what there Mother had done while they were growing up. I came home and started unloading my $413.00 worth of stuff. It was the first time Buster or Mitch hadn't been there to bust in or out the door while I was getting my groceries in. I missed them. Just then I looked up and my oldest grandson was bringing my groceries in. He saw the trunk up and came over to carry help me. I am so blessed. I gave him his Easter candy early.  Boys are sweet. Aren't they?


Oh CB only you could make strawberries role. Yes it must be kind of sad with the dogs gone we sure get use to them don't we. Boys are not always sweet, but yours was what a nice kid. You sweeten him up too candy early.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm making socks these days, and every pair is a little different from the basic pattern. I try to keep very accurate directions, if for nothing else, than that the second pair comes out identical to the first. Sometimes it does not.ops: :-(
> It is hard keeping track of what and how you knit a certain item, for me anyway.


yes standing in line right behind you on that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are such a wonderful person and you do so much for your MIL. How special you must be to her.


You give me too much credit, Yarnie. It does get discouraging at times, esp. when we notice how far my MIL has slipped, physically and mentally, since she started living with us. But she's still with us and we consider ourselves blessed to have her still with us, who can share her experiences with the youngest generation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, they both bring food. DD is bringing the celebratory b'day cake, made from scratch, for MIL (Grandma) and DDIL usually brings appetizers, gluten free of course. See the kids enjoy themselves is the best reward for us. My youngest GD loves to show off her gymnastic skills on the living room carpet. They love to put on a show for us. Once the middle GD brought her cello and played for us. Very basic but still, I loved every minute of it!♥


I

It sounds lovely and good memory's too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh I have to get a birthday card tomorrow, changed calender and sunday is DIL birthday.
> 
> It is so dry here and allergy is going off the wall. Sinus headaches. Wind blowing does not help. But oh today it was 74 and windows open. Wash cat cover and hung it on line. But rest of clothes dried. Darn allergy.


Tree pollen allergies, Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Praise God loved it CB. The Truth is there all one has to do is listen and learn.


Here is something else I found. 
http://www.conservativerefocus.com/blog5.php/2015/03/29/are-we-seeing-the-end-times-final-positioning-of-the-anti-christ-s-ten-nation-confederation


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a good night ladies I am going to bed sleep away headache Suppose to rain tonight that will clam it done allergy I mean.

God Bless and sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: What are you making for dinner?


Tonight we had frozen burritos salad. Do you mean Easter?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB only you could make strawberries role. Yes it must be kind of sad with the dogs gone we sure get use to them don't we. Boys are not always sweet, but yours was what a nice kid. You sweeten him up too candy early.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB only you could make strawberries role. Yes it must be kind of sad with the dogs gone we sure get use to them don't we. Boys are not always sweet, but yours was what a nice kid. You sweeten him up too candy early.


 :lol: They are mean too but mainly sweet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the store today. Lots of people shopping. I hadn't been in awhile so I needed everything. I had some yummy looking strawberries that I searched for the small good ones. I was checking out and I knocked them off the counter they went rolling all over the floor. There were 2 guys about my sons age next to me. They helped me pick them up. I said I am not buying them now. They were sweet. While I was finishing up my cart and I over heard them talking. They must have been brothers they looked alike. The said remember when Mama made those strawberries? I loved the juice that came from the sugar she put on them. I thought that was so cute them talking about what there Mother had done while they were growing up. I came home and started unloading my $413.00 worth of stuff. It was the first time Buster or Mitch hadn't been there to bust in or out the door while I was getting my groceries in. I missed them. Just then I looked up and my oldest grandson was bringing my groceries in. He saw the trunk up and came over to carry help me. I am so blessed. I gave him his Easter candy early.  Boys are sweet. Aren't they?


How sad and sweet, at the same time, this story is, CB.
Yes, boys are treasures. Girls are also, but in a different way.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The pollen is starting to fall here. I can't believe the flowers have popped up in the last few days. The ground is still wet but I will have to start watering my pots soon and take the things out of my greenhouse soon. I had my first humming bird today. It is one day later than last year. I always put it on the calender so I can have my feeders out.
> Get you some Mucinex . I have been living off of them since the vertigo. They are really good.


Your hummers are about 1 month ahead of ours. I will start feeding mine on May 1st. Mucinex helps your vertigo?
That's interesting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a sweetheart to take such good care of her and to put on a big party for her.
> The news had a special on today for the oldest person . She is from Camden Ar. She is 117 . I can't imagine living that long.


She's old enough to be my MIL's mother! How's that for statistics?   :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes standing in line right behind you on that.


Glad to have the company, Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, they both bring food. DD is bringing the celebratory b'day cake, made from scratch, for MIL (Grandma) and DDIL usually brings appetizers, gluten free of course. See the kids enjoy themselves is the best reward for us. My youngest GD loves to show off her gymnastic skills on the living room carpet. They love to put on a show for us. Once the middle GD brought her cello and played for us. Very basic but still, I loved every minute of it!♥


That sounds like a wonderful celebration . Not everyone gets to have happy times in the family . You family is full of love. I hope you can take some pictures and share with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm making socks these days, and every pair is a little different from the basic pattern. I try to keep very accurate directions, if for nothing else, than that the second pair comes out identical to the first. Sometimes it does not.ops: :-(
> It is hard keeping track of what and how you knit a certain item, for me anyway.


I would like to see your socks. It is hard to make them the same.  :lol: But our feet don't know that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have a good night ladies I am going to bed sleep away headache Suppose to rain tonight that will clam it done allergy I mean.
> 
> God Bless and sleep well.


Good night and God Bless, Yarnie!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You give me too much credit, Yarnie. It does get discouraging at times, esp. when we notice how far my MIL has slipped, physically and mentally, since she started living with us. But she's still with us and we consider ourselves blessed to have her still with us, who can share her experiences with the youngest generation.


Anyone that is a caregiver gets tired. It is important for you get away at times. Don't feel guilty. Even Jesus had to go the desert.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your hummers are about 1 month ahead of ours. I will start feeding mine on May 1st. Mucinex helps your vertigo?
> That's interesting.


When I had the vertigo so bad I took it and it helped . Also water pills and Benadryl. I was popping pills day and night. I am still taking the Mucinesx once or twice a day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would like to see your socks. It is hard to make them the same.  :lol: But our feet don't know that.


I'm working on cutting out a cardboard pattern to stretch the socks. But, it'll have to wait until all this activity around here calms down a bit. I also have to knit some more of the prayer shawl I've been dragging my feet on. Meeting is next week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She's old enough to be my MIL's mother! How's that for statistics?   :thumbup:


 :thumbup: 
http://www.nwahomepage.com/fulltext-news/d/story/camden-arkansas-woman-holds-record-for-worlds-olde/40301/abyMJrqPU0uRLVlrGsQKdg


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone that is a caregiver gets tired. It is important for you get away at times. Don't feel guilty. Even Jesus had to go the desert.


You know, right now, I feel like going to the desert! All by myself to pray and meditate. :thumbup: 
But, I can't. I just washed the kitchen floor and am waiting for it to dry to put the chairs and rugs back in. ;-) 
I used my Shark steam mop. It does a good job. Not as good as getting down on my hands and knees, but as a nice break from the hands-and-knees floor washing, it's excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm working on cutting out a cardboard pattern to stretch the socks. But, it'll have to wait until all this activity around here calms down a bit. I also have to knit some more of the prayer shawl I've been dragging my feet on. Meeting is next week.


Ok . You have to get the celebrations over with first.
I have a friend that has breast cancer. Will she need a hat for the inside of the house? It will get hot here but I know she won't be outside much. I have some soft yarn I thought I would use but didn't know if she needed a hat to wear inside. She was losing her hair and cut cut it to make it easier. If someone knows let me know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I had the vertigo so bad I took it and it helped . Also water pills and Benadryl. I was popping pills day and night. I am still taking the Mucinesx once or twice a day.


I only had one episode of vertigo, but I can see where too much water retention and mucous would be part of the problem. I'll have to run that past my Dr. See if he approves of me taking it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok . You have to get the celebrations over with first.
> I have a friend that has breast cancer. Will she need a hat for the inside of the house? It will get hot here but I know she won't be outside much. I have some soft yarn I thought I would use but didn't know if she needed a hat to wear inside. She was losing her hair and cut cut it to make it easier. If someone knows let me know.


Thin, lacey chemo hats made from thin cotton or bamboo yarn, I would think, would be acceptable. Perhaps Kitty is the person best equipped to answer this. Whether she'll need the hat to wear indoors, depends on her. She might whenever she has company and wants to look nice. There are also some very natural looking wigs for chemo patients. My cousin has one that you can't tell from the real thing!
I will pray for your friend so that she has an easy time going through chemo. I understand it takes a lot out of the person. Let us know how she does.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You know, right now, I feel like going to the desert! All by myself to pray and meditate. :thumbup:
> But, I can't. I just washed the kitchen floor and am waiting for it to dry to put the chairs and rugs back in. ;-)
> I used my Shark steam mop. It does a good job. Not as good as getting down on my hands and knees, but as a nice break from the hands-and-knees floor washing, it's excellent! :thumbup:


I understand. I really do. Being with my DH for 24/7 for 25 years is sometimes hard. When he feels bad he is not fun to be with. 
Your family will be so happy to be together they won't care if you used your Shark. By the time they come in and out it will be messed up. I want you to remind of that when I have the next party here. I almost kill myself. Sometimes I cry. It always come together for me in the end. Just one day at a time like we told LL when she was moving.XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. DG has a softball game out of town tomorrow. Sweet dreams. XX &#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. I really do. Being with my DH for 24/7 for 25 years is sometimes hard. When he feels bad he is not fun to be with.
> Your family will be so happy to be together they won't care if you used your Shark. By the time they come in and out it will be messed up. I want you to remind of that when I have the next party here. I almost kill myself. Sometimes I cry. It always come together for me in the end. Just one day at a time like we told LL when she was moving.XX♥


I know what you mean about working hard to get the party off so that everyone enjoys themselves. It's midnight here, and I'm still not done, but close. I'm very tired so I'll just tie up the loose ends and go to bed.
Good Night, CB and all friends in Denim Country. Chat with ya'll tomorrow.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you Bonnie, They are the meaning of the word love. They have such a kind spirit wish we all could be like that.
> 
> Being normal is not all it has crack up to be. :shock:


True.

Yarnie, where's the picture of your hat? I'm missing a lot of pages these days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the store today. Lots of people shopping. I hadn't been in awhile so I needed everything. I had some yummy looking strawberries that I searched for the small good ones. I was checking out and I knocked them off the counter they went rolling all over the floor. There were 2 guys about my sons age next to me. They helped me pick them up. I said I am not buying them now. They were sweet. While I was finishing up my cart and I over heard them talking. They must have been brothers they looked alike. The said remember when Mama made those strawberries? I loved the juice that came from the sugar she put on them. I thought that was so cute them talking about what there Mother had done while they were growing up. I came home and started unloading my $413.00 worth of stuff. It was the first time Buster or Mitch hadn't been there to bust in or out the door while I was getting my groceries in. I missed them. Just then I looked up and my oldest grandson was bringing my groceries in. He saw the trunk up and came over to carry help me. I am so blessed. I gave him his Easter candy early.  Boys are sweet. Aren't they?


Yes, boys are sweet. What a nice shopping trip you had.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad it was warm enough to have the windows open and get some fresh air. I'm so lucky not to have allergies, but some family and friends suffer a lot -- sorry about your headaches.


I have started planting hanging flower baskets and ground cover. Might even get to kill things today with..........Roundup.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok . You have to get the celebrations over with first.
> I have a friend that has breast cancer. Will she need a hat for the inside of the house? It will get hot here but I know she won't be outside much. I have some soft yarn I thought I would use but didn't know if she needed a hat to wear inside. She was losing her hair and cut cut it to make it easier. If someone knows let me know.


I used to think that bald men wore hats because they had an ego problem, but its not true because a bald head gets cold!

I had BC in 09 and lost all my hair so I did need a hat for inside the house...I also wore one to bed. It was amazing how cold my head would get, especially the back of the neck. The inside hats were thinner than the outside hats and the sleeping caps were even thinner.

Make it a little smaller (narrower) than a normal hat and a little bit longer then usual to come down the back of the head. Also, I liked anything that had extra ribbing or ridges or a fold-up brim to give my head some width. Make it soft and in the round and washable!

My knitting group made me all kinds of hats and they all got worn and washed many times over. I've very sure that she'll love whatever you make for her too!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Easter D&P, may your celebration be filled with joy.

Sorry for your loss KPG we miss you, hugs
hope you and your friends and family are doing as well as possible.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Phew! I'm tired reading what you'll be doing. Congrats your MIL will reach her 99th B'day. That's amazing. You'll have a great two weeks with so many visiting.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Easter celebration too.
> 
> I lost a very dear friend;young, yesterday. I'm brokenhearted. The circle of life is a very dear one. We must enjoy our loved ones while we can.


Aww gee KPG...that is so sad. Patch up the cracks in your broken heart with sweet memories of your friend. Cherish the love!

♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I made brownies in my edge pan. They turned out perfect... watched them closely because directions said baking time could differ,it was 25 mins....you have to use plastic or wood for cutting and serving so you don't scratch the surface. My cover/lid from my 13x9 glass pan fits this pan perfectly. Hey ...I love it!!!! Stop by D&P, Coffee is brewing and vanilla almond milk is chillin'


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I have started planting hanging flower baskets and ground cover. Might even get to kill things today with..........Roundup.


hahahaha, you had me there for a moment. :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> hope this works here it is honest opinion please.


I love it !!!! is this pattern your creation?

I have missed so many posts, did you talk about the pattern being somewhere.

it is so delicate and girly...just precious...great job yarnlady


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

TL have dentist appt. then farm store. then work


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have started planting hanging flower baskets and ground cover. Might even get to kill things today with..........Roundup.


Love Roundup, saves a lot of bending.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I used to think that bald men wore hats because they had an ego problem, but its not true because a bald head gets cold!
> 
> I had BC in 09 and lost all my hair so I did need a hat for inside the house...I also wore one to bed. It was amazing how cold my head would get, especially the back of the neck. The inside hats were thinner than the outside hats and the sleeping caps were even thinner.
> 
> ...


Bald heads also get sunburned.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have started planting hanging flower baskets and ground cover. Might even get to kill things today with..........Roundup.


What kind of flowers are you planting?
Walmart had all of their flowers out. I haven't cleaned up the yard yet. I started but so much to do. That is my push to get it done so I buy my flowers. The frosts are over for here. It is already 81.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I used to think that bald men wore hats because they had an ego problem, but its not true because a bald head gets cold!
> 
> I had BC in 09 and lost all my hair so I did need a hat for inside the house...I also wore one to bed. It was amazing how cold my head would get, especially the back of the neck. The inside hats were thinner than the outside hats and the sleeping caps were even thinner.
> 
> ...


Gers I am sorry you had BC. I am thankful you are alright now. I have a hat in mind. Zenita has her wig ordered but I know she will only wear it out. I will get started it on it soon. Thanks for the good advice.XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, they both bring food. DD is bringing the celebratory b'day cake, made from scratch, for MIL (Grandma) and DDIL usually brings appetizers, gluten free of course. See the kids enjoy themselves is the best reward for us. My youngest GD loves to show off her gymnastic skills on the living room carpet. They love to put on a show for us. Once the middle GD brought her cello and played for us. Very basic but still, I loved every minute of it!♥


Sounds like your family really enjoys their time together. Do you have 3 GD?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm making socks these days, and every pair is a little different from the basic pattern. I try to keep very accurate directions, if for nothing else, than that the second pair comes out identical to the first. Sometimes it does not.ops: :-(
> It is hard keeping track of what and how you knit a certain item, for me anyway.


Think of the Yarn Harlot -- "socks are fraternal twins, not identical" :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tonight we had frozen burritos salad. Do you mean Easter?


Yes - I meant your Easter dinner after hearing about your big shopping trip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: They are mean too but mainly sweet.


 :lol: :roll: girls can be mean too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok . You have to get the celebrations over with first.
> I have a friend that has breast cancer. Will she need a hat for the inside of the house? It will get hot here but I know she won't be outside much. I have some soft yarn I thought I would use but didn't know if she needed a hat to wear inside. She was losing her hair and cut cut it to make it easier. If someone knows let me know.


Sorry about your friend CB. She would probably like a light weight hat for inside the house, especially if she has air conditioning when it gets warmer outside. I think she would feel the draft and it would also protect from the sun if she is on the porch or in a sunny window.

We have an annual cancer fund raiser on the Island where police and others joining them rides bikes from the northern tip of the Island down to Victoria. There are head shaves, dinners, auctions and other fund raising activities in every community along the way. A few years ago I joined a few others and had my head shaved. I was shocked at how cold I felt and even though I hardly ever wear a hat, I did wear one quite often while my hair grew back in.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Think of the Yarn Harlot -- "socks are fraternal twins, not identical" :lol:


I'll remember the Yarn Harlot, Kitty. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If this doesn't touch hearts nothing will.  http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=W7ZD77NX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If this doesn't touch hearts nothing will.  http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=W7ZD77NX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - I meant your Easter dinner after hearing about your big shopping trip.


Nothing. Ha. It is everyone for themselves on Sunday's here. Maybe supper but not lunch. My mother use to do every Sunday lunch after church but I don't. I am always wiped out from getting everyone ready. My grands spend the night and we go to church together. Then they go back home after church.
Do you just cook for the Monday after. You made me want turkey. Tell MR. WCK I want some of his. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :roll: girls can be mean too


The old girls are the meanest . :shock: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like your family really enjoys their time together. Do you have 3 GD?


.... and two granddogs, and two grandcats.... Loads of fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about your friend CB. She would probably like a light weight hat for inside the house, especially if she has air conditioning when it gets warmer outside. I think she would feel the draft and it would also protect from the sun if she is on the porch or in a sunny window.
> 
> We have an annual cancer fund raiser on the Island where police and others joining them rides bikes from the northern tip of the Island down to Victoria. There are head shaves, dinners, auctions and other fund raising activities in every community along the way. A few years ago I joined a few others and had my head shaved. I was shocked at how cold I felt and even though I hardly ever wear a hat, I did wear one quite often while my hair grew back in.


Having your head shaved must've been quite an eye opener, Kitty. We don't realize how the hair on our head keeps our head warm and cool, in certain climates.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The old girls are the meanest . :shock: :roll: :thumbdown:


I don't think we're in that group, CB.   :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies.
I never thought I`d get taken in by an April Fools joke yesterday, but I got pranked good and proper.
Our local news yesterday said we`d have snow showers, and for everyone to bring their plants in from outside as a cold front was coming in.
I said out loud "here we go again", and shook my fist at old man winter. Well later on that evening I went on Facebook and my local news and weather channel said 'April Fool' the weather will be gorgeous today!!
It was a good one, they should be proud!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I never thought I`d get taken in by an April Fools joke yesterday, but I got pranked good and proper.
> Our local news yesterday said we`d have snow showers, and for everyone to bring their plants in from outside as a cold front was coming in.
> I said out loud "here we go again", and shook my fist at old man winter. Well later on that evening I went on Facebook and my local news and weather channel said 'April Fool' the weather will be gorgeous today!!
> It was a good one, they should be proud!


Oh no! Hope you didn't have many plants to bring in from the outside, WendyBee.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Add on should I use buttons around gathings, or bow with leaves, or just leave plain.


I like the hat. It's a combination style. I like the button or possibly a brooch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/brigitte-gabriels-answer-will-shut-every-muslim-world/


Oh how I like Brigitte Gabriels.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh no! Hope you didn't have many plants to bring in from the outside, WendyBee.


I don`t have any yet Jokim. i`ve been so caught up in this knitting, I haven`t even bought pots, seeds or potting soil. I`m way behind this year.
The pole bean seeds that hubby bought months ago are still in his truck LOL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My little Ronnie was sunning himself on hubbys chair on the front porch earlier.
I just wanted to show you how well his cheek healed where he was bitten by a spider a month or so ago.


And here is his cheek beautifully healed thanks to your love and prayers. Thanks so much for his healing prayers. A saline cleaning could only do so much.
&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t have any yet Jokim. i`ve been so caught up in this knitting, I haven`t even bought pots, seeds or potting soil. I`m way behind this year.
> The pole bean seeds that hubby bought months ago are still in his truck LOL


Good, no work wasted because of this April Fool's joke. ;-) 
We're just as behind here as you are, WendyBee. Don't feel bad. I won't be able to start any gardening till mid April.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My little Ronnie was sunning himself on hubbys chair on the front porch earlier.
> I just wanted to show you how well his cheek healed where he was bitten by a spider a month or so ago.
> 
> And here is his cheek beautifully healed thanks to your love and prayers. Thanks so much for his healing prayers. A saline cleaning could only do so much.
> ♥


Wonderful news about Ronnie's healing. Amazing power of prayer and your healing fingers, WendyBee. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

West Jet usually has some good commercials, including this one for April Fool's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> West Jet usually has some good commercials, including this one for April Fool's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I made brownies in my edge pan. They turned out perfect... watched them closely because directions said baking time could differ,it was 25 mins....you have to use plastic or wood for cutting and serving so you don't scratch the surface. My cover/lid from my 13x9 glass pan fits this pan perfectly. Hey ...I love it!!!! Stop by D&P, Coffee is brewing and vanilla almond milk is chillin'


Where are all the other's? AND you even ate a piece of mine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where are all the other's? AND you even ate a piece of mine.


Sounds so good! What is an edge pan?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I made brownies in my edge pan. They turned out perfect... watched them closely because directions said baking time could differ,it was 25 mins....you have to use plastic or wood for cutting and serving so you don't scratch the surface. My cover/lid from my 13x9 glass pan fits this pan perfectly. Hey ...I love it!!!! Stop by D&P, Coffee is brewing and vanilla almond milk is chillin'


Ohhhhhhhhh. Only one piece?I would have taken one whole side. Oink oink.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Think of the Yarn Harlot -- "socks are fraternal twins, not identical" :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about your friend CB. She would probably like a light weight hat for inside the house, especially if she has air conditioning when it gets warmer outside. I think she would feel the draft and it would also protect from the sun if she is on the porch or in a sunny window.
> 
> We have an annual cancer fund raiser on the Island where police and others joining them rides bikes from the northern tip of the Island down to Victoria. There are head shaves, dinners, auctions and other fund raising activities in every community along the way. A few years ago I joined a few others and had my head shaved. I was shocked at how cold I felt and even though I hardly ever wear a hat, I did wear one quite often while my hair grew back in.


Oh WCK! That makes me want to cry. Zenita had brain surgery 25 years ago and had to wear a wig. I don't know anything about wearing hats inside. I bet she does need one. Thanks for the info.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't think we're in that group, CB.   :lol:


No we are not ,we are not old either. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I never thought I`d get taken in by an April Fools joke yesterday, but I got pranked good and proper.
> Our local news yesterday said we`d have snow showers, and for everyone to bring their plants in from outside as a cold front was coming in.
> I said out loud "here we go again", and shook my fist at old man winter. Well later on that evening I went on Facebook and my local news and weather channel said 'April Fool' the weather will be gorgeous today!!
> It was a good one, they should be proud!


I would have been so mad. Not funny for the news to do that. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh how I like Brigitte Gabriels.


Me too. She needs to talk slower tho. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds so good! What is an edge pan?


Hi LL, the photo of an edge pan is on p.67 of this thread.
Are you home now? Welcome home.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I used to think that bald men wore hats because they had an ego problem, but its not true because a bald head gets cold!
> 
> I had BC in 09 and lost all my hair so I did need a hat for inside the house...I also wore one to bed. It was amazing how cold my head would get, especially the back of the neck. The inside hats were thinner than the outside hats and the sleeping caps were even thinner.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you came through the BC and chemo ok. It seems so many family and friends have had BC in recent years; I'm grateful that treatment seems to have improved enough that most women are getting fairly good results.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I made brownies in my edge pan. They turned out perfect... watched them closely because directions said baking time could differ,it was 25 mins....you have to use plastic or wood for cutting and serving so you don't scratch the surface. My cover/lid from my 13x9 glass pan fits this pan perfectly. Hey ...I love it!!!! Stop by D&P, Coffee is brewing and vanilla almond milk is chillin'


They look yummy Gali. Were the edges nice and crispy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of flowers are you planting?
> Walmart had all of their flowers out. I haven't cleaned up the yard yet. I started but so much to do. That is my push to get it done so I buy my flowers. The frosts are over for here. It is already 81.


Your yard will dry up fast with the warmer temps. 81 would be considered HOT here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If this doesn't touch hearts nothing will.  http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=W7ZD77NX


 :thumbup:  they were so adorable! And to memorize the whole hymn at their age too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=983685811694054


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing. Ha. It is everyone for themselves on Sunday's here. Maybe supper but not lunch. My mother use to do every Sunday lunch after church but I don't. I am always wiped out from getting everyone ready. My grands spend the night and we go to church together. Then they go back home after church.
> Do you just cook for the Monday after. You made me want turkey. Tell MR. WCK I want some of his. :-D


This year DH gets his turkey on Mon since we're invited out on Sun. Do we save you white or dark meat?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This year DH gets his turkey on Mon since we're invited out on Sun. Do we save you white or dark meat?


Do you also make stuffing and all the fixins? :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Having your head shaved must've been quite an eye opener, Kitty. We don't realize how the hair on our head keeps our head warm and cool, in certain climates.


That's true, I often had short hair so I didn't expect to feel cold without any hair. And then it seemed to take forever to grow back in so I was cold all winter.

I had my head shaved in early Sept and was still a stubble head in Jan. when I had to renew my drivers license. So my main piece of ID had me virtually bald for the next 5 years  :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I never thought I`d get taken in by an April Fools joke yesterday, but I got pranked good and proper.
> Our local news yesterday said we`d have snow showers, and for everyone to bring their plants in from outside as a cold front was coming in.
> I said out loud "here we go again", and shook my fist at old man winter. Well later on that evening I went on Facebook and my local news and weather channel said 'April Fool' the weather will be gorgeous today!!
> It was a good one, they should be proud!


With all the ups and downs you've had with the weather this winter, it could quite easily have been true -- no wonder you got fooled!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My little Ronnie was sunning himself on hubbys chair on the front porch earlier.
> I just wanted to show you how well his cheek healed where he was bitten by a spider a month or so ago.
> 
> And here is his cheek beautifully healed thanks to your love and prayers. Thanks so much for his healing prayers. A saline cleaning could only do so much.
> ♥


Ronnie sure looks happy and relaxed in your hubby's chair. He looks as adorable as ever; so glad that he's healed so well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's true, I often had short hair so I didn't expect to feel cold without any hair. And then it seemed to take forever to grow back in so I was cold all winter.
> 
> I had my head shaved in early Sept and was still a stubble head in Jan. when I had to renew my drivers license. So my main piece of ID had me virtually bald for the next 5 years  :shock:


Don't you wish they could have used the old photo on your license? They'll do that sometimes, in the States.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. Chat again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another terrible attack by al Shabab in Kenya; once again targeting Christians. 147 targeted Christian students murdered.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/kenya-university-shabaab-attack-733554


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh WCK! That makes me want to cry. Zenita had brain surgery 25 years ago and had to wear a wig. I don't know anything about wearing hats inside. I bet she does need one. Thanks for the info.♥


That's so hard for Zenita - facing cancer after having brain surgery so long ago. I think she would really appreciate a nice, soft hat.

My bald head  - deleted


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=983685811694054&fref=nf


Wow - I've never seen pipes and drums perform like that before. They looked like they were having a great time!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Do you also make stuffing and all the fixins? :-D


Only if we have company.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Don't you wish they could have used the old photo on your license? They'll do that sometimes, in the States.


I've never heard of them doing it here and I didn't think to ask.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. I really do. Being with my DH for 24/7 for 25 years is sometimes hard. When he feels bad he is not fun to be with.
> Your family will be so happy to be together they won't care if you used your Shark. By the time they come in and out it will be messed up. I want you to remind of that when I have the next party here. I almost kill myself. Sometimes I cry. It always come together for me in the end. Just one day at a time like we told LL when she was moving.XX♥


Same here. All of it. Overwhelming at times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have started planting hanging flower baskets and ground cover. Might even get to kill things today with..........Roundup.


Hanging flower baskets are so pretty - so is ground cover. Enjoy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I used to think that bald men wore hats because they had an ego problem, but its not true because a bald head gets cold!
> 
> I had BC in 09 and lost all my hair so I did need a hat for inside the house...I also wore one to bed. It was amazing how cold my head would get, especially the back of the neck. The inside hats were thinner than the outside hats and the sleeping caps were even thinner.
> 
> ...


Gerslay, that's a lot to go through. I'm so glad you did well and we all got to have you as a friend! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I made brownies in my edge pan. They turned out perfect... watched them closely because directions said baking time could differ,it was 25 mins....you have to use plastic or wood for cutting and serving so you don't scratch the surface. My cover/lid from my 13x9 glass pan fits this pan perfectly. Hey ...I love it!!!! Stop by D&P, Coffee is brewing and vanilla almond milk is chillin'


I'm on my way! They look delicious, and the coffee smells great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hope this works here it is honest opinion please.


So pretty! So feminine. I love the bow.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I haven't had time to read all of the pages so just hoping everyone is doing OK! Just busy getting things going around here again then today the septic system blew so that is a new problem as having to wait for help. Had to leave home today as kidneys were busy! LOL!

I have apps with 3 doctors next week then another one the week after to have a tumor removed on my butt! Maybe it will become smaller after surgery! LOL!

Some of my meds have been lost in the mail from Florida so had to buy a 2 weeks supply until the PO finds it! Crazy!

My old health club closed so checked out others & found one that takes Silver Sneakers! I love to swim, but cannot have my head under water so I look funny with my head sticking up! I float like a marshmallow on my back!

Love all of you & will check in when things settle down -- I hope soon!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, this is a tiny CottonMouth snake which has enough poison to kill a human so watch out for them as they are delivered by birth by moma Copperhead! They have a yellow or light orange tail.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

How are the AOW these days? I don't check on them these days!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This year DH gets his turkey on Mon since we're invited out on Sun. Do we save you white or dark meat?


Either. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another terrible attack by al Shabab in Kenya; once again targeting Christians. 147 targeted Christian students murdered.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/kenya-university-shabaab-attack-733554


So terrible. It is getting bad for Christians. We are the enemy of sin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. All of it. Overwhelming at times.


I have been meaning to ask how is your DH doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't had time to read all of the pages so just hoping everyone is doing OK! Just busy getting things going around here again then today the septic system blew so that is a new problem as having to wait for help. Had to leave home today as kidneys were busy! LOL!
> 
> I have apps with 3 doctors next week then another one the week after to have a tumor removed on my butt! Maybe it will become smaller after surgery! LOL!
> 
> ...


Janie I am glad you are laughing with all of that going on. 
Love you too. 
Love the Hillary stuff. We went to Hope Ar. for GD's soft ball game today. Guess who's birth place house we pasted today? :shock: 
There were kids playing on the porch. What is up with that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, this is a tiny CottonMouth snake which has enough poison to kill a human so watch out for them as they are delivered by birth by moma Copperhead! They have a yellow or light orange tail.


I have seen a snake but it wasn't close to my house. They get on the roads or concrete and sun .The frogs are out and the snake love the frogs I have gotten 2 ticks off of me but they didn't bite me . I have tea tree oil. I take baths in it in the summer but haven't sprayed it on me. Thanks I will try that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi LL, the photo of an edge pan is on p.67 of this thread.
> Are you home now? Welcome home.♥


Yes, home and totally exhausted. Must do a lot of grocery shopping today. Thank you - will go,to page 67 right now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I made brownies in my edge pan. They turned out perfect... watched them closely because directions said baking time could differ,it was 25 mins....you have to use plastic or wood for cutting and serving so you don't scratch the surface. My cover/lid from my 13x9 glass pan fits this pan perfectly. Hey ...I love it!!!! Stop by D&P, Coffee is brewing and vanilla almond milk is chillin'


I must get one of these. Where do you find them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard of baking ham with spinach and scallions. Then putting red wine over it. Later, at the end you add your mustard, brown sugar and pineapple if you want. I have done this before and it is out of this world. You cut into the ham and put finely chopped spinach and scallions in the cuts.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I must get one of these. Where do you find them?


I got it at Amazon.

The upper edge was crispie, but after the icing sets on the brownie for a day the upper edge changes to chewy. The mix I used was Duncan Hines regular brownie mix. they are still delish but the sides are chewy.

What I will do different next time....Bake 30 mins. instead of 25, not icing, and try the recipe that calls for cakelike brownies ( I think thats 3 eggs instead of 2 ) in stead of the fudgelike directions.

Good to hear from you LL. Happy homecoming.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I got it at Amazon.
> 
> The upper edge was crispie, but after the icing sets on the brownie for a day the upper edge changes to chewy. The mix I used was Duncan Hines regular brownie mix. they are still delish but the sides are chewy.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Gali. Glad to be back. I love Ghirardelli (spelling wrong) Ultimate Brownies. They are soooo good.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone heard of baking ham with spinach and scallions. Then putting red wine over it. Later, at the end you add your mustard, brown sugar and pineapple if you want. I have done this before and it is out of this world. You cut into the ham and put finely chopped spinach and scallions in the cuts.


Never heard of it, would never think of that combination. The spinach would certainly keep the slices moist, and scallion would give it a lovely flavor. It all sound very tasteful. I will try this. Thank you

A friend showed me a picture of a very large ham he baked.
During the baking process he poured a couple bottles of pina colada coconut/pineapple mixers over the ham and basted it through out the baking time. He claims it was the best baked ham he ever did.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone heard of baking ham with spinach and scallions. Then putting red wine over it. Later, at the end you add your mustard, brown sugar and pineapple if you want. I have done this before and it is out of this world. You cut into the ham and put finely chopped spinach and scallions in the cuts.


That would be fresh spinach wouldn't it ?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Never heard of it, would never think of that combination. The spinach would certainly keep the slices moist, and scallion would give it a lovely flavor. It all sound very tasteful. I will try this. Thank you
> 
> A friend showed me a picture of a very large ham he baked.
> During the baking process he poured a couple bottles of pina colada coconut/pineapple mixers over the ham and basted it through out the baking time. He claims it was the best baked ham he ever did.


Wow. That sounds great. I bet it was delicious. I am going to do the spinach/scallion one and then add mustard, brown sugar towards the end. Scalloped potatoes, asparagus, rolls and lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That would be fresh spinach wouldn't it ?


Absolutely fresh spinach. I would not use any other.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Absolutely fresh spinach. I would not use any other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

louderwithcrowder.com has a video up of muslim bakeries in Dearborn MI. refusing to decorate gay wedding cakes. Wonder where the Governmedia is....wonder where the gaystapo militants are? Where are the paid astroturfer's? Mum's the word.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL http://www.facebook.com/B937AlltheHits/photos/a.132979403180.109630.32925863180/10152727886968181/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It's Friday.....but SUNDAY IS COMING!!!!! Amen and Amen!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh. Only one piece?I would have taken one whole side. Oink oink.


Isn't the strip ONE piece?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL http://www.facebook.com/B937AlltheHits/photos/a.132979403180.109630.32925863180/10152727886968181/?type=1&theater


HAHAHAHA!! good one CB

In one of the responds was this pic of michael moore.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Isn't the strip ONE piece?


HAHA, it would be a brownie footer


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Another terrible attack by al Shabab in Kenya; once again targeting Christians. 147 targeted Christian students murdered.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/kenya-university-shabaab-attack-733554


It has been reported that these terrorists would shoot students on the spot if they couldn't recite the Koran. Another student hid under her bed for the duration of the standoff.

The FBI just arrested 2 women terrorists in NYC. One of the women stated that there was no need to go over there (Syria, Iraq) when this country (USA) is ripe with areas to destroy and people to kill. Of course the Iman of the mosque where the women worshipped said he never would have thought these women would be involved in a terrorist plot. That he saw nothing to indicate it whatsoever.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

double post.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> louderwithcrowder.com has a video up of muslim bakeries in Dearborn MI. refusing to decorate gay wedding cakes. Wonder where the Governmedia is....wonder where the gaystapo militants are? Where are the paid astroturfer's? Mum's the word.


Governmedia is afraid of Muslims.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It has been reported that these terrorists would shoot students on the spot if they couldn't recite the Koran. Another student hid under her bed for the duration of the standoff.
> 
> The FBI just arrested 2 women terrorists in NYC. One of the women stated that there was no need to go over there (Syria, Iraq) when this country (USA) is ripe with areas to destroy and people to kill. Of course the Iman of the mosque where the women worshipped said he never would have thought these women would be involved in a terrorist plot. That he saw nothing to indicate it whatsoever.


first story...painful to hear and read about the atrocities. The fear they must have felt before they were murdered.

second story.... thankful that they were caught, but they are right, why travel to murder when you can do it at your own leisure in your neighborhood.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I had many pictures sent to me this AM of the celebrations in the streets of Tehran over Obama's Iran NukeDeal. Tehran usually only celebrates at a citizens lynching, a woman being stoned to death or a gay citizen being thrown from a tall building. Celebrating Obama's NukeDeal shows who got the short end of the stick. I know it comes as no surprise to D&P. and the informed.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Governmedia is afraid of Muslims.


and they are hypocrites


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Governmedia is afraid of Muslims.


and they are hypocrites


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never heard of them doing it here and I didn't think to ask.


Where I go to have my license renewed, the DMV people are very nice, contrary to popular opinion, and very accommodating. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, this is a tiny CottonMouth snake which has enough poison to kill a human so watch out for them as they are delivered by birth by moma Copperhead! They have a yellow or light orange tail.


Yuck! to both photos. Amazing how such a small snake can kill a human being. It's not much bigger than some worms I've seen. :thumbdown: 
No wonder the first evil in the Bible came in the form of a snake. :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How are the AOW these days? I don't check on them these days!


Your blood pressure thanks you, Janie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So terrible. It is getting bad for Christians. We are the enemy of sin.


Evil hates Love, Satan hates God, since the beginning of time. Story of mankind.
Hell is the absence of God.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone heard of baking ham with spinach and scallions. Then putting red wine over it. Later, at the end you add your mustard, brown sugar and pineapple if you want. I have done this before and it is out of this world. You cut into the ham and put finely chopped spinach and scallions in the cuts.


Must try it, but not Sunday. That's all set. Love spinach and scallions. Thanks for the tip, LL. Are you having company for Easter, LL?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I got it at Amazon.
> 
> The upper edge was crispie, but after the icing sets on the brownie for a day the upper edge changes to chewy. The mix I used was Duncan Hines regular brownie mix. they are still delish but the sides are chewy.
> 
> ...


I've seen these pans at Marshall's, but that was a year ago or so. Like your new avatar, Gali. Who's that next to h? Bill?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Must try it, but not Sunday. That's all set. Love spinach and scallions. Thanks for the tip, LL. Are you having company for Easter, LL?


We have invited friends from our other home area. They are driving to see us. One of them will spend the night, I think. Too far to drive back. I will make dinner early to make it easy on them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Gali. Glad to be back. I love Ghirardelli (spelling wrong) Ultimate Brownies. They are soooo good.


Yes, Ghirardelli Brownies are excellent. :thumbup: 
...and so are their choc. chips.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. That sounds great. I bet it was delicious. I am going to do the spinach/scallion one and then add mustard, brown sugar towards the end. Scalloped potatoes, asparagus, rolls and lemon meringue pie.


I'm making Key Lime pie, among other desserts.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> louderwithcrowder.com has a video up of muslim bakeries in Dearborn MI. refusing to decorate gay wedding cakes. Wonder where the Governmedia is....wonder where the gaystapo militants are? Where are the paid astroturfer's? Mum's the word.


...awaiting their next command from the termites in the dem party and G. soros. :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It's Friday.....but SUNDAY IS COMING!!!!! Amen and Amen!


Amen!
There wouldn't be this Sunday if there weren't today first!
There is Easter Sunday because there was Good Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHAHA!! good one CB
> 
> In one of the responds was this pic of michael moore.


Funny, if it weren't so sad. He's of the cultural termites of today. :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It has been reported that these terrorists would shoot students on the spot if they couldn't recite the Koran. Another student hid under her bed for the duration of the standoff.
> 
> The FBI just arrested 2 women terrorists in NYC. One of the women stated that there was no need to go over there (Syria, Iraq) when this country (USA) is ripe with areas to destroy and people to kill. Of course the Iman of the mosque where the women worshipped said he never would have thought these women would be involved in a terrorist plot. That he saw nothing to indicate it whatsoever.


Of course not. They were good girls. :twisted: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Governmedia is afraid of Muslims.


The dem party is also. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> first story...painful to hear and read about the atrocities. The fear they must have felt before they were murdered.
> 
> second story.... thankful that they were caught, but they are right, why travel to murder when you can do it at your own leisure in your neighborhood.


We are seeing Christians martyred for the faith in Africa and our gov't, a government of a nation which claims to be 80% Christian, is by and large, silent and apparently indifferent to it. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I had many pictures sent to me this AM of the celebrations in the streets of Tehran over Obama's Iran NukeDeal. Tehran usually only celebrates at a citizens lynching, a woman being stoned to death or a gay citizen being thrown from a tall building. Celebrating Obama's NukeDeal shows who got the short end of the stick. I know it comes as no surprise to D&P. and the informed.


You're spot on again, Gali!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have invited friends from our other home area. They are driving to see us. One of them will spend the night, I think. Too far to drive back. I will make dinner early to make it easy on them.


I'm your dinner will go off well and the guests are good company. Hope your weather is good for driving in. We're in line to get slushy storms around here Sat and Sun. Maybe it'll miss you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, Ghirardelli Brownies are excellent. :thumbup:
> ...and so are their choc. chips.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm making Key Lime pie, among other desserts.


Oh! Let me know how your pie turns out. I hope you are using sweetened condensed milk. That is the only way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm your dinner will go off well and the guests are good company. Hope your weather is good for driving in. We're in line to get slushy storms around here Sat and Sun. Maybe it'll miss you.


I think we are in for something too. I'll have to look right away.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm your dinner will go off well and the guests are good company. Hope your weather is good for driving in. We're in line to get slushy storms around here Sat and Sun. Maybe it'll miss you.


LL, I meant to say: 'I'm sure your dinner will go off well and the guests are good company. ....' 
Sorry for the omit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL, I meant to say: 'I'm sure your dinner will go off well and the guests are good company. ....'
> Sorry for the omit.


I understood what you were saying. No problem.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! Let me know how your pie turns out. I hope you are using sweetened condensed milk. That is the only way.


Yes, I am using condensed milk, and I will let you know how it'll go over with this bunch.
BTW- my tiny lemon and Key Lime trees arrived and I've transplanted them to bigger pots. So far, they're still alive. ;-) :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I am using condensed milk, and I will let you know how it'll go over with this bunch.
> BTW- my tiny lemon and Key Lime trees arrived and I've transplanted them to bigger pots. So far, they're still alive. ;-) :-D


Great! I hope they do well. Keep me posted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie, I saw this painted rocking chair and thought of you -- just in case you ever decide to paint one for yourself (or for me)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, I saw this painted rocking chair and thought of you -- just in case you ever decide to paint one for yourself (or for me)


Pretty and interesting, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> first story...painful to hear and read about the atrocities. The fear they must have felt before they were murdered.
> 
> second story.... thankful that they were caught, but they are right, why travel to murder when you can do it at your own leisure in your neighborhood.


Having trouble seeing your avatar. Which one is the horse?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Having trouble seeing your avatar. Which one is the horse?


If the avatar was animated and the horse could turn around and we could see the backside, I think we would know.

you guys are so cute :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, I saw this painted rocking chair and thought of you -- just in case you ever decide to paint one for yourself (or for me)


Sweet chair. There's not enough baby blue in the world. Love that color. She or he is a great artist.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, Ghirardelli Brownies are excellent. :thumbup:
> ...and so are their choc. chips.


And I will buy that brand next. thank you LL and Jokim. going to dinner, Have a beautiful evening.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Having trouble seeing your avatar. Which one is the horse?


   :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> And I will buy that brand next. thank you LL and Jokim. going to dinner, Have a beautiful evening.


Have a great dinner.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> And I will buy that brand next. thank you LL and Jokim. going to dinner, Have a beautiful evening.


Gali - I like The Ultimate Brownie best. Lots of time I cannot find that kind. So, I get the Double Chocolate. I wish they would sell the Ultimate Brownie in more stores.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't had time to read all of the pages so just hoping everyone is doing OK! Just busy getting things going around here again then today the septic system blew so that is a new problem as having to wait for help. Had to leave home today as kidneys were busy! LOL!
> 
> I have apps with 3 doctors next week then another one the week after to have a tumor removed on my butt! Maybe it will become smaller after surgery! LOL!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a busy time ahead for you Janie; hope all goes well with your doc appointments and life gets back to normal for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen a snake but it wasn't close to my house. They get on the roads or concrete and sun .The frogs are out and the snake love the frogs I have gotten 2 ticks off of me but they didn't bite me . I have tea tree oil. I take baths in it in the summer but haven't sprayed it on me. Thanks I will try that.


We first heard about tea tree oil in Australia; it worked well on bug bites.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL http://www.facebook.com/B937AlltheHits/photos/a.132979403180.109630.32925863180/10152727886968181/?type=1&theater


Too funny :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It's Friday.....but SUNDAY IS COMING!!!!! Amen and Amen!


and AMEN!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHAHA!! good one CB
> 
> In one of the responds was this pic of michael moore.


Hard to believe so many left wing activists take him seriously -- he's such a hypocrite!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It has been reported that these terrorists would shoot students on the spot if they couldn't recite the Koran. Another student hid under her bed for the duration of the standoff.
> 
> The FBI just arrested 2 women terrorists in NYC. One of the women stated that there was no need to go over there (Syria, Iraq) when this country (USA) is ripe with areas to destroy and people to kill. Of course the Iman of the mosque where the women worshipped said he never would have thought these women would be involved in a terrorist plot. That he saw nothing to indicate it whatsoever.


We currently have a young couple on trial for setting bombs at the Victoria legislature. They were converts to Islam. The RCMP knew about it and immediately arrested them. There have been a lot of other arrests lately so it's happening everywhere. What makes me mad is that some people make excuses for them and minimize their intentions just because no one was actually hurt or killed. Well it certainly wasn't for their lack of trying! :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I had many pictures sent to me this AM of the celebrations in the streets of Tehran over Obama's Iran NukeDeal. Tehran usually only celebrates at a citizens lynching, a woman being stoned to death or a gay citizen being thrown from a tall building. Celebrating Obama's NukeDeal shows who got the short end of the stick. I know it comes as no surprise to D&P. and the informed.


Appeasement was the first word that came to my mind. They've hidden their nuclear activities before and there is no free movement in the country so how are they going to "closely monitor" Iran. Iran hasn't shown any evidence of a more peaceful attitude either - in fact the opposite is true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> If the avatar was animated and the horse could turn around and we could see the backside, I think we would know.
> 
> you guys are so cute :!: :!: :!: :!:


Had a trophy made up for you to present as needed :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hiya ladies, just taking a break and checking in with you all.
I got a call from my son from Kentucky at 5pm to say he`s coming to visit us, and will be here very soon. So I`ve been in a mad dash to clean and get his old bedroom ready to sleep in tonight.
I worry about him being on the road when the weather is so bad. 
Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow there`s a lake in our front yard it`s raining so much. More of the same for the rest of the night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya ladies, just taking a break and checking in with you all.
> I got a call from my son from Kentucky at 5pm to say he`s coming to visit us, and will be here very soon. So I`ve been in a mad dash to clean and get his old bedroom ready to sleep in tonight.
> I worry about him being on the road when the weather is so bad.
> Love to you all xxxxx


Enjoy your son! Wonderful! Make his favorite food!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya ladies, just taking a break and checking in with you all.
> I got a call from my son from Kentucky at 5pm to say he`s coming to visit us, and will be here very soon. So I`ve been in a mad dash to clean and get his old bedroom ready to sleep in tonight.
> I worry about him being on the road when the weather is so bad.
> Love to you all xxxxx


Hi WendyBee. It'll be nice to have your son home for a bit, esp. during this holiday. He's sure to get home alright because he knows there is a room with a warm, comfy bed waiting for him, plus your excellent home cooking! Happy Easter.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow there`s a lake in our front yard it`s raining so much. More of the same for the rest of the night.


Hope your roof is in good shape. At least the pipes don't freeze when it rains.  :thumbup: 
Flood watches are forecast for around here, but there's only a very small chance of flooding. The snow is mostly melted.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hope your roof is in good shape. At least the pipes don't freeze when it rains.  :thumbup:
> Flood watches are forecast for around here, but there's only a very small chance of flooding. The snow is mostly melted.


That`s excellent news about your snow almost gone Jokim....yayyyy

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi WendyBee. It'll be nice to have your son home for a bit, esp. during this holiday. He's sure to get home alright because he knows there is a room with a warm, comfy bed waiting for him, plus your excellent home cooking! Happy Easter.♥


Thanks Jokim.
When he called earlier to say he was almost in Charleston, I asked him if he preferred BBQ chicken or sweet`n`sour pork for dinner tomorrow. He chose the sweet`n`sour pork. And of course I`m able to make him his fave dessert (lemon meringue pie) now my oven is working again.
Unfortunately he has to be back at work Sunday morning, so he`s leaving here tomorrow after dinner.
But it`s a wonderful surprise to see him.....even if it`s only for a little while.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim.
> When he called earlier to say he was almost in Charleston, I asked him if he preferred BBQ chicken or sweet`n`sour pork for dinner tomorrow. He chose the sweet`n`sour pork. And of course I`m able to make him his fave dessert (lemon meringue pie) now my oven is working again.
> Unfortunately he has to be back at work Sunday morning, so he`s leaving here tomorrow after dinner.
> But it`s a wonderful surprise to see him.....even if it`s only for a little while.


Every moment with your kids, or grands, is precious. I treasure the time I spend with mine.♥
Hope you DS has a nice visit and safe travels.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent news about your snow almost gone Jokim....yayyyy
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes, it is good news. BIL and SIL don't have to worry about floods in their neighborhood anymore this winter. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHAHA!! good one CB
> 
> In one of the responds was this pic of michael moore.


I saw that belly. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Evil hates Love, Satan hates God, since the beginning of time. Story of mankind.
> Hell is the absence of God.


Yes. When they are in hell they will see God and know that they rejected Him. That will be the worse part.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've seen these pans at Marshall's, but that was a year ago or so. Like your new avatar, Gali. Who's that next to h? Bill?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have invited friends from our other home area. They are driving to see us. One of them will spend the night, I think. Too far to drive back. I will make dinner early to make it easy on them.


You are a good hostess.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. We they arr in hell they will see God and know that they rejected Him. That will be the worse part.


Yes, their hearts will be broken because they will not be in the presence of God, and know that they will never be able to be in His presence.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm turning in and signing off. Lots of cooking and baking tomorrow. Goodnight!&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Amen!
> There wouldn't be this Sunday if there weren't today first!
> There is Easter Sunday because there was Good Friday. :thumbup:


We enjoyed the Seder meal tonight. The fellowship hall was full. We had the Messianic Jew from our church leading it. All the men and boys of age got to wear a Yamaka. We had a program telling us what was going on and when to eat. Their was a tape of 3 songs that are sung during the past over. The leader had gotten saved 3 years ago. He said the last 3 have been the most special because He sees the meaning of the Old and New Testament now. He said the passover and the Blood of the Lamb over the door post on both sides of the door and the blood over the top of the door now means the Cross to him. 
We saw lots of people we hadn't seen in years. Our DD's in-laws were in town for the weekend. It was so nice to worship with our old friends , family and church family. It was so different than anything I have ever attended before.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a trophy made up for you to present as needed :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya ladies, just taking a break and checking in with you all.
> I got a call from my son from Kentucky at 5pm to say he`s coming to visit us, and will be here very soon. So I`ve been in a mad dash to clean and get his old bedroom ready to sleep in tonight.
> I worry about him being on the road when the weather is so bad.
> Love to you all xxxxx


That is nice for you to have your son home with you for the Easter weekend. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice for you to have your son home with you for the Easter weekend. Enjoy your visit.


Thanks so much Bumpy. I hope you have an enjoyable Easter too.
♥♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all.

Think I over did the yard work yesterday. Guess moving all those bags of topsoil did me in. But at least I am getting things done, it was almost 80 yesterday! Might open a few of those bags and spread the soil out, and get ready for flower planting. Tuesday going to sow some grass seed and hopefully with the rain coming the following days, it will take.

Hope you have a blessed Easter weekend


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning! I hope you and yours have a wonderful and very 'Happy Easter' weekend!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning! I hope you and yours have a wonderful and very 'Happy Easter' weekend!


Same to you and everyone, Gerslay!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone better late then never. 
May all have a Blessed Resurrection Day.

may Passover be a Blessing to all of the Jewish faith.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi everyone better late then never.
> May all have a Blessed Resurrection Day.
> 
> may Passover be a Blessing to all of the Jewish faith.


Thank you! Same to you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya ladies, just taking a break and checking in with you all.
> I got a call from my son from Kentucky at 5pm to say he`s coming to visit us, and will be here very soon. So I`ve been in a mad dash to clean and get his old bedroom ready to sleep in tonight.
> I worry about him being on the road when the weather is so bad.
> Love to you all xxxxx


Such a wonderful surprise that your son can come by for Easter. Hope you have a great visit!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We enjoyed the Seder meal tonight. The fellowship hall was full. We had the Messianic Jew from our church leading it. All the men and boys of age got to wear a Yamaka. We had a program telling us what was going on and when to eat. Their was a tape of 3 songs that are sung during the past over. The leader had gotten saved 3 years ago. He said the last 3 have been the most special because He sees the meaning of the Old and New Testament now. He said the passover and the Blood of the Lamb over the door post on both sides of the door and the blood over the top of the door now means the Cross to him.
> We saw lots of people we hadn't seen in years. Our DD's in-laws were in town for the weekend. It was so nice to worship with our old friends , family and church family. It was so different than anything I have ever attended before.


Sounds like a very interesting experience CB. Such a good opportunity to learn about the meaning of the different parts of the passover ceremonies and foods. Being able to share with old friends and family makes it extra special.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Easter friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi everyone better late then never.
> May all have a Blessed Resurrection Day.
> 
> may Passover be a Blessing to all of the Jewish faith.


Blessings to you too Yarnie.

How are you doing? Hope your allergies a little better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. caught up a bit.

Solo never thought of a pin have a neat antique one. As hat was my messing around hat and now can right what I know is wrong and like what is right will make one with out mistakes.

WCk getting to pattern promise.

Iran has reason to celebrate they have everything they wanted and Obama has everything he wanted and the world will get everything they do not want.

Yes but Christians are not under attack according to those in control. Why should Mulsam have to obey the law they have not had to yet.Just the Christian's, you know the ones who are free to do what every they want. I have a crown to sell all who believe that just slightly used on my head, borrowed it from the King of the Untied States. 

Gali I remember those brownie pans I love the edges too. Looks like we all do.

Gali seem Roger Moore is not on the first ladies diet plan? But then he is so busy with making money off those gullible 
Liberals and pocking million plus dollars. He can afford to eat any place he wants.

KPG sorry about the lost of your friend nothing can replace them heart aches for you.

Jayne hope tumor in nothing more then tumor.

LTL the horse is the one with out the hat. 
LTL I would be in my grave if I did what you did yesterday Getting out of bed in morning is an accomplishment. 

Jokim hope you have a wonderful celebration with MIL and get rest after.

Oh WEBee glad son will be home for a bit with you. 
sorry about all the rain. Could send some up here or to CLf. You know those endangered fish water may dry up. Glad oven is working and pipes are in working order.
Below 0 here today. Gee wish weather would make up it's mind.

WCK love the chair so neat. Also the many pictures especial the whole ask. wonderful.

Going to get a job at MCDonalds I can do fries. It was announce today that now after getting a raise from McD's they are asking for 15.00 an hour. Union saying that you will get a better hamburger. Yeah I can do that for 15.00 an hour. I can even bun it catup pickle mustard and do it in least the it takes to pay me 15.00 an hour. 

The world has lost it's common sense. But do not worry as Sunday that we believe in will be his return. Then they will wish they had kept their common sense. 

Laugh yesterday saw a book about John Kerry and why he should not be in control of State department. Forgot about his Vietnam experience, remember the Swift Boat lies. So any agreement he provides will be just like the swift books. Can you guess what that will be. Lair lair pants on fire, right up there with Hillary.

Jayne pictures laughing but not snake and ticks.

Bon hope husband is doing good.

LL hope you are rested and ready for your next adventure. 

WCK have a nice lunch with friends tomorrow. Turkey Monday seem about right for dear Husband. Enjoy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! Same to you!


and back to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Blessings to you too Yarnie.
> 
> How are you doing? Hope your allergies a little better.


It rain a little bit the other day and it help some, but so dry here even allergy pills aren't working.

Today freezing again this am hope that calms pollen down a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Easter friends


Oh such a sweet picture. remember when they use to give chicks out for Resurrection day. How many we children must have killed.

Husband ready to put one chicken in stew pot. Breaking open others eggs. Ask me if I would eat her. Told him no I would eat one I didn't know from the store. He laugh well it is funny . But can't stand the thought of eating something I raised. Would starve if lived on a farm. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Blessings to you too Yarnie.
> 
> How are you doing? Hope your allergies a little better.


And blessing to you too. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. caught up a bit.
> 
> Solo never thought of a pin have a neat antique one. As hat was my messing around hat and now can right what I know is wrong and like what is right will make one with out mistakes.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Yarnlady. It will be a while before we go away. We must save money now. Also, we will have the house built and must do ANOTHER move!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great Saturday


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh such a sweet picture. remember when they use to give chicks out for Resurrection day. How many we children must have killed.
> 
> Husband ready to put one chicken in stew pot. Breaking open others eggs. Ask me if I would eat her. Told him no I would eat one I didn't know from the store. He laugh well it is funny . But can't stand the thought of eating something I raised. Would starve if lived on a farm. :shock:


We never received chicks here Yarnie, which is a very good thing because they probably would have died and if by some miracle it didn't, what would we do with a chicken in the city? I'm with you on the meat - I want it to be anonymous!

In first grade we were given a little spruce tree seedling and they grew to be big trees.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. It will be a while before we go away. We must save money now. Also, we will have the house built and must do ANOTHER move!!


Is your company coming today or tomorrow LL? It will be nice to catch up with old friends. Hope you have a great visit.

It will be more exciting once your new house is built and you're into the finishing stages. And the next move will be easier since you've downsized. Can you do it gradually by moving some boxes into the garage or basement of the new house before you do the main move?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a great Saturday


Same to you WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your company coming today or tomorrow LL? It will be nice to catch up with old friends. Hope you have a great visit.
> 
> It will be more exciting once your new house is built and you're into the finishing stages. And the next move will be easier since you've downsized. Can you do it gradually by moving some boxes into the garage or basement of the new house before you do the main move?


WCK,
Thank you. I think there is $100 fine if we go into the premises while the men are working. Plus, if we put boxes in, it might get in their way. We will ask. Thank you for the great idea. They have poured the concrete and tared (I think it is tar) the outside. Now they have to let the concrete set. Next week they will resume.

Hope your Easter is full of fun, family and good food. Three "F's".


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a great Saturday


Ewe are not fat, ewe are fluffy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh such a sweet picture. remember when they use to give chicks out for Resurrection day. How many we children must have killed.
> 
> Husband ready to put one chicken in stew pot. Breaking open others eggs. Ask me if I would eat her. Told him no I would eat one I didn't know from the store. He laugh well it is funny . But can't stand the thought of eating something I raised. Would starve if lived on a farm. :shock:


Our chicks were dyed blue and pink. I don' t know if there were other colors. We did have one to live it was a mean rooster.
:lol: I would starve too .We wouldn't if we had to eat it to survive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a great Saturday


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my!http://www.facebook.com/usatoday/photos/a.100797840666.101835.13652355666/10151934152705667/?type=1&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks to the one who linked us to Faith Tap and The Old Rugged Cross.

It was my grandmother's and Dad's favorite and one of mine too. The man did a beautiful job singing the four parts and merging into one production.

Thank you WeBee for your awesome tribute and use of your knitting needles. 

Thanks to everyone for your condolences. This is both a most sad and glorious season for our family.

Happy Resurrection Day everyone! Blessings during Passover too.



LL - I'm making your Key Lime Pie for tomorrow. Had the recipe printed and went to Whole Foods for fresh Polish Sausage and Key Limes. DH was on a phone call while I was parking. When he opened his door (delayed) the recipe he put in the door pocket flew across the parking lot, so now I have to go out again for the other ingredients I couldn't remember and had to find and reprint your recipe. Bless him, he'll get no pie tomorrow!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to the one who linked us to Faith Tap and The Old Rugged Cross.
> 
> It was my grandmother's and Dad's favorite and one of mine too. The man did a beautiful job singing the four parts and merging into one production.
> 
> ...


Let me know how it turns out. Ours was soooo delicious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It has been mentioned about getting $15 an hour, Do you know how smart that really is? Seattle has mandated that the minimum wage will be $15 per hour (in steps) at some time in the near future. One restaurant in Seattle has decided to make everyone's wages $15 per hour. Then they raised the prices 20% across the board. No tipping. So now the waitresses are guaranteed $15 per hour. Before they were averaging more than $18 per hour. Really Smart! They are hurting the ones they were trying to help. Maybe they should let the market decide.


Government has never been accused of being smart or intelligent.
I heard that, because of Seattle's, 'no food allowed to be thrown in the garbage' law, many restaurants there are closing. The city used to have quite a nice restaurant scene, but not for long. Sheer idiocy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I`m just passing through to wish you all a Blessed Easter tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> I`m just passing through to wish you all a Blessed Easter tomorrow.


Happy Resurrection to you too. Everyone else have a blessed day. :lol:Is that Ronnie in the box?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Resurrection to you too. Everyone else have a blessed day. :lol:Is that Ronnie in the box?


LOL Bumpy. No that`s not my Ronnie, but it does look like him though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> I`m just passing through to wish you all a Blessed Easter tomorrow.


Very, very cute. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Resurrection to you too. Everyone else have a blessed day. :lol:Is that Ronnie in the box?


Same to you CB. I have that question too. Is it Ronnie???

Have a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What do you think of this as a permanent home Solo?

http://faithtap.com/2814/truck-transforms-into-spacious-castle/?v=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> Thank you. I think there is $100 fine if we go into the premises while the men are working. Plus, if we put boxes in, it might get in their way. We will ask. Thank you for the great idea. They have poured the concrete and tared (I think it is tar) the outside. Now they have to let the concrete set. Next week they will resume.
> 
> Hope your Easter is full of fun, family and good food. Three "F's".


Thanks LL, we always enjoy getting together with our friends. Hoping the same 3 F's for you and your guests tomorrow.

Thinking it through, I can understand that your builder would be concerned that the workers aren't slowed down by home owners dropping by.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my!http://www.facebook.com/usatoday/photos/a.100797840666.101835.13652355666/10151934152705667/?type=1&theater


That's a lot of eggs!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> I`m just passing through to wish you all a Blessed Easter tomorrow.


That's so cute :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> I`m just passing through to wish you all a Blessed Easter tomorrow.


That is so cute! That's not Ronnie, is it?
Rejoice! He Is Risen, Alleluia!
Happy Easter!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you think of this as a permanent home Solo?
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2814/truck-transforms-into-spacious-castle/?v=1


Amazing! The man is very clever. But then, he is an engineer, I think I heard him say that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Before I sign off for the night, I would like to wish all in Denim Country a Blessed and Joyous Easter, and a Belated Happy Passover!
Goodnight.
Talk again on Monday.&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning! I hope you and yours have a wonderful and very 'Happy Easter' weekend!


Thank you, Gerslay for the lovely Easter wishes. The very top one is in Polish. How lovely.♥ Right back at 'ya!♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How are the AOW these days? I don't check on them these days!


jane, you are on a roll!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been meaning to ask how is your DH doing?


Pretty much the same. Still waiting for blood counts to go up. Thanks, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone heard of baking ham with spinach and scallions. Then putting red wine over it. Later, at the end you add your mustard, brown sugar and pineapple if you want. I have done this before and it is out of this world. You cut into the ham and put finely chopped spinach and scallions in the cuts.


Sounds good - and very nutritious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Never heard of it, would never think of that combination. The spinach would certainly keep the slices moist, and scallion would give it a lovely flavor. It all sound very tasteful. I will try this. Thank you
> 
> A friend showed me a picture of a very large ham he baked.
> During the baking process he poured a couple bottles of pina colada coconut/pineapple mixers over the ham and basted it through out the baking time. He claims it was the best baked ham he ever did.


Love the new avatar! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> louderwithcrowder.com has a video up of muslim bakeries in Dearborn MI. refusing to decorate gay wedding cakes. Wonder where the Governmedia is....wonder where the gaystapo militants are? Where are the paid astroturfer's? Mum's the word.


I saw that, too. Apparently no problem there. Go figure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I had many pictures sent to me this AM of the celebrations in the streets of Tehran over Obama's Iran NukeDeal. Tehran usually only celebrates at a citizens lynching, a woman being stoned to death or a gay citizen being thrown from a tall building. Celebrating Obama's NukeDeal shows who got the short end of the stick. I know it comes as no surprise to D&P. and the informed.


Their celebration and our concern. Speaks volumes, doesn't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy and blessed Easter


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, we always enjoy getting together with our friends. Hoping the same 3 F's for you and your guests tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking it through, I can understand that your builder would be concerned that the workers aren't slowed down by home owners dropping by.


The builder has it all figured out. Great builder.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Before I sign off for the night, I would like to wish all in Denim Country a Blessed and Joyous Easter, and a Belated Happy Passover!
> Goodnight.
> Talk again on Monday.♥


Thank you, Jokim. Same to you many times over.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy and blessed Easter


Same to you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!


Thank you Gerslay. Same to you!! My pie (Lemon Meringue) is in the oven browning the meringue.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds delightful LL! Lemon meringue is DH's favorite but he's the pie-maker in the house and for some unknown reason he never makes it for himself.  

Have a blessed day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, I saw this painted rocking chair and thought of you -- just in case you ever decide to paint one for yourself (or for me)


So cute! Far above my ability level, I'm afraid. Good timing, WCK.
It's almost time for me to do two more!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Appeasement was the first word that came to my mind. They've hidden their nuclear activities before and there is no free movement in the country so how are they going to "closely monitor" Iran. Iran hasn't shown any evidence of a more peaceful attitude either - in fact the opposite is true.


Ted Cruz quoted Patrick Henry in his speech declaring that he would run. It applies today. Here's a little bit more of it:

Patrick Henry, March 23, 1775:

"Is life so dear or peace so sweet as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take, but as for me, give me liberty or give me death."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:



> Had a trophy made up for you to present as needed :lol:


WCK's horses patooty trophy:

I think you'll need to mass produce those.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya ladies, just taking a break and checking in with you all.
> I got a call from my son from Kentucky at 5pm to say he`s coming to visit us, and will be here very soon. So I`ve been in a mad dash to clean and get his old bedroom ready to sleep in tonight.
> I worry about him being on the road when the weather is so bad.
> Love to you all xxxxx


Hi, WendyBee. Love back to you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, their hearts will be broken because they will not be in the presence of God, and know that they will never be able to be in His presence.


Right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We enjoyed the Seder meal tonight. The fellowship hall was full. We had the Messianic Jew from our church leading it. All the men and boys of age got to wear a Yamaka. We had a program telling us what was going on and when to eat. Their was a tape of 3 songs that are sung during the past over. The leader had gotten saved 3 years ago. He said the last 3 have been the most special because He sees the meaning of the Old and New Testament now. He said the passover and the Blood of the Lamb over the door post on both sides of the door and the blood over the top of the door now means the Cross to him.
> We saw lots of people we hadn't seen in years. Our DD's in-laws were in town for the weekend. It was so nice to worship with our old friends , family and church family. It was so different than anything I have ever attended before.


It sounds like a night to remember, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Easter to all! This is the day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy Easter to all! This is the day!


Yes it is Bon.  Have a great day everyone. He has Risen Indeed.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Blessed Easter everyone.
I enjoyed my eggs for breakfast this morning...eggs of the chocolate kind!! My son bought me a bag of Cadbury`s Mini Eggs....as well as 2 bags of my fave ketchup chips. He`s such a thoughtful son. &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Blessed Easter everyone.
> I enjoyed my eggs for breakfast this morning...eggs of the chocolate kind!! My son bought me a bag of Cadbury`s Mini Eggs....as well as 2 bags of my fave ketchup chips. He`s such a thoughtful son. ♥♥


Chocolate eggs for breakfast. Fun!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you think of this as a permanent home Solo?
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2814/truck-transforms-into-spacious-castle/?v=1


I just stopped by to wish everyone a Happy Easter and saw this link. Wow! I wish it was mine. So, Happy Easter, our Redeemer lives.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A Blessed Easter to you and your family also MaidInBedlam. Love your avatar &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These fellows wanted to perform before the world's wonders and their version of How Great Thou Art and Gabriel's Oboe is beautifully done in front of Christ the Redeemer and Iguazu Falls. I loved it even more because I've been to both places.

http://thepianoguys.com/portfolio/mission-great-thou-art/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin is in the Big Dance on Monday.
> 
> Kentucky no longer perfect.


 :thumbup: Yeah for WI's Badgers!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So cute! Far above my ability level, I'm afraid. Good timing, WCK.
> It's almost time for me to do two more!


You could practice on one for me :lol: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Blessed Easter everyone.
> I enjoyed my eggs for breakfast this morning...eggs of the chocolate kind!! My son bought me a bag of Cadbury`s Mini Eggs....as well as 2 bags of my fave ketchup chips. He`s such a thoughtful son. ♥♥


He knows what his Mom's faves are!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Bumpy. No that`s not my Ronnie, but it does look like him though.


Very cute, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I just stopped by to wish everyone a Happy Easter and saw this link. Wow! I wish it was mine. So, Happy Easter, our Redeemer lives.


Happy Easter!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Government has never been accused of being smart or intelligent.
> I heard that, because of Seattle's, 'no food allowed to be thrown in the garbage' law, many restaurants there are closing. The city used to have quite a nice restaurant scene, but not for long. Sheer idiocy!


I wonder if any of these restaurants will be moving out of Seattle and opening up in the suburbs? The minimum wage law only applies to Seattle. It would be interesting to see if a trend starts.

I also heard, and haven't investigated, that some of the restaurants are not only increasing the prices of food items, but adding an additional service charge to the bill.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you think of this as a permanent home Solo?
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2814/truck-transforms-into-spacious-castle/?v=1


I'll have my bags packed in 30 minutes. I not so sure I could maneuver this body into all those nooks and crannies.

What a fabulous use of space. So many wonderful ideas for storage and no space was unused.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll have my bags packed in 30 minutes. I not so sure I could maneuver this body into all those nooks and crannies.
> 
> What a fabulous use of space. So many wonderful ideas for storage and no space was unused.


Fascinating to look at, too - so much detail. Interesting couple.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Bonn for sending this to me. I want to share it with our friends.
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/416411/what-does-shroud-turin-prove-about-easter-myra-adams


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Resurrection Sunday!


Thanks - same to you, Joey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bonn for sending this to me. I want to share it with our friends.
> http://www.nationalreview.com/article/416411/what-does-shroud-turin-prove-about-easter-myra-adams


I was glad to send it. I found it interesting. I love it when science backs up faith. Thanks for sharing it on here, CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Blessed Easter everyone.
> I enjoyed my eggs for breakfast this morning...eggs of the chocolate kind!! My son bought me a bag of Cadbury`s Mini Eggs....as well as 2 bags of my fave ketchup chips. He`s such a thoughtful son. ♥♥


 :lol: He knows just have to bless his Mama. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: He knows just have to bless his Mama. :thumbup:


he sure does Bumpy
My son left here last night with 2 huge containers of sweet`n`sour pork, fried rice, and a whole lemon meringue pie. Plus he had another huge container of spaghetti with meat sauce and another container of cheesy garlic bread that I froze for him last month. Plus he had half a box of Honey grahams too (I used the other half box for the pie crusts)
My poor son didn`t get back to his apartment in Kentucky til nearly 1.30 am, and had to work a 12 hour shift today. So he`ll be too tired to cook.
I didn`t notice til after he left that he left his jeans and shirt here - with his belt still in his jeans. He`ll probably have to buy another belt until he gets back here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> he sure does Bumpy
> My son left here last night with 2 huge containers of sweet`n`sour pork, fried rice, and a whole lemon meringue pie. Plus he had another huge container of spaghetti with meat sauce and another container of cheesy garlic bread that I froze for him last month. Plus he had half a box of Honey grahams too (I used the other half box for the pie crusts)
> My poor son didn`t get back to his apartment in Kentucky til nearly 1.30 am, and had to work a 12 hour shift today. So he`ll be too tired to cook.
> I didn`t notice til after he left that he left his jeans and shirt here - with his belt still in his jeans. He`ll probably have to buy another belt until he gets back here.


I'm sure he'll think it was worth it just to have a little time at home and a lot of Mom's home cooking to take with him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These fellows wanted to perform before the world's wonders and their version of How Great Thou Art and Gabriel's Oboe is beautifully done in front of Christ the Redeemer and Iguazu Falls. I loved it even more because I've been to both places.
> 
> http://thepianoguys.com/portfolio/mission-great-thou-art/


So beautiful and soothing. Love all of those things waterfalls, cello. moss, worshiping the Savior . Love the statue of Him with His arms open to everyone. Thanks WCK


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder if any of these restaurants will be moving out of Seattle and opening up in the suburbs? The minimum wage law only applies to Seattle. It would be interesting to see if a trend starts.
> 
> I also heard, and haven't investigated, that some of the restaurants are not only increasing the prices of food items, but adding an additional service charge to the bill.


There goes the dollar menu. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> he sure does Bumpy
> My son left here last night with 2 huge containers of sweet`n`sour pork, fried rice, and a whole lemon meringue pie. Plus he had another huge container of spaghetti with meat sauce and another container of cheesy garlic bread that I froze for him last month. Plus he had half a box of Honey grahams too (I used the other half box for the pie crusts)
> My poor son didn`t get back to his apartment in Kentucky til nearly 1.30 am, and had to work a 12 hour shift today. So he`ll be too tired to cook.
> I didn`t notice til after he left that he left his jeans and shirt here - with his belt still in his jeans. He`ll probably have to buy another belt until he gets back here.


I know he is happy to have all of that good home cooking. Boys always leave their clothes behind. My 2 GS next door always leave something when they spend the night.Shoes, belts, pj's toothbrush. GD is worse than her brothers. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was glad to send it. I found it interesting. I love it when science backs up faith. Thanks for sharing it on here, CB!


Me too. There was a lot of good stuff on Noah's Ark too on that same link.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know he is happy to have all of that good home cooking. Boys always leave their clothes behind. My 2 GS next door always leave something when they spend the night.Shoes, belts, pj's toothbrush. GD is worse than her brothers. :shock: :lol:


LOL Bumpy. It`s good to know my son isn`t the only forgetful one


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So beautiful and soothing. Love all of those things waterfalls, cello. moss, worshiping the Savior . Love the statue of Him with His arms open to everyone. Thanks WCK


I agree - beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I watched Killing Jesus again tonight. Very intense, very moving. 

Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Bumpy. It`s good to know my son isn`t the only forgetful one


Not at all. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206315816518590&set=a.4042610587935.174806.1361958764&type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206315816518590&set=a.4042610587935.174806.1361958764&type=1&theater


No longer available. Curious - what was it, CB?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi everyone! We had a fabulous day yesterday; I hope you all did as well.

Our service was exceptional; the music and orchestra, the choir the decor and most importantly the message.

We wait in line on Resurrection Day to enter the sanctuary because there are so many people even though multiple services. I love that! It is like looking for the line outside a movie or restaurant to know what's good. :-D 

We went our for an Italian lunch (fabu=lous) and then came back to our house for conversation and fun.

Then we had a traditional Polish meal for a light second meal: Cheese Babka w/Cherry, fresh and smoked kielbasa with stoneground mustard and horseradish sauce, cabbage, (no beets) , ham & egg casserole, and Chrusciki.

LL - you should know your Key Lime Pie was a hit! I cursed you out (not really) when squeezing those 43 limes. The tip from Jokim to microwave did help. :-D In the end is was worth it. I taught the little one to make the whip cream and everyone had a piece and wanted to take home the leftovers.

Great recipe LL - thanks again!

Gerslay and Jokim - one of my guests brought me the eggs as a hostess gift yesterday - aren't they pretty? I wanted you to see them. I put them on stands I had, and now they look like chicks with webbed feet to me. Peep


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Dyngus Day to D&P who celebrate. 

Good Morning to all...Talk later...welcome back KPG. 
I wonder how KC is doing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Happy Dyngus Day to D&P who celebrate.
> 
> Good Morning to all...Talk later...welcome back KPG.
> I wonder how KC is doing.


Hi Gali and thank you! Dyngus Day? I'll have to look that up. Happy day to you if you celebrate it.

I have no idea why I see two heads on that horse in your avatar Gali - but I can only guess. :shock: I think that ole gal has cooked her goose to overdone this time. She's plucked one too many feathers and needs to pass the baton to Fauxcahontis Liarwatha.

I'm hoping all are well. Jane safely back home, Bon's DH fighting and winning his battle, KC's niece, WeBee's family travels and well - everyone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> he sure does Bumpy
> My son left here last night with 2 huge containers of sweet`n`sour pork, fried rice, and a whole lemon meringue pie. Plus he had another huge container of spaghetti with meat sauce and another container of cheesy garlic bread that I froze for him last month. Plus he had half a box of Honey grahams too (I used the other half box for the pie crusts)
> My poor son didn`t get back to his apartment in Kentucky til nearly 1.30 am, and had to work a 12 hour shift today. So he`ll be too tired to cook.
> I didn`t notice til after he left that he left his jeans and shirt here - with his belt still in his jeans. He`ll probably have to buy another belt until he gets back here.


You sure are a good mom to your kids. Glad you had a good visit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK may your Resurrection day be filled with Joy, and Blessings. 

Also thanks for the site.

Turkey am sure is going to be good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey big night tonight. Said a prayer for them. So want them to win. Those young men have work hard to get there. God Bless them. Would like to see senior's have memories of a good they have done and receive this time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG love the eggs, a wonderful gift from friends sounds like a wonderful day for you.


Gali still want to know who is the horse? Oh thats right the one without the hat. But she is a whole ask.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG love the eggs, a wonderful gift from friends sounds like a wonderful day for you.


Gali still want to know who is the horse? Oh thats right the one without the hat. But she is a whole ask.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There goes the dollar menu. :shock:


And there goes the prices too. Only go up as I see it.

Like Bon could not get into site said unavailable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My youngest DD visited with DD #1 & brought home 9 dozen eggs! They are blue, green, yellow, brown & white eggs. I would say they are small eggs as the chickens are young as this is their first laying. 

Coyotes broke into her older hens pen & killed them all but did not eat them all as she was afraid of Rabies so did not eat them either just burned them.

Now, I must think of "what" to do with all of these eggs as finally got them into the ref. LOL.

We are still waiting for the septic people to "dig" up the yard so it is difficult to say the least but we have a station very close & a fast food place for necessary bathroom. We have memberships to "Y" to taken showers as silver sneakers is pd by our ins.

DD was gone for a week but is home now but we won't bother her as I'm going to laundromat today after dr. app. She will have a weeks laundry go catch up on too.

Life isn't it a crock!

Love each of you so will chat when life settles as right now it is Harry!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Dyngus Day to D&P who celebrate.
> 
> Good Morning to all...Talk later...welcome back KPG.
> I wonder how KC is doing.


Have to look Dyngus Day?

Was thinking about KC the other day. Wonder that too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! We had a fabulous day yesterday; I hope you all did as well.
> 
> Our service was exceptional; the music and orchestra, the choir the decor and most importantly the message.
> 
> ...


KPG - 43 limes? That is a lot. I only squeezed about 15 for a pie. How many pies did you make???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! We had a fabulous day yesterday; I hope you all did as well.
> 
> Our service was exceptional; the music and orchestra, the choir the decor and most importantly the message.
> 
> ...


P.S. I know squeezing them is hard work. My hands hurt after...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> P.S. I know squeezing them is hard work. My hands hurt after...


I have seen a thingy for squeezing lemon and limes at Bed Bathe and Beyond. You all may want to check it out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG - 43 limes? That is a lot. I only squeezed about 15 for a pie. How many pies did you make???


I only made one pie! I bought a bag of Key Limes - there were 43 in the bag about the size of a half dollar. I kept nuking and squeezing until I had the 1/2 cups of juice plus two tablespoons. I needed to use all 43! 

How did you get over a 1/2 cup from 15 limes?

The pie really was delicious. I just wish I had more so I could have had a second piece today. I cut the pie small, everyone had a piece and my guests wanted the leftovers, so I have none.
:? I'll have to get to squeezing again I guess ...

Interesting there was no sugar or vanilla in the whipped cream? I think I'd add both next time as the cream tasted flat to me, yet the pie was so good it didn't need any topping.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My youngest DD visited with DD #1 & brought home 9 dozen eggs! They are blue, green, yellow, brown & white eggs. I would say they are small eggs as the chickens are young as this is their first laying.
> 
> Coyotes broke into her older hens pen & killed them all but did not eat them all as she was afraid of Rabies so did not eat them either just burned them.
> 
> ...


Jayne sorry about life handing you a bunch of trouble. Do hope everything goes well with Dr's appointment.

Mink kill too and do not eat what they kill. Husband had prize winning Pigeon . Mink got into coop and killed over 20 birds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have seen a thingy for squeezing lemon and limes at Bed Bathe and Beyond. You all may want to check it out.


I may Yarnie - it took a lot of squeezing and time for me to get enough juice. I started and eventually sat down as it took some time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I may Yarnie - it took a lot of squeezing and time for me to get enough juice. I started and eventually sat down as it took some time.


Can see that happening, and hands all dry and prune looking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> My youngest DD visited with DD #1 & brought home 9 dozen eggs! They are blue, green, yellow, brown & white eggs. I would say they are small eggs as the chickens are young as this is their first laying.
> 
> Coyotes broke into her older hens pen & killed them all but did not eat them all as she was afraid of Rabies so did not eat them either just burned them.
> 
> ...


WOW! That's a lot of eggs. Glad to hear from you again, Janie.

I'm thinking egg & ham muffins, quiche, frittatas and Babka (Polish bread - sometimes 18 eggs in one bread).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Can see that happening, and hands all dry and prune looking.


I don't and didn't look like a prune. Just "nuts" squeezing the living daylights out of those poor fruits. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Polish Dyngus day

Look it up . 

Wet Easter Monday. 

Do not understand the wet part.

But know that WCK Easter(resurrection)day it today.

Sorry about the easter part. Had a word change when told pagan holiday. Not for me, He has Risen I am saved by his gift and grace.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WOW! That's a lot of eggs. Glad to hear from you again, Janie.
> 
> I'm thinking egg & ham muffins, quiche, frittatas and Babka (Polish bread - sometimes 18 eggs in one bread).


devil eggs,hard boiled eggs, potato salad and on and on it goes. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I only made one pie! I bought a bag of Key Limes - there were 43 in the bag about the size of a half dollar. I kept nuking and squeezing until I had the 1/2 cups of juice plus two tablespoons. I needed to use all 43!
> 
> How did you get over a 1/2 cup from 15 limes?
> 
> ...


I don't understand why so many limes. I came back from Florida with 4 bags of Key Limes. I squeezed them all and froze the juice so I don't have to do the squeezing again. We ate ours without whipped cream. However, I think the whipped cream makes it taste so good. I would always put a little sugar in the cream. It needs it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't understand why so many limes. I came back from Florida with 4 bags of Key Limes. I squeezed them all and froze the juice so I don't have to do the squeezing again. We ate ours without whipped cream. However, I think the whipped cream makes it taste so good. I would always put a little sugar in the cream. It needs it.


I didn't add anything to the cream because I followed the recipe you gave that didn't call for any.

I still cannot understand you only needed 15 limes. They must have been much bigger than those I bought.

It was good though. I normally don't use Whipped Cream, so would probably skip it too next time IF I did make it even with vanilla and sugar.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't add anything to the cream because I followed the recipe you gave that didn't call for any.
> 
> I still cannot understand you only needed 15 limes. They must have been much bigger than those I bought.
> 
> It was good though. I normally don't use Whipped Cream, so would probably skip it too next time IF I did make it even with vanilla and sugar.


I bet they were smaller...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I bet they were smaller...


As I said earlier, about the size of a half-dollar - round. I was going to save the remainder for putting in glasses of water - but none leftover!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As I said earlier, about the size of a half-dollar - round. I was going to save the remainder for putting in glasses of water - but none leftover!


Hummm. I bought mine in Florida. They seemed to be the size of a half-dollar, too. I have enough juice for three more pies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hummm. I bought mine in Florida. They seemed to be the size of a half-dollar, too. I have enough juice for three more pies.


My goodness, you must be an incredible squeezer! Mine were imported from Mexico.

I've failed, _failed_, I tell ya.

I cannot milk another drop out of those tiny fruits - I'm definitely not a Liberal! 

I pay for lots of tiny fruits, and pay dearly, in time, money and labor.  :-D 

That's OK, to whom much is given, much is expected. Words I live by daily.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My goodness, you must be an incredible squeezer! Mine were imported from Mexico.
> 
> I've failed, _failed_, I tell ya.
> 
> ...


Naw. Not an incredible squeezer at all.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

While on the lime subject. Ran across this, it sounds refreshing for a quick key lime pie fix.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> While on the lime subject. Ran across this, it sounds refreshing for a quick key lime pie fix.


Wow! I want to make these!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Well the 3 steps might have missed a few details :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Gali and thank you! Dyngus Day? I'll have to look that up. Happy day to you if you celebrate it.
> 
> I have no idea why I see two heads on that horse in your avatar Gali - but I can only guess. :shock: I think that ole gal has cooked her goose to overdone this time. She's plucked one too many feathers and needs to pass the baton to Fauxcahontis Liarwatha.
> 
> I'm hoping all are well. Jane safely back home, Bon's DH fighting and winning his battle, KC's niece, WeBee's family travels and well - everyone.


The eggs are lovely and what a nice hostess gift.

Am I wrong or did KC say her MIL was going into Hospice care about a week ago?

I think most know Hill has nothing to bring to the table, no accomplihments, but then again a two year senator that mostly voted absent pulled it off, and his accomplishments centered around community organizing. I was never completely sure what community organizing really was. It sounds like organizing a large community yard sale, or a community cook-out with the roasting of a hog or even a 4-H leader. It's really someone who collects money from government grants and uses it to live on. HAHAHAHA fool them once....then fool them twice.....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! I want to make these!


Me too!! my mouth is watering for these lovely frozen treats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bonn for sending this to me. I want to share it with our friends.
> http://www.nationalreview.com/article/416411/what-does-shroud-turin-prove-about-easter-myra-adams


Thanks CB and Bonnie - that was very interesting; new technology continues to give us more details.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My goodness, you must be an incredible squeezer! Mine were imported from Mexico.
> 
> I've failed, _failed_, I tell ya.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt it, KPG. Now how about posting a few snaps of your, um, "suppliers"?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't doubt it, KPG. Now how about posting a few snaps of your, um, "suppliers"?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> he sure does Bumpy
> My son left here last night with 2 huge containers of sweet`n`sour pork, fried rice, and a whole lemon meringue pie. Plus he had another huge container of spaghetti with meat sauce and another container of cheesy garlic bread that I froze for him last month. Plus he had half a box of Honey grahams too (I used the other half box for the pie crusts)
> My poor son didn`t get back to his apartment in Kentucky til nearly 1.30 am, and had to work a 12 hour shift today. So he`ll be too tired to cook.
> I didn`t notice til after he left that he left his jeans and shirt here - with his belt still in his jeans. He`ll probably have to buy another belt until he gets back here.


His arms were full of all that good home cooking. Sounds like he needs a check list to mark off before leaving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! We had a fabulous day yesterday; I hope you all did as well.
> 
> Our service was exceptional; the music and orchestra, the choir the decor and most importantly the message.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you enjoyed your day yesterday. Those eggs are beautiful, what a nice gift.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a sunburned nose from all the planting I have done. I know that some of you in the North and Northeast also are sharing my pain


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Happy Dyngus Day to D&P who celebrate.
> 
> Good Morning to all...Talk later...welcome back KPG.
> I wonder how KC is doing.


The first time I looked at your avatar, I thought it was Dale Evans and her horse Buttercup or Butterscotch. I was waiting for another story of the celebrities you have meet. Then I took another look as something seemed off. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well the 3 steps might have missed a few details :lol:


maybe a couple :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't stop laughing . :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The first time I looked at your avatar, I thought it was Dale Evans and her horse Buttercup or Butterscotch. I was waiting for another story of the celebrities you have meet. Then I took another look as something seemed off. :XD: :XD: :XD:


haha, off is a fitting word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have a sunburned nose from all the planting I have done. I know that some of you in the North and Northeast also are sharing my pain


Oh I so do. I mean when I sat out in the sun with coat on freezing to death just to get a tan. I thought oh my gosh those poor people down south and how hot they must be. :shock: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> While on the lime subject. Ran across this, it sounds refreshing for a quick key lime pie fix.


ho good another thing to make. Where is recipe?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well the 3 steps might have missed a few details :lol:


more then a few. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> he sure does Bumpy
> My son left here last night with 2 huge containers of sweet`n`sour pork, fried rice, and a whole lemon meringue pie. Plus he had another huge container of spaghetti with meat sauce and another container of cheesy garlic bread that I froze for him last month. Plus he had half a box of Honey grahams too (I used the other half box for the pie crusts)
> My poor son didn`t get back to his apartment in Kentucky til nearly 1.30 am, and had to work a 12 hour shift today. So he`ll be too tired to cook.
> I didn`t notice til after he left that he left his jeans and shirt here - with his belt still in his jeans. He`ll probably have to buy another belt until he gets back here.


That's a great care package of his favourites to tide him over til he comes home again.

I leave a few toiletries and clothes at my parents so there is less to pack and I just take carry on when I go to visit (and most of that is yarn for Mom).


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> My youngest DD visited with DD #1 & brought home 9 dozen eggs! They are blue, green, yellow, brown & white eggs. I would say they are small eggs as the chickens are young as this is their first laying.
> 
> Coyotes broke into her older hens pen & killed them all but did not eat them all as she was afraid of Rabies so did not eat them either just burned them.
> 
> ...


What a shame, you and yours are certainly having some bad days. We only wish the best for you and your family. I hate to lose an animal, I can't imagine losing that many chickens in one night. That's sad. Take best of care Janeway


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> haha, off is a fitting word.


Oh her mouth is open that's how you can tell who is who.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

"Incoming" -- :lol: 
Bonnie said these awards should be mass produced - she was right.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> he sure does Bumpy
> My son left here last night with 2 huge containers of sweet`n`sour pork, fried rice, and a whole lemon meringue pie. Plus he had another huge container of spaghetti with meat sauce and another container of cheesy garlic bread that I froze for him last month. Plus he had half a box of Honey grahams too (I used the other half box for the pie crusts)
> My poor son didn`t get back to his apartment in Kentucky til nearly 1.30 am, and had to work a 12 hour shift today. So he`ll be too tired to cook.
> I didn`t notice til after he left that he left his jeans and shirt here - with his belt still in his jeans. He`ll probably have to buy another belt until he gets back here.


You sure keep them coming back for Mom's home cooking and care packages. Your the greatest. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> "Incoming" -- :lol:
> Bonnie said these awards should be mass produced - she was right.


Yes she was, more then one maybe two on each post or three or more. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know he is happy to have all of that good home cooking. Boys always leave their clothes behind. My 2 GS next door always leave something when they spend the night.Shoes, belts, pj's toothbrush. GD is worse than her brothers. :shock: :lol:


Your grands have 2 homes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! We had a fabulous day yesterday; I hope you all did as well.
> 
> Our service was exceptional; the music and orchestra, the choir the decor and most importantly the message.
> 
> ...


The eggs are beautiful; it's a real talent to decorate them in such detail. I think Thumper decorated eggs and posted them.

Glad you shared such a wonderful day with your friends. We had a great day with our friends yesterday too -- lots of good conversation and delicious food (J. is a much better cook than I am).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Happy Dyngus Day to D&P who celebrate.
> 
> Good Morning to all...Talk later...welcome back KPG.
> I wonder how KC is doing.


I think KC is still in CA visiting DD and little Austin.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey big night tonight. Said a prayer for them. So want them to win. Those young men have work hard to get there. God Bless them. Would like to see senior's have memories of a good they have done and receive this time.


Your playoffs even made our Canadian news last night Yarnie - ending Kentucky's winning streak was big news! Hope they win out over Duke tongight.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder if any of these restaurants will be moving out of Seattle and opening up in the suburbs? The minimum wage law only applies to Seattle. It would be interesting to see if a trend starts.
> 
> I also heard, and haven't investigated, that some of the restaurants are not only increasing the prices of food items, but adding an additional service charge to the bill.


People will travel to the burbs and outskirts of city and towns to their favorite eating spot. They will also do it to support a business that the government and leftists has tried to strong arm.

Look at what has happened in Walkerton Indiana to Memory pizza. They were set up by a leftist journalist from South Bend. They had to close because of the gaystapo militants tactics. Dana from TheBlaze set up a gofundme for them and it raised 849,000.00 dollars. The gay community was part of the fund raising also. The media wants people to think that the leftist militants are an army to be reckoned with. Not So.....they are predictable anti capitalists.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OMG! Incoming! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I love you Gali


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well the 3 steps might have missed a few details :lol:


a few details? I'm thinking all of them.

I love Denim Country. Been gone too long.

Hi WCK.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think KC is still in CA visiting DD and little Austin.


Thanks WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> While on the lime subject. Ran across this, it sounds refreshing for a quick key lime pie fix.


those look yummy


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> The eggs are lovely and what a nice hostess gift.
> 
> Am I wrong or did KC say her MIL was going into Hospice care about a week ago?
> 
> I think most know Hill has nothing to bring to the table, no accomplihments, but then again a two year senator that mostly voted absent pulled it off, and his accomplishments centered around community organizing. I was never completely sure what community organizing really was. It sounds like organizing a large community yard sale, or a community cook-out with the roasting of a hog or even a 4-H leader. It's really someone who collects money from government grants and uses it to live on. HAHAHAHA fool them once....then fool them twice.....


I haven't read that, I did miss a lot of pages because of family events and the death of a friend (as you know).

Do you think <0 could set up a card table? I could use him if so because I just signed up for a May yard sale.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> ho good another thing to make. Where is recipe?


my pc at home won't copy and paste, but the website is

thelatefarmer.com

and you can go to her 'recipes' and find key lime pie pops.
YUM


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Incoming image ... - I cannot stop laughing every time I see that picture.

KP needs sound. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your day yesterday. Those eggs are beautiful, what a nice gift.


So simple but pretty. I though they were ceramic - but are wood with layers and layers of high gloss. I hope you had a nice Passover Solo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The first time I looked at your avatar, I thought it was Dale Evans and her horse Buttercup or Butterscotch. I was waiting for another story of the celebrities you have meet. Then I took another look as something seemed off. :XD: :XD: :XD:


See! I know we're twins, but I originally thought exactly the same thing. Then I had a second look ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> "Incoming" -- :lol:
> Bonnie said these awards should be mass produced - she was right.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We can always depend on you WCK. Not only do you take great pictures, you also locate great pictures. It's a gift you have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a great care package of his favourites to tide him over til he comes home again.
> 
> I leave a few toiletries and clothes at my parents so there is less to pack and I just take carry on when I go to visit (and most of that is yarn for Mom).


I just stacked toiletries and clothes for you at our place. When will you get here? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> "Incoming" -- :lol:
> Bonnie said these awards should be mass produced - she was right.


How much can DC make me laugh today - not enough! :-D  :XD:  :XD:

May I order four dozen trophies please? I have lots of folks in mind I should present one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The eggs are beautiful; it's a real talent to decorate them in such detail. I think Thumper decorated eggs and posted them.
> 
> Glad you shared such a wonderful day with your friends. We had a great day with our friends yesterday too -- lots of good conversation and delicious food (J. is a much better cook than I am).


I once bought all the Goose eggs, tools and patterns to make Farberge type eggs. Never made a single one and need to sell or donate all that stuff. I have made paper covered eggs and painted eggs to hang or display in bowls or on stands.

I love the Polish eggs and admire those who can make them. Me, I'm happy to have those given to me because I don't need to get into yet another craft.

I'm happy you enjoyed your day and meal. I had it easy yesterday and really a great day. Sometimes we all need to just enjoy and do nothing else; except squeeze 43 tiny limes


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Incoming image ... - I cannot stop laughing every time I see that picture.
> 
> KP needs sound. :-D


Yes I agree... Now I'm cracking up again.....OK OK OK OK.

Think of this sound....shove a potato into the muffler of a truck get in and start it....gun it..... slam the peddle to the floor and when the potato shoots out of the muffler....COVER YOUR EARS.

Yep. That's the tone of a leftists lib.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> my pc at home won't copy and paste, but the website is
> 
> thelatefarmer.com
> 
> ...


Thank you lady will do.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How much can DC make me laugh today - not enough! :-D  :XD:  :XD:
> 
> May I order four dozen trophies please? I have lots of folks in mind I should present one.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> People will travel to the burbs and outskirts of city and towns to their favorite eating spot. They will also do it to support a business that the government and leftists has tried to strong arm.
> 
> Look at what has happened in Walkerton Indiana to Memory pizza. They were set up by a leftist journalist from South Bend. They had to close because of the gaystapo militants tactics. Dana from TheBlaze set up a gofundme for them and it raised 849,000.00 dollars. The gay community was part of the fund raising also. The media wants people to think that the leftist militants are an army to be reckoned with. Not So.....they are predictable anti capitalists.


Yeah! I love when Americans stand up to the nonsense and bluff.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so do. I mean when I sat out in the sun with coat on freezing to death just to get a tan. I thought oh my gosh those poor people down south and how hot they must be. :shock: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Yes I agree... Now I'm cracking up again.....OK OK OK OK.
> 
> Think of this sound....shove a potato into the muffler of a truck get in and start it....gun it..... slam the peddle to the floor and when the potato shoots out of the muffler....COVER YOUR EARS.
> 
> Yep. That's the tone of a leftists lib.


I'm gonna collapse in laughter listening to you. Now STOP!  :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - one of my guests wanted LL's pie receipe so I logged on yesterday to search for it and show her this site briefly.

My guest saw your avatar and thought it was so pretty ... and that's when the party started - when I told her how you stole it in the gardens.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG! Incoming! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I love you Gali


love you back kpg.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> my pc at home won't copy and paste, but the website is
> 
> thelatefarmer.com
> 
> ...


Here it is:

*Key Lime Pops*

8 Graham Crackers (crushed)

1 Cup of Sweetened Condensed Milk

1 Cup of Yogurt

Zest of 4 Limes

24 Key Limes = 3/4 cup of Lime

Directions:

Mix together your sweetened condensed milk and your yogurt. Next you want to add in your key lime zest and your squeezed key lime juice to your yogurt mixture and mix throughly. Now take your crushed graham crackers and place a small amount of them in the bottom of your popsicle molds. You will now pour your key lime mixture into the molds, be sure to leave a small space at the top for expansion. After your popsicle molds are filled, place in the freezer for about 3-4 hours. Once frozen take the mold out and run the it under hot water for a few seconds to free your delicious key lime pie pop!

_______

With all due respect - buy more limes! I needed 43 for 1/2 cup plus two tablespoons.:-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm gonna collapse in laughter listening to you. Now STOP!  :XD:


I could go on, but I got stuff to do. And thanks for posting that recipe for key lime pie pops.

I'm going to go have a glass of ice tea, do my feeding early because we are going out to have polish sandwich this evening with friends. TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm gonna collapse in laughter listening to you. Now STOP!  :XD:


She on a roll don't stop her. Almost peed my pants with the incoming. Not to worry have my depends on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I could go on, but I got stuff to do. And thanks for posting that recipe for key lime pie pops.
> 
> I'm going to go have a glass of ice tea, do my feeding early because we are going out to have polish sandwich this evening with friends. TL


what will be your polish sandwich?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She on a roll don't stop her. Almost peed my pants with the incoming. Not to worry have my depends on.


Have to log back in to respond to you dear yarnlady.

I pee'd a little too :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I could go on, but I got stuff to do. And thanks for posting that recipe for key lime pie pops.
> 
> I'm going to go have a glass of ice tea, do my feeding early because we are going out to have polish sandwich this evening with friends. TL


Me too. Need to complete my taxes. Fed done but not sent.

Polish sandwich? What kind - enjoy! TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> what will be your polish sandwich?


I don't know. I think polish sausage with a bunch of stuff on top. I'll let you know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She on a roll don't stop her. Almost peed my pants with the incoming. Not to worry have my depends on.


Wasn't that hysterical? I saw it twice and died laughing both times. And breathe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My youngest DD visited with DD #1 & brought home 9 dozen eggs! They are blue, green, yellow, brown & white eggs. I would say they are small eggs as the chickens are young as this is their first laying.
> 
> Coyotes broke into her older hens pen & killed them all but did not eat them all as she was afraid of Rabies so did not eat them either just burned them.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot of eggs Janie. Sorry to hear about DD's chickens - awful to see and such a financial loss too.

Hopefully your septic gets fixed up quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne sorry about life handing you a bunch of trouble. Do hope everything goes well with Dr's appointment.
> 
> Mink kill too and do not eat what they kill. Husband had prize winning Pigeon . Mink got into coop and killed over 20 birds.


How awful for DH; heartbreaking, especially when they don't do it for food. Does he still have pigeons?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We really do knit and crochet out of love.


That's so true Joey :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> While on the lime subject. Ran across this, it sounds refreshing for a quick key lime pie fix.


That would be a wonderful treat on a hot summer day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The eggs are lovely and what a nice hostess gift.
> 
> Am I wrong or did KC say her MIL was going into Hospice care about a week ago?
> 
> I think most know Hill has nothing to bring to the table, no accomplihments, but then again a two year senator that mostly voted absent pulled it off, and his accomplishments centered around community organizing. I was never completely sure what community organizing really was. It sounds like organizing a large community yard sale, or a community cook-out with the roasting of a hog or even a 4-H leader. It's really someone who collects money from government grants and uses it to live on. HAHAHAHA fool them once....then fool them twice.....


You're right, KC did say her MIL would be going into hospice and that her DH might have to cut his visit short to return home. So hard when our family and friends are hurting.

One of the reasons govt keeps getting bigger is because they create positions that aren't really necessary - just empire building. All of which means less money going to people and programs that need it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have a sunburned nose from all the planting I have done. I know that some of you in the North and Northeast also are sharing my pain


 :lol: :hunf:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> a few details? I'm thinking all of them.
> 
> I love Denim Country. Been gone too long.
> 
> Hi WCK.


Nice to see you back!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Incoming image ... - I cannot stop laughing every time I see that picture.
> 
> KP needs sound. :-D


Will one of these do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just stacked toiletries and clothes for you at our place. When will you get here? :-D


What's for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes I agree... Now I'm cracking up again.....OK OK OK OK.
> 
> Think of this sound....shove a potato into the muffler of a truck get in and start it....gun it..... slam the peddle to the floor and when the potato shoots out of the muffler....COVER YOUR EARS.
> 
> Yep. That's the tone of a leftists lib.


Sounds about right!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - one of my guests wanted LL's pie receipe so I logged on yesterday to search for it and show her this site briefly.
> 
> My guest saw your avatar and thought it was so pretty ... and that's when the party started - when I told her how you stole it in the gardens.


 :lol: You do know how to start a party! Did you show her your bowling ball?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey big night tonight. Said a prayer for them. So want them to win. Those young men have work hard to get there. God Bless them. Would like to see senior's have memories of a good they have done and receive this time.


We'll be watching at our house - wish it was on a little earlier. DH just went to take a nap so he won't fall asleep during a foul shot!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great news for us today - DH's blood counts are going up! No visit necessary until next Monday! Overjoyed and grateful - thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> People will travel to the burbs and outskirts of city and towns to their favorite eating spot. They will also do it to support a business that the government and leftists has tried to strong arm.
> 
> Look at what has happened in Walkerton Indiana to Memory pizza. They were set up by a leftist journalist from South Bend. They had to close because of the gaystapo militants tactics. Dana from TheBlaze set up a gofundme for them and it raised 849,000.00 dollars. The gay community was part of the fund raising also. The media wants people to think that the leftist militants are an army to be reckoned with. Not So.....they are predictable anti capitalists.


I wonder if they will go after the Detroit Muslim bakeries at all. Probably not. They aren't Christian so there is no sport in it. You are correct. So predictable.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news for us today - DH's blood counts are going up! No visit necessary until next Monday! Overjoyed and grateful - thank you all for your prayers.


That is great news Bonnie. So happy for you both.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is great news Bonnie. So happy for you both.


That is wonderful. I am so happy for you, Bonnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No longer available. Curious - what was it, CB?


It was a picture of 2 women at church.
Not my church but our ex pastor's church in Broken Arrow , OK.

This is the 102 year old Holocaust survivor that came forward and gave her life to Jesus - in our last Easter service of the day. She came because her neighbor invited her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG love the eggs, a wonderful gift from friends sounds like a wonderful day for you.
> 
> Gali still want to know who is the horse? Oh thats right the one without the hat. But she is a whole ask.


You mean an ace in the whole? :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My youngest DD visited with DD #1 & brought home 9 dozen eggs! They are blue, green, yellow, brown & white eggs. I would say they are small eggs as the chickens are young as this is their first laying.
> 
> Coyotes broke into her older hens pen & killed them all but did not eat them all as she was afraid of Rabies so did not eat them either just burned them.
> 
> ...


That is ashame about the chickens. A raccoon killed all of my uncles. 
I am glad you settling back in your home. 
Is that what life is a crock? :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We really do knit and crochet out of love.[/quote
> 
> Thanks Joey as I knew it cost a lot but this tells how much!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news for us today - DH's blood counts are going up! No visit necessary until next Monday! Overjoyed and grateful - thank you all for your prayers.


Hooray! What great news...may all his tests be so positive! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We really do knit and crochet out of love.


That is true. Pretty blanket stitch and colors.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! We had a fabulous day yesterday; I hope you all did as well.
> 
> Our service was exceptional; the music and orchestra, the choir the decor and most importantly the message.
> 
> ...


I love your eggs...what a lovely gift you were given! My aunts painted eggs each year and each egg was unique and a work of art. Sadly, none of the eggs remain and none of the younger generations took up the craft. "Peep"


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean an ace in the whole? :-o


 :lol:

The Holy Aces (Christian Rock Band from Indiana) ... I like "The Cross" it's their own composition

http://www.reverbnation.com/theholyaces


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My youngest DD visited with DD #1 & brought home 9 dozen eggs! They are blue, green, yellow, brown & white eggs. I would say they are small eggs as the chickens are young as this is their first laying.
> 
> Coyotes broke into her older hens pen & killed them all but did not eat them all as she was afraid of Rabies so did not eat them either just burned them.
> 
> ...


What did you do with the 9 dozen eggs? Can you freeze them?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Dyngus Day was not a Boston thing, at least not in the Polish communities I'm familiar with. Sounds like fun though...who doesn't love a good Polka! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What did you do with the 9 dozen eggs? Can you freeze them?


I've been told by DD that you can freeze them but must freeze the whites without the yokes as freeze them separately!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bon, that is wonderful news about DH! Prayers were answered! Praise Jesus!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Let the games begin!

Today is a very good day: The Red Sox beat the Phillies and the Yankees lost to the Blue Jays. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> While on the lime subject. Ran across this, it sounds refreshing for a quick key lime pie fix.


Where is the recipe? I am drooling.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a great care package of his favourites to tide him over til he comes home again.
> 
> I leave a few toiletries and clothes at my parents so there is less to pack and I just take carry on when I go to visit (and most of that is yarn for Mom).


Almost time for your trip back home. Will it be warm there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your grands have 2 homes


Yes they do. They have their own bed too. Most of their stuff is here until I send it home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The eggs are beautiful; it's a real talent to decorate them in such detail. I think Thumper decorated eggs and posted them.
> 
> Glad you shared such a wonderful day with your friends. We had a great day with our friends yesterday too -- lots of good conversation and delicious food (J. is a much better cook than I am).


Thumper did make the eggs. 
I am glad you had a nice day. Always so much fun to be with friends and good food. 
Did your Dh have his turkey today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think KC is still in CA visiting DD and little Austin.


I wonder if she got to go since her MIL was not well?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news for us today - DH's blood counts are going up! No visit necessary until next Monday! Overjoyed and grateful - thank you all for your prayers.


That's wonderful news Bonnie; so very happy for you! PTL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean an ace in the whole? :-o


This one?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is cute!


 :lol: Thanks Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Almost time for your trip back home. Will it be warm there?


2 more weeks. The temps have been bouncing up and down so I'm hoping it's on an up cycle while I'm there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they do. They have their own bed too. Most of their stuff is here until I send it home.


Does that mean they have 2 rooms to clean too? :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thumper did make the eggs.
> I am glad you had a nice day. Always so much fun to be with friends and good food.
> Did your Dh have his turkey today?


 :thumbup: He did and it was nice and tender. But this turkey was an odd shape - I can only describe it as tall


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! We had a fabulous day yesterday; I hope you all did as well.
> 
> Our service was exceptional; the music and orchestra, the choir the decor and most importantly the message.
> 
> ...


Yes they are pretty eggs, and do remind one of chicks with webbed feet. I didn't get a decorated egg this Easter. Just too busy to go to the stall where they're sold. Next year.
My Key Lime pie was also a huge hit, LL. Thanks for the recipe.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Dyngus Day to D&P who celebrate.
> 
> Good Morning to all...Talk later...welcome back KPG.
> I wonder how KC is doing.


Happy Dyngus Day to you, also, Gali and all others in Denim Country. I didn't celebrate today, but there were many parties going on today, in western NYS, with lots of drinking and dancing. Good fun, if they don't drive drunk.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Polish Dyngus day
> 
> Look it up .
> 
> ...


The Poles celebrate Dyngus Day with pussy willows and sprinkling of water (squirt guns) on each other. That is why it's wet Easter Monday. Ancient traditions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The Poles celebrate Dyngus Day with pussy willows and sprinkling of water (squirt guns) on each other. That is why it's wet Easter Monday. Ancient traditions.


Hi Jokim,
Hope you had a good Easter celebration with your family. And now you have a busy week ahead with the parties for MIL's birthday and then hopefully you can relax and take it easy.

Did you really squirt each other with water guns in the house?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes I agree... Now I'm cracking up again.....OK OK OK OK.
> 
> Think of this sound....shove a potato into the muffler of a truck get in and start it....gun it..... slam the peddle to the floor and when the potato shoots out of the muffler....COVER YOUR EARS.
> 
> Yep. That's the tone of a leftists lib.


You are funny, Gali. Making me laugh and ROFL, with your descriptive language! :thumbup:   
Is that experience talking?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here it is:
> 
> *Key Lime Pops*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news for us today - DH's blood counts are going up! No visit necessary until next Monday! Overjoyed and grateful - thank you all for your prayers.


Wonderful PTL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She on a roll don't stop her. Almost peed my pants with the incoming. Not to worry have my depends on.


You're also very funny, Yarnie. You girls are making me laugh when I'm so tired, that I'm near exhaustion.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't know. I think polish sausage with a bunch of stuff on top. I'll let you know.


Polish sausage with sauerkraut on top?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> :lol:
> 
> The Holy Aces (Christian Rock Band from Indiana) ... I like "The Cross" it's their own composition
> 
> http://www.reverbnation.com/theholyaces


 I wonder if KC has ever heard of this group ?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news for us today - DH's blood counts are going up! No visit necessary until next Monday! Overjoyed and grateful - thank you all for your prayers.


Great news! Will keep on praying, Bonnie.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is cute!


cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This one?


Yes that is the one. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does that mean they have 2 rooms to clean too? :XD:


Not really I just close the door. :shock: I make them clean a little downstairs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: He did and it was nice and tender. But this turkey was an odd shape - I can only describe it as tall


Really? I have never heard of a tall turkey. 
Turkey hunting will start here soon. The Dogwoods are in bloom so it is suppose to be time. I don't know if my guys are planning on hunting or not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes they are pretty eggs, and do remind one of chicks with webbed feet. I didn't get a decorated egg this Easter. Just too busy to go to the stall where they're sold. Next year.
> My Key Lime pie was also a huge hit, LL. Thanks for the recipe.♥


How is it going with the prep for the party?
I want a piece of that pie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim,
> Hope you had a good Easter celebration with your family. And now you have a busy week ahead with the parties for MIL's birthday and then hopefully you can relax and take it easy.
> 
> Did you really squirt each other with water guns in the house?


When we were youngsters, my father would sprinkle a little bit of perfume, cologne, on my sisters and me. That was the extent of our Dyngus Day celebrating. But today, in WNY, all sort of parties, with eating, dancing and drinking, sprinkling and switching with pussy willow branches, are happening. There were even reports on the radio that there were shortages of pussy willow branches. Go figure!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim,
> Hope you had a good Easter celebration with your family. And now you have a busy week ahead with the parties for MIL's birthday and then hopefully you can relax and take it easy.
> 
> Did you really squirt each other with water guns in the house?


My Easter was one to remember. MIL issues began the day and ended it. In between, I exhausted myself with cooking, serving, cleaning and entertaining. It was a good time, but I'm paying for it today. Extreme tiredness! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is it going with the prep for the party?
> I want a piece of that pie.


Thanks for asking, CB, but this time, this party is sort of a 'self-run' affair: tell the restaurant how many are coming and hand them the menus when they get there! ;-) 
After wards, on to SIL and BIL for the coffee, birthday cake and ice cream. Then home. MIL cannot take so much activity. We found that out on Easter. Sunday morning breakfast, at another restaurant, before they all go home their separate ways. Easy peasy! ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is the one. :wink:


I did a little reading -- I think we need a deeper pit; the aces are piling up :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night Denim Country. Too tired to stay up tonight!
Chat tomorrow. Have a Blessed Easter Monday!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really? I have never heard of a tall turkey.
> Turkey hunting will start here soon. The Dogwoods are in bloom so it is suppose to be time. I don't know if my guys are planning on hunting or not.


Do you have a lot of wild turkeys? They are probably leaner and darker meat than domestic turkeys? Do you roast it the same as a regular turkey?

Our turkey was very tasty but the body was long and the breast wasn't as rounded or oval in shape.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> When we were youngsters, my father would sprinkle a little bit of perfume, cologne, on my sisters and me. That was the extent of our Dyngus Day celebrating. But today, in WNY, all sort of parties, with eating, dancing and drinking, sprinkling and switching with pussy willow branches, are happening. There were even reports on the radio that there were shortages of pussy willow branches. Go figure!


 :lol: Switching with pussy willows :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did a little reading -- I think we need a deeper pit; the aces are piling up :evil:


Yes they are. I have the shovel. No problem for me. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Denim Country. Too tired to stay up tonight!
> Chat tomorrow. Have a Blessed Easter Monday!♥


Good night Jokim .Sweet dreams. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My Easter was one to remember. MIL issues began the day and ended it. In between, I exhausted myself with cooking, serving, cleaning and entertaining. It was a good time, but I'm paying for it today. Extreme tiredness! ;-)


I hope you can get a nap tomorrow, you need to keep yourself healthy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh they lost by 5 points. But boy they were good. Just sad they didn't get the win.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a lot of wild turkeys? They are probably leaner and darker meat than domestic turkeys? Do you roast it the same as a regular turkey?
> 
> Our turkey was very tasty but the body was long and the breast wasn't as rounded or oval in shape.


We have wild turkeys here but not a lot of them. I can hear them sometimes. The boys didn't believe me. They saw a turkey walking across the road so then they believed me. 
They go to the deer camp to hunt. 
I have never cooked one of the wild turkey's. They are always given away after pictures are taken. My Daddy loved to turkey hunt and always killed one a year. They are suppose to be hard to kill.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean an ace in the whole? :-o


no a whole ask. Gee do I have to spell it out.  :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have wild turkeys here but not a lot of them. I can hear them sometimes. The boys didn't believe me. They saw a turkey walking across the road so then they believed me.
> They go to the deer camp to hunt.
> I have never cooked one of the wild turkey's. They are always given away after pictures are taken. My Daddy loved to turkey hunt and always killed one a year. They are suppose to be hard to kill.


no there not just get in your car during mating season and hit one. May cause damage to car. But they do make a good road kill stew.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon so so happy about the news. Will continue to pray.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite Jokim glad you can get some rest now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they lost by 5 points. But boy they were good. Just sad they didn't get the win.


Sorry your team didn't win, but sounds like they had a very good season.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a lot of wild turkeys? They are probably leaner and darker meat than domestic turkeys? Do you roast it the same as a regular turkey?
> 
> Our turkey was very tasty but the body was long and the breast wasn't as rounded or oval in shape.


oh my so the breast wasn't up there . Long and lean oval or rounded. I think it says it all. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry your team didn't win, but sounds like they had a very good season.


First team since 1941 to make it to play offs. They should be proud. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is great news Bonnie. So happy for you both.


Thanks, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is wonderful. I am so happy for you, Bonnie.


Thanks, LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did a little reading -- I think we need a deeper pit; the aces are piling up :evil:


Well I am digging as fast as I can. So wide and so deep. It's hard to fit more then one at a time in. May have to let some air out of the upper region. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We really do knit and crochet out of love.


So true, Joey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > We really do knit and crochet out of love.[/quote
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hooray! What great news...may all his tests be so positive! ♥


Thank you, Gerslay. I'm so relieved.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bon, that is wonderful news about DH! Prayers were answered! Praise Jesus!


Thank you, Janie! I know you understand health issues. I hope your feeling well these days, in spite of all that's going on now that you're home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is cute!


I like it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they do. They have their own bed too. Most of their stuff is here until I send it home.


I didn't realize they were right next door. That's so nice.

CB, I wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed the video of The Old Rugged Cross. I hadn't heard that in years. I just cried like a baby listening to it - it reminded me of my dear mother and how humble and sweet she was and how innocent and good. She loved that hymn and In the Garden. I love them both, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no a whole ask. Gee do I have to spell it out.  :XD: :XD:


What difference does it make?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful news Bonnie; so very happy for you! PTL


Thank you, WCK. I feel a great weight is lifting. I am deeply grateful for this answer to prayer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This one?


Where do you find this stuff???!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no there not just get in your car during mating season and hit one. May cause damage to car. But they do make a good road kill stew.


 :lol: You've been reading Grannie's Cook Book again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What difference does it make?


Oh my we are in an udderly different moo are we not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: He did and it was nice and tender. But this turkey was an odd shape - I can only describe it as tall


Oh, that's funny, WCK. Tall lying down, or did you stand it up?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh my so the breast wasn't up there . Long and lean oval or rounded. I think it says it all. :XD:


What can I say - DH bought a flat chested turkey :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You've been reading Grannie's Cook Book again.


How did you guess. You do know that road kill makes the best stew. hit heat and eat


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The Poles celebrate Dyngus Day with pussy willows and sprinkling of water (squirt guns) on each other. That is why it's wet Easter Monday. Ancient traditions.


Funny. Somehow I'll bet there's food involved, too. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonderful PTL


Thank you, CB. PTL for sure!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> First team since 1941 to make it to play offs. They should be proud. :thumbup:


You and Joey have lot's of reason to celebrate then :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Great news! Will keep on praying, Bonnie.♥


Thanks, Jokim. I appreciate all the prayers so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not really I just close the door. :shock: I make them clean a little downstairs.


I thought closing the door WAS cleaning! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really? I have never heard of a tall turkey.
> Turkey hunting will start here soon. The Dogwoods are in bloom so it is suppose to be time. I don't know if my guys are planning on hunting or not.


The redbuds are fading here, and the dogwoods and cherry trees (even mine) are in bloom. Spring is beautiful in the South.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When we were youngsters, my father would sprinkle a little bit of perfume, cologne, on my sisters and me. That was the extent of our Dyngus Day celebrating. But today, in WNY, all sort of parties, with eating, dancing and drinking, sprinkling and switching with pussy willow branches, are happening. There were even reports on the radio that there were shortages of pussy willow branches. Go figure!


Now that's just sweet - your father sprinkling perfume on you to celebrate. Just dear. The days when life was simple and joy was found so easily.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My Easter was one to remember. MIL issues began the day and ended it. In between, I exhausted myself with cooking, serving, cleaning and entertaining. It was a good time, but I'm paying for it today. Extreme tiredness! ;-)


I hope you can rest up now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Denim Country. Too tired to stay up tonight!
> Chat tomorrow. Have a Blessed Easter Monday!♥


Rest easy, Jokim. Sleep well. You've earned it


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they lost by 5 points. But boy they were good. Just sad they didn't get the win.


Me, too. I wanted them to win and they played so well and it was so close until the last few minutes. They lost that game, but they have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The redbuds are fading here, and the dogwoods and cherry trees (even mine) are in bloom. Spring is beautiful in the South.


Well spring in the north is wonderful to you know.

The grass may be brown, but the weeds are green, and I can see a few buds on one tree. Plus you can go outside now even if you have to wear a heavy coat and get a tan. :-o


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon so so happy about the news. Will continue to pray.


Thank you, Yarnie. I was worried, and I think he was, too. This was welcome news.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh my so the breast wasn't up there . Long and lean oval or rounded. I think it says it all. :XD:


I think it says it was a boy. A tom turkey?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> First team since 1941 to make it to play offs. They should be proud. :thumbup:


I didn't realize that! Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now lady who spent all her time in front of the TV yelling needs to get her rest.

Try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What difference does it make?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. So funny tonight - glad everyone's still as crazy as ever!
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no a whole ask. Gee do I have to spell it out.  :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't realize they were right next door. That's so nice.
> 
> CB, I wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed the video of The Old Rugged Cross. I hadn't heard that in years. I just cried like a baby listening to it - it reminded me of my dear mother and how humble and sweet she was and how innocent and good. She loved that hymn and In the Garden. I love them both, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The redbuds are fading here, and the dogwoods and cherry trees (even mine) are in bloom. Spring is beautiful in the South.


Yes it is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0gKxMSAvV4


That was beautiful; thanks CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night my friends. My bed is calling me. I am going to be sore tomorrow. I played catch with my DG for over an hour. xx&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes they are pretty eggs, and do remind one of chicks with webbed feet. I didn't get a decorated egg this Easter. Just too busy to go to the stall where they're sold. Next year.
> My Key Lime pie was also a huge hit, LL. Thanks for the recipe.♥


My pleasure!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This one?


Hahahaha, that's perfect!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is cute!


Awww...so cute!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They have nothing to be ashamed of. Some very questionable calls, but if they would have made the missed free throws, we would have won.
> 
> Yarnie, this was the first time they made it to the Championship game since 1941. They did get to the semi-finals last year and lost to Kentucky. This year they beat Kentucky in the semi-final.


I know Joey they have so much to be proud of. Even the way that one young man except apology from young man on MICh. team. He showed what they are made of. Wish reporters of news had listen to him and drop it. So dumb to keep carrying it on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0gKxMSAvV4


Oh CB made me cry played at one of my best friends funereal.
Just beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Woke up to a grey day, but rained last night and we really needed it. Hope for more today.

Did it rain up by you Joey? Hope so, fire up there would be bad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right, KC did say her MIL would be going into hospice and that her DH might have to cut his visit short to return home. So hard when our family and friends are hurting.
> 
> One of the reasons govt keeps getting bigger is because they create positions that aren't really necessary - just empire building. All of which means less money going to people and programs that need it.


Is there any update on KC's MIL? I hope her journey is peaceful and pain free.

You're spot on WCK about empire building. Our present King thrives on it. His new increased by a trillion $ proposed budget didn't even get a passing glance by those in his own Dem political party.

Now, no one, not even the Dems and Libs, pay much attention to our failed -cough- leader.

This morning at a prayer breakfast, he had the arrogance to complain about how hurt he gets when Christians speak badly about his decision or policies. Then he caught himself and stopped short to expand on his words ... when I turned him off he still had not mentioned those Christians (147) murdered in Kenya recently by Islamic Extremists or the constant assault and killing of Christians throughout the Middle East. I guess mentioning Christians at a Christian Prayer Breakfast isn't in him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you back!


Thanks - glad to be amongst friends again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Will one of these do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What's for dinner tomorrow?


I didn't get back to you yesterday; yesterday's meal was lean Shake N Bake Pork Chops, summer squash & zuchinni veggie roasted chips and Yukon Gold Baked Potato.

Tonight is out at fav Mexican Restaurant. Can you make 7:00 PM reservation? :-D I put you and DH on the list.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You do know how to start a party! Did you show her your bowling ball?


I don't have a bowling ball. Geez, Louise, the BB belongs to my BFF, and I simply electrified it (and myself) when displaying it for her.

Wait! Actually now I do have a mini bowling ball - I forgot! I was forced to buy it a few weeks ago on my crazy day I spent with my sister. She found and *made* me buy my own BB. Complete with bugle beads and sequins too!:-D

What's a girl have to do around here to keep y'all in line?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news for us today - DH's blood counts are going up! No visit necessary until next Monday! Overjoyed and grateful - thank you all for your prayers.


What a great praise report! So thankful and happy for you and your DH.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I love your eggs...what a lovely gift you were given! My aunts painted eggs each year and each egg was unique and a work of art. Sadly, none of the eggs remain and none of the younger generations took up the craft. "Peep"


I think the waxed eggs are a lot of work. I've seen the technique done but never tried it myself. I like any type of decorated egg.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is cute!


That's adorable Janie! (makeup eggs)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is the recipe? I am drooling.


I posted it for Gali on page 89. Her computer wouldn't copy/paste so I gave her a hand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes they are pretty eggs, and do remind one of chicks with webbed feet. I didn't get a decorated egg this Easter. Just too busy to go to the stall where they're sold. Next year.
> My Key Lime pie was also a huge hit, LL. Thanks for the recipe.♥


OK, Jokim, how many key limes did you have to squeeze for 1/2 cup + of juice? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The Poles celebrate Dyngus Day with pussy willows and sprinkling of water (squirt guns) on each other. That is why it's wet Easter Monday. Ancient traditions.


Fun - I've not heard of it before.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the recipe .


ooops - just told you what page it was on. Not my recipe, Gali's referral - I'm just the messenger.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> My Easter was one to remember. MIL issues began the day and ended it. In between, I exhausted myself with cooking, serving, cleaning and entertaining. It was a good time, but I'm paying for it today. Extreme tiredness! ;-)


Oh, I'm so sorry. You also need to enjoy the day. Is MIL OK now?

We ended our day watching a big, fluffy carmel-colored rabbit (wild) nibbling away during his visit. What a fun ending to a great day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I did a little reading -- I think we need a deeper pit; the aces are piling up :evil:


You can say that again!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The redbuds are fading here, and the dogwoods and cherry trees (even mine) are in bloom. Spring is beautiful in the South.


Yes it is. Everything is yellow right now. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is there any update on KC's MIL? I hope her journey is peaceful and pain free.
> 
> You're spot on WCK about empire building. Our present King thrives on it. His new increased by a trillion $ proposed budget didn't even get a passing glance by those in his own Dem political party.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that terrible!? I saw a picture of the slain .They were all over the floor lying face down. They are true martyrs. If he was a "good"Christian he would have mentioned them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No!!!!!
> 
> This is me and what I mean I sound like when reading Denim Country:
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please pray for my DD. She had a bad mamogram .She is going to the dr today. Thanks!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yes, we had rain. The forecast says rain until Friday. Over cast and dreary. The best part is that it gives the grass a good chance to take over. It keeps the dry leaves wet and reduces fire danger.


In that case I hope you have nice soft rain for the rest of the week so it really soaks into the ground.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is there any update on KC's MIL? I hope her journey is peaceful and pain free.
> 
> You're spot on WCK about empire building. Our present King thrives on it. His new increased by a trillion $ proposed budget didn't even get a passing glance by those in his own Dem political party.
> 
> ...


I guess he also uses the lib's definition of "good" Christian -- only those that agree with his policies. It's totally shameful that he refuses to acknowledge that Christians and Jews are being targeted by militant Islam.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No!!!!!
> 
> This is me and what I mean I sound like when reading Denim Country:
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't get back to you yesterday; yesterday's meal was lean Shake N Bake Pork Chops, summer squash & zuchinni veggie roasted chips and Yukon Gold Baked Potato.
> 
> Tonight is out at fav Mexican Restaurant. Can you make 7:00 PM reservation? :-D I put you and DH on the list.


 :thumbup: sounds good!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies. I hope you all had a wonderful Easter.
I had an egg for breakfast this morning ...a Russel Stover chocolate mini egg with raspberry filling. Hubby bought it for half price yesterday at Walmart. He also bought me a solid Cadburys chocolate bunny. He bought himself some Mounds and Almond Joy Easter candy too. And also bags of Easter jelly beans....all at half price too.
The last time hubby bought discounted Easter candy, it lasted well into the summer LOL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't have a bowling ball. Geez, Louise, the BB belongs to my BFF, and I simply electrified it (and myself) when displaying it for her.
> 
> Wait! Actually now I do have a mini bowling ball - I forgot! I was forced to buy it a few weeks ago on my crazy day I spent with my sister. She found and *made* me buy my own BB. Complete with bugle beads and sequins too!:-D
> 
> What's a girl have to do around here to keep y'all in line?


And here I thought your friend gifted you with the bowling ball after you went through so much trouble to electrify it :XD: At least you have one with a lot of bling, all that glitter should make it easy to electrify!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my DD. She had a bad mamogram .She is going to the dr today. Thanks!♥


Oh, praying it is a false alarm as one of my Breast showed a lump & it turned out to be just a lump because I hit it on a corner cabinet.

Praying for your DD.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

These are some pictures I snapped on the IPAD while traveling through some large cities on the Interstate for you ladies should haven't seen those cities. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my DD. She had a bad mamogram .She is going to the dr today. Thanks!♥


Done CB. And please pray for my SIL (db#3's wife) who is also going to dr today for same reason.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies. I hope you all had a wonderful Easter.
> I had an egg for breakfast this morning ...a Russel Stover chocolate mini egg with raspberry filling. Hubby bought it for half price yesterday at Walmart. He also bought me a solid Cadburys chocolate bunny. He bought himself some Mounds and Almond Joy Easter candy too. And also bags of Easter jelly beans....all at half price too.
> The last time hubby bought discounted Easter candy, it lasted well into the summer LOL


Well you started the day off well Wendy. Hope the rest of the day stays sweet.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333058-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

